# Expand your Music tastes



## Polar Android (May 17, 2013)

Ello,

I think it'd be pretty cool if we recommended each other some albums for each other to listen to. Hopefully we can expand some peoples views on music because there's seriously so much good music out there it's ridiculous. And the sad part is that most of it will probably go unheard because:

A: It's really underground
or
B: People won't give it a chance because they're used to their current tastes in music.

If you've got open ears, feel free to give new things a listen. 

You can recommend anything from Experimental, Synth-Pop, Drum & Bass, House, Pop, Alternative, Classic Rock, Jazz, Metal, Orchestrated Music, or even Video Game music. My goal is to just immerse people in the world of music. 



What we'll do is you post an album that you want people to hear and than you listen to the album from the post above you.
(So an example would be if I put Lights - The Listening as my album, the next post made would have to listen to that album. And likewise, I would have to listen to the album that was listed in the post before mine). 

Now, this thread doesn't have to be limited to JUST that. If you're looking for new music to listen to than you can listen to any album listed in this thread.

You can either buy the albums, listen to them on youtube, or my method, pirating them (SHH DON'T TELL.)
For those than don't pirate things, you can just post the tracklisting and a youtube link.

Now, without further delay, let's get this thread started 




James Blake - Overgrown. 

It's a really laidback album that was released this year in April. According to the wikipedia article, it's "post-dubstep" but it's really anything but dubstep. Maybe REAL dubstep, but not anything like Skrillex.

The second track off of the album, I Am Sold.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTxp0DzKB4A

Tracklisting
	"Overgrown"  
2.	"I Am Sold"  	
3.	"Life Round Here"  	
4.	"Take a Fall for Me" (featuring RZA)
5.	"Retrograde"  	
6.	"DLM"  
7.	"Digital Lion"  
8.	"Voyeur"
9.	"To the Last"
10.	"Our Love Comes Back"


----------



## Cardbored (May 17, 2013)

Rock:
Submersed - Hollow

Hardcore Punk:
Million Dead - I Gave My Eyes To Stevie Wonder
The Killing Tree -Them's Fightin Words


----------



## Cottonball (May 17, 2013)

ALIVE - BIGBANG






Tracks

1.	"Still Alive"  	 
2.	"Monster" -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btDd9rOlc2k
3.	"Fantastic Baby" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAbokV76tkU
4.	"Blue" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GRP1rkE4O0
5.	"Love Dust" 
6.	"Feeling"  	 
7.	"Ain't No Fun"
8.	"Bad Boy"  - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qnV55LUFVM
9.	"Ego"  	 
10.	"Wings" (D-Lite solo)	 
11.	"Bingle Bingle"  	 
12.	"Haru Haru" (Bonus track)

♥


----------



## Smoke (May 17, 2013)

I put the album cover in a spoiler. Just apply the album title to why I put it in there haha.

RJD2 - Deadringer (Chill/Ambient/Dissonant)


Spoiler











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiYzrCjS02k
The tracklist is in the description as this is the full album.


Also this.

KOAN Sound - Funk Blaster EP (Glitch-hop)





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04GVf_hOB5w&list=PL774C06607C1AD6F0

Tracks:
Funk Blaster
Talk Box
The Edge
Meanwhile, In the Future
Talk Box (Kill the Noise Remix)


----------



## gorgonara (May 17, 2013)

Polar Android said:


> James Blake - Overgrown.



I listened to limit to your love and it was lame, but then i listened to retrograde and it was p cool. And he cute.

And my recommendation to you is Iamiwhoami, which is this weird swedish music collaboration.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJBC8L3pG_Y

And Patrick Wolf, who is just amazing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS4tBqvfPko


----------



## SockHead (May 17, 2013)

So I've been waiting for a thread like this yo here's just a taste of what kind of music I like:





Title: Something/Anything?
Artist: Todd Rundgren
Genre: Classic Rock (1972)

Favorite Songs:
I Saw The Light http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXq81-cGJr4
Sweeter Memories http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvoweUS2lDA
Hello It's Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_25z8AoByw
Breathless http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G4at_OQenQ





Title: WOLF
Artist: Tyler, The Creator
Genre: Rap/Jazz (2013)

Favorite Songs:
Jamba http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kHVHdGYWxk
Answer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUlsTuG39O0
Tamale http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oABQgtp-yW4
Lone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9_0s-54Zf4

I'll post again with more music but for now enjoy dis ****


----------



## Feraligator (May 17, 2013)

Biffy Clyro - Biblical


----------



## Blues (May 17, 2013)

The Protomen - Acts I & II


----------



## Polar Android (May 17, 2013)

SockHead said:


> So I've been waiting for a thread like this yo here's just a taste of what kind of music I like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that new Tyler, The Creator album as good as everyone says? I've been hearing a lot of good things about it.


----------



## keybug55 (May 17, 2013)

I know of a site that links genres of artists that you like


----------



## Polar Android (May 17, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I know of a site that links genres of artists that you like



last.fm?


----------



## SockHead (May 18, 2013)

Polar Android said:


> Is that new Tyler, The Creator album as good as everyone says? I've been hearing a lot of good things about it.



It's good if you liked Analog and his jazzy stuff. If you didn't, there's still some songs for you in there as well. Tamale es numero uno though.

Here's some random songs that just make me feel good






^This song reminds me of Middle School omg like I was going out with this one girl and just those memories it's weird how a song can do that to you.






good song good beat good lyrics good song

yeah so theres some more

OH and I stickied this thread just because I love this thread so much and music is something everyone likes so there's no going wrong in this thread.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 18, 2013)

Really been getting into Redlight King lately. I'd recommend checking them out. 




Also, check out these guys if you like 8-Bit and rock: 




As always, *shameless Protomen plug*.


----------



## Polar Android (May 18, 2013)

That Urizen song was wicked. 

It's also great to see that someone else is into Electronic Music (Smoke w/ Koan Sound)

Here's some other albums that are classics for me.



Michou
Cardona (2010)
Pop/Alternative/Folk

Michou was a cool Canadian band from Windsor, they used to open for Lights all the time but I think they're on indefinite hiatus. 
My favourites aaaare
Summer Night : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL7crp9wXw8
Eavesdropping : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rsYWNfyBao
Growing Younger : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNIJBJytivk
Windsor : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW1bRgGulrE



Streetlight Manifesto
Everything Goes Numb (2003)
Ska-Punk

Oh my, Streetlight Manifesto. This album is fantastic from beginning to end. I can probably sing every word of every song because I've listened to it so much. If you haven't heard of these guys and you're into Ska OR Punk, I'd highly suggest you check these guys out.

I'd link some songs but every song off this album is my favourite.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 18, 2013)

Badabing! http://urizenonline.com


----------



## Keenan (May 18, 2013)

My music is all over the place. I hope people enjoy some of it, I already know of a few TMBG fans here, and a few odd ones out that know of some of the others. They're in a general order of my favorites (I don't pick favorites very easily) and the ones that I think people should listen to most.


Spoiler: Self (Matt Mahaffey)



Matt writes (with the exceptions of his covers, of course), produces, sings, and plays the majority of instruments on all of his music. He is an extremely talented guy and deserves much more attention then he gets. All of his songs are original and innovative, and his covers put new spins on other songs. 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLC10C38138C3ECE66
This playlist barely puts a dent in his collection, but has a lot of good songs of his. From this list, I especially recommend "Could You Love Me Now" and "What a Fool Believes". His albums Breakfast With Girls and Gizmodgery are my favorites.










Spoiler: They Might Be Giants



I've been a huge fan of TMBG for as long as I can remember, they're absolutely brilliant. Their music is often a tad strange, which is what I love about them. 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6A06B7C72F910483
I suggest checking out "Birdhouse in Your Soul" "You Probably Get That a lot" "Your Racist Friend" "Ana Ng", but those are just a few of the many awesome songs they have. (Self does a great cover of Ana Ng, by the way. Both versions are great)





Spoiler: Mike Doughty



Mike is an extremely talented guy who's had a tough life but has made the most of it. He's another one of my all-time favorites.















Spoiler: Soul Coughing



Mike was in a band called Soul Coughing before he started his solo career. They're also very good, he wrote all of their songs. 













Spoiler: Steely Dan



Steely Dan is an amazing group, they have more amazing music than I could ever listen to. 












I hope this isn't too overwhelming, I wanted to include as much as possible without scaring people away.


----------



## SockHead (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Ashtot (May 21, 2013)

MUTEMATH - Odd Soul, Armistice, Mutemath (album names)


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (May 22, 2013)

I have a hit song out, if you have not heard it already. I would love for you to hear it!


----------



## amerlene (May 22, 2013)

Two albums I got recently were:

Tape Deck heart - Frank Turner (Singer/songwriter type music. Acoustic guitar and band. Some upbeat, some heartbreak songs)
First single from the album:





An Awesome Wave - Alt-J (Generally calm and mellow. Not sure how to describe it)
Single from the album:


----------



## Polar Android (May 22, 2013)

Happy Mask Salesman said:


> I have a hit song out, if you have not heard it already. I would love for you to hear it!



You know what the funny thing about that post is? My friend and I currently have a duo artist name called "Happy Masks" after the Happy Mask Salesman.


----------



## SockHead (May 22, 2013)

throwin some missy elliot at you


----------



## Polar Android (May 23, 2013)

Wordburglar
Burglaritis (2006)
Hip-Hop / Rap

I haven't listened to this album ALL the way through, but from what I've heard it's pretty cool and fun. Wordburglar is Canadian and his raps are just fun haha.

My favourite off this album is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFOYywSTbLk

Don't have an album for this one, but this song is wicked.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_Gh8TWpQE8
Another Hip-Hop song.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 23, 2013)

If you're into straight up guitar tracks (and video game music), one of the guys I would definitely check out is Sixto Sounds. They're all amazing. In fact, just go check out the entire OCREMIX site, if you haven't already. If you haven't, then you need to reevaluate your life because there's literally something for everyone on there.


----------



## SockHead (May 23, 2013)

this song is beautiful even though the lyrics are like ajsdbnasdlgvlfjva






rip






EDIT: OH NEW EARL SWEATSHIRT(ft. mac miller) I HAD TO PUT THIS IN TOO


----------



## Saith (May 23, 2013)

Amazing Music, in my opinion.


----------



## Polar Android (May 23, 2013)

So this song just came out this week, and it's more along the lines of what I actually listen to.

Hardwell & Dyro - Never Say Goodbye


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Cardbored (May 28, 2013)

I just came across this song a week ago and I felt like sharing it with you all. Please take five minutes of your time to listen to this song


----------



## Quiggy (May 28, 2013)

While i could probably throw out a million suggestions, I'll try to limit myself for now  . These few and probably most of my other ones if I post in here more will most likely all be Hip Hop and Rap.

First one being Logic's latest mixtape "Welcome To Forever", which is in my opinion one of the best tapes to come out in recent memory.






​
Streamable or Downloadable on Datpiff
http://www.datpiff.com/Logic-Young-Sinatra-Welcome-To-Forever-mixtape.483644.html


The second one is one of my all time favorite hip hop albums by who have been my favorite group for a few years now, Eyedea & Abilities . To any hip hop fans that view this thread you owe it to yourself to listen to it.






Link to a playlist on youtube with all the songs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtEQbvU-1ns&list=PLB17B76B1F940B397

For now I'll finish off with a fairly new single called "94" from a group i came across not too long ago called Kings Dead. Haven't been able to get it out of my head for the last month. These guys also have an album coming out on the 11th, so anybody that enjoys this might want to look into that.


----------



## Lampokos (May 30, 2013)

You should listen to:
Toro Y Moi
The Smiths
The Smith Westerns
Lazerhawk
Kavinsky
Let's Wrestle
Memory Tapes


----------



## TheObscure (May 30, 2013)

http://www.last.fm/user/Willy_Wanker

I listen to terrible music.

So you shouldn't listen to anything I like.


----------



## Polar Android (Jun 5, 2013)

This album just came out yesterday and I'm really digging it.

If anyone likes Deep House / UK Funky / Future Garage, definitely check it out.



Spoiler


----------



## worrytree (Jun 5, 2013)

You guys have good taste in music, some nice tunes here. 
I'm one of those guys that swaps genres frequently, depending on what mood I'm in.
So I'm just gonna dump a whole bunch of my favourite artists and songs from various genres here.

*Drum and Bass*
Frankee: _Paranormal_ - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5aCO5OJAuw
Pendulum: _Granite _- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQA1d0QQvf8

*Experimental*
Massive Attack: _Paradise Circus_ - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEgX64n3T7g
Ratatat: _Loud Pipes_ - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4axDDoZdxo

*Hip Hop*
Bliss n Eso: _Coastal Kids_ - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfLa32K74Zw
Hilltop Hoods: _Rattling the Keys to the Kingdom_ - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrS5ILwtBvM
Split Prophets: _2 Kids_ - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mUMPaKi_ec

Enjoy.


----------



## muffun (Jun 7, 2013)

Polar Android said:


> This album just came out yesterday and I'm really digging it.
> 
> If anyone likes Deep House / UK Funky / Future Garage, definitely check it out.
> 
> ...



Yes! Oh yes. This album is addicting and phenomenal. On a related note:


----------



## siderealotion (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know if I should be surprised that Animal Crossers listen to a good variety of music.  Seeing the Todd Rundgren album in the first post already made me smile. He's a pop maestro: "Izzat Love," "Crybaby," etc.

Anyways I made a compilation of one of my recent favorite bands' music. They're an indie band from Japan called Great 3 and they're, well, great. Their albums are somewhat difficult to find but some of my favorite songs of theirs are on Youtube including this one:


----------



## worrytree (Jun 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUkkaqSNduU

Had to post this amazing track by Flume. Mind = Blown.


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 13, 2013)

If you're not a fan of instrumental rock, maybe this song will change your mind


----------



## PurpleGemini (Jun 22, 2013)

Track List:
01. Trap
02. 1-4-3 (I Love You)
03. My Everything
04. Ready 2 Love
05. Holiday
06. I Would

"Super Junior-M member Henry is making his solo debut! Henry has long impressed fans with his diverse talents in instruments, songwriting, dancing and even cooking. Now he earns the distinction of being SM Entertainment’s first new solo male artist in 13 years. The mini-album leads off with the title song Trap, an urban dance pop number with a unique blend of strong drum beats, piano and strings. There are two additional versions of the song featuring Super Junior’s Kyu Hyun and SHINee’s Tae Min. Henry and his music production team Noize Bank also produced tracks for the album."

*please note this album is in Korean (K-POP FTW)


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 22, 2013)

CANNOT GET THIS OUT OF MY HEAD.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 22, 2013)

^ That was good.

Brits will obviously know this guy as he's huge here now following the Brit Awards. However, people from America or other parts of the world may not have heard of him. Simply majestic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8ccDb6n5Wg
If you enjoy this, the rest of the album will not disappoint- Ben Howard- Kingdom.


Speaking of majestic, here it is. A blend of house, chillstep (and probably more) Tourist-Your Girl is on the rising Youtube channel majesticcasual. If you haven't heard of it and are looking to broaden your music horizons, give it a visit. You won't regret it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laasoy84YLY


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 22, 2013)

Speaking of Ben Howard, can we take a moment to stare in awe at his insane guitar skills:


----------



## bm72 (Jun 22, 2013)

Manic Street Preachers. Any album but maybe start with everything must go


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jun 25, 2013)

I listen to every style of music, and enjoy checking out new groups and artists I've not heard before, however I do avoid listening to any artist or band that are a--holes in real life.  I figure if the artist is going to be that way, I don't need to support them.

My latest purchase is "Blood" by  "In This Moment"
http://inthismomentofficial.com/wordpress/

Ok my favorite style of music leans toward industrial and metal-core. I'm also a big fan of 80s rock and show tunes, so go figure. LOL


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 25, 2013)

If you could post your videos under a spoiler, everything would would be better and my Internet wouldn't lag.

As of the post... I love rock music. I have lots of favorite musicians. But there are some of them I won't be able to meet.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 25, 2013)

I really enjoy listening to Lilygreen and Maguire, I recommend Given Up Giving Up and She's So Hard To Please. I also listen to Scouting For Girls, and love their new song, Millionaire. I'm completely obsessed with The Script as well  Oh, and a feel-good song is Brooke Fraser - Something In The Water. Listening to all those songs has been fun!


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 29, 2013)

I've really been digging the new Vampire Weekend album "Modern Vampires of the City", Daft Punk's "Random Access Memories", Atlas Genius' "When it was now".

Also if you're a rap/hip-hop fan I highly suggest Kendrick Lamar's "Good Kid Mad City" album. It's easily my favorite rap album of 2012. Oh and I also suggest Macklemore's "The Heist" which is another favorite of mine in 2012.


----------



## Dagger311 (Jul 1, 2013)

I really like bands like The Killers and Gaslight Anthem, but I hava a pretty wide-spread taste in music already. I really don't like Rap or Metal.

The Album I suggest is The Killers- Hot Fuss.


----------



## PrettyBoyCharmander (Jul 2, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Grandpierre (Jul 8, 2013)

Lately, I've been on a huge Mountain Goats kick. They're probably the first band I recommend to someone. The singer/song writer John Darnielle is a lyrical genius. They put out an album last year called Transcendental Youth, and it's just incredible. I got lucky enough to get my copy signed by John, and the bassist Peter Hughes a few weeks ago at one of their shows. If you haven't heard of them you should definitely give them a listen.


----------



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 9, 2013)

Not sure how many people here have heard of Benjamin Briggs, hopefully a lot of you have with the new Animal crossing release just come out his gained some more popularity but not as much as I wish he'd have.

He's an extremely talented producer and his Animal crossing remixes not to be looked past.

Animal Crossing Remix - 7AM, Breakfast with K.K.


----------



## DJ_Sam_909 (Jul 11, 2013)

NikoKing said:


> Daft Punk's "Random Access Memories"



I'm a HUGE Daft Punk fan! I'm actually a moderator on a fan-made forum called thedaftclub.com; great little community 

I'd also recommend their album 'Discovery' which got me into music in the first place. If you haven't heard of Daft Punk then I guarantee you'll have at least heard one or two tracks on this album.

My favourite album of all time would have to be the Gorillaz album 'Demon Days'. It's an album that just about everyone can appreciate because it links so many different genres together. I never tire of listening to it myself.


----------



## Peachy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll be going through this thread and looking for new music to listen to ~

I'll just leave a link to Sleepyhead by Passion Pit here, though my favorite is the stripped down version here, which doesn't have the techno or whatever you want to call it in it.


----------



## Quiggy (Jul 12, 2013)

Another Hip Hop song, you're welcome .


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 16, 2013)

Twenty One Pilots are pretty good, kinda electronic rock-y... The lead singer's voice is a little annoying however, but they're good rappers! And I also really like Cher Lloyd's style of music, but once again her voice is a wee bit annoying.


----------



## Jizg (Jul 20, 2013)

Did someone say Daft Punk on an AC forum?


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 20, 2013)

Remember billy & mandy? well, the guy who made the "brains" song and the intro for the hand of horror thingy is the same person: Aurelio Voltaire. He actually has some good songs aside from those. (not sure if this was already posted so... yeah)

Also: jukebox the ghost




i love that band <3


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, I'm so glad I found this thread.

I'll be browsing through all these songs/albums.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 22, 2013)

Got another one: Kappa Odori from Omnyouza. I love the way they interact with the audience when they play this song live (just watch the video)


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 23, 2013)

Amidoinitrite?
JK

Here are a few thins i enjoy listening to:
Cobra Starship-Church of Hot addiction (Punk)


Spoiler











DiRTY RADiO - Ground Shake (Hip-Hop)


Spoiler











Josh Turner - Why Don't We Just Dance (Country)


Spoiler











Initial D Mega Mix (Eurobeats)


Spoiler











Nightmare -Hate (J-Rock)


Spoiler











Lindsey Sterling - Crystallize (Hip-Hop Violinist)


Spoiler











Tried to give some variety and you can branch from there


----------



## salarian (Jul 26, 2013)

Kind of has a psychedelic feel to it (past the intro)?







English Indie Rock






English Indie Rock

Enjoy~


----------



## Serri (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## bittermeat (Jul 27, 2013)

salarian said:


> Kind of has a psychedelic feel to it (past the intro)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yes. Plastic Beach is definitely one of my favorite albums ever. I love Artic Monkeys and the Vaccines as well!


----------



## salarian (Jul 27, 2013)

bittermeat said:


> Hell yes. Plastic Beach is definitely one of my favorite albums ever. I love Artic Monkeys and the Vaccines as well!


Omg Plastic Beach is so genius, in my opinion.  I feel like people only see and base Gorillaz on their popular songs (like "feel good").  They definitely need more attention and recognition than they're getting.


----------



## Clement (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Cazqui (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## latenightcctv (Jul 30, 2013)

_Welcome Home, Son_- Radical Face


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8a4iiOnzsc



_Mountains_- Biffy Clyro


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfzwM4pdyxU



_What You Know_- Two Door Cinema Club


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXwYJyrKK5A



_Debaser_- Pixies


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVyS9JwtFoQ


----------



## Mino (Jul 31, 2013)

salarian said:


> Omg Plastic Beach is so genius, in my opinion.  I feel like people only see and base Gorillaz on their popular songs (like "feel good").  They definitely need more attention and recognition than they're getting.



They have multiple platinum albums, how is that not enough attention?



Stuffin said:


> _Debaser_- Pixies
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Woo.


----------



## Wish (Aug 2, 2013)

Stuffin said:


> _Welcome Home, Son_- Radical Face
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Two Door Cinema Club is in my top 3 bands, very nice


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 10, 2013)

Ohhhh boy this is gonna be a long one
Prom Night-Anamanaguchi 
Electra Heart-Marina and the Diamonds
When We First Met-Hellogoodbye 
All Men are Pigs-Studio Killers
d.a.n.c.e-Justice
Miss Jackson-Panic! At the Disco
Awkward-San Cisco
Figure 8-Ellie Goulding 
You're Not Stubborn-Two Door Cinema Club
Wake Up-AWOLnation 
Shut Up and Let Me Go-The Ting Tings
17-Sky Ferreira
Tounge Tied-Grouplove
Teenage Icon-The Vaccines
Tigerlily-La Roux
Tightrope (Acoustic) / Shiver Shiver-Walk the Moon
Before the Worst-The Script
Counting Stars-OneRepublic
The Phoenix-Fall Out Boy
Fallen-Imagine Dragons
King and Lionheart-Of Monsters and Men
Kiss With a Fist-Florence and the Machine 
M.I.A-Bad Girls 
Watsky-IDGAF
Emily-MIKA
This Disorder-The Features
Se*-the 1975
The Neighbourhood-Sweater Weather


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

*MINUS THE BEAR*

Album Title: Infinity Overhead
Genre: Indie Rock
Song List:

1. Steel and Blood
2. Lies and Eyes
3. Diamond Lightning
4. Toska
5. Listing
6. Heaven Is a Ghost Town
7. Empty Party Rooms
8. Zeros
9. Lonely Gun
10. Cold Company

Some of their other songs that are my favourites:

1. My Time
2. Dayglow Vista Rd
3. Pachuca Sunrise
4. Absinthe Party at the Fly Honey Warehouse


----------



## Keenan (Aug 10, 2013)

I went to a They Might Be Giants concert recently (an amazing band, check them out) and the opening act was outstanding. They're a band called Moon Hooch, and they consist of two saxophones and a drummer. They play what they call "cave music" and it's absolutely ridiculous. They're actually banned from playing in New York City (where they got their start. Another musician I love, Mike Doughty, asked them to tour with him as soon as he heard them playing) because they started too many dance parties. "Number 9" is my favorite song so far.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm a HUGE Swellers fan and can never seem to find ANYONE else that knows them. They are really worth a listen for good rock/alternative music. 

View attachment 9845
(Ups and Downsizing) 
Listen to: -2009
-Fire Away
-Ups and Downsizing

View attachment 9846
(Good For Me)
Listen to: -Warming Up
-The Damage
-Runaways

View attachment 9847
(Running Out of Places To Go EP)
Listen to: -Hands
-Running Out of Places To Go
-Making Waves


----------



## SockHead (Aug 12, 2013)

Here are some awesomely ridiculous rap songs:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 13, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Here are some awesomely ridiculous rap songs:



Hahahahaha! so much better than Versace!


----------



## ForestRabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

There's a really good documentary on _Soul Train_-- there are loads of good music from the earlier episodes of Soul Train. This is not to say that I didn't like some of the songs around the late 70s to early 90s, but the earlier ones started out a lot more fresh! 

At the moment I'm pretty addicted to Crystal Castles' newest album, _III_. Their music kinda reminds me of the maze room from the famous Aika Village in AC:NL. 

My playlist is ridiculously varied. It is made up of Jim Croce to Afrika Bambatta


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 14, 2013)

Some advertising for *Placebo*, the best band EVER! 





















If you like those few selected songs, you might want to check their new Album _"Loud Like Love"_ being released on September 13th. I hope and pray that I can snag a ticket for their concert in Hamburg this Winter...

I also like these guys very much. The Temper Trap:






AND... Something old but still good. The Smashing Pumpkins:


----------



## Mao (Aug 18, 2013)

I think this will explain better than I can: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgsVtIazbo0


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 19, 2013)

For you metalheads out there.


----------



## Quiggy (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## bittermeat (Aug 21, 2013)

If anyone wants to hear something aesthetically beautiful:

(Dream pop, indie rock)


----------



## poopsoup (Aug 21, 2013)

oh boy this is fun

first, why? they're a sweet indie/rap/whatever/its weird band w/ a lot of great stuff but here is one special song from their most popular album:





if you're into that, you've gotta dive deeper in their stuff. it's all amazing. yoni wolf's lyrics will blow yr mind

second, i got some cool bands from bandcamp/tumblr. bandcamp is one of theb est things to happen to music. 

coma cinema is a really cool band, well artist i guess. the dude's name is mat cothran and he's the realest of the real  
here's my favorite song from his new album:




you can stream/download all of his stuff on bandcamp for free! 

another from bandcamp is alex g
none of his stuff is very easy to find on youtube, but you can stream/download all of it for free on his bandcamp. he's amazingly fresh and new and i feel like he'll be real famous one day 

he also has a band called the skin cells which is wicked awesome as well


----------



## Mino (Aug 21, 2013)

poopsoup said:


> oh boy this is fun
> 
> first, why? they're a sweet indie/rap/whatever/its weird band w/ a lot of great stuff but here is one special song from their most popular album:
> 
> ...



Nice choice on Why?, I'm planning on seeing him/them/whatever in a few weeks.


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

I can dig the hollows, not so much the other one.


----------



## poopsoup (Aug 21, 2013)

Mino said:


> Nice choice on Why?, I'm planning on seeing him/them/whatever in a few weeks.



they're my fav band :~) they put on a really great show! i saw them in february. yoni is too dang cool.


----------



## Mino (Aug 21, 2013)

poopsoup said:


> they're my fav band :~) they put on a really great show! i saw them in february. yoni is too dang cool.



So they are good live? **** yeah. I was wondering about that.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 24, 2013)

Ryan Hemsworth is my favorite DJ and he makes very beautiful and nostalgic dance music. Check him out if you're into that type of thing.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Aug 28, 2013)

Rock








Country


----------



## GOAT (Sep 2, 2013)

Gaga performed 5 new songs today. (ARTPOP, Swine, Sex Dreams, I Wanna be With You, Jewelry and Drugs) and Applause/Aura. 

https://soundcloud.com/jeremy95-1/sets/swinefest-1​


----------



## SockHead (Sep 2, 2013)

Throwing some rad songs I heard on Pandora


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 3, 2013)

The Faceless \m/  \m/


----------



## Vida (Sep 3, 2013)

This was on the radio last night:

http://www.last.fm/music/CHVRCHES/_/The+Mother+We+Share/+videos/+7-1972730

I thought it was pretty nice.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 3, 2013)

This is pretty much my favorite song of all time.


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 4, 2013)

Zebra said:


> This is pretty much my favorite song of all time.



Alice in Chains is a must!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2013)

Amazing band, amazing album!:



Their new one is pretty good too! 'Love the neo-psych stuff....


----------



## SockHead (Sep 5, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Amazing band, amazing album!:
> 
> 
> 
> Their new one is pretty good too! 'Love the neo-psych stuff....



I love their song Apocalypse Dreams!


----------



## Jake (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Jas0n (Sep 6, 2013)

Coldplay + Hunger Games = <3


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2013)

..give it until about 1:06-1:08 before the song starts.


----------



## Exty (Sep 11, 2013)

It's not my favourite song or group, but it's what i'm listening to right now and I think it's pretty good ! Maybe someone else here might too c:


----------



## gillynomad (Sep 11, 2013)

Loving A Great Big World at the moment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BwDohZmLIU


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 11, 2013)

My personal favourite by them. They do have some gaming related songs as well.


----------



## Polar Android (Sep 11, 2013)

bittermeat said:


> If anyone wants to hear something aesthetically beautiful:
> 
> (Dream pop, indie rock)



This song was pretty good. I've seen some talk about Beach House, maybe it's time I check them out.



poopsoup said:


> oh boy this is fun
> 
> second, i got some cool bands from bandcamp/tumblr. bandcamp is one of theb est things to happen to music.
> 
> ...



Good on you for Coma Cinema, that album was great.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2013)

So much good music to discover in this thread!! Love the dream pop/shoegaze stuff, here's another...


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2013)

Inspiring lyrics!!


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Keen (Sep 13, 2013)

One of my favorite dance/feel good songs 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92zWiEX37o


----------



## Smoke (Sep 14, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/mrbillstunes
One of my favorite glitch based artists.
And then this here is probably my favorite song by him and another artist. If only for that sweet guitar.


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tactical Sekt - Soulless

Some mean Industrial/Hellektro


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 14, 2013)

I RECOMMEND GLEE TO EVERYONE AND EVERYTHING OUT THERE.


----------



## Mino (Sep 15, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I RECOMMEND GLEE TO EVERYONE AND EVERYTHING OUT THERE.



Ever consider using the name 'Hamasutra'?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2013)

...starting to check out a lot of new wave and synthpop lately, as well as goth rock. Will probably delve into some industrial too....who knows, there's so much music out there to discover, and with me having such an open mind to it all there's so much to take all in!!!


----------



## Mino (Sep 18, 2013)

Psydye said:


> ...starting to check out a lot of new wave and synthpop lately, as well as goth rock. Will probably delve into some industrial too....who knows, there's so much music out there to discover, and with me having such an open mind to it all there's so much to take all in!!!



Listen to the Talking Heads, yo.

Edit - Should probably throw up a video:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12spb_talking-heads-once-in-a-lifetime_music

I wanted to find it on YouTube, but somehow couldn't find it.


----------



## Keen (Sep 19, 2013)

Currently on repeat. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeWO4m1uMys


----------



## Mouchi (Sep 20, 2013)

For those who know about Deep House, this is a must.
For those who don't, enjoy something you probably haven't heard the likes of!


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 20, 2013)

I recommend pretty much anything by Nick Bertke AKA Pogo. He does awesome mash ups from loads of different things, mainly from mixing up sound bits from TV Shows, and Movies.

I'll start you off with his Mary Poppins remix, Expialidocious: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Za-V_lhwGg


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

So I just got my Massive Attack vinyls last week. I've been doing nothing but listening to them. I always liked them but I just love my vinyls. 

If anyone has even a tiny interest in trip hop consider listening to these guys.


----------



## Mino (Sep 22, 2013)

Chromie said:


> So I just got my Massive Attack vinyls last week. I've been doing nothing but listening to them. I always liked them but I just love my vinyls.
> 
> If anyone has even a tiny interest in trip hop consider listening to these guys.



That's pretty cool.

But if you don't stop calling records "vinyls" I'm going to cry.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 22, 2013)

Mino said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> But if you don't stop calling records "vinyls" I'm going to cry.



I love saying vinyl 

But fine! My dad is mailing me his Michael Jackson records next week and anything else he can find. I need some of The Doors!


Something else for the people who are trying to get into electro house or whatever.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been getting into Animal Collective recently, and of all the songs off of Merriweather Post Pavilion... this one has to be my favorite.




bittermeat said:


> If anyone wants to hear something aesthetically beautiful:
> 
> (Dream pop, indie rock)



You just won me over, dear sir/madam.  Beach House is ****ing amazing.


----------



## Mino (Sep 22, 2013)

Chromie said:


> I love saying vinyl



You can call it whatever you want, haha. Just know you're going to make me cry.

In all honesty I wouldn't be surprised if it starts to become a typical way to refer to vinyl records.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sonicdude41 said:


> I've been getting into Animal Collective recently, and of all the songs off of Merriweather Post Pavilion... this one has to be my favorite.



Try The Olivia Tremor Control. If you haven't already.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Sep 22, 2013)

Mino said:


> *snip*
> 
> Try The Olivia Tremor Control. If you haven't already.



I'll have to listen to the entire album later, because this is pretty sweet.  And Jeff Mangum was a past member?  Hot damn.

To keep the thread going, here's some more of what I listen to:





Tame Impala is gonna be at ACL this year, and I can't go because a ticket is 200 bucks.  Oh the woes of a poor college student.


----------



## Mino (Sep 22, 2013)

Sonicdude41 said:


> I'll have to listen to the entire album later, because this is pretty sweet.  And Jeff Mangum was a past member?  Hot damn.



Yeah, it's an Elephant 6 band. My impressions of that whole label is that of a bunch of kids who lived in Louisiana and ****ed each other while making semi-psychedelic neo-folk.

Sounds like fun.


----------



## SirNerdsAlot (Sep 22, 2013)

They Might Be Giants is really epic! That's one of my favorite songs by them. :3





If you enjoy steampunk stuff you'll like SPG.  They're awesome even if you're not a big fan of Steampunk stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2013)

Chromie said:


> So I just got my Massive Attack vinyls last week. I've been doing nothing but listening to them. I always liked them but I just love my vinyls.
> 
> If anyone has even a tiny interest in trip hop consider listening to these guys.


...great band, great album!! Some other awesome chill-out/downtempo/trip hop artists I would recommend is: Nightmares On Wax, Boards of Canada, The Cinematic Orchestra, The Future Sound of London, etc.



Sonicdude41 said:


> To keep the thread going, here's some more of what I listen to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...awesome freaking band and album! If you like them, you might also like MGMT, or Pond, one of the member's side projects.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Sep 22, 2013)

Psydye said:


> ...awesome freaking band and album! If you like them, you might also like MGMT, or Pond, one of the member's side projects.



Already beat you to that.  Congratulations turned out to be pretty good, so I think I'm gonna like Oracular Spectacular and their recently released s/t album.  

They're also gonna be at Fun Fun Fun Fest here in Austin. I'm very tempted to buy a ticket since ACL is clearly out of the question...





			
				Mino said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's an Elephant 6 band. My impressions of that whole label is that of a bunch of kids who lived in Louisiana and ****ed each other while making semi-psychedelic neo-folk.
> 
> Sounds like fun.



acid pls


----------



## Horus (Sep 22, 2013)

Get ready to expand


----------



## Keen (Sep 22, 2013)

The cellist in me nerds out to this 

http://youtu.be/QgaTQ5-XfMM


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2013)

"Dance Metal":


----------



## ninfia (Sep 23, 2013)

Exty said:


> It's not my favourite song or group, but it's what i'm listening to right now and I think it's pretty good ! Maybe someone else here might too c:



i really like this thank you for sharing !!


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Sep 23, 2013)

One of my favorite Beach Boys songs.  Comes straight from Smiley Smile (originally from Smile if you're familiar with that debacle).


----------



## Mouchi (Sep 23, 2013)

Take a ride


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

Nu-Disco anyone? These guys are just so damn good.


----------



## Mouchi (Sep 24, 2013)

Chromie said:


> Nu-Disco anyone? These guys are just so damn good.



Great track! Ever heard of Azari & III??


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2013)

Chromie said:


> Nu-Disco anyone? These guys are just so damn good.


...I'm really digging that tune!!! Definitely will check them out...


Mino said:


> Try The Olivia Tremor Control. If you haven't already.


...interesting stuff. Added to mental list of bands I need to check out more!


SirNerdsAlot said:


> They Might Be Giants is really epic! That's one of my favorite songs by them. :3


...I only know them by their song "Particle Man" though now I may actually be inclined to check them out more.


River said:


> The cellist in me nerds out to this
> http://youtu.be/QgaTQ5-XfMM


...I love me some classical!


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Sep 25, 2013)

The Flaming Lips = great band.  Embryonic = great album.  This song = my fave.


----------



## kyasarin (Oct 5, 2013)

Vintage Japanese psychedelia: 







Shugo Tokumaru: Linne


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm generally not a fan of hair/glam/sleaze metal but there are exceptions...


----------



## Chromie (Oct 5, 2013)

Awesome stuff Psy.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't stress how much I love The Weeknd






found this oldie earlier today and just no just listen to it its really dreamy


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2013)

Though I don't listen to too much metal anymore, every once in awhile I like to go back, and then I thought I'd open people's minds up to the "classic" era of metal(not all this "-core" stuff[no offense to anyone who likes it, I liked a bit of it myself but too many people look over the classics from the thrash/trad./death/black/doom/power metal genres]


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Oct 9, 2013)

By chance, do any of you guys do last.fm?  we should add each other :3

And to stay on topic...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

Sonicdude41 said:


> By chance, do any of you guys do last.fm?  we should add each other :3


...you need only look at my sig to know I do.. 

http://www.last.fm/user/Kire1988

..Also, another neat little song, from the newgrass genre!:




..it's a bit of a folk tune but really catchy though!!


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Oct 9, 2013)

Psydye said:


> ...you need only look at my sig to know I do..



Added.  

Another favorite: "Tous les gar?ons et les filles" by Fran?oise Hardy.  Despite the fact that I don't understand ANYTHING she's saying, she has a pretty voice.


----------



## Mino (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.last.fm/user/OneTrickyPony


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

....sci-fi, power metal epicness!!! Bombastic, cheesy as hell, and I love it!!


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Oct 11, 2013)

A friend showed me this the other night.  I rolled on the floor laughing for about 10 minutes and questioned myself afterwards...







Mino said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/OneTrickyPony



Added.


----------



## Mao (Oct 13, 2013)

Can we just wait a minute while I fangirl over this 



 <3 The english lyrics are amazing too *-*


----------



## GreenLeaf (Oct 13, 2013)

aww old synthesizers.... :3


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2013)

....punk metal at it's finest!

love the lyrics, usually not a fan of political stuff but theirs is so straightforward in what they say about the political BS in our country!!!!:

Come and join the War Party
And see exotic lands
Your blood has stained the desert sands
Your blood is running through your hands

Still you expect pity
And you shall recieve none
Why did death come hard for you
You gave it to some
You joined the War Party
Your purpose was clear
You did your job with skill, you raped and you killed
Why so surprised that you finally got billed?


----------



## Robert Plant (Oct 15, 2013)

I feel like a 70s adult when listening to that.


----------



## Souji (Oct 15, 2013)

Stateless is one of the best bands I've ever found by accident (all the best music I've found were by accidental Youtube's Suggestions box jumping). Here's only couple of their songs I love a lot, be sure to check out more of their songs!

Stateless - Ariel
Stateless - Miles to go
Stateless - Bloodstream


----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2013)

GreenLeaf said:


> aww old synthesizers.... :3





Hazelx said:


> Can we just wait a minute while I fangirl over this
> 
> 
> 
> <3 The english lyrics are amazing too *-*





Sonicdude41 said:


> A friend showed me this the other night.  I rolled on the floor laughing for about 10 minutes and questioned myself afterwards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ty~ said:


> Stateless is one of the best bands I've ever found by accident (all the best music I've found were by accidental Youtube's Suggestions box jumping). Here's only couple of their songs I love a lot, be sure to check out more of their songs!
> 
> Stateless - Ariel
> Stateless - Miles to go
> Stateless - Bloodstream





Robert Plant said:


> I feel like a 70s adult when listening to that.



You've all shown me some really great stuff, definitely gonna check out some of them, esp. Yellow Magic Orchestra, a bit different from everything else I've heard and I like that! As for that Evangelion cover....lol awesome! XD


Edit: Now, something from me: 



more crossover thrash/punk metal!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a huge variety of musical taste, but I'll just recommend one song.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPtSKimbjOU


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Ricardo (Oct 24, 2013)

This song always gets me thinking


----------



## rubyy (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Emily (Oct 26, 2013)

Listen to Sleeping With Sirens they changed the way i view life so much xox


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2013)

...amazing techno/newgrass/jam!! <3


----------



## SockHead (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## jdelikan (Oct 27, 2013)

If anyone here likes metal then I recommend to you... my band!
This is the first track from our debut EP "No Way As Way" which was originally released in 2012.

Direvargs - The Wild Within
https://soundcloud.com/direvargs/the-wild-within

If you like it, please do <3 it and share it. Every positive action helps us out so much!

HOWL WITH ME!!!


----------



## Mino (Oct 27, 2013)

jdelikan said:


> If anyone here likes metal then I recommend to you... my band!
> This is the first track from our debut EP "No Way As Way" which was originally released in 2012.
> 
> Direvargs - The Wild Within
> ...


----------



## jdelikan (Oct 27, 2013)

Mino said:


>



Thanks much Mino! I appreciate that!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Mino (Oct 27, 2013)

jdelikan said:


> Thanks much Mino! I appreciate that!



I just thought it was funny.


----------



## jdelikan (Oct 27, 2013)

You certainly have a rather diverse follow list ;-)



Mino said:


> I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Mino (Oct 28, 2013)

That was just a generated SoundCloud ad... I don't even have an account there I don't think. I don't listen to 50 Cent or Katy Perry, for the record.


----------



## jdelikan (Oct 28, 2013)

Ooh so it is. I see now! A little slow...



Mino said:


> That was just a generated SoundCloud ad... I don't even have an account there I don't think. I don't listen to 50 Cent or Katy Perry, for the record.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Ricardo (Oct 28, 2013)

It's a song, but shorter. Pretty funny though


----------



## rubyy (Oct 30, 2013)

Please don't watch under age 13

Jokin'


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2013)

Original:



2010 Remastered and reissued edition:


----------



## SockHead (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Jake (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2013)

..nice and chill.


----------



## Coexist (Nov 11, 2013)

Absolutely adore this song right now:


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 11, 2013)

Favorite song of all time


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 11, 2013)

Sharing this one in honor of today, it's one of the more requested song in my local area during Veteran's Day/Remembrance Day. 


Spoiler: David Ball - Riding with Private Malone











Now these two have been my jams lately, dig em so much.



Spoiler: Hunter Hayes ft. Jason Mraz - Everybody's Got Somebody But Me













Spoiler: Lady Antebellum - Compass


----------



## dollydaydream (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't usually like this kind of music but I really love this song ^_^


----------



## Coexist (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## emeraldfox (Nov 12, 2013)

Lorde, the whole album, on replay, forever. You can even mix in some of that Lana del ray yo xP


----------



## Isabel (Nov 13, 2013)

I always like the travel songs one of them is  "?Cruise Night? by John K. Samson it is a travel song. This song is what your high-school years sounded like, driving around in your older sibling?s car when getting late-night ice cream with your friends was still your favorite thing to do on the weekend.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

Ricardo said:


> Favorite song of all time





Tom said:


> Sharing this one in honor of today, it's one of the more requested song in my local area during Veteran's Day/Remembrance Day.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: David Ball - Riding with Private Malone
> ...


...I quite enjoyed those!

Comedy hip hop, from the great Lonely Island:




Lol.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vah6vFIp27g


Best song in the world.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't reckon I know if this has already been posted, and I don't really want to look, but this album is honestly my favorite music related thing of the year. Top notch production quality. 
View attachment 17570


----------



## ninfia (Nov 22, 2013)

i listen to passion pit, foster the people, mika, the limousines, mgmt, modest mouse, vampire weekend, grimes, stepdad, walk the moon, purity ring, sinfang, grouplove and artic monkeys. all of them are very very good
also honestly rly love studio killers and nicki minaj


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljdtAvZLw2k

this. seriously go hear it. now.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, I have a few.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2013)

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljdtAvZLw2k
> 
> this. seriously go hear it. now.


I enjoyed this quite a bit!


----------



## Charmssparkle (Nov 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_rrgXCjr0M&list=PL1BFADAB748CC7FD9

This. Belle and Sebastian is my new go-to ever since I discovered them on the playlist at work.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 30, 2013)

Sure, I'm an Amy Winehouse fan. Don't judge me.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 2, 2013)

Spoiler: kinda nsfwish cover










i love this song its so catchy
idk any songs like this tho oop


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

Psydye said:


> I enjoyed this quite a bit!



nice to hear  Guess I have a thing for old japanese folk/psych for some reason


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Squeaky (Dec 3, 2013)

^ I enjoyed that, thanks!

Here's a great album for the next person


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

some old school enka bros.


----------



## Seafang12309 (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's some artist cause i'm bad at albums

Slepping With Sirens
Black Veil Brides
Bring me the Horizon
Mice and Men
Green Day
Paramore
Fall Out Boy


----------



## Mino (Dec 3, 2013)

Seafang12309 said:


> Here's some artist cause i'm bad at albums
> 
> Slepping With Sirens
> Black Veil Brides
> ...



thanks much thank you


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's some good stuff:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

- - - Post Merge - - -

that is the whole album i think


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2013)

bump to dis


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

SockHead said:


> bump to dis



Everything but the rap.

Anyways...


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Everything but the rap.



What are you 12? Instead of rejecting it, embrace it!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2013)

Umeko said:


>





Squeaky said:


> Here's a great album for the next person


Nice! LOVE trip-hop/ambient/dub sound, very nice!


Umeko said:


> some old school enka bros.





FoxWolf64 said:


> Here's some good stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

glad you enjoyed it all 






because they are my favorite band, period.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 5, 2013)

SockHead said:


> What are you 12? Instead of rejecting it, embrace it!



I listened to it. It sucks.

And don't diss me like that. Save it for the dunk tank.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

Akiko-san <3


----------



## Mino (Dec 5, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I listened to it. It sucks.
> 
> And don't diss me like that. Save it for the dunk tank.



You listened to all of rap?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

"SID metal"


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 6, 2013)

Aphex Twin - Mt Saint michel mix+st michaels mount

Please don't be put off by the title haha it's really, really good (all of Drukqs is, actually).


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

^Aphex Twin is good! Good chill music to listen to in the after-hours...





Here's a classic for ya!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 6, 2013)

You know, this thread is to expand music tastes, why are we arguing about rapping?

Anyways?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

Psydye said:


> ^Aphex Twin is good! Good chill music to listen to in the after-hours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 +1 for you!


----------



## Mino (Dec 7, 2013)

Great collaboration, just like everything else these two have done.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 7, 2013)

Mino said:


> Great collaboration, just like everything else these two have done.









so good


----------



## Omfa (Dec 7, 2013)

*The original cover:*




*The one I prefer:*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 7, 2013)

Umeko said:


> <3 +1 for you!



+1 for you too!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Omfa said:


> *The original cover:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O_O Awesome.


----------



## unravel (Dec 7, 2013)

If you are huge fan of dubstep.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

One of my favorite Japanese artists


----------



## Radiophone (Dec 8, 2013)

It is a song that is different.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 8, 2013)

So catchy! But that moustache...






I don't think much needs saying about this song really.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 8, 2013)

(I might have posted this already but w/e it's great)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

WARNING: Don't be deceived by the music, the lyrics are depressing.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

Sonicdude41 said:


>



Best song by Rebeca Black!!!


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 8, 2013)

Bam :3 Sort of punky/rocky goodness :3


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 8, 2013)

my two KJK favorites


----------



## Mino (Dec 8, 2013)

+20 to the peeps who posted Scott Walker, Nick Cave, and Japanese psychedelia.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

No probs


----------



## Radiophone (Dec 9, 2013)

My apologies if the album cover is in poor taste.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

^+1 for that


----------



## Radiophone (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 9, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> Bam :3 Sort of punky/rocky goodness :3



I forgot about that. OLN are pretty good. The Skyfall cover makes me think of Thrice, in their Vheissu era, so on that note:





They've long been a favourite of mine, in fact I illustrated this song for my GCSE photography exam.


----------



## Mino (Dec 10, 2013)

Radiophone said:


>





Spoiler: kiss me bb xoxox


----------



## Radiophone (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 10, 2013)

All great stuff, check it out


----------



## SockHead (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

If you are into foreign music and rock I suggest listening to the German band: Oomph


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

If you are into old bluesy enka stuff


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 13, 2013)

Extremely underrated disco group from the late 70s and early 80s. Some might recognize this song as the Barrel Roll song meme.


----------



## mob (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## SockHead (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 14, 2013)

Ayreon are a brilliant progressive metal band. Most of the vocals are done by guest vocalists, same with the instrumentals. This song is one of the few that has Arjen Anthony Lucassen (the only permanent member) on lead vocals. Due to the nature of the band, they never tour. He does have anpther band, Star One, who do tour and have played Ayreon songs live.






Avantasia are similar in that they have a lot of guest vocalists and instrumentalists, but they do have a permanent line up, and therefore can actually tour. Or did, they're playing their last show for a while/forever next year. Chose to put this song on here because it has lead from the mighty Roy Khan. I'd also recommend checking out The Toy Master, as it has lead vocals from Alice Cooper.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2013)

^So I'm not the only one on here that listens to metal haha, nice!

Have to check out Ayreon more myself, as well as Riot(love their 'Thundersteel' album!)...will get around to Def Leppard and Avantasia sooner or later XD!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 15, 2013)

Psydye said:


> ^So I'm not the only one on here that listens to metal haha, nice!
> 
> Have to check out Ayreon more myself, as well as Riot(love their 'Thundersteel' album!)...will get around to Def Leppard and Avantasia sooner or later XD!



Well, I'll likely be putting more up on this thread at some point. In fact, since I've been listening to them quite a bit today, have some Amon Amarth.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## unravel (Dec 16, 2013)

Looking for best mashups owo


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 20, 2013)

Mhm. Put this song back on the radio, and my life is complete.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 21, 2013)

Time for some more of my favourite Metal bands.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Excellent remix of one of my favorite songs from video games.


----------



## suede (Dec 22, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


>


Ah that video was really disappointing






This song is oh so good


----------



## Omfa (Dec 22, 2013)

Put in your headphones, close your eyes, and listen to the amazing build up.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2013)

Omfa said:


> Put in your headphones, close your eyes, and listen to the amazing build up.



+1, loved it!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 26, 2013)

Love Brand New, and I can listen to this song on repeat. Hopefully I'll get to see them when they tour the UK in April.


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 27, 2013)

don't like it, don't know why. 

Anyway, Taylor Swift: Speak Now album is awesome. That's what I recommend.


----------



## unravel (Dec 27, 2013)

Justin Bieber- Adore You huehue


----------



## Bowie (Dec 27, 2013)

What can I say?


----------



## doetothelindsay (Dec 28, 2013)

Through being cool.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Dec 31, 2013)

You should give Zelda remixes a try. Or Calvin Harris, if it's singing your after.


----------



## Tropicana (Jan 2, 2014)

This album is a match made in heaven ( Original Born To Die album + 8 songs)





 Gaga's new album is really fun and well-made, I have no idea why people say it is a flop.




If you have never listened to Back To Black, you should do it now. You Know I'm no Good + Back To Black + Valerie + Rehab + Tears Dry Own Their Own = perfection.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

The switch up in the tempo is genius.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 2, 2014)

Multiple feels


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Multiple feels



Avicii is so annoying. This is the worst of his songs.


----------



## Dark (Jan 2, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Avicii is so annoying. This is the worst of his songs.



You…you wanna... die?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

Dark said:


> You…you wanna... die?



Yes. Yes I do. He's so overrated.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 2, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Yes. Yes I do. He's so overrated.



Nobody asked you.


----------



## yamotha420 (Jan 2, 2014)

awesomesauce on a bun

then boxed, and wrapped, with a pretty bow on top


----------



## oath2order (Jan 3, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0i4ib7AiWAe

Come listen to the new musical group: The Mumblers!

code, Waffles, Laurina, Jen, Jen's boyfriend, Waffles' sister Erica, Tom, and Me.


----------



## unravel (Jan 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0i4ib7AiWAe
> 
> Come listen to the new musical group: The Mumblers!
> 
> code, Waffles, Laurina, Jen, Jen's boyfriend, Waffles' sister Erica, Tom, and Me.



It's Erika xD


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 3, 2014)

Autechre - VekoS

If your head is starting to feel like a hot tin with wasps in it, this might help


----------



## Mino (Jan 3, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Avicii is so annoying. This is the worst of his songs.



Never thought I'd live to see the day when you'd give someone **** for something they've posted in here.



orangepeanut said:


> Autechre - VekoS
> 
> If your head is starting to feel like a hot tin with wasps in it, this might help



You're cool.


----------



## Keen (Jan 3, 2014)

One of my favorites.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 3, 2014)

7 Days of Funk by Dam Funk and Snoop Dogg is my favourite album this year


----------



## Amyy (Jan 3, 2014)

jai paul -btstu


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 5, 2014)

Was browsing the Smithsonian blog last night and came across this crazy cool project where people take star x-ray emission data, convert that into sheet music and then use it to write blues/jazz. You guys should check it out!

An example of the 'raw' x-ray emission sounds:






And what these fellas then do with it:






I like the raws a lot. Find them really cute. Also, thanks Mino, haha.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 5, 2014)

^ Well, that wins the thread. Is there any point continuing? It's just brilliant.

Anyway, have some In Fear and Faith.






Bonus song:


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 6, 2014)

I know its a movie theme... But damn, so relaxing! Just something that caught my attention a few weeks back and somehow stayed with me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## SockHead (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Leanne (Jan 6, 2014)

My internet is really slow. I can only watch videos late at night when it gets better. But when I saw this post...



Suave_Spencer said:


> Time for some more of my favourite Metal bands.



With Nightwish and Sirenia on it I HAD to make Serenity load and listen to it.

AND OH MY GOD. Hahaha wow! A new great symphonic metal album for my collection. I now know what I will do when my dad gives me my monthly money ^^;. Thank you for posting this Suave_Spencer! I haven't gone "band hunting" in a while.

--

Serj Tankian is one of my favorite musicians of all time. I haven't listened to System of a Down yet, but his solo albums are great. From his voice, to the lyrics, to the instrumentation, I love him.

So when he released his classical symphony album Orca, I was shocked in a good way and I couldn't believe what my ears were listening to. Serj Tankian is a great artist, but I never imagined who would then do the other kind of music I love the most.






That album only has 4 songs. I hope he makes another classical symphony album someday. ^^


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 6, 2014)

Leanne said:


> With Nightwish and Sirenia on it I HAD to make Serenity load and listen to it.
> 
> AND OH MY GOD. Hahaha wow! A new great symphonic metal album for my collection. I now know what I will do when my dad gives me my monthly money ^^;. Thank you for posting this Suave_Spencer! I haven't gone "band hunting" in a while.



Try the rest of their albums too. For their latest they've added a female vocalist, whose name I forget, as well as Georg Neuhauser. I'll add a couple more bands to this post, but I can recommend a lot more if anyone is interested.
I've never really liked Serj Tankian, of SOAD for that matter, but I quite like the style on that song.

Lunatica





Delain (with Marco Hielta of Nightwish!)





And, just for fun, the Turisas cover of Rasputin by Boney M.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 6, 2014)

Call me a hipster, but TKO is too mainstream.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 7, 2014)

Ah yes, Delain! The supergroup that happens to have many of my favorite musicians ^^.

Particularly this song with both Marco Hietala and Sharon den Adel (Within Temptation) O: :






That Rasputin cover is really fun ^^ hahaha. Turisas is not necessarily a favorite band of mine, but Rasputin is very fun to listen to. I would dance to it if I could.

I have also listened to a few Lunatica songs. They are really good but I can't seem to put my hands on any of their CDs.

--

My family got me this beautiful gift. It is a compilation CD of Metal Covers of Ghibli Movies. All of them give me the chicken skin because they are really good. This one's probably one of my favorite covers because I love Arrietty ^^


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 7, 2014)

This used to be my favorite band. It brings back so many memories of long car rides to the beach for summer vacation. Here are 2 of my favorite songs by them.


----------



## sleepytea (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## chronic (Jan 9, 2014)

#turnup





toro y mwah


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2014)

i pretty much just sit here all day listening to this ----> click here friends


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

/sees Glee in url.. no.






Because everyone should doze off to this piece of awesomeness.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 9, 2014)

Something a little different.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Something a little different.


good s*t bro <3


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 12, 2014)

Xiu Xiu recently made an album of Nina Simone covers and it's really, really good. Here's the tracklist:

1. Don't Smoke In Bed
2. Don't Explain
3. Pirate Jenny
4. Flo Me La
5. See Line Woman
6. Just Say I Love Him
7. The Other Woman
8. Where Can I Go
9. Four Women
10. Wild Is The Wind
11. You'd Be So Nice


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 13, 2014)

Because it was in my head whilst I was at work, this is going here.





Also this, because it is cool. Cool, cool, cool.


----------



## Syd (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlxB9zGH8GU
 i listen to this a lot.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2014)

Because. old skool anime ftw


----------



## Mino (Jan 16, 2014)

Spoiler: Random post-hardcore































Also, since orangepeanut posted Swans, one of my favorites by Michael Gira et al.:


----------



## kasane (Jan 17, 2014)

All I can think of are Anime-related OPs, ENDs, BGMs, OSTs yea... ._.
I recommend these ones,
Umineko no Naku Koro Ni: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuRRe1moVhY, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p85zQLOMlUY, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAKkw71ff3U, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtKBs3BbHGs
Mirai Nikki: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql0NtjXIv_s, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbBTUvHf3YI, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lx0S9LrOPc
Death Note: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkXw1iBgzoY, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiqMLTQS26I
Katekyo Hitman Reborn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVCVbZIJR-o, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj8E1eygRSI, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmloAL8VwF8
Deadman Wonderland: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkhFE1oHTOs, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALoW0ECm5UQ ( I really recommend this one imo! For Deadman Wonderland which is such a violent Anime, it has such a soothing ending to wash away the horror of the Deadman Wonderland amusement park ;_; )
07-Ghost: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LnAxQ9bl3M
Elfen Lied: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW9jeYWhjMc
Attack on Titan~~: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMXgHfHxKVM
Pupa:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25QVthidvmQ (I liked it, imo)

Oops almost forgot Hellsing's OP!
www.youtube.com/watch/?v=hMNJwUUHMxc


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 17, 2014)

Mino: Blind's one of my favourites too.  Really enjoyed Moss Icon, Drive Like Jehu and Fugazi by the way.


----------



## Mino (Jan 17, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> Mino: Blind's one of my favourites too.  Really enjoyed Moss Icon, Drive Like Jehu and Fugazi by the way.



Glad you enjoyed them. Wesley Willis actually has a song about Fugazi, though I can't seem to find it on YouTube. I'm not even certain what it's called.

Edit - Though from what I can remember it begins with him saying he went to a Fugazi show and then saying "FOOOO-GAAAH-ZEEEE" a lot.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 18, 2014)

Found this due to it being the theme for a TV series I've started watching.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 20, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


>



Yessssss


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Feloreena (Jan 23, 2014)

The Black Halo by Kamelot. Here are the first four tracks, enjoy:






Still my favourite album since I was 14! Not sure if it will ever be beaten either.


----------



## suede (Jan 23, 2014)

My favorite groupthing released a new single ahhh


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 23, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> The Black Halo by Kamelot. Here are the first four tracks, enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Black Halo is one of their best, I think Ghost Opera is my favourite though. What are your thoughts on Tommy Karevik? I think he's a good singer, but I miss Roy Khan. 

More excellent Metal.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

just


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 23, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> The Black Halo is one of their best, I think Ghost Opera is my favourite though. What are your thoughts on Tommy Karevik? I think he's a good singer, but I miss Roy Khan.
> 
> More excellent Metal.



I agree there, Tommy Karevik is a good singer no doubt, but Kamelot is not really the same without Roy.  I hope Roy might come back into the music industry one day, but it's seeming more and more unlikely.


----------



## UchiCherry (Jan 23, 2014)

My favourites are Going Under, Bring Me to Life and My Immortal, one of my favourites is also Lithium, but is not on that album.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 23, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> I agree there, Tommy Karevik is a good singer no doubt, but Kamelot is not really the same without Roy.  I hope Roy might come back into the music industry one day, but it's seeming more and more unlikely.



Just a shame that one of the greatest voices in the genre is no longer in the music business. 

MaYaN. Their second album is out this month, I am very excited.





After Forever. The band Mark Jansen, of the aforementioned MaYaN, was in before they split. His sister was the vocalist, and she now sings for Nightwish and ReVamp.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

Some old school jap experimental stuff


----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2014)

One of the most melodic jazz fusion songs ever!!:


----------



## Syd (Jan 25, 2014)

A song about Pompeii:


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 27, 2014)

Umeko said:


>



This is awesome...*_*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2014)

You're welcome


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 27, 2014)

One of my favourite bands. Plus of my my favourite live bands.






Another excellent live band, saw them last summer. Definitely worth a listen, especially their older albums. Also, that is a very odd video.






Not sure what to say about this apart from it being an excellent song.


----------



## Camomile (Jan 27, 2014)

I listen to a pretty wide variety of things but these are some of my favorites
"Once Upon a Dream" - Lana Del Ray
"Strobelights" - Krewella
"Rum Pum Pum Pum" - f(x)
"Hot Summer" - f(x)
"Rain" - Lim Kim
"Take Me Out" - Franz Ferdinand
"Who will find me" - Dj Shah ft Adrina Thorpe
"Rocket in the Sky" - Benassi Brothers
"Fort Knox" - Goldfish
"Funky at Heart" - Studio Killers
"Supermodel" - Eisbrechers
"Atomic" - She
"Expand" - Paris Blohm
"The Beat goes on" - Revolvr
"Feel Good" - Revolvr


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 28, 2014)

hnngg I'd like to share some of my fave artist but I don't think they'd be considered underground
I mean they're well known, not like popular sense where you hear them all over the radio ect and everyone and their
grandma has heard of them....
​


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 28, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> hnngg I'd like to share some of my fave artist but I don't think they'd be considered underground
> I mean they're well known, not like popular sense where you hear them all over the radio ect. ;m;​



I don't think that's a problem (plus I'm intrigued now). I mean, I've posted some bands that are pretty well known within their genre.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 28, 2014)

welp in that case I guess I can give it a shot

*Imogen Heap*


Spoiler










*Temposhark*


Spoiler










*Of montreal*


Spoiler










*Blair Crimmins and The Hookers *


Spoiler










*Ratatat*


Spoiler










*Yanni*


Spoiler










*Kevin Macleod*


Spoiler










*Terry Devine-King*


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## courtky (Jan 29, 2014)

Idk if it's been posted but





Best.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 1, 2014)

^ Still undecided on Twenty One Pilots. Fueled By Ramen generally sign good bands though.


----------



## Akikitsune (Feb 1, 2014)

I can vouch for Twenty One Pilots! They are hands down the best band I have ever seen preform live! Josh and Tyler both are so energetic and fun to watch, I actually got into their music from seeing them preform rather than from listening to their music. They like to get into the crowd and it's just great they're great ok sorry I really love Jeni too:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> ^ Still undecided on Twenty One Pilots. Fueled By Ramen generally sign good bands though.



+10000000 cookies


----------



## AStraw (Feb 2, 2014)

Genre: JPop
Song List:

 Owari e Mukau Hajimari no Uta (終わりへ向かう始まりの歌)
 Kimi no Shiranai Monogatari (君の知らない物語)
 Hero (ヒーロー)
 Perfect Day
 Fukushuu (復讐)
 Rock'n'Roll Nandesu no (ロックンロールなんですの)
 LOVE & ROLL
 Feel so good
 Hoshi ga Matataku Konna Yoru ni (星が瞬くこんな夜に)
 Utakata Hanabi (うたかた花火)
 Yoru ga Akeru yo (夜が明けるよ)
 Sayonara Memories (さよならメモリーズ)
 Watashi e (私へ)

I'm just a super huge fan of vocaloid; Ryo, one of my favorite producers/composers works for Supercell. This album is mostly Nagi, one of their singers, I believe. She has such a beautiful voice.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 3, 2014)

been obsessed with N*E*R*D for the past couple weeks


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## orangepeanut (Feb 5, 2014)

Umeko said:


>



Really enjoyed this!

---






Simon & Garfunkel - For Emily, Wherever I May Find Her


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

Rumi's teh shiet, I love her groovy stuff.

^great post as well.


----------



## Amykins (Feb 6, 2014)

I highly recommend listening to The Desert Sessions, Josh Homme's pet project. It's just a bunch of musicians in the middle of nowhere, recording impromptu songs in one take. And it is GLORIOUS.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Fig Tree (Feb 7, 2014)

Toe. Toe is a mathrock band from Japan turning out some beautiful, complex, and atmospheric instrumentals. This video is 2 hours of live music. They hold up wonderfully live and in studio (they actually sound better live).


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 9, 2014)

Because I've had these songs in my head for the past couple of days, here you go. Doesn't really need much explaining, most of you have probably heard of these songs (and if not, have you been living under a rock?).


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

Suave, you have great music taste indeed


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 9, 2014)

We love you P5, oh yes we do.


----------



## dollydaydream (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 9, 2014)

Time for something a little different.


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 10, 2014)

Any Stereolab fans on here? This is a live set, RIP Mary Hansen.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Pizzicatoooooo <3


----------



## Jayy Jayy (Feb 10, 2014)

My music taste is really weird but if anyone is into some form of rap music i have a song which has a ton of rap artists which i enjoy 






Song featuring- Shael Riley, Schaffer the Darklord, Adam WarRock, Int80, SayHi, Da Silky Slimz, Old Snake da CQC MC, Beefy, Whoremoans, MadHatter, Klopfenpop, Remi-son, King Pheenix, Viet Vu, Maros, Thunderball, Buc Preston, Navi, The﻿ Ranger, Mikal KHill, Sulfur, Billy the Fridge, Random, Jesse Dangerously, Wordburglar, and MC Frontalot


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 10, 2014)

Eu tenho um fusca e um viol?o! Beep beep!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 10, 2014)

His music pretty much got me through school, and probably saved me. I was lucky enough to meet him nearly four years ago and tell him this, and I will never forget how happy he was that his music means so much to someone.
This is one of my personal favourites of his, but it's a tough choice.


----------



## unravel (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 11, 2014)

This is the kind of thing I'm listening to today.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

The Who <3

also:


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 12, 2014)

uptown, korean old school hip hop <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

Haha oh my those horrid 90s fashions..


----------



## EyesOfGlass2999 (Feb 13, 2014)

I recommend- 

Imogen Heap- You know Where to find me( Very calming music)

Placebo- Song to Say goodbye( Alternative Rock)

Mew- Special( Rock)

MSI- Stupid MF- (Metal)

Chevelle- Leading us Along- (Metal)

Akkiroid-Chan- Akkiroid desu- (Vocaloid)


----------



## SockHead (Feb 15, 2014)

I actually really love this song (For the time being)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

SockHead said:


> I actually really love this song (For the time being)



I normally hate Katy Perry. But this song is DA BOMB.

Anyways, here's some Lady Gaga. If you want, look up the rest of the album, ARTPOP.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 18, 2014)

First time I ever heard Bebel Gilberto's voice was on this. The sax sample sounds like Stan Getz, with whom her dad Jo?o made some of the best Bossa ever heard. But that's another story.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

THE best Seramyu imo.


----------



## Mollypop (Feb 19, 2014)

This instrumental gives me goosebumps at the moment.  Trying not to listen to it too much.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 19, 2014)

Valentina Monetta - The Social Network Song


----------



## Princess Weeb (Feb 19, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Anyways, here's some Lady Gaga. If you want, look up the rest of the album, ARTPOP.




hahahaha marry me pls <3

idk I suppose to post something less well known here you go





Probably my favorite song from my favorite post rock/instrumentalist band, maybeshewill.

If any of you have actually heard of them before I will cry b/c I swear I am the only one ffs ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

ew gaga

well now i heard about them lol^^^^


----------



## Sunblink (Feb 21, 2014)

Can we talk about Diablo Swing Orchestra for a second?

Oh, and have this song by Clutch too:





other favorites - click the names to see some choice examples by them: Nero's Day at Disneyland, Ricky Eat Acid, World's End Girlfriend, CocoRosie, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Songs of Water, Clutch, Tool, Tori Amos, Florence + the Machine, Charlotte Martin


----------



## Heidi (Feb 21, 2014)

I recommend ARTPOP-Lady GaGa is just so fab and sickening, and BEYONCE, she slayed your faves with her latest suprise album release!

Also RuPaul's single Glamazon slayys hunty


----------



## orangepeanut (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Kit (Feb 21, 2014)

Im so scared to post here. Better start off with something good
OOOO HOW ABOUT NIKI MINAJ?
KIDDING KIDDING IM KIDDING XD
But in all seriousness, I like Green Day, Three Days Grace, A perfect circle, Black Veil Brides, Creature Feature, and Lilly Allen.
I am probably missing a few, and there are a few songs I love, but I don't love the band XD


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm feeling ambient today. From The Moon and the Melodies album. Peerless, there is only Liz Fraser. Enya would not exist as a pro without her.


----------



## Mino (Feb 22, 2014)

Rei Tiger-cow said:


> I'm feeling ambient today. From The Moon and the Melodies album. Peerless, there is only Liz Fraser. Enya would not exist as a pro without her.



Oh wow, every once in a while this thread surprises me. I didn't know they collaborated with Harold Budd.


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 22, 2014)

It's wonderful isn't it. Robin Guthrie has written music with Budd since the twins split up.
I was lucky enough/old enough to see the Cocteau Twins a couple of times back in the 80's, they were fantastic. Liz Fraser live, she is just so beautiful to listen to!






I expect you know this album if you know HB, but here is my favourite for anyone else .


----------



## Heidi (Feb 22, 2014)

Aya-Kital said:


> Im so scared to post here. Better start off with something good
> OOOO HOW ABOUT NIKI MINAJ?
> KIDDING KIDDING IM KIDDING XD
> But in all seriousness, I like Green Day, Three Days Grace, A perfect circle, Black Veil Brides, Creature Feature, and Lilly Allen.
> I am probably missing a few, and there are a few songs I love, but I don't love the band XD




gurll i actually like nicki minaj, her comeback will slay hunty


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Rachajam (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's some stuff I've been listening to lately:


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 22, 2014)

There's some great music there Rachajam. 

That is a classic early dub, King Tubby, god I used to play that to death, as well as Eek-a-mouse, who Scientist used for some of his dubs, Mikey Dread, Prince Far-I, my neighbours must have loved me.

Another artist I was able to see, Augustus Pablo toured England with Misty in Roots I think it was.

Joy division I wish I'd seen them but I was too young, about 15 when Ian Curtis killed himself. I liked New Order but not as much.


----------



## mob (Feb 22, 2014)

the only song that matters


----------



## Mino (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## DarkTranquillity (Feb 22, 2014)

If metal or hard rock interests you at all Id recommend the band whose name I use as my display name on here, Dark Tranquillity. DT play a sub-genre that's pretty big called Melodic Death metal; It changed my taste in music forever.

A good album to start with would be "Character".


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

So relaxing, yet so danceable.


----------



## Kit (Feb 23, 2014)

Heidi said:


> gurll i actually like nicki minaj, her comeback will slay hunty



Aww sry
I guess we just have differnt music tastes
For me, I can't stand her


----------



## Heidi (Feb 23, 2014)

Aya-Kital said:


> Aww sry
> I guess we just have differnt music tastes
> For me, I can't stand her



lmao its okay, hope she gets out of her barbie phaze and gets back to her mixtape-style era ;o;


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 24, 2014)

Having a 60's style party, at your split level Bachelor pad?







You could do worse than kick off with this...


----------



## Party Poison (Feb 24, 2014)

I know some people already have heard this band & lead singer (but I'm starting with this since it's my favorite band since they started), but here are some songs people might not have heard of that aren't really on the major albums or that the lead singer featured in:
*Safe and Sound ft. Gee*





*Professional Griefers ft. Gee*





*Common People by My Chemical Romance*





*Heaven Help Us by My Chemical Romance*





*Untitle; Fan dubbed "Stay" by My Chemical Romance*





One that is on the albums that I will always love:
*Planetary (GO!)*





and the eulogy to disbanding Fake Your Death:


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 25, 2014)

When I go out for the last time, it's going to be to this.






During the Prom season here in England after the night Princess Diana died, they changed the programme and played the whole of Faur?'s Requiem. She would have liked that.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 26, 2014)

The classic Headhunters line up.


----------



## orangepeanut (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Syd (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## jokimori (Feb 27, 2014)

Rei Tiger-cow said:


> The classic Headhunters line up.



so nice---!!!! good quality video!


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 28, 2014)

jokimori said:


> so nice---!!!! good quality video!



Great isn't it! I must have listened to those two albums a million times. Herbie is a brilliant keyboard player and has diversified so many times, I think that's probably something he learned from his period with Miles. One of the people who had a massive influence on so many keyboard players, Jimmy Smith, Oscar Peterson even Bill Evans is almost forgotten these days. 

Milt Buckner, It's difficult to find anything live from his early career but watch his feet on this short clip, look out for a young George Benson in the second part too.


----------



## jokimori (Feb 28, 2014)

Rei Tiger-cow said:


> Great isn't it! I must have listened to those two albums a million times. Herbie is a brilliant keyboard player and has diversified so many times, I think that's probably something he learned from his period with Miles. One of the people who had a massive influence on so many keyboard players, Jimmy Smith, Oscar Peterson even Bill Evans is almost forgotten these days.
> 
> Milt Buckner, It's difficult to find anything live from his early career but watch his feet on this short clip, look out for a young George Benson in the second part too.



"...it must have a beat and it's gotta have soul... hehehehe" haha amazing! 
you know a lot wow, do you play yourself?

- - - Post Merge - - -

might as well post a song too!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2014)

From the film Dont Look Back. Go watch it if you haven't.


----------



## Libra (Mar 1, 2014)

"Final Countdown" by Europe. First song I remember. (Yeah, that says something about my age, doesn't it?)


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 1, 2014)

God Joan has one of those voices, you just know as soon as you hear it's her. Beautiful.

Thanks Jokimori, how did you know? I was classically trained from age six on piano (I still have crooked pinkies, a sure sign of someone who played piano from a young age) and a couple of years later on Viola. I was in a string quartet for a while among other things and managed to earn a living for a while, but there's not much money in it these days sadly.

Unless you are really good of course!


----------



## unravel (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 2, 2014)

"He went to the other place, Monty"
"Oh, you went to ETON!"






- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot to include this. James Rhodes performing Etude Pour La Main Gauche Op. 36 by Felix Blumenfeld.
If you don't know this piece, (the title will give it away if you speak french) listen with your eyes closed first. 
You won't believe what he is doing till you see it!


----------



## jokimori (Mar 2, 2014)

Rei Tiger-cow said:


> Thanks Jokimori, how did you know? I was classically trained from age six on piano (I still have crooked pinkies, a sure sign of someone who played piano from a young age) and a couple of years later on Viola. I was in a string quartet for a while among other things and managed to earn a living for a while, but there's not much money in it these days sadly.
> 
> Unless you are really good of course!



wowie, that's impressive! yikes, i know what you mean... being trained in any kind of art is not exactly handy for making money ;^) i'm in art school and i don't like thinking about my future! although i want to specialise in graphic design which is a bit more secure than fine arts for example. on the other hand... any kind of liberal studies diploma is not a free ticket for a well-payed job (or even just a job at all!) nowadays, so just doing what you like is the best option in any case i guess...

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry for going off topic there hehe...


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't ever give up on your talent, I wish to this day I hadn't, my fingers are arthritic now, so Mary had a little lamb would be a challenge!


----------



## jokimori (Mar 2, 2014)

Rei Tiger-cow said:


> Don't ever give up on your talent, I wish to this day I hadn't, my fingers are arthritic now, so Mary had a little lamb would be a challenge!



ouch :'^( ...i won't! if you keep up posting music hehe <3 makes this forum so much nicer (honestly)


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 2, 2014)

Aaw I'm touched, thanks I sent you a FR.

This is unusual for me, normally I would prefer the original Portugu?s version when listening to anything by Tom Jobim, but at the end of this arrangement you actually get to hear the "song of the Sabi?" the little bird from Brasil with such a beautiful voice it makes you melt, singing distantly in the forest. The flute of course represents the Sabi? during the song.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 3, 2014)

Do you like Dengue Fever, Umeko?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

mostly into older psychedelia so nope had to look them up xD :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yeah wish Joan had recorded Percy's song, her version is so beautiful..


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 3, 2014)

I just thought they'd be right up your street. And how they came to be. I met a friend I hadn't seen in years recently who has been living in Kampot and he is a big fan of theirs.

It's an interesting and also sad story, how Dengue Fever have being trying to recreate the sound of the pop records/tapes etc sung in the Khmer language that were nearly all destroyed by Pol Pot's regime and a link to the past was completely destroyed, along with all other forms of literature and art of course that these lunatics got their hands on.


----------



## suede (Mar 3, 2014)

get a proper headset or speakers or something and listen to this


----------



## Mino (Mar 3, 2014)

Rei Tiger-cow said:


> I just thought they'd be right up your street. And how they came to be. I met a friend I hadn't seen in years recently who has been living in Kampot and he is a big fan of theirs.
> 
> It's an interesting and also sad story, how Dengue Fever have being trying to recreate the sound of the pop records/tapes etc sung in the Khmer language that were nearly all destroyed by Pol Pot's regime and a link to the past was completely destroyed, along with all other forms of literature and art of course that these lunatics got their hands on.



This is cool. Really cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2014)

gonna check them out then!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 5, 2014)

Lady Gaga's old stuff, before she was famous.


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 5, 2014)

Super cool, super cool, are you super cool? Are you not super cool?

I bought this in 1984 because I liked the artwork on the cover, I'd never heard of them, but this blew me away back then.

From the Album, You gotta say yes to another Excess.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Rei Tiger-cow said:


> I just thought they'd be right up your street. And how they came to be. I met a friend I hadn't seen in years recently who has been living in Kampot and he is a big fan of theirs.
> 
> It's an interesting and also sad story, how Dengue Fever have being trying to recreate the sound of the pop records/tapes etc sung in the Khmer language that were nearly all destroyed by Pol Pot's regime and a link to the past was completely destroyed, along with all other forms of literature and art of course that these lunatics got their hands on.



Alright, a bit too asian-girly for me though.


----------



## jokimori (Mar 6, 2014)

Rei Tiger-cow said:


> I bought this in 1984 because I liked the artwork on the cover, I'd never heard of them, but this blew me away back then.
> 
> From the Album, You gotta say yes to another Excess.



love it! so 80s (in a good way! a dark synth-pop way)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 6, 2014)

Normally not my taste, but I do love this. Dutch singer, retro fifties, jazzy. 

Caro Emerald - Liquid Lunch.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2014)

I was gonna go back to where I had last heard music and commented music on this thread but that was several pages ago and frankly I'm too d**n lazy to go through it all! XD But what I have heard, and decided to check out, is quite good.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2014)

Decided to go back and check some more stuff out...awesome classical stuff, Rei Tiger-cow, keep' em coming!  I'll continue to go back and see what I've missed in this thread and comment accordingly....so much potentially good music to take in, so little time lol. I haven't listened to anything on this page yet either but I'll get to it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2014)

^sounds great ahha. feel free to check out my spam as well


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool stuff....I got lazy though...

Anyways, here's a song I haven't heard in ages!:





P.S. Yeah there's just WAYYY too much music to go back now and check out, it would be quite tedious and I don't have the patience, but it doesn't matter much anyways as I think most people's music taste on here are quite awesome. That being said I think I'll just stick to the current page from now on... XD Anyways, keep' em coming guys, I do like!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2014)

idk but i really like this XD


----------



## jokimori (Mar 7, 2014)

slow and steady :^)


----------



## unravel (Mar 7, 2014)

This music stuck on my mind because of my classmates...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## jokimori (Mar 7, 2014)

Umeko said:


>



LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

woo






wth did i just watch


----------



## jokimori (Mar 7, 2014)

wow haha! very educative though!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

hahah yeah Johny's and Four Leaves ftw XD


----------



## jokimori (Mar 7, 2014)

where are the johnny's fans at btw!!! i'd expect them to post on this thread


----------



## unravel (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

Only like the 60s-80s Johnny's those new 90-00s kids can go f a duck imo.


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 7, 2014)

I like to listen to this with the lights out and imagine I'm passing by on my way out of the solar system (When Holst wrote this Pluto hadn't been discovered).

When performed live the female chorus are usually off stage to create that eerie distant sound,. Also this piece which must be one of the earliest which fades out at the finish, predates the same effect in much of modern popular music by some decades.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 8, 2014)

Canvey Island's finest.


----------



## orangepeanut (Mar 9, 2014)

All hail Henryk Szeryng



Rei Tiger-cow said:


> I like to listen to this with the lights out and imagine I'm passing by on my way out of the solar system (When Holst wrote this Pluto hadn't been discovered).
> 
> When performed live the female chorus are usually off stage to create that eerie distant sound,. Also this piece which must be one of the earliest which fades out at the finish, predates the same effect in much of modern popular music by some decades.



Yoooo I ****ing love Holst's The Planets! This piece in particular makes for some amazing painting music.


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 9, 2014)

J.S. really kicked things off didn't he, timeless.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Triplicatezero (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm in the process of putting together one (or maybe a couple) mixes based on different stuff I listen to.


----------



## Triplicatezero (Mar 10, 2014)

edit: here it is:




http://www.filedropper.com/tbtmix


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Mar 11, 2014)

Was recently introduced to Frankie Rose.  This has become one of my favorites by her.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2014)

This song reminds me a lot of Doctor Who.
Another amazing song on that album:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

<3


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2014)

Thrash metal song w/ an environmental message.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Mar 12, 2014)

Starting to fall in love with Thee Oh Sees as well.  One of my favorites off of Dog Poison.


----------



## MayorMixie (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm a Hip-Hop head. And I love oldies. Roy Orbison is a must in everyone's music collection


----------



## orangepeanut (Mar 12, 2014)

Psydye: Loved the Uriah Heep!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 17, 2014)

^^ I really like that one! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4VAdWJXyFk

Oooh, I got a new one for ya, I like the way that sounds,
I'm 'bout to do it fo' ya, I like to break it down,
This joint has got me open. Ooh, That's my favorite song,
I put my thang in motion, I do it all night long~

I would also recommend Polysics, Kavinsky, Chatmonchy, RIP SLYME, Cage the Elephant, Modest Mouse, and Datarock!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

old japanese pop baby <3


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2014)

i love their latest stuff.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2014)

Give these tunes a listen.





Posters - Youth Lagoon
This is probably my favorite song by Youth Lagoon.





Worsening - Baths
I really enjoyed this entire album. 






Thirteen - Big Star
Band from the 1970's. Definitely worth a listen.





Girl Problems - Toro Y Moi
Some of his less... techoish stuff?? I like it more.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 18, 2014)

UMM the new Freddie Gibbs album Cocaine Pinata is gooooood.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

great song, awesome movie!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 21, 2014)

It's Friday!


----------



## orangepeanut (Mar 21, 2014)

Finnian: Wow, love those choices (especially the Baths song)! Thanks for sharing











Good driving music


----------



## yosugay (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Kurt Vile <3






Have some industrial heavy stuff right up you parts.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Also their best song tbh:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Faeynia (Mar 22, 2014)

Sabaton; Power Metal






Amon Amarth; Melodic Death Metal





Heidevolk; (Dutch) Folk Metal


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

SABATON <3

freaking awesome if you seen them live


----------



## Faeynia (Mar 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> SABATON <3
> 
> freaking awesome if you seen them live




Oh helll yeah! Their AWESOME live!
Gonna see them again may 31st at Fortarock!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

saw them last year when they toured with Iron Maiden <3


----------



## Faeynia (Mar 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> saw them last year when they toured with Iron Maiden <3



Iron Maiden is at Forta rock too! haha xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

dose guys.


----------



## unravel (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds awesome xD haha


----------



## unravel (Mar 26, 2014)

Throwback





- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2014)

Missing out if you've never head Julian Casablancas' voice


----------



## unravel (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2014)

anyone else into seramyu o3o?


----------



## unravel (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2014)

the police are pre good i have just rediscovered my love for them holllllllla


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## lady--saga (Mar 29, 2014)

Alice Nine - Gemini
This album is by my favorite band, and in my opinion it's their best one. It's classified as alternative/progressive rock and it's just really well put-together and features a really cool 3-part song. 
Tracks:
1. "I."
2. "Rumwolf" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAR-RJ82j_Q
3. "Stargazer:" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAR-RJ82j_Q
4. "4U" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELRjB4BWbbI
5. "Shinkirō (蜃気楼)" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9qD7kIbcPc
6. "King & Queen" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHsZNPdmhLc
7. "Entr'acte" 
8. "Senkō (閃光)" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDSi9q2phtY
9. "Fūrin (風凛)" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBTA409MyFs
10. "Gemini-0-eternal" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk9EeOBjWBk
11. "Gemini-I-the void" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mluGky2tMg8
12. "Gemini-II-the luv" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhwMudGe5d0
13. "Birth in the Death" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt8-_X5peFw


----------



## xinggan (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## thebootycall (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -



xinggan said:


>



Why have I never heard this masterpiece.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Nerd House (Mar 31, 2014)

I am a huge fan of video game OSTs. 

This is from one of my favorite games, Ys Origin.


----------



## xinggan (Mar 31, 2014)

thebootycall said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Why have I never heard this masterpiece.



Judging by the accent... Aussie rap? Interesting.

It's good, eh?


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 1, 2014)

Amaaazing harpist Arnaud Roy. 
https://soundcloud.com/arnoterra


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## thebootycall (Apr 1, 2014)

xinggan said:


> Judging by the accent... Aussie rap? Interesting.
> 
> It's good, eh?



Yep. Aussie rap/hiphop. c: /typical


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 2, 2014)

this song is always in my head


----------



## ransu (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 2, 2014)

Jun said:


>



damn this **** go hard.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ransu said:


>



this makes me wanna twerk into the sun


----------



## Bishop Nehru (Apr 2, 2014)

ya aint ready for this


----------



## yosugay (Apr 2, 2014)

Bishop Nehru said:


> ya aint ready for this



he like 4 im shakin my head so hard


----------



## ransu (Apr 2, 2014)

Jun said:


>


I love babymetal theyre so cutee ;v;
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## yosugay (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

BABYMETAL ftw. I consider Megitsune being one of their best x3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Sumia (Apr 2, 2014)

{Music starts at 1:17, if you're not interested about the talk}


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

OMG OMG THAT IS AN AWESOME RECORD I LOVE YOU ^


----------



## UchiCherry (Apr 2, 2014)

The Open Door by Evanescence. My favourite tracks are Sweet Sacrifice, Lose Control, All That I Am Living For and Your Star

*Track Listing:*
1.Sweet Sacrifice 00:03
2.Call Me When You're Sober 03:04
3.Weight of the World 06:38
4.Lithium 10:16
5.Cloud Nine 13:58
6.Snow White Queen 18:20
7.Lacrymosa 22:43
8.Like You 26:16
9.Lose Control 30:36
10.The Only One 35:14
11.Your Star 40:01
12.All That I'm Living For 44:38
13.Good Enough 48:24


----------



## yosugay (Apr 2, 2014)

UchiCherry said:


> The Open Door by Evanescence. My favourite tracks are Sweet Sacrifice, Lose Control, All That I Am Living For and Your Star
> 
> *Track Listing:*
> 1.Sweet Sacrifice 00:03
> ...


i used to listen to this album when i was in 7th grade and emo


----------



## Bishop Nehru (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## ransu (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 3, 2014)

This band has easily become one of my favorite bands to listen to. I normally only listen to a select few songs form a lot of bands, but these guys I can listen to for ages. ^^


----------



## yosugay (Apr 3, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> This band has easily become one of my favorite bands to listen to. I normally only listen to a select few songs form a lot of bands, but these guys I can listen to for ages. ^^


omg i love these guys. idk about their newest album cuz i only listened to about 2 songs on it


----------



## Sumia (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Leanne (Apr 4, 2014)

The leader and keyboardist of one of my favorite bands (Tuomas Holopainen from Nightwish) is releasing his first solo album really soon. April 11, I think?

Unlink Nightwish, it doesn't look like this album is going to be a Symphonic Metal album. It's much more tranquil and incredibly cinematic.

This is the only single that has been released and it is really, really, beautiful.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 5, 2014)

Good band, **** fanbase.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

^^^true.

yeah nightwish. forever a 'tarja' thugh. and have to check that tuomas stuff out, heard it like ages ago he wanna gonna do solo stuff so yea


----------



## Bishop Nehru (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Sumia (Apr 5, 2014)

Okay maybe it doesn't really count it's a trailer so here we go






Okay I give up


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 5, 2014)

;v; your taste is so unique


----------



## N64dude (Apr 5, 2014)

My music taste is video game music. 



 this is my favorite because its a remix of a song from Super Mario 64. Reminds me when i used to play the game i enjoyed it.


----------



## Crazy (Apr 6, 2014)

I recommend Motley Crue to anyone who likes AC/DC rocky sort of style, like myself ^.^




Skip to 30 seconds for the music to start^^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

this is gonna blow up your brain


----------



## Sumia (Apr 6, 2014)

Okay then, I love you too ^ ^ ^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

Reiko is kawaii *w* the whole record of hers, koukotsu(how the fakw you spell it) no sekai is awesome.


----------



## Sumia (Apr 6, 2014)

Indeed <3 (if you spell like the pronounciation then yeah, "koukotsu" for 恍惚 is right~)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

yes <3 her sasurai no guitar cover, dayum...<3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jihyun (Apr 6, 2014)

This album has been my jam lately.




It's K-hiphop, or Korean Hip Hop.


----------



## Sumia (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 7, 2014)

Go Listen to these songs by Little Boots!
Remedy
Catch 22
Not Now
Broken Record

<333

and White Coats by Foxes
my jams atm


----------



## Sumia (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Zeiro (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Sumia (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 8, 2014)

yosugay said:


>


CUTE BUT HOW OLD IS THAT GUY AND I DONT THINK THATS ALLOWED HERE IN US LOL


----------



## yosugay (Apr 8, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> CUTE BUT HOW OLD IS THAT GUY AND I DONT THINK THATS ALLOWED HERE IN US LOL



lol i find him hot. hes probably like late 30s but dayum i wouldnt mind bein that student tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2014)

need more rumi.

- - - Post Merge - - -






dayum i love those old record covers..


----------



## Princess Weeb (Apr 8, 2014)

(SHameless friend promotion but he isn't making any money off it so yaknow)

reminder that my friend Isa is a god man ffs this is actually mental 
(For those that like EDM, he's a big fan of House music ahah)
https://soundcloud.com/odysseyofficial-1
(nightmare is the best okokok)


----------



## Sumia (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sumia (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 9, 2014)

doubt anyone will watch but i highly recommend this band. they infuse alot of different music styles in their music


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Bishop Nehru (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Sumia (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2014)

tom waits. <3


----------



## unravel (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Sumia (Apr 10, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jun said:


> tom waits. <3



Awyeah <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## thebootycall (Apr 11, 2014)

Not even sorry. Saw this playing at macca's last night, praise.


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 12, 2014)

who likes nightcore <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2014)

stones <3


----------



## yosugay (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Bishop Nehru (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 13, 2014)

Bishop Nehru said:


>



rap n skate is better tbh


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## suede (Apr 14, 2014)

new lana song and it's a++


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## e-puff (Apr 14, 2014)

Isles & Glaciers - Hearts of Lonely People EP

Tracklist:
1	Kings and Chandeliers
2	Hills Like White Elephants
3	Clush
4	Empty Sighs and Wine
5	Oceans for Backyards
6	Viola Lion
7	Cemetery Weather


----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)

Man I don't even know. This is the second time i watched it though =P It's funny haha


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

^^^ wtf


----------



## yosugay (Apr 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Man I don't even know. This is the second time i watched it though =P It's funny haha



oh my god i dont even know what to say lmfao


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 14, 2014)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ILL TELL YOU WHAT I WANT WHAT I REALLY REALLY WANT


----------



## yosugay (Apr 14, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ILL TELL YOU WHAT I WANT WHAT I REALLY REALLY WANT



my jam tbh


----------



## Bishop Nehru (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## mccorgi (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Fairy (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Fairy (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

AMAZIN'


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 16, 2014)

This guy has really good music on his channel. I've been following him for probably 2 years now.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## thebootycall (Apr 17, 2014)

02:22 <33


----------



## brewsterlatte (Apr 18, 2014)

If anyone wants death metal (especially old school dm) or black metal suggestions just ask me B-)


----------



## Javocado (Apr 18, 2014)

One of the saddest songs ever.


----------



## Sumia (Apr 18, 2014)

Can't find the actual scene from the movie, too bad-


----------



## unravel (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayhem- Eggs


----------



## Sumia (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Titi (Apr 19, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Mayhem- Eggs



Ooooh a fellow Lapfox/Renard fan!


----------



## Sumia (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 19, 2014)

I am digging the new cd


----------



## Sumia (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Titi (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Sumia (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## thebootycall (Apr 21, 2014)

Titi said:


>



^^^^^THIS IS MY MOST FAVOURITE THING EVER 
I've been a gorillaz and xx fan for ages! I saw this some time ago and **** myself, however I prefer this version that isnt remixed


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 21, 2014)

I found this song in my recommended on youtube and I clicked it just 'cuz I thought the pic was cool. Checked out some of their other songs and this is the only one I liked. It's really good.


----------



## Sumia (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

anyone mention kill bill will get a slap from me. go learn your film history.


----------



## Titi (Apr 22, 2014)

thebootycall said:


> ^^^^^THIS IS MY MOST FAVOURITE THING EVER
> I've been a gorillaz and xx fan for ages! I saw this some time ago and **** myself, however I prefer this version that isnt remixed



I'm a huge Gorillaz fangirl myself,
have been since I recieved their first album on my birthday as a kid.
It was my 8th birthday I think, or 9th.  
I spent countless hours on their interactive website where you could visit KONG Studios,
watched all the animated shorts over a thousand times, participated in fanart contests on their website (it was awful ahaha), etc...
I also really like Damon in some of his other work.
I'm a fan of Blur and the multi artist album The Good The Bad and the Queen that he did a few years back, mostly. 
Also I find him very very good looking. 

The version you posted is also great of course!
I just felt the remix was well made and deserved some attention, haha.


----------



## squirtle (Apr 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzS5-AjJ71E 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxHXdMmLxiA

These two bands have meant so much to me, it's unbelievable. Just give it a shot y'all.


----------



## Titi (Apr 22, 2014)

It's worth the listen:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## squirtle (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow I didn't even do the link thing right. Dangit Bobby.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

One of No Doubt's best. I really miss when Gwen Stefani wasn't a "Hollaback Girl."


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> One of No Doubt's best. I really miss when Gwen Stefani wasn't a "Hollaback Girl."



shes fab either way


----------



## Sumia (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 22, 2014)

I found this gem in my recommended on youtube!


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Sumia (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Bishop Nehru (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)

Sumia, your videos here are awesome.






Thread needs more Noriko Awaya.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 23, 2014)

Been watchign House MD on Netflix alot lately. And while it does show him singing in a few episodes, I always thought that was just in the show.

HOW WRONG I WAS.

A friend posted this on his feed on Facebook this morning, and I was BLOWN AWAY.

*Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you....Hugh Lowrie!*


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 23, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Been watchign House MD on Netflix alot lately. And while it does show him singing in a few episodes, I always thought that was just in the show.
> 
> HOW WRONG I WAS.
> 
> ...



My god. This is great.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 24, 2014)

bollywood x j-indie


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

Nothing can beat Thomas Bergersen. 





​


----------



## yosugay (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## KaptenK (Apr 26, 2014)

This is like all I've listened to this week.

https://soundcloud.com/hlnhrn


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## katelynross (Apr 27, 2014)

^^^^^^ i think i love you


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 27, 2014)

Been in love with Dry the River for the past few months. Thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 28, 2014)

Just discovered 和楽器バンド (Wagakki Band) recently. LOVE. It's traditional Japanese music mixed with pop-rock music. So far their music is all covers of Vocaloid songs, but I imagine they'll do their own original tunes at some point.


----------



## unravel (Apr 28, 2014)

Fall Out Boy- Save the Rock (FULL ALBUM)





- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> Just discovered 和楽器バンド (Wagakki Band) recently. LOVE. It's traditional Japanese music mixed with pop-rock music. So far their music is all covers of Vocaloid songs, but I imagine they'll do their own original tunes at some point.



omg better than vocaloid.


----------



## Titi (Apr 28, 2014)

I thought I'd post my 2 picks for my gym routines in may!
I go to a gym where every month everyone picks a song for the routine. 
I do kick boxing and yoga there, so I have 2 songs to pick.

For kick boxing I picked this, I had to pick the 1st warm up song, I felt this is pretty good:





For yoga I picked out this one:


----------



## ransu (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Apr 28, 2014)

ransu said:


>



this is sex


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 28, 2014)

DJStarstryker said:


> Just discovered 和楽器バンド (Wagakki Band) recently. LOVE. It's traditional Japanese music mixed with pop-rock music. So far their music is all covers of Vocaloid songs, but I imagine they'll do their own original tunes at some point.



I really liked that, haven't really looked into many Japanese bands lately as I kind of went off what a lot of Japanese music seemed to be (consistently soprano/falsetto) - although I occasionally listen to Aya Kamiki, Jyukai and sometimes Kuroki Meisa. Might suggest having a look at Kanon X Kanon's Calendula Requiem, I seem to remember they're similar to Waggaki.

 Song I thought I'd share is Moa Lignell's "Whatever They Do". I really like quite a few of her songs, although Whatever They Do is probably my favourite because I love the chord sequence, plus the video's awesome... Considering that she was only 18 when the song was recorded, I'm particularly interested to see how her career will develop in the future.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Apr 29, 2014)

Chase & Status - International (Skrillex Remix)
https://soundcloud.com/skrillex/chase-status-international


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2014)

fffff i love japanese rock from the 60s and 70s.. sooo grooooovy.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 29, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Titi said:


> I thought I'd post my 2 picks for my gym routines in may!
> I go to a gym where every month everyone picks a song for the routine.
> I do kick boxing and yoga there, so I have 2 songs to pick.
> 
> ...




OH MY **** I LOOOOVE THE SKYRIM SOUNDTRACK I USE THIS EXCACT SONG FOR YOGA TOO. THE OST IS EASILY THE BEST PART ABOUT SKYRIM


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2014)

usually not into modern vk but this piece is really nice


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 29, 2014)

All I can ever listen to his Bossa Nova
This + homework is how I start my day off usually
I could listen to Bossa Nova 24/7 honestly
It's so relaxing and wow idk I know nothing about music but bossa nova music is just so chill and jazzy
so yeah listen to this while i try not to


----------



## yosugay (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## ransu (Apr 30, 2014)

fave ^


----------



## Titi (Apr 30, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> All I can ever listen to his Bossa Nova
> This + homework is how I start my day off usually
> I could listen to Bossa Nova 24/7 honestly
> It's so relaxing and wow idk I know nothing about music but bossa nova music is just so chill and jazzy
> so yeah listen to this while i try not to



Lovely compilation!


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Simple Plan- Summer Paradise (ft. Taka is better)


Spoiler:  ft. Sean Paul













Spoiler: ft. Taka from One Ok Rock


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2014)

prepare to be mind-blown


----------



## yosugay (Apr 30, 2014)

ransu said:


> fave ^



love dat song


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 30, 2014)

BEYONC?!!! My 2 favorite songs by her! I think everybody's forgot about Irreplaceable, though...


----------



## Titi (May 1, 2014)




----------



## unravel (May 2, 2014)

ONE OK ROCK 「Wherever you are」


----------



## Caius (May 2, 2014)

I'm an enormous movie and video game buff, not really for the games or movies, but I'm extremely into soundtracks. My music folder on my desktop is pushing 750 GB right now, and 3/4ths of it is soundtrack music. I've said it in a few other threads but, Hans Zimmer is one of my favorite people.


----------



## Titi (May 3, 2014)

Very simple, but nothing beats good easy listening melodies on a quiet, warm saturday.


----------



## Titi (May 4, 2014)

Hood morning!


----------



## RhinoK (May 4, 2014)

idk everyone seems to prefer the dubstep version but I think the video is adorable (Im a man i swear) I mean it's all done in one take?? and the song's nostalgic because it was on some duvet advert I think i swear my music taste is too sweet


----------



## unravel (May 5, 2014)

【アリサ】Vivi -Acoustic-【歌ってみた】


----------



## yosugay (May 5, 2014)

usually not wat im into but..


----------



## virulus (May 5, 2014)

One of my favorite pokemon streamers TheJustinFlynn has his own band and their music is actually really good! If you're looking for something different give this a try


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2014)

The Connie Francis of Japan, here in a more soul-y beat.


----------



## unravel (May 6, 2014)

Anyone huge fan of Skrillex?


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2014)

^nope.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 6, 2014)

i loved TLC when i was a little younger


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2014)




----------



## unravel (May 6, 2014)

Skrillex - Monsters Killer


----------



## hemming1996 (May 6, 2014)

janet jackson slays 100%


----------



## Saturniidae (May 6, 2014)

one of my top song to sing at karaoke. because I really get into it. japanese pops from the 80's ftw


----------



## hemming1996 (May 6, 2014)

a new version of this would be so awesome


----------



## Saturniidae (May 6, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


> a new version of this would be so awesome


 omg you're taking me back today >_<

in my opinion R&B P!NK will always be the best pink.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 6, 2014)

Saturniidae said:


> omg you're taking me back today >_<
> 
> in my opinion R&B P!NK will always be the best pink.



ah yes i love p!nk, she inspires me so much 




the age aaliyah died at shocked me so much, i wish she was alive so i could hear more of her beautiful songs like this one


EDIT: also this song is amazing, there are so many artists I wish were alive today.


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 6, 2014)

for you dubstep lovers out there


----------



## yosugay (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (May 7, 2014)

<3333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## yosugay (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Bishop Nehru (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Sumia (May 8, 2014)

*coughcoughMy boyfriend's group coughcoughcough*​


----------



## yosugay (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Bishop Nehru (May 9, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (May 9, 2014)

this my **** rn tbh


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Ashtot (May 10, 2014)

Any musician will appreciate this band! They're so good!


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2014)




----------



## unravel (May 11, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (May 12, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (May 12, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 13, 2014)

Yo! Snarky Puppy! A few of those guys went to the college I attend. they play there all the time!

Lana Del Rey x Lil B - Video Games


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2014)

so kawaii. they knew their thing back then haha ;D


----------



## BluebellLight (May 15, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsyfvYyxjp8
This song video is my life lmao.
and to the post above me, lol the video makes me not take the song seriously, but it's a pretty good song.


----------



## Mino (May 16, 2014)

Spoiler: give me fifty burgersuhh


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 16, 2014)

Counts as music. Play this at my funeral.
http://iguah-daily.tumblr.com/post/85814543899/i-give-you-a-hamburger


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)

p-p-peacockuuu baaabbuuuu


----------



## yosugay (May 17, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (May 18, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Spoiler


10/10 for those songs tbh


----------



## yosugay (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

/dontjudgeme


----------



## giamiabia (May 19, 2014)

One of the musical loves of my life.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Titi (May 19, 2014)

I don't usually listen to music with japanese vocals, because I hate not understand lyrics...
But man this is amazing (I've known it for a while, just re-listened today):


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 19, 2014)

LafielNightray said:


> /dontjudgeme








Yon yo yo yo yon yon!


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 19, 2014)

RENDER UNTO GEEDORAH WHAT IS GEEDORAH'S.


----------



## Naiad (May 19, 2014)

DJStarstryker said:
			
		

> Yon yo yo yo yon yon!



Almost forgot for today xD





Jump to One minute if you just wanna hear music, but if you want to laugh, watch from the beginning <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 20, 2014)




----------



## debinoresu (May 20, 2014)

youtube doesnt work on school wifi so ill just say the name and by who

dramophone by caravan palace


----------



## Titi (May 20, 2014)

Not a song I would normally listen to, but the video clip is amazing. That little girl is incredible! Her dance is so powerful. She's like a ghost or a spirit or something, totally taking over the place. I wish I had such talent.






- - - Post Merge - - -



debinoresu said:


> youtube doesnt work on school wifi so ill just say the name and by who
> 
> dramophone by caravan palace



I've seen caravan palace in concert!  They are great!


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 20, 2014)

that gave robyn's call your girlfriend video a run for its money.


----------



## Titi (May 20, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> that gave robyn's call your girlfriend video a run for its money.



Just looked it up, didn't like it at all. XD I like her shoes though.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Titi (May 20, 2014)

Posting  Dramophone for Debi by the way, because this band is so worth the listen!






- - - Post Merge - - -

And my favorite while we're at it.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 20, 2014)

not the biggest fan of that song I was talking about either haha the dancing just reminded me of it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

awesome.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 20, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (May 20, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> not the biggest fan of that song I was talking about either haha the dancing just reminded me of it.



Omg love this song. The video is weird i remember when it came out yesterday and everyone was flippin out (i think it was two days ago w/e idk)

- - - Post Merge - - -

M.I.A. is my waifu


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 20, 2014)

Right? I'm not like extremely into her but I really really appreciate her and that video.






by far my favorite sax album


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 21, 2014)

I was really surprised that it was Ed Sheeran at first. Much better than his other stuff, though.






I think I might've posted this already, but I don't care, it's awesome.


----------



## Cariad (May 22, 2014)

I love Kate bush, wuthering heights. I like a lot of music. Bowie is great too.
Anyone heard of Katzenjammer, Darwin Deez and Sweet Baboo though? Great artists. I recommend.


----------



## Javocado (May 22, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 22, 2014)

Literally all I've been hearing for the past three days from playing so much melee. It's constantly stuck in my head. I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

^^^^ awesome


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 22, 2014)

Song starts at 8:50. Saw them live. definitely the livest show I've ever been to. It was insane.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Bowie (May 23, 2014)

I've recently become obsessed with Scatman John.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 25, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I've recently become obsessed with Scatman John.



YES!!


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 25, 2014)

haven't stopped listening to this since it came out...... idek why


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 25, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> haven't stopped listening to this since it came out...... idek why



I already posted that, but it's SO GOOD!!!!!

_I've been work, work, work, work, workin' on ma SHIIIIIIIIIT_

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, time to unleash my summer jams!





Bey at her best! This song is so jazzy and amazing! Love it.





Call me a Monster, but this is one of Gaga's underrated songs. She's so hot in this vid, too 





If you've never heard of the Red Hot Chilli Peppers, they're awesome. This is one of their best songs.





May I post this again? It's so amazing, and it will be a good addition to my summer.





This song I used to represent my freedom from school (a.k.a. The Dog Days) last year. I still love it.





This brings back memories of Florida and Tammy (she had K.K. Disco, which sounds like this song.)


----------



## Pirate (May 25, 2014)

Kawaii metal, anyone?


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 25, 2014)

For all of you who are getting into Babymetal, here's something else to check out. It's not Japanese, but if you like Babymetal, you might find this interesting.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Reindeer (May 26, 2014)

The bass line in Soma is beautiful. Really relaxing.
Too bad YT really poops up the quality of their music.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 26, 2014)

Note that the video is strange as crap, but the song is really good.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)




----------



## xxDianaxx (May 26, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> haven't stopped listening to this since it came out...... idek why



Love that song love iggy , u like fancy and don't need y'all by her it's soo good


----------



## unravel (May 26, 2014)

First time woke up early (May)


----------



## ForestRabbit (May 27, 2014)

*Arcade Fire*

I first discovered Arcade Fire through PBS when I was flipping through some channels on the television.  The song that caught me was "Wake Up".  There's something very communal about this band.  It is as if you combine punky (in a philosophical sense) and classical music together.  They also played some world-sounding type of music too.  They remind me of the Talking Heads.  The band also supports more benefits for places that are poor-- like Haiti. 

Reflektor:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E0fVfectDo

Afterlife:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75BFcH4u2k

We Exist:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRXc_-c_9Xc


----------



## akidas (May 27, 2014)

I recommend iamamiwhoami
full album and music videos from kin


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 27, 2014)

I love listening to artists slowed. not necessarily ~chopped and screwed~ because a lot of that is lame. I just like the slower beat and how it affects the singer. It's literally the only way I can listen to Drake...


----------



## KaptenK (May 27, 2014)

My latest obsession


----------



## MistyBlue (May 27, 2014)

some soundtrack songs for motivation, if you're into that sorta instrumental stuff, I recommend any of 'Two Steps From Hell"'s albums











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH_6iFYiryY


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2014)




----------



## L. Lawliet (May 27, 2014)

my theme song folks


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Libra (May 28, 2014)

I absolutely love this song and video. So true.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 28, 2014)

Death Grips. For when you absolutely have to go balls to the wall.


----------



## MistyBlue (May 29, 2014)

Finally listening to Sleigh Bells again


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Cyan507 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 30, 2014)

because IRC people forgot the X Files existed


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> because IRC people forgot the X Files existed



i havent forgotten, its a pretty epic show.


----------



## Aizu (May 30, 2014)

I really like this song at the moment (^ - ^)


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Titi (May 31, 2014)

I like oldies!


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

oldies you say


----------



## Titi (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Madotsuki (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

jun@
i love emy jackson now lol




how does one look so perfect in a music video noooo
ohh and


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

hemming1996: yeah me too omg she has such a sultry powerful voice

also about video idk


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

she does :*

idk i am a big fan of ariana so but her singing more powerfully and stuff like emy jackson and jun mayuzumi etc. would be cool
this too


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

emy for life, hope the album worked


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 3, 2014)

I'M BOUNCIN'


----------



## unravel (Jun 4, 2014)

Skrillex - Monsters Killer 2014
I love the painting


----------



## Cartoty555 (Jun 4, 2014)

My current addiction!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

iris- goo goo dolls


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## srednivashtar (Jun 6, 2014)

Bossa Nova
Artist: Wanda Sa
Album: Vagamente

Tracklist:


- 01 Adriana
- 02 E Vem o Sol
- 03 Encontro
- 04 S? Me Fez Bem
- 05 Mar Azul
- 06 Tamb?m Quem Mandou
- 07 Tristeza de N?s Dois
- 08 Vivo Sonhando
- 09 Sem Mais Adeus
- 10 In?til Paisagem
- 11 Tristeza de Amar
- 12 Vagamente
- 13 So Nice (bonus track)
- 14 Quiet Nights (bonus track)
- 15 To Say Goodbye (bonus track)

I listen to this when I'm stressed, angry or tired, it never fails to appease me >x<.


----------



## Titi (Jun 6, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

ZOMBIES! as in that really old band? Yay thought I was alone knowing about them XD


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

omg dizzy bone ily.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2014)

song starts around 1 minute if u wanna skip the BS but I love this so much ugh


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Aryxia (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

probs my fav band ever


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

This song is so Lynchian and I love it.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

you'll thank me later, especially if you listen to this album


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 12, 2014)

Music.







Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)

can never have enough.


----------



## unravel (Jun 13, 2014)

SKRILLEX & THE DOORS - BREAKN' A SWEAT


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 13, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> SKRILLEX & THE DOORS - BREAKN' A SWEAT
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I like Zedd's remix better.


----------



## katsuragi (Jun 14, 2014)

robbers and cowards by cold war kids

[video]https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeouDm4fzOSb7t3EcM4z21mtIdceRIQ0b[/video]

(i'm not sure if that playlist is any good sorry!!!)


----------



## unravel (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

Death Grips - Big Dipper


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Reindeer (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Jun 15, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey kidz I suggest don't listen to the music lel


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 15, 2014)

No, JK.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

cause concert tonight yeah bby


----------



## unravel (Jun 16, 2014)

I found a miniclip called a little gaming life something like that finally I found the song :'D


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 18, 2014)

- Like a classical/orchestral jazz/math fusion? idk

- - - Post Merge - - -





 - I'm bad with genres but this guy's pretty dang good.


----------



## Goshi (Jun 18, 2014)

Just the Gorillaz in general... I'd suggest the album "Demon Days" to anyone who hasn't heard them yet. They're a unique band because they're sort of like the English Vocaloids. The cartoon characters are the singers of the band. We have 2D, Murdoc, Noodle, and Russel. Anyone who hasn't heard of them before and are interested I would suggest looking them up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 19, 2014)

Gas pedal sage


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Ampharos (Jun 19, 2014)

also my favorite song ever;


----------



## unravel (Jun 20, 2014)

Ampharos said:


> Spoiler: nujabes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I LOVE YOU


----------



## Titi (Jun 21, 2014)

This was playing on the radio this morning. Made my day.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 21, 2014)

Ampharos said:


> Spoiler: Nujabes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw mannnn, Nujabes ;n; Also,


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 22, 2014)

really into rap recently


----------



## Geoni (Jun 23, 2014)

Somebody posted Nujabes. <3


----------



## Titi (Jun 24, 2014)

Just cause I'm watching it now. God I love that movie.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 25, 2014)

~deleted~


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 25, 2014)

I got Hannah Montana radio a few days ago as a joke
but no lie I've been listening to it 2 days straight. idk
what sort of mid life crisis this is but this is my fave 
song so far.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 25, 2014)

I just uploaded this. It's low quality, recorded in 2007, but still really nice. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcAh0O78JpM


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 26, 2014)

From same show, just uploaded: 

http://youtu.be/GgvlQFYSew4


----------



## Geoni (Jun 26, 2014)

1:57 - hnnng


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

important


----------



## Titi (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2014)

Titi said:


> This was playing on the radio this morning. Made my day.



<3 dat song


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 26, 2014)

~deleted~


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Joe_alker (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Titi (Jun 29, 2014)

cover version of the OST from the web series "le visiteur du futur" (the visitor from the future) which I am currently obsessed with. It's just so great. Like an adult, violent, deeper and smarter and funnier version of doctor who hahaha.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah baby she's got it!






- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this is one of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Feloreena (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 2, 2014)

Edguy - All The Clowns
Avantasia - Dying For An Angel (feat Klaus Meine)
Within Temptation - Paradise (What About Us?) ft. Tarja
Within Temptation - Whole World is Watching ft. Dave Pirner


----------



## Titi (Jul 2, 2014)

I want one of these.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

I recently got into Lana Del Rey, so here are some of her best songs IMO.


----------



## Titi (Jul 3, 2014)

Outro of my new favorite show ever (sorry doctor who you're still 2nd).


----------



## unravel (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Blood Stain Child - Epsilon

For a good amount of time, I struggled in finding a metal/hardcore band that could effectively integrate electronic, high-voltage sounds into their music. Then I found the majesty that is Blood Stain Child. In what they call "Japanese hybrid metal trance", the band has made some stellar songs, but do not receive as much attention as I feel they deserve.






Recently, Sophia, the lead female vocalist, left but she has been substituted by Kiki, who shows immense promise in her ability to sing and scream effectively. New album coming soon!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## kawaii_princess (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Alyx (Jul 6, 2014)

I've had this song stuck in my head forever (both the english version and German version).

English: 






German:


----------



## unravel (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Titi (Jul 6, 2014)

Muse is one of my top favorite bands. Also I love the clip for this one.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 6, 2014)

I found this song while browsing some lovely J-Pop and now <3 it


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2014)

(Thanks, Okasan. Amazing band.)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

Ah yeah! Glad you like them, I wore that album out when it first came out haha


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

best driving music ever.


----------



## yosugay (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## LinDUNguin (Jul 8, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Blood Stain Child - Epsilon
> 
> For a good amount of time, I struggled in finding a metal/hardcore band that could effectively integrate electronic, high-voltage sounds into their music. Then I found the majesty that is Blood Stain Child. In what they call "Japanese hybrid metal trance", the band has made some stellar songs, but do not receive as much attention as I feel they deserve.
> 
> ...



Blood Stain Child is pretty dang good, but I haven't really given them a proper listen. From what I've heard of it though, Mozaiq's a pretty awesome album c:

Some Japanese math rock if anyone's into that sort of thing -


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Starlight (Jul 8, 2014)

(Aahh I love Front Porch Step so much, this one is sad but a goodie
they're not too popular so no one has actually uploaded the full album in one video, but here's a link to a playlist of it if you're interested!)


----------



## stumph (Jul 9, 2014)

the colourist is one of my favorite bands and i've luckily gotten to see them in concert as well as meet them afterwards. (they are all big cutie pies holy **** i almost died). if you like bands like metric and of monsters & men you will probably like them.


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Miaa (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Jul 10, 2014)

also this one


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 12, 2014)

I recently became Little Mix fan, somehow. My friend is a real fan of them, and she showed me some of their music and I actually like all of their songs. I love how their voices harmonize really well.


----------



## yosugay (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Geoni (Jul 12, 2014)

Listen with headphones, late at night, no lights on. c:


----------



## yosugay (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 13, 2014)

Modern Vampires of the City is absolutely beautiful, but this one probably has to be my favorite.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Titi (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 14, 2014)

I know most people don't watch each others videos.  I feel like if I posted one no body would watch it.

But I've got to share this with SOME ONE.  None of my friends or family care, and I'm like SO jazzed about this.

Back in 2009, Gov't Mule (by Warren Hayes, guitar player for the Allman Brothers) wrote a song called Broke Down on the Brazos.  It's featuring the godfather of rock and roll himself on guitar, Billy Gibbons.  This is a low down, raunchy, bluesy godsend of a song.  If there are any kindred souls on here who appreciate blues, please enjoy this, and tell me how much you enjoy it so we can celebrate amazingness together.


----------



## yosugay (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Jul 14, 2014)

its been too long


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 15, 2014)

Weird Al Yankovic -- comedy, parody

1. Bad Hair Day (1996)

Amish Paradise
Everything You Know Is Wrong
Cavity Search
Callin' In Sick
The Alternative Polka
Since You've Been Gone
Gump
I'm So Sick of You
Syndicated Inc.
I Remember Larry
Phony Calls
The Night Santa Went Crazy

2. Mandatory Fun (2014)

 ?Handy?
 ?Lame Claim To Fame?
 ?Foil?
 ?Sports Song?
 ?Word Crimes?
 ?My Own Eyes?
 ?NOW That?s What I Call Polka!?
 ?Mission Statement?
 ?Inactive?
 ?First World Problems?
 ?Tacky?
 ?Jackson Park Express?

This latest album has been the best one I've heard by him in awhile.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 16, 2014)

His parody of smells like teen spirit is the best


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Miaa (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## yosugay (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> His parody of smells like teen spirit is the best



Yea that one is pretty cool . My all time favorite is Amish Paradise.


----------



## epona (Jul 17, 2014)

a true gem


----------



## Titi (Jul 18, 2014)

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRE!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 19, 2014)

Crown the Empire - The Fallout! <3

Track listing: 
1.Oh, Catastrophe
2. The Fallout
3. Memories of a Broken Heart
4. Makeshift Chemistry
5. The One You Feed
6. Menace
7. Graveyard Souls
8. Two's Too Many
9. Evidence
10. Children of Love
11. Johnny's Revenge


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 19, 2014)

This is from a musical, but this was the only track I could find that was the least spoiler-filled, as it's from a musical. 
Still; a lot less spoilerific than the rest


----------



## Mino (Jul 20, 2014)

Spoiler: :-}


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 20, 2014)

I MISSED YOU, PUNK. C: 

ty for the introduction! 






Innawoods music for your enjoyment.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 20, 2014)

I really like this song :3


----------



## Cariad (Jul 20, 2014)

Good song, very motivational.




This song is just so chilled.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 20, 2014)

so chill...gotta listen with headphones


----------



## Miaa (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 21, 2014)

Tessie said:


> so chill...gotta listen with headphones



I like the original better.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 22, 2014)

can't believe i'm seeing them live at the end of this month!! fave version of this song.


----------



## Mino (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Geoni (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## ellemacc (Jul 22, 2014)

Florence is pretty good, her voice gives me shivers. .o.


----------



## unravel (Jul 23, 2014)

Mighty Long Fall
One Ok Rock


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Miaa (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## NyaaChan (Jul 24, 2014)

Louis Armstrong- La vie en Rose 





Got really into this song after listening it on How I met your mother


----------



## unravel (Jul 25, 2014)

MIGHTY LONG FALL


----------



## Nix (Jul 26, 2014)

And One - Military Fashion Show





​


----------



## Titi (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Jul 27, 2014)

Joker- Caleb Mak


----------



## Titi (Jul 27, 2014)

If you're lonely press play.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2014)

so good


----------



## Javocado (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Geoni (Jul 29, 2014)

This is so raw and powerful.


----------



## unravel (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Jul 29, 2014)

Dad said:


> This is so raw and powerful.



Like me


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

I really love "To Build a Home" by the Cinematic Orchestra. I also love the song, "The Raven that Refused to Sing" by Steven Wilson. There's more but I don't really know how 'mainstream' or whatever my music is, and I don't want to be bludgeoned to death by any hipsters.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 30, 2014)

i like this song


----------



## Brackets (Jul 30, 2014)

for those who love hairy tattooed Scots


----------



## Titi (Jul 31, 2014)

French artists represeeeent!


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Brackets (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## easpa (Jul 31, 2014)

I like this a lot. Imogen Heap is particularly great here.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 31, 2014)

Pachireecko said:


> I like this a lot. Imogen Heap is particularly great here.



Gorgeous! Jeff Beck is one bad mofo.  

This is my favorite Jeff Beck performance


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Aug 2, 2014)

My First Story - Bullet Radio


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Chaotix (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Droogie (Aug 4, 2014)

Band: Katzenjammer
Genre: I actually don't know, so many of the songs are completely different...
Location: Norway (songs are in English)

Album: Le Pop

Tracks:
1. Overture
2. A Bar in Amsterdam
3. Demon Kitty Rag *notable*
4. Tea With Cinnamon
5. Hey Ho On The Devil's Back
6. Virginia Clemm
7. Le Pop *notable*
8. Der Kapit?n
9. Wading In Deeper
10. Play My Darling, Play
11. To The Sea *notable*
12. Mother Superior
13. Ain't No Thing




​


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 4, 2014)

Old taking back sunday! Music for the lonely soul!! MY LIFE. < album >tell all your friends

Also chocking victim(not a band anymore) is great if you want some fun ska d: < album> no gods no managers

Brisbane bands are really badass too my fav is I heart Hiroshima, they are great  < album> tuff teef


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## madokas (Aug 5, 2014)

hehe


----------



## kbelle4 (Aug 5, 2014)

this song is stuck in my head for always and forever xD Happy Tuesday y'all


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## winterfallen (Aug 5, 2014)

here is one of my favorites forever :3


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 5, 2014)

Ayyy!!!! Okkervil River!!!! Hell yes.


----------



## epona (Aug 5, 2014)

spooky chills


----------



## unravel (Aug 5, 2014)

IAMSU! - Only That Real feat. 2 Chainz & Sage The Gemini


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 5, 2014)

Japanese country and western is so awesome.


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 8, 2014)

:3​


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 9, 2014)

This is one of my favorite songs. I went through a spell where I would play it on loop, nonstop.
My family and boyfriend hate it because of that, lol, but it's so lovely so... Why not share? 

(If you saw the cartoon short Omelette with the little dog cooking for his owner, then you'll know the song.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

I really need to start playing the violin again.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 9, 2014)

beautiful piano music <3


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 9, 2014)

Their first album doesn't get enough love. This is my favorite song from that album.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Faeynia (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## starlark (Aug 10, 2014)

not sure if anyone's already posted this but i love indila <3


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Aug 10, 2014)

I think everyone should hear this ._.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 10, 2014)

this video is ****ing amazing and so is the song.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been watching White (It's a good movie!) a lot on Netflix and love the song so, here ya go.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## epona (Aug 10, 2014)

roadtrip tunes


----------



## unravel (Aug 11, 2014)

All aboard kidz


----------



## epona (Aug 11, 2014)

definitely my favourite song of theirs, forgot about it completely and stumbled upon it a few nights ago


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Nix (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Mino (Aug 14, 2014)

epona said:


> roadtrip tunes





Spoiler: BONUS GENDER BENDER







Quality is marginal.


----------



## Wish (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 14, 2014)

Cool song to listen to if you're having a bad day. :]


----------



## hzl (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Aug 17, 2014)

Nothing yet


----------



## crimsonghost99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Strange World, Iron Maiden. Beautiful song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loNv0yB5Bqs

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Their first album doesn't get enough love. This is my favorite song from that album.


YES YES YES YES


----------



## unravel (Aug 18, 2014)

GROWN KIDS - BOTTLE ROCKET FEAT. TAKA & MEGAN JOY
because Taka


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't even know, I only listen to dubstep/nightcore now :#


----------



## angry chill (Aug 18, 2014)

One of Stephen Walking's best tracks- for fans of electro, this is the right cup of coffee.

Stephen Walking is part of Monstercat- a big group which consists of EDM artists- and they post daily.
Monstercat posts the content within these genres: EDM, Glitch-hop/110BPM, Dubstep, Drumstep, Drum & Bass, Hardcore, Electro, Bounce and Trance. There are also minor artists which published under Monstercat, one of the best examples being nanobii:




Nanobii makes happy hardcore music.

Currently they got over 300 songs, divided into two playlists. There are also playlists for each genre and a lot of fan-playlists (I recommend Batman's Best of Monstercat, containing 140 songs!).

I definitely recommend the Monstercat family to anyone who wants to get into electronic music.

Their Youtube.

They also released their 18th album a few days ago!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## epona (Aug 18, 2014)

a very important song that everyone needs to listen to thanks


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## optimus (Aug 19, 2014)

Phenomenal horror punk right here


----------



## unravel (Aug 19, 2014)

Last Train to paradise


----------



## optimus (Aug 19, 2014)

I already know I'm gonna be a frequent poster on this thread, oops





Catchy as hell.


----------



## unravel (Aug 19, 2014)

Right In


----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## epona (Aug 20, 2014)

AAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## angry chill (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Aug 23, 2014)

Liar


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2014)

Upbeat 'spiritual metal'.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Aug 25, 2014)

La Roux 'In For The Kill' - Skrillex remix


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Geoni (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## winterfallen (Aug 25, 2014)

this is the first act i ever saw live and i love both of them so much, separately and together. :>


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Slice of Mike (Aug 26, 2014)

Woah, totally didn't expect to see anybody listening to Angel Olsen on an AC forum hahaha. I guess I'm an idiot! I've only ever heard her latest but it was really good.

You seem to have pretty good taste in music. Lean and Death Grips? I can hella get down with that

I've been jamming Run The Jewels a lot lately getting excited for their next album. First single is fireee


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 27, 2014)

First single since the band breaking up. 
It's lovely and made me cry for some reason.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## cb987654 (Aug 29, 2014)

My favorite of my friends songs  Hes working on some collaboration stuff with Orla Gartland too


----------



## unravel (Aug 29, 2014)

Bad_news


----------



## Geoni (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2014)

Have some Iggy!


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah, Piglet..


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

oldie but goodie and just in time, Back to School - Deftones


----------



## CookingOkasan (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Gideon (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 4, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Have some Iggy!



YES!


----------



## lininsayy (Sep 4, 2014)

I listen to just about anything, but right now I'm in my 80's phase and my currrent favorite song is.....

Lets hear it for the boy - Deniece Williams


----------



## Saylor (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 6, 2014)

going to see CocoRosie live tomorrow


----------



## unravel (Sep 6, 2014)

Angel with a shotgun


----------



## stumph (Sep 6, 2014)

they are probably one of my favorite bands


----------



## Saylor (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 6, 2014)

Saylor said:


> -snip-



I love Panic!'s older stuff. :')

BaBopBye Ya- Janelle Monae

(I'm on mobile so the YouTube thing doesn't work sorry)


----------



## unravel (Sep 6, 2014)

When Can I See You Again?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Mieiki (Sep 7, 2014)

Is this too much offensive? But yeah, hope you feel the feels twt​


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 7, 2014)

Great cardio track


----------



## azukitan (Sep 10, 2014)

His music makes me happy


----------



## unravel (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 10, 2014)

Love these guys!!


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Gideon (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## hzl (Sep 12, 2014)

stumph said:


> they are probably one of my favorite bands



\aaaaah I absolutely love twenty one pilots ♥


----------



## dalandanator (Sep 12, 2014)

This song is Superphantastisch!


----------



## hzl (Sep 12, 2014)

I only found out about area 11 because of the yogscast but this is my favourite


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Motte (Sep 14, 2014)

Some nice French experimental psychedelic music from 1985:





And some French progressive rock from 1974:


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Ricardo (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## hzl (Sep 16, 2014)

Ricardo said:


>


ahh good charlotte one of my first ever favourite bands <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Currently listening to JP Cooper, his voice oh my god <3


----------



## Saylor (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## stumph (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Sep 17, 2014)

tbh, allot of people overlook the band Nightwish, but they're one of my favs. Nightwish got me into metal because it's a mix of finnish power metal and opera metal. nowadays i listen to more avenged sevenfold or the black dahlia murder, but nightwish is still really really good. 

i'd recommend the album 'Oceanborn', and the songs 'Stargazers' and 'Amaranth' to get into the band. Amaranth is debatedly good within the fan base because it's newerr and the original singer who did more opera metal isnt the one who made it, but it's one of my favorites. Oceanborn has the original singer, though, it's up there with their other best albums.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 17, 2014)

AmaiiTenshii said:


> tbh, allot of people overlook the band Nightwish, but they're one of my favs. Nightwish got me into metal because it's a mix of finnish power metal and opera metal. nowadays i listen to more avenged sevenfold or the black dahlia murder, but nightwish is still really really good.
> 
> i'd recommend the album 'Oceanborn', and the songs 'Stargazers' and 'Amaranth' to get into the band. Amaranth is debatedly good within the fan base because it's newerr and the original singer who did more opera metal isnt the one who made it, but it's one of my favorites. Oceanborn has the original singer, though, it's up there with their other best albums.



Nightwish is one of my favorite bands! They're also the first band I ever saw in concert (two years ago on their Imaginaerum tour), so that's always gonna be a huge memory for me. Still kind of sad they let Anette go, heh. To second your recommendations, I'd recommend the album Century Child. It's my favorite by them.

Anyway, I came in this thread to post a Mika song because I've been listening to him a lot lately.


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 18, 2014)

3DG mood kickin' in​


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

Shadow's pretty catchy,or you can try:




I love that song.
Or you can try a different favorite of mine.




Or if your sick of looking at korean,try the old classics


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 20, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4FjNdzkE5kc&autoplay=1
  Riders on the Storm-The Doors. Not great with lining on iPad but that's youtube URL likely already mentioned.
  Jackson Browne-Songs: The Pretender
                                    Shape of a Heart
  Bruce Soringsteen: Badlands
                             Thunder Road
  Billy Joel:Album The Stranger


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 20, 2014)

Let's relax for a little bit..


----------



## deanmony (Sep 21, 2014)

Pretty piano music, yo.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 21, 2014)

... I posted the wrong link but this song works too.


----------



## Motte (Sep 21, 2014)

This song is sooo pretty.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been obsessed with these two songs lately. 

I love this ballad, and Yoona's face at the end is so heartbreaking in a 90's runaway bride movie kindaway and I love it





I was going through my mothers old tapes and found this gem <3


----------



## oranje (Sep 22, 2014)

I got into the Faunts after listening to one of their songs in the end credits of "Mass Effect". This is probably their most famous song but I love how spacey the rest of their songs are: 




I also love Mogwai and Tycho. Tycho is a little more ambivalent, while Mogwai is kind of like calming rock music:


----------



## MayorRachel (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey guys! Check out this album (it should be somewhere...) It's called Picture Imperfect by Shiloh and is one of my favorite albums. EVER. OF ALL TIME! I'm actually pretty sure its still on itunes. Apparently Shiloh herself (yes that's her name ^^') doesn't sing anymore...which is really sad ;_; but you should still check it out! 
(Her hit Operator was on the Disney/Family Channel every once and a while)


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2014)

This song reminds me of that one scene from Finding Nemo


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## oranje (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh man this thread is addicting. @_@ I love recommending music! 

Tonight I'm going to recommend some indie rock bands: 
Now, Now





Last Dinosaurs (my personal favorite): 





Washed Out (okay maybe not Indie rock but it's more 80's influenced):


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


>



omg, i love that song.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## kuri_kame (Sep 24, 2014)

One of my favourite bands


----------



## Motte (Sep 24, 2014)

Jun said:


>


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

Hehe, yes Motte I just had to share, that is my favorite track of her so far ^^


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2014)

kuri_kame said:


> One of my favourite bands


I love Circa Survive!


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful, saving it to my playlist


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GreenLeaf (Sep 27, 2014)

from the 80s with love


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Motte (Sep 29, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


>


Yay, I love The Zombies.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Motte (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Motte (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Zzz


----------



## Mino (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte said:


> Yay, I love The Zombies.



You picked one of my favorite Wire songs. I like you.

This thread is an interesting mix of actual interesting music and the most boring mainstream schlock.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 1, 2014)

Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Mino said:


> You picked one of my favorite Wire songs. I like you.
> 
> This thread is an interesting mix of actual interesting music and the most boring mainstream schlock.


Nice, it's for sure a favorite of mine as well  All of their albums from the 70s are so good.

And yeah, not sure how expanding someone's music taste involves hashing out the same junk you get when you turn on the tv or radio.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Electronic disco fun.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 2, 2014)

Saylor said:


>



I love that song so much.

Also, I'm stoked this album is out in stores:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 3, 2014)

There's several versions of this, but this one is my favorite.


----------



## unravel (Oct 3, 2014)

Codeko - Crest


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 3, 2014)

*Fleet Foxes - Indie Folk Genre*


----------



## 12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm so awful at just listening to the same old songs a million times so I'm gonna take a load of inspiration from this thread!


----------



## Saylor (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Marlowe (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Wesley (Oct 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtAxF3BQFRg

The Saw Doctors - I used to love her


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U
Eminem is canal rape


----------



## unravel (Oct 6, 2014)

Virtual Riot - Sugar Rush (Barely Alive Remix)


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## simongrow250 (Oct 7, 2014)

So, you can share that site?


----------



## Javocado (Oct 7, 2014)

Listen to Lil B


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGrm72lLZEU


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Radda said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGrm72lLZEU



Not joking, I wasn't able to stay in that video for 5 seconds..


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 7, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Not joking, I wasn't able to stay in that video for 5 seconds..



You really love the Fray don't you


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah ^_^


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xujhimh5eWs
What..is this.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 8, 2014)

Has anybody posted Banks yet? I don't care, I'll post her anyway, she's amazing!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 9, 2014)

I feel like this at the moment.


----------



## Capella (Oct 9, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Has anybody posted Banks yet? I don't care, I'll post her anyway, she's amazing!







great remix of drowning


----------



## Saylor (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (Oct 10, 2014)

Listen to Green Eyes by Wavves


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 10, 2014)

Capella said:


> great remix of drowning



Don't usually like remixes, but that was great!


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

_*Black Celebration - Depeche Mode*_



1.	"Black Celebration"  	
2.	"Fly on the Windscreen – Final"  	
3.	"A Question of Lust"  	
4.	"Sometimes"  
5.	"It Doesn't Matter Two"  	
6.	"A Question of Time"  	
7.	"Stripped"  	
8.	"Here Is the House"  	
9.	"World Full of Nothing"  	
10.	"Dressed in Black"  	
11.	"New Dress"  

I recommend the song "Stripped." It is in no way sexual; it actually has great lyrical meaning. So if you're into great lyrics, awesome and diverse instrumentation, English pretty boys, and the '80s, give them a listen. They are known as the fathers of the electronic genre.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Otasira (Oct 11, 2014)

I hope you all don't mind video game soundtracks. To me, music is music regardless of it's media placement. 






*Name: Killer Instinct*
Composer: Mick Gordon
Number of tracks: 9 (on-going)

1. Killer Instinct
2. Jago
3. Orchid
4. Sabrewulf
5. Chief Thunder
6. Sadira
7. Spinal
8. Glacius
9. Fulgore

Here's a playlist should you find yourself curious! The music, in my opinion, is amazing on multiple scales! 
Different themes, different genres ranging from rock to dubstep and techno!, All worth of a second listen!

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6MCXwamSuUogncgn1y3BwZBbEDKDQBDR


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

If you don't like pop music, this is the album for you. It's packed with guitar riffs and acoustics (no wonder, considering it's overseen by Dan Auerbach from the Black Keys). Even if you don't like it, you probably do secretly, and even though you haven't heard it, you know you love it.






TRACKLIST:
1. Cruel World
2. Ultraviolence
3. Shades of Cool
4. Brooklyn Baby
5. West Coast
6. Sad Girl
7. Pretty When You Cry
8. Money Power Glory
9. ****ed My Way Up To the Top
10. Old Money
11. The Other Woman
12. Black Beauty (Bonus Track)
13. Guns and Roses (Bonus Track)
14. Florida Kilos (Bonus Track)
15. Is This Happiness (Bonus Track)

Lead Single: West Coast


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


>



YES let's start a revolution


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 11, 2014)

You should definiteley check out "Title" by Meghan Trainer.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm just so happy a new single dropped.
I love it.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 11, 2014)

^ I love Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm obsessed with this song.


----------



## unravel (Oct 12, 2014)

Butch Clancy - Russian Lullaby (Candyland Remix)


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Some beautiful music right here.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Some beautiful music right here.



So dope. I'm hooked


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Oct 13, 2014)

After listening to some bossa nova, this has become one of my favorite songs.  This song is called "Summer Samba", off of Walter Wanderley's "Rainforest" album.  Pretty awesome, imho.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been really into Buddy Holly again recently so...here ya go.


----------



## Motte (Oct 15, 2014)

Sonicdude41 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=przJOm3OuuE
> 
> After listening to some bossa nova, this has become one of my favorite songs.  This song is called "Summer Samba", off of Walter Wanderley's "Rainforest" album.  Pretty awesome, imho.


Hell yeah.

Some more plant music (this album was literally made for plants lol). It's a pretty nice & fun album.


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been listening to *****kid and Bo En lately QvQ


----------



## Javocado (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 17, 2014)

Javocado said:


>



Nice  I love The Strokes

Banks, Goddess. The whole album from start to finish. By the time you finish, you will have a new favorite artist.


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 18, 2014)

Lately I've been into Nitzer Ebb a lot






Someone suggested Beach Fossils to me the otherday and they are amazing
[semi-nsfw for a few seconds]


Spoiler: video











Tokio Hotel's - Covered in Gold is also really good [I honestly dislike alot of the vocals on this new album but the production is amazing and well thought out (instead of going the dubstep route they invested a lot of time into actually understanding the other sides of electronic genre) This song is personally the highlight imo


----------



## unravel (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Chaotix (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## lucyhartfilia (Oct 19, 2014)

Troye Sivan https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEWHF3E9YJQ


----------



## Saylor (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (Oct 23, 2014)

Listen to The Strokes guys, they're perfect.


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Puffy (Oct 24, 2014)

Pastel Ghost http://pastelghost.bandcamp.com/


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Listen to The Strokes guys, they're perfect.



YES I like the way you think

On another note,






***If you liked this song, please check out the rest of her album, you will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2014)

One more for good measure:


----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2014)

Has some profanity o:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 27, 2014)

This band can always brighten my day


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

Saylor said:


> This band can always brighten my day



I see what you did there


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Feloreena (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## mayorglitter (Nov 1, 2014)

I live Australian alternative music, and a lot of English bands. In Australia we have a radio station called _Triple J_, which plays a lot of alternative and indie music, which I love! This is one of my favorite bands - _The 1975_.






_What You Know - Two Door Cinema Club._


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

mayorglitter said:


> I live Australian alternative music, and a lot of English bands. In Australia we have a radio station called _Triple J_, which plays a lot of alternative and indie music, which I love! This is one of my favorite bands - _The 1975_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love What You Know! It's amazing


----------



## Tao (Nov 3, 2014)

Artist: Scar Symmetry 
Album: Pitch Black Progress


If anything, just for this groovy song!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

**I liked this song before American Horror Story made it cool.


----------



## magsley (Nov 4, 2014)

*J-music recs!*

Some quick recs:

I listen almost exclusively to Japanese rock and indie, so I eat up any lesser known band with a unique sound! I'll be listing some band recommendations and a favorite song of mine by them that I think represents their sound  Next to the band name is the name of the song if the video link is in Japanese.

- NICO Touches the Walls 






- ROTH BART BARON (song: Chisana Kyoujin (Tiny Giant))






- indigo la end (song: Midori no Shoujo (Green Girl))






- andymori (song: Kakumei (Revolution))






- Sambomaster (song: Shuumatsu Soul (Weekend Soul))






- Taffy 






And last, but CERTAINLY not least:
- the Pillows









I have a HUGE library of Japanese rock and indie, so if you ever need a rec, ask away! I do NOT listen to pop or anime music though (the exceptions being the pillows, NICO touches the walls, and Sambomaster, from FLCL and Naruto fame)


----------



## Eldin (Nov 4, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> **I liked this song before American Horror Story made it cool.



As long as you enjoy the music that's all that matters. c: 






so catchy~


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

Eldin said:


> As long as you enjoy the music that's all that matters. c:



IK, just bragging rights


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 4, 2014)

David Usher: 

Albums worth listening to: (truly sincerely worth listening to!)
Songs from the Last Day on Earth
Strange Birds
Mile End Sessions

And a song, a classic everyone might know of but may not realize it's David Usher: "Black Black Heart" (he also released a remix, "Black Black Heart 2.0")


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Pretty much the only recording/clip of this song with Joan. I just love her version so much.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Yui Z (Nov 5, 2014)

I've started to pay attention to lyrics over tune more recently for some reason. =P


----------



## Eldin (Nov 5, 2014)

jamming at work  cause I don't wanna be at work anymore


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

Everyone should listen to Daniela Andrade. She does amazing covers <3


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2014)

Just a cool song from the game Alan Wake:


----------



## graceroxx (Nov 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_S9VvJM1PI

Make a Move- Icon For Hire
Best band ever!


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 7, 2014)

My favorite song, written by my favorite band, off my favorite album.




<333


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 7, 2014)

I love Patrick Stump and Buddy Holly so I about exploded when I randomly came across this video of him covering one of my favorite songs.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 7, 2014)

This song is my most recent obsession.


----------



## Capella (Nov 8, 2014)

does anyone else listen to whitest boy alive bc theyre perf <3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## stumph (Nov 8, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I love Patrick Stump and Buddy Holly so I about exploded when I randomly came across this video of him covering one of my favorite songs.


his voice is amazing


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm gonna be a nerd.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

p.s.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 9, 2014)

This song is perfection <33




and Juliean




no but really this is one of my top 3 favorite songs by them tbh


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

so beautiful


----------



## Faeynia (Nov 9, 2014)

<3


----------



## tinytaylor (Nov 9, 2014)

here
i'm on mobile and i'm a lazy sloth so ya. 
it's part two of cage the elephant's song "flow" (and it's acoustic so you know it's gr8)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Eldin (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

SHAKE IT SHAKE IT SUGAREE


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## JJarmon (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow, I'm surprised so many of you have good music taste. It's easy to go on forums and get solely rap or hip-hop fans. There's nothing wrong with that, of course, but I'm seeing a lot of good classic and orchestrated music here. 





Glen Hansard - Falling Slowly (More 'mainstream', but still beautiful all the same)





Cover of for the Widows in Paradise by Alex Smith (from Hatfilms). Very nice cover.





Spice and Wolf - Tabi no Tochuu  (for you Japanese music lovers, love the feeling of this song)


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm guessing I'm the only one here who listens to black veil brides..?


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## M O L K O (Nov 13, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


>



My eyes burning for 10 minutes afterwards were well worth it <3.
---


I've been into a lot of 80's new wave




and falco 

and did I ever post this here? cuz I should have





AND AOA OMG
omgomg


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I've been into a lot of 80's new wave


Love that song!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2014)

Depeche Mode my high school obsessions <3 Well I still kinda like them but not as much


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Album Cover: 



Spoiler: it's p big











Artist: Melanie Martinez
Album: Dollhouse EP
Tracks: 1) Carousel
2) Dead To Me
3) Bittersweet Tragedy
4) Dollhouse


----------



## nard (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Envy (Nov 17, 2014)

I've really come to love this band, so I have to recommend them. Most "Brass" bands on the rock side these days are Ska Punk or at least have some degree of that influence in them, but then we have this obscure gem (IMO): Afroskull. They're a band heavily influenced by 70s. Being a mix of Jazz/Funk/Progressive Rock with an unexpected Metal edge at times. No Ska/Punk whatsoever (Thankfully! I love Streetlight Manifesto, but we need more variety out there to pick from nowadays, you know?).






Other great songs:

Escape From Rome
Spyplane
Waste Management (one of their few tracks with vocals)


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

Creeper$ said:


> I'm guessing I'm the only one here who listens to black veil brides..?



no

I suggest Pierce The Veil,Green Day, and Tenacious D

- - - Post Merge - - -



JJarmon said:


> Wow, I'm surprised so many of you have good music taste. It's easy to go on forums and get solely rap or hip-hop fans. There's nothing wrong with that, of course, but I'm seeing a lot of good classic and orchestrated music here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Good?* that's an opinion


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 18, 2014)

It makes me cry, but I love this song.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

any pop punk listeners in the hizzle? i recommend the story so far, the wonder years and neck deep.
ill post a song from each below ^o^

the wonder years-
http://youtu.be/DYm1M_I8Qo4

the story so far-
http://youtu.be/X4SLJHu4CpI

neck deep-
http://youtu.be/VOyYwzkQB98


----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMdhWRO4-dQ

have fun guys


----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## M O L K O (Nov 20, 2014)

Jolin Tsai is my latest obession.
Beast is just amazing.




And Azealia Banks - Chasing time, 




placebo - You don't care about us


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 20, 2014)

This song has been heavily relevant.


----------



## pictureperfectLT (Nov 21, 2014)

Porter Robinson - Worlds
https://www.youtube.com/user/PorterRobinsonVEVO/videos
released August 2014
A very ambient and alternative type of EDM for the genre. Much different from Porter's earlier works, but I definitely suggest giving it a shot! It's energetic at times, it's soothing and relaxing at others... The ambience is through the roof, and I just find this album to be absolutely beautiful and breath-taking! Also, the VOCALOID AVANNA is featured in a couple songs, for you VOCALOID fans out there!

Tracklist:
1. Divinity (ft. Amy Millan)
2. Sad Machine (ft. VOCALOID AVANNA)
3. Years of War (ft. Breanne Duren & Sean Caskey)
4. Flicker (ft. Japanese lyrics -- not credited)
5. Fresh Static Snow (ft. VOCALOID AVANNA)
6. Polygon Dust (ft. Lemaitre)
7. Hear the Bells (ft. Imaginary Cities)
8. Natural Light
9. Lionhearted (ft. Urban Cone)
10. Sea of Voices
11. Fellow Feeling
12. Goodbye to a World


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 21, 2014)

Ellie Goulding and Calvin Harris, last song they collaborated on was one of my favourite as well


----------



## epona (Nov 21, 2014)

absolute chills


----------



## LucasofLeaftown (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't know if I'm supposed to post this, or maybe I'm just weird, but I listen to vocaloid all day long!
















Please watch the videos and tell me if you like the songs


----------



## epona (Nov 23, 2014)

always good for this time of year


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm excited for this album to drop. The three songs they've uploaded as teasers sound great, this is my favorite of the three so far.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

I love this song's sense of fragility and deception, that one slip could let everything out. If you listen to the lyrics, you'll find it really fascinating.


----------



## Mango (Nov 24, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I love this song's sense of fragility and deception, that one slip could let everything out. If you listen to the lyrics, you'll find it really fascinating.



i actually gave this a chance and holy crap its amazing


----------



## Capella (Nov 24, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I love this song's sense of fragility and deception, that one slip could let everything out. If you listen to the lyrics, you'll find it really fascinating.


melanie is bae omg


----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 24, 2014)

sooooo good ugh


----------



## Saylor (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## leenaby (Nov 24, 2014)

So yeah, these guys always never fail to amaze/impress me.  Good gosh, I'm thankful for being exposed to them. I just really love their music. And if you're into EDM and haven't heard about them, yeah, worth checking out.






This song is just like... (no pun intended but seriously)

Ahhh also remembered when they used Vocaloids (namely Miku Hatsune in this one) and this is just one of the few songs where I heard Vocaloids being used in a good way. Also the cut/slices/ugh forgot what it's called reminds me of the actual sword that's on the album cover. One of my favorites by them.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## SpatialSilence (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2014)

ザ・ピーナッツ  <3


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 26, 2014)

Really nice if you are into jazzy popmusic. She did a pretty nice cover of Gaga`s Bad Romance song as well. 
Rising star.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Marmoset (Nov 28, 2014)

This. Also anything by Azealia Banks.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## hrodric1 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Mino (Dec 3, 2014)

I like how this has evolved from posting underground/interesting albums to posting YouTube videos with literally millions of views. Please just stop it, you know who you are.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 3, 2014)

Mino said:


> I like how this has evolved from posting underground/interesting albums to posting YouTube videos with literally millions of views. Please just stop it, you know who you are.



people can post and listen to whatever they'd like <3

https://soundcloud.com/brrybnds3/drake-6-god-us-by-brrybnds

_with that said I do enjoy a lot of the lesser known stuff that I've found and contributed here in the past..._


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 3, 2014)

hrodric1 said:


>


Yes! I love this song!  I shared it on here ages ago and it made my day to see it again.


----------



## euroR (Dec 3, 2014)

really love this song .


----------



## Capella (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Motte (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Mino (Dec 4, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> people can post and listen to whatever they'd like <3
> _with that said I do enjoy a lot of the lesser known stuff that I've found and contributed here in the past...[/I_


_

Yeah but they still suck so I'm still going to call them out on it._


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2014)

Mino said:


> I like how this has evolved from posting underground/interesting albums to posting YouTube videos with literally millions of views. Please just stop it, you know who you are.



ur such a baby


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Katelyn (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't even come into this thread anymore .-. Is most of this even considered music? Music _should_ have great vocals harmonized with the instrumental verse. Not most of this...crap.


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 4, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I can't even come into this thread anymore .-. Is most of this even considered music? Music _should_ have great vocals harmonized with the instrumental verse. Not most of this...crap.



ik right, where is frosty apes and the beats at???
At least we have this voice of our generation <3333


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 5, 2014)

one day we'll be as cool and listen to ~good~ music like Mino

until then I'll just keep drinking this bourbon and listening to country music


----------



## Javocado (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2014)

Mino said:


> I like how this has evolved from posting underground/interesting albums to posting YouTube videos with literally millions of views. Please just stop it, you know who you are.


This, I liked this thread but when people post mainstream popular stuff everyone knows, nope.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 6, 2014)

Not sure if people would consider them underground or anything, but The Birthday Massacre! <3 I looooove them.  I had never heard of them until my friend showed me them, and I can't say they are as famous as other bands of their kind. According to wikipedia, their genre of music is "synth rock" and "gothic rock". Normally, I'm not so into metal or gothic rock, but they are so wowowowoowow <3 and Chibi has an amazing voice. So even if you don't really like this sort of music, check them out, 'cause they could end up being your cup of tea. 






The first song of theirs I heard.  Gives me goosebumps!!






One of my favourite songs by them EVER.






Probably my favourite song by them...






Obsessed with To Die For at the moment


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## M O L K O (Dec 6, 2014)

This has always had a special place in my heart


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 7, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I can't even come into this thread anymore .-. Is most of this even considered music? Music _should_ have great vocals harmonized with the instrumental verse. Not most of this...crap.



That's what this thread is for: to expand your horizons. Sometimes you'll refuse to listen to a song that's out of your comfort zone, but maybe if you try, you'll like that song. That's what this whole thread is about.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 7, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> That's what this thread is for: to expand your horizons. Sometimes you'll refuse to listen to a song that's out of your comfort zone, but maybe if you try, you'll like that song. That's what this whole thread is about.



THANK YOU






Dirty Beaches is definite nighttime desert road trip music... it's great


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 7, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2014)

Some post rock/atmospheric stuff here. Very serene, moody stuff!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 7, 2014)

Spoiler: going in pt 1 of 5


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 8, 2014)

Spoiler: going in pt 2 of 5


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 8, 2014)

Spoiler: going in pt 3 of 5


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 9, 2014)

Spoiler: going in pt 4 of 5


----------



## SockHead (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 10, 2014)

Spoiler: going in pt 5 of 5


----------



## TheSuperWookie (Dec 10, 2014)

Spoiler: My favorite band for the past month or so


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Kayteddy (Dec 11, 2014)

Well, I THINK the genre is Kpop? 

Artist: Seungri (Of Korea's BIGBANG)
Song: I Need to Talk to You Now, or, Gotta Talk to You (It differs  )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vlzmT_b9Fo (this one has the lyrics in English too for those that are curious!)


----------



## Vin (Dec 11, 2014)

One of my current favorite songs.


----------



## Kayteddy (Dec 11, 2014)

Vin said:


> One of my current favorite songs.



So *THAT'S* what this song is called! Oh my gosh, I LOVE this song. Thanks for linking it


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## epona (Dec 12, 2014)

i love anything that sounds vaguely circus-like (shostakovich's waltz no.2 is my fav) so this is pretty cool


----------



## Motte (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2014)

Noiru said:


>


Excellent!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Excellent!!



Thanks, I don't know how many times I've listened to it 






Brilliant cover


----------



## unravel (Dec 13, 2014)

Circles


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 14, 2014)

DISCLAIMER: Once you listen to this song, there is no going back. It is probably the strangest, darkest, most erratic, beautiful thing your ears will ever experience (at least that's how it was for me XD)


----------



## MayorDelilahOfUnova (Dec 14, 2014)

All teens or adults (This isn't a kid's album) Run The Jewels 2, it's a rap album and most of the songs are very deep, especially Early, my favorite song of all time.


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 15, 2014)

Perfect for the holidays! ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

raaaaaaaage


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 20, 2014)

this is a v important song from a v important album from a v important band




MayorDelilahOfUnova said:


> All teens or adults (This isn't a kid's album) Run The Jewels 2, it's a rap album and most of the songs are very deep, especially Early, my favorite song of all time.



i saw them in june!
their new album is pretty cool



FoxWolf64 said:


> DISCLAIMER: Once you listen to this song, there is no going back. It is probably the strangest, darkest, most erratic, beautiful thing your ears will ever experience (at least that's how it was for me XD)



luv fka twigs


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## loubears (Dec 22, 2014)

current fav song ahhhhhh


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2014)

This is soooo addictive. I also recommend Lana Del Rey's new songs for Big Eyes.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 23, 2014)

listen to that while watching the video below on mute


----------



## Tao (Dec 23, 2014)

Some smexxy dance metal :3

Some of the catchiest music in my library. Been listening to it almost non stop this week.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 26, 2014)

All I listen to is gay club music. Woops


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 27, 2014)

Noiru said:


>



That's a great cover! I think this cover is good and a little different from the norm.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

I love this. It's so 70s disco. It's amazing.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKzsktuqwyU&list=PLtgUXXsWPvzXZ5qNjKjyvliYSN_wKEot_
Great songs..


----------



## treedoll (Dec 28, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> this is a v important song from a v important album from a v important band



Do0d, Bradford is one of my favorite people.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Just some alternative/indie stuff for y'all. Enjoy.


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

THIS SONG
OMG SO AMAZING


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't laugh pls


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

/laughs. x)


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Noiru said:


> /laughs. x)


That's actually quite decent reminds me of a bowie song without Yoko singing instead. I haven't listened to any of Yoko Ono's solo albums yet where is a good starting point?


----------



## esweeeny (Dec 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZvFGEE26vE

THEYRE AMAZING.<3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

Approximately Infinite Universe is probably one more the more easy of her albums if you're not into her stuff. That song I posted is one her best.

A Season of Glass is good as well.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 30, 2014)

Pure perfection


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Approximately Infinite Universe is probably one more the more easy of her albums if you're not into her stuff. That song I posted is one her best.
> 
> A Season of Glass is good as well.


Thanks for the suggestion! I only really know her from John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band and the whole controversy surrounding her of course. I'll definitely give those albums a listen though.


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

chuchoo said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I only really know her from John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band and the whole controversy surrounding her of course. I'll definitely give those albums a listen though.



Yeah I like her more experimental Plastic Ono Band stuff as well, but as for her doing other stuff those are def. worth a listen. That controversy is stupid... I liked Beatles better when they were psychedelic anyways


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)

I concur. She was mainly used as a scapegoat for why the Beatles split up as well when really they all hated each other and were constantly fighting, it was bound to happen eventually.

I'd say Abbey Road is probably my favourite album of theirs


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 31, 2014)

I really don't like the beatles very much but since y'all are on the subject.... check out Ringo's country western album.

While it's honestly pretty try-hard and stereotypical it's still very good.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

chuchoo said:


> I concur. She was mainly used as a scapegoat for why the Beatles split up as well when really they all hated each other and were constantly fighting, it was bound to happen eventually.
> 
> I'd say Abbey Road is probably my favourite album of theirs


Yeah exactly.. I love how everyone does that still today. ****ing stupid jackasses. I do love her art and works as well.


----------



## Capella (Jan 2, 2015)

i lov e death cab for cutie


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Feloreena (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Jan 4, 2015)

Every night I'll be posting a song in my VM's.
Check it out, you might find something you like.

Tonight's jam is:
I Can't Win - The Strokes


----------



## r a t (Jan 4, 2015)

All of these bands are releasing new albums this year, I'm too excited.​


----------



## charade501 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Skeletons (Jan 4, 2015)

Antlers said:


> All of these bands are releasing new albums this year, I'm too excited.​



I love the Red Hot Chili Peppers! I actually just recently got their symbol tattooed on my arm. I'm such a huge fan. Eeeee, so excited!


----------



## r a t (Jan 4, 2015)

Skeletons said:


> I love the Red Hot Chili Peppers! I actually just recently got their symbol tattooed on my arm. I'm such a huge fan. Eeeee, so excited!



Ommgg that's so cool~ ;U; 
I'm so excited too, I am for lots of the bands, especially Panic! and Brand New <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Is it bad that I only like Black Sabbath, Slayer and Bob Dylan from that list lol. The rest idk or don't like


----------



## charade501 (Jan 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Is it bad that I only like Black Sabbath, Slayer and Bob Dylan from that list lol. The rest idk or don't like



Everybody likes different music, my friend.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2015)

Song of the night is:


----------



## asuka (Jan 5, 2015)

is it bad i have almost 700 plays on JUST this song on my lastfm
sky is a literal goddess


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

Some obscure OPM stuff I found on youtube. Really great though


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## chuchoo (Jan 5, 2015)

I really love this version of 'I'd Rather Be High'


----------



## charade501 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2015)

Song of the night!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## charade501 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2015)

Song of the night!


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

(is way better than the title suggest)...


----------



## diogocrossing (Jan 7, 2015)

Neutral Milk Hotel is the best band.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Cory (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## charade501 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 7, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Javocado (Jan 7, 2015)

Song of the night!


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 7, 2015)

diogocrossing said:


> Neutral Milk Hotel is the best band.



I was just scrolling quickly and saw the album cover. YES! I love Neutral Milk Hotel.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Buttercup (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 8, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


>



Yesssssssssssssssssss.
I am finally seeing some stuff pop up that I know!
But I guess that is the point of this thread.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 8, 2015)

^^ yeee! ^^


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 8, 2015)

Ooooh. My favorite Modest Mouse:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Jan 8, 2015)

Let's get funkayyyyy


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 8, 2015)

Jammin'! 40 minutes left of work. Holla.


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 8, 2015)

album of the drunken party snowy cold night


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 9, 2015)

we've listened this  45 single on 33 1/2 all night and it's amazing ahahaha


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Jan 9, 2015)

Almost forgot song of the night!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Almost forgot song of the night!



yesss my favorite doom song


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## oh mah gah (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 9, 2015)

Throwback to Jr year in High School.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 9, 2015)

My turn again! 

#chickrage


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Jan 9, 2015)

Song of the night!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 9, 2015)

YOOO DEATH GRIPS PUT OUT THIS SICKASS INSTRUMENTAL MIXTAPE LIKE 5 DAYS AGO
AND IT'S GREAT AND I HAVEN'T STOPPED LISTENING TO IT SINCE THE HOUR IT DROPPED


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 10, 2015)

A little Wolf Parade!


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 10, 2015)

picked this album up at work today


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

Didn't know she recorded this, cool.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 10, 2015)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/plasterbrain%2Fmodal-shanghai


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 10, 2015)

here is one for you dubstep/edm fans


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 10, 2015)

_I wanted love without the build up..._




Never get tired of this song.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 11, 2015)

Song of the night!
Throwing a bit of VGM your way.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 11, 2015)

new death grips if anyone cares or believes me lol


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 11, 2015)

SockHead said:


> new death grips if anyone cares or believes me lol



isn't it ****ing great? like goddamn


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Ronan (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 12, 2015)

This song is a classic. So absurd and painfully catchy.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## charade501 (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Eldin (Jan 12, 2015)

forgot about this song, now I'm addicted all over again ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Jan 13, 2015)

Song of the night!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 13, 2015)

I freaking love this song :'D


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

brilliant trash psych rock..and better than animals imo


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 13, 2015)

_B L A C K
T U R T L E -
N E C K
S A D B O Y 
A N T H E M_


----------



## ugh no. (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## chuchoo (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 13, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, so I know I just posted, but HOLY WOW. I strongly suggest you click the link for some ridiculous music.
(If you don't know who David Liebe Hart is, he is the insane puppet guy from Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job. If you don't know what that is, there is no hope  for you. I'm sorry )
https://soundcloud.com/artbyliebehart/rap-music


----------



## Javocado (Jan 14, 2015)

Song of the night!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

chuchoo said:


>



Nice choice... don't see many King Crimson fans on here 






****ing brilliant


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 14, 2015)

I am so sad this isn't coming to Minneapolis again. I took the bf for his birthday last year and it was incredible.


----------



## charade501 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 14, 2015)

baby trap pizza overlord


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 14, 2015)

Picked this record up at work today! One of steely dan's best


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 14, 2015)

ughh <3
or




I've probably posted it /variations of it a million times, but I used to listen to it non-stop when I was little. I forgot it existed until about a year ago, and idk I love it ther u go


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 14, 2015)

In pops a wild badcrumb to instantly depress you!






Oldie, but goodie.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 15, 2015)

Song of the night!
Throwing some VGM your way.
Can't believe this game came out 13 years ago.
So many memories.
:'')


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

zappa is life


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 15, 2015)

Theme song.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 15, 2015)

ryan adams is my boy.

another awesome purchase from work!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

BOC is good :3


----------



## charade501 (Jan 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> zappa is life



I saw Zappa Plays Zappa live last year! Dweezil is amazing!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## kaylagirl (Jan 16, 2015)

Babel - Mumford and Sons


----------



## Javocado (Jan 16, 2015)

Jam of the night!


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 16, 2015)

Have some French.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 16, 2015)

R.I.P. Black Crowes! You had a good run...


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 16, 2015)

Haven't listened to Impossible Soul all the way through in a whillllllle before today


----------



## r a t (Jan 17, 2015)

yaass have a bit of fall out boy


----------



## rubyy (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Otomaru


----------



## unravel (Jan 18, 2015)

Hirose Kohmi Promise


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 18, 2015)

This is my jam right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Have some dead. And I so wanna go to Chicago for their concert ... damn moolahs


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## crystalchild (Jan 19, 2015)

phaedra by tangerine dream


----------



## r a t (Jan 19, 2015)

even if you're on mute just watch the video​


----------



## Beardo (Jan 19, 2015)

Antlers said:


> even if you're on mute just watch the video​



YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
GORILLAZ!






I unleashed my inner weeb


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Jacklives (Jan 20, 2015)

<3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

<3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Bon Bonne (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Jan 20, 2015)

This song is so nostalgic for me.

Thanks Trixie Mattel! I'm listening to a bunch of old Gwen Stefani songs now~


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 20, 2015)

You're welcome...


----------



## Karminny (Jan 20, 2015)

{Bands I like: Album}
Pierce the Veil-- Selfish Machines
Panic! At the Disco-- A Fever You Cant Sweat Out
Fall Out Boy-- Save Rock and Roll
Bastille-- Bad Blood
One Direction-- Four


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

why is this place full of old ass music? JK


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

sounds is a bit hurr durr but enjoy aye


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 21, 2015)

So good. I love Matt Berninger's voice.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 21, 2015)

In honor of me finally beating AS and Delta Episode yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

Like one of her few good stuff ...


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## crystalchild (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## r a t (Jan 23, 2015)

Been listening to these a lot recently, the music video is fab too~​


----------



## Javocado (Jan 24, 2015)

Since I've been replaying the <censored> out of this game.
Song of the night!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## crystalchild (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

i loveee standing egg songs very relaxing


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

anybody got any suggestions for some good alternative rock bands?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't even like K-Pop that much but this <3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 26, 2015)

Justin Furstenfeld's voice is perfection.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 26, 2015)

just walked into work to find my friend who worked the previous shift dancing like crazy in the middle of the store with this blaring wayyyy louder than we're supposed to have the stereo






I joined him ahaahhahaha
_this goddamn song....._


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 26, 2015)

this whole tape is sick as hell
banger tracks 4 sure


----------



## Beardo (Jan 26, 2015)

I love Manila


----------



## Saylor (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Jacklives (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## earthquake (Jan 26, 2015)

electrogram by vinyl theatre is pretty good!

i also just really like zedd, hit me up if u love edm who knows im might fall in love with you (the last part was a joke...sort of)


----------



## tinytaylor (Jan 27, 2015)

sleep and swim (like a shark) unknown mortal orchestra
this is my jam.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 29, 2015)

My mom gave me this record for my birthday <33


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## ohde-de-deer (Jan 29, 2015)

oh<3 definitely check out a band called "Balam Acab" if you want something easy to listen too. they're really melodic and rather amazing. and i'll always recommend alt-j, because their music is perf~


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't know why I haven't come to this thread yet.  I'll start posting music here for you guys, I have a ton of it.  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nW5AF0m9Zw


----------



## MrPicklez (Jan 29, 2015)

This thread needs more Anthony Green in it.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 29, 2015)

latest purchase


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 30, 2015)

Creeps from the deep!


----------



## MrPicklez (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 30, 2015)

saved this from a $1 bin at work!!!!!!!!


----------



## gattaca (Jan 30, 2015)

If you're not used to listening to foreign music/Korean music and/or hip-hop/rap... then listen to *"Shoebox" by Epik High*! It's by a Korean group (no it's not KPop) so you won't understand it if you speak Korean, but I like listening to the music nonetheless. The songs aren't a typical drug/partying/etc. sort of song (which there is nothing wrong with those types of songs!) and I guess they are probably deeper, but like I said, the lyrics aren't going to matter if you don't speak Korean (but you can easily find translations).

My favorite songs on the album are: Happen Ending, Burj Khalifa (!!! my favorite !!!), and Shoebox. The music video for the song "Born Hater" is awesome too!


----------



## unravel (Jan 31, 2015)

Spag Heddy - Pink Koeks


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

This is my favourite thread omg
You all have such good music tastes. <3



Spoiler










​


----------



## Beardo (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry there's a lot, I just couldn't post the whole soundtrack, since there's a few songs that aren't very much on their own and require visuals and stuff.


----------



## Jacklives (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## tinytaylor (Feb 1, 2015)

mac demarco - treat her better
long live mac demarco


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 1, 2015)

work pick ups today:





Bob Seger's Against the Wind





Phil Collin's No Jacket Required


----------



## Eldin (Feb 1, 2015)

Can't wait to see them in March~


----------



## Beardo (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

*Someone please give me some good alternative/indie rock bands.. *


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 2, 2015)

Trance, Drum and bass
Song: new beginnings
artist: Feint


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## tinytaylor (Feb 2, 2015)

*modest mouse* lampshades on fire
can't wait for that album


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## http:// (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 3, 2015)

http:// said:


>



ayyy my boys I've seen them 30+ times lives what up


----------



## http:// (Feb 3, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> ayyy my boys I've seen them 30+ times lives what up



Whaaaaat? That's some serious dedication. They are pretty great, though, so they deserve great fans, too.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 3, 2015)

today's work purchase
(I essentially get paid in records honestly)




Ben Howard's I Forget Where We Were


----------



## Flumes (Feb 3, 2015)

Album: Shrines
Artist: Purity Ring
Tracklist:
-Crawlersout

-Fineshrine

-Ungirthed

-Amenamy

-Grandloves

-Cartographist 

-Belispeak 

-Saltkin ((this is my favorite song <3

-Obedear 

-Lofticries 

-Shuck​


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 3, 2015)

just ordered the double LP release I'm hyped


----------



## Penny Lane (Feb 3, 2015)

Indie Rock: Alt-J / This Is All Yours

My fave song from my fave band. Dunno if anybody has already posted them but this song is definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Irwim (Feb 4, 2015)

Cool songs, guys! Keep them going.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Feb 5, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

tyDi ft. RUNAGROUND - Chase You Down [PREMIERE]


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

one of her best


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 5, 2015)

It has been a Ween kind of day... and I like it.


----------



## device (Feb 5, 2015)

I mostly listen to trap music.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 5, 2015)

today's purchase from work


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> today's purchase from work


She's awesome.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> She's awesome.



she was a total babe too


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> she was a total babe too



True that.


----------



## Eldin (Feb 5, 2015)

this song just came on at work surprised I found a good station


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

Eldin said:


> this song just came on at work surprised I found a good station



I love that one.. Have it on some 70s collection cd and I think I played that one to death still awesome af


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 6, 2015)

A+ album


----------



## http:// (Feb 6, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> A+ album



I ****ing love them.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 6, 2015)

Eldin said:


> this song just came on at work surprised I found a good station



A guy I knew through my work (housing for people with severe psychological problems) listened to this song litterally for hours and hours on repeat, every day. You could hear it outside, because he had the volume very high.

It says a lot I never heard anyone complaining about the noise. I love that song myself as well. Its my train song, I love listening to it in the train on long trips, gazing outside.

Oh, and Joni Mitchell rocks too.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

(this is for you Beardo)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 7, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


>



my aunt stole this record from my mom's record collection and my cousin took it from my aunt so I stole it back from my cousin to add to my collection 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


>



I love these guys.. good music taste


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## epona (Feb 8, 2015)

such a cool song


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

She's awesome


----------



## loreiid (Feb 8, 2015)

*Doldrums - Endless Winter*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

This live one is just pure love


----------



## unravel (Feb 9, 2015)

Gorillaz - Spitting Out The Demons


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes the music is pretty much like the cover lol


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 9, 2015)

Got tickets to see him in April. Swoon!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 9, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Got tickets to see him in April. Swoon!



Saw a stop on the age of adz tour and it was the best concert Ive ever been to by farrrr!!! got a ticket to see him on this tour too! yaaaaa!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Inkbug (Feb 10, 2015)

ahhh. ty to Maggie Stiefvater's Raven Cycle mix for tuning me into this. b/c it's so good *-*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

His best song, period.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2015)

i like the remix more than the original heh


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2015)

Enjoy!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

awesome psych rock from HK


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## A-Link (Feb 13, 2015)

I listen to this while I work. A true masterpiece in my opinion.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 13, 2015)

my friend bought this record and as a whole it's one of the best albums I've heard in a long time...
I mean it has a Dolly cover on it soooooo what up


----------



## Saylor (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Feb 14, 2015)

You are
a radio star


----------



## tobi! (Feb 14, 2015)

anyone a fan of ska


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 14, 2015)

http://vikingmoses.bandcamp.com/album/the-parts-that-showed

YOOOOOOOOOOOO LISTEN TO THIS ALBUM


----------



## Javocado (Feb 14, 2015)

*HYPE SONG*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2015)

Beardo said:


> You are
> a radio star



Not an overly 80s pop fan but that one is awesome.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## matcha (Feb 14, 2015)

obedear - purity ring


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exnYb3lpdnk

the video thing wasn't working so posting a link now..


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 15, 2015)

Since I noticed I`m not the only Fleetwood Mac fan here, a live performance with support of a Bigbang of the song "Don`t Stop" (which happens to be my fave song of Fleetwood Mac).


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 16, 2015)

$1 bin rescue from work
 barbra


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Feb 16, 2015)

beth phoenix i miss u


----------



## tinytaylor (Feb 16, 2015)

drakula (hey man) - richard swift


----------



## chronic (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

i found jubs


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 16, 2015)

chronic said:


>



GOING TO SEE HIM IN MAY!!! CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 16, 2015)

This group is so fab


----------



## Dandy (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## MayorErin (Feb 17, 2015)

_channel orange full studio album - my favorite album_


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> snip
> 
> This group is so fab



^^^ I can confirm the fabness of mother mother


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 17, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


>



A My Bloody Valentine cover!  That was pretty enjoyable. This has always been one of my favorites:






The last minute or so is sublime.


----------



## Groundbird (Feb 17, 2015)

I had a hard time deciding, but I figure I'll post an album from an artist I didn't even know existed until two days ago!  Because I could post more popular stuff, but it's more fun to actually discover someone, isn't it? 

She dabbles in dance-pop music, and electropop.  In a way, she reminds me of Nicki Minaj, voice and sound wise.  But I think I like her much more than Nicki.  Akon liked her sound and signed her.  She's also a model ( at 5'1!! ), started acting professionally at 9, and various other tidbit facts, but.  I find her amazing.

The album I want to share is Trouble, from 2013.

O1. Television
-- The intro to the song is a bit boring, but once the song starts, it's really nice.
O2. Problem
O3. Stop Me
-- Definitely one of my least favorite songs because it has a strange sound, but it's still worth a listen through at least once.
O4. Boys Don't Cry
O5. Daddy's Girl
-- One of my favorites!
O6. Saturday Night
-- _The_ favorite one on the album.  Whoo.
O7. Devils Don't Fly
O8. Outta Time
O9. Controversy
-- I really like the idea behind this one.
1O. Rabbit Hole
-- Don't like this one much, but also worth the listen through at least once.
11. Watching You
-- Same with this one.
12. Marlboro Lights
-- Another favorite!
13. Trouble

And here's a link to the full album, if you're lazy like me.  Hope you (all) enjoy!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2015)

enjoi


----------



## Beardo (Feb 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZKtKV9jmcSd5Ybh3m5fm5EarqQkkJ1QH
This is the playlist for the Mother Mother album "The Sticks" 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbOu7Vt1EZqLzieuMWmAYxerBPEcICxx6
This is the playlist for their album "O My ♥"
I highly suggest both of them


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 18, 2015)

We got the new Districts album in the store last week and I finally listened to it and it's pretty damn good!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## pocky (Feb 19, 2015)

so many amazing songs! here is my contribution. it's this indie/folktronica? band i love B)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

"The Big Problem (not)= Solution. The Solution = Let It Be" by Crispin Glover. It is probably THE most bizarre find of mine. This actor, Crispin Glover, was already known as a weirdo for playing as obscure/dark characters, and he sure does put his weird tastes in this one and only album he's ever made. I love it. It shows his creativity and individuality. This peculiar collection of songs and recordings include:

1. Overture
2. Selected Readings From Rat Catching
3. New Clean Song
4. Auto-Manipulator
5. Clowny Clown Clown
6. Getting Out Of Bed
7. These Boots Are Made For Walking
8. Darling Young Man On The Flying Trapeze
9. Never Say Never To Always
10-13. Selected Readings From Oak Mot
14. Untitled Bonus Track 1
15. Untitled Bonus Track 2
16. Untitled Bonus Track 3

My personal favorites are These Boots Are Made For Walking, New Clean Song, Getting Out Of Bed, Untitled Bonus Track 1, Never Say Never To Always, Darling Young Man On The Flying Trapeze, Auto-Manipulator, and... my favorite one of all... CLOWNY CLOWN CLOWN. If you don't wanna fool with listening to this album, please, at least listen to Clowny Clown Clown. It even has a music video to it, you can find it on YouTube.


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 19, 2015)

Such a great album.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Feb 19, 2015)

i always hear this on ssb combo videos and i like it
so i decided to finally look it up and apparently it's from an anime i've never seen lel
well enjoi


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 19, 2015)

dollar bin boys


----------



## Cory (Feb 19, 2015)

so good


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Ashtot (Feb 21, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/sablemusic/thunder-wave

https://soundcloud.com/sablemusic/lurf

EP by Sable. If you like electronic and vocaloid then you'll probably dig this.


----------



## Feloreena (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 21, 2015)

posting this again because it means that much to me


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## DCB (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## MrPicklez (Feb 22, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


>



I see boobs


----------



## June (Feb 23, 2015)

the north!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Finnian (Feb 23, 2015)

Toasted Plastic anyone? 





Or some lame ska music?




This was like my favorite song when I was 13.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

So chill


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


>



I watched this a few nights ago after taking Bout her newest album.  What was up with the Play Doh masks!?!

Here's my (scary) contribution to this thread:


----------



## Bowie (Feb 24, 2015)

This is so powerful.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

Grace Jones is cool. About the masks on Ayu's dancers.. well figure it out


----------



## Javocado (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## infinikitten (Feb 24, 2015)

Still on my never-ending quest to find more female vocalists who sound even remotely like Janis Joplin. I love that raspy quality her voice had; I miss it.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## DivaCrossing (Feb 24, 2015)

I just got into Imagine Dragons recently, and I love this song so much


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## zoetrope (Feb 24, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Still on my never-ending quest to find more female vocalists who sound even remotely like Janis Joplin. I love that raspy quality her voice had; I miss it.




Are you familiar with Brandi Carlile?  Her voice isn't reaaaaly like Joplins but I think it has a similar quality.  She can really belt it out!  Here's a performance I like a lot:






And for some reason that reminded me of this song.  Again, not really like Joplin but she has a husky voice and the song is loverly.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Janis Joplin you said?






(also this cover is not inappropriate, lol it shows no sexual or whatever stuff you guys are scared of)


----------



## tinytaylor (Feb 25, 2015)

*thought ballune * by unknown mortal orchestra
afraid i'm gonna get sick of them since they're all i listen to now


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

have some 60s garage


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 27, 2015)

Zoetrope and Noiru, you are my saviors. Those are AMAZING.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Zoetrope and Noiru, you are my saviors. Those are AMAZING.


you're welcome, let me know if you want more


----------



## LacrimosaMelody (Feb 28, 2015)

Stromae is amazing, he sings in French but his songs are quite deep. And he will be at Coachella this year!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Brackets (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

amazing angel (ps it took me like 700 times to post the video correctly rip bells)


----------



## diogocrossing (Mar 1, 2015)

brand new is going to the primavera barcelona fest
it's not coming to primavera oporto
im;hurt baes


----------



## Saylor (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Yuni (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## charade501 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Mar 2, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Great Good Fine OK - Youre The One For Me


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## r a t (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## DCB (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

one of my fav openings


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## section (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## charade501 (Mar 3, 2015)

Everyone should listen to a bit of Kevin Gilbert. Fantastic musician, died way too young.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Leela (Mar 3, 2015)

I just posted the lyrics video because for some reason the music video creeps me out lol


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 3, 2015)

Love paloma


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 3, 2015)

Drake - 6 God Remix
https://soundcloud.com/brrybnds3/drake-6-god-us-by-brrybnds


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 3, 2015)

In honor of acquiring a rather juicy peach.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> In honor of acquiring a rather juicy peach.



congrats, more peaches


----------



## Beardo (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Yuni (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

love these guys.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 4, 2015)

I love her voice!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

OF COURSE YOUD POST HYPERDIMENTIA


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Feloreena (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

*Crown the Empire - The Resistance: Rise of the Runaways*

[video=youtube;cD4bdTYp63o]https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKcGEIO7V0rVTpaN8JTEPqTOsDghQH7rw[/video]

*Here's the playlist for the whole album: Crown the Empire - The Resistance: Rise of the Runaways*

I love them so much ....I can't even...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

some good ol' pinoy rock


----------



## Javocado (Mar 6, 2015)

DEM GHIII FLASHBAX


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

>still owns that game. best in the series.

#ghIIIfriday


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

This album is super soothing, and one of my personal favorites. Radiohead is mostly known for their song creep, but this entire album is beautiful. I highly recommend listening if you just need something to help you relax, but jam out at the same time.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Crown the Empire - The Resistance: Rise of the Runaways*
> 
> [video=youtube;cD4bdTYp63o]https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKcGEIO7V0rVTpaN8JTEPqTOsDghQH7rw[/video]
> 
> ...



Yesssssss


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Heartcore (Mar 7, 2015)

Been obsessed with Robyn-Dancing on my Own today.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## snapdragon (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 9, 2015)

I love The Shins, good band.


----------



## unravel (Mar 10, 2015)

Will & Tim - Song Of Storms (Zelda Theme)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 10, 2015)

A great love song... and the best remix of it. Better than the original, I think 






- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> snippy



That song is a deep cut for me. A+



snapdragon said:


> snippy



WHAT? Cat Power?! Yes. Best Friends <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

have some FTB


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 11, 2015)

This song hurts me, but I can't seem to stop listening to it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXOAwbazzKQ&index=5&list=FL_FkzM5ueqoZZCsb97CPaUA


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Feloreena (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## zoetrope (Mar 11, 2015)

This video is perfect.  Probably my favorite fan made video ever.


----------



## tumut (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

trippy **** m8


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h64F4Twfacw&list=FL_FkzM5ueqoZZCsb97CPaUA&index=111


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

And because, friday:






awesome acoustic performance


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## tumut (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Mar 15, 2015)

Eugene McGuinness - Sugarplum


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

pre-FTB awesomeness


----------



## tinytaylor (Mar 15, 2015)

_a lizard state_ by king krule.
love love fricken love


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Have some Joan, one of the greatest performers ever


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 16, 2015)

Ignore the face in the video.  It's sort of creepy.  But the song is legit.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFtMl-uipA8&list=RDN9XKLqGqwLA&index=15


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## zoetrope (Mar 17, 2015)

Japanese prog rock in a made up language.  I kind of hate prog but this album really hits the spot.


----------



## SuperaDorian (Mar 17, 2015)

Monkey Tree by Mother Mother

Album: Very Good Bad Thing


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Pretty good, freaked out without being too experimental/relax music


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FOBxcluXdk&index=6&list=FL_FkzM5ueqoZZCsb97CPaUA


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Good without being too commercial/mainstream yoga music


----------



## Roel (Mar 18, 2015)

She's releasing her album this summer!


----------



## tinytaylor (Mar 18, 2015)

this charming man by the smiths


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

probs my fav piece by her


----------



## tumut (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## oreo (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i-Yqsnhngo&index=2&list=FL_FkzM5ueqoZZCsb97CPaUA


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

There is a better version on youtube, but that contains nipples so I can't really post it here. Brilliant soundtrack though.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 20, 2015)

Spoiler: me rn listening to a high quality version of this leak


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

brilliant.

also that MC guy ranting in the beginning lol


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 20, 2015)

Cursive plays tonight at the Triple Rock! I've been waiting for this since I was a sophomore in high school.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 20, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Cursive plays tonight at the Triple Rock! I've been waiting for this since I was a sophomore in high school.



I knew you were Minnesotan!  I knew it!


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

Didn't knew she did that many Godzilla soundtrack stuff. Awesome


----------



## tinytaylor (Mar 21, 2015)

_the purple bottle_ by *animal collective
v nice, i dig it*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

This album together with Make-up are their masterpieces, imo.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Hoontirun-Senpai (Mar 21, 2015)

Heres some video game music I like


----------



## JamesBertie (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## hulaburger (Mar 22, 2015)

tinytaylor said:


> _the purple bottle_ by *animal collective
> v nice, i dig it*



u the real mvp


you should listen to El Guincho. he reminds me of a spanish panda bear.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 22, 2015)

get tha get tha get tha get tha get tha get tha money
cake cake cake cake cake cake


----------



## oreo (Mar 22, 2015)

This song is about an abusive relationship.​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Ceri (Mar 23, 2015)

I love and recommend Exorcisms by Bella Morte, a goth rock group. Beautiful musicianship, amazing lyrics, and they're so nice!


----------



## gloomyfox (Mar 23, 2015)

I love grizzly bears they are indie 
and my chemical romance is my life


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 23, 2015)

jammin out


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


>



good **** dude


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 24, 2015)

me & my gf


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 24, 2015)

Ive got this on vinyl and it is PRIME.

theres a lot of swearing though.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 24, 2015)

I now own LPs of every studio album (and 3 live albums) pressed by bob seger. (thanks pops)
this album is so ****ing good


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

^good picks.


----------



## treedoll (Mar 24, 2015)

I got to see Tycho this past weekend and this was the opening track. I wasn't huge into them before but now I'm a little obsessed to say the least. The guy behind the synth/guitar writes all the music and is also a huge graphic designer so everything associated with Tycho is very pretty to listen to & look at. This is definitely my favorite version of Spectre.


----------



## unravel (Mar 25, 2015)

Keys n Krates - Dum Dee Dum


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 25, 2015)

i heard this guy on the alt. radio station and thought he sounded pretty cool, don't know how popular he is. this is my favorite song from his album, andrew mcmahon in the wilderness!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

this lowkey is hype as hell


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> this lowkey is hype as hell



oh my GODSHDCH i was literally about to post tht but u beat me to the punch lmao


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 25, 2015)

u guys r weird 

>good music


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 25, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> u guys r weird
> 
> >good music



good 1, used to listen to this band back in the day. 

and on top of the page again wow XD


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 25, 2015)

bcuz my music is best music ♡

it "tops" everything else ;]


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> bcuz my music is best music ♡
> 
> it "tops" everything else ;]



nope and im a proud weirdo!


----------



## unravel (Mar 26, 2015)

Get Scared Sarcasm Lyric Video Official


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2015)

Can't argue w/ the classics


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxwolf64: Yes,  Gotta love Nirvana


----------



## tinytaylor (Mar 26, 2015)

yoo I just started listening to dgd
mac demarco - passing out pieces


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 26, 2015)

cute & happy song *:･ﾟ✧ 
leaves
by cheers elephant


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

so I tend to listen to good-voiced girl singers with nice lyrics... its definitely a departure from usual things posted around here, but this song has overtaken my life the past week!






video is a little strange... but whatevs


----------



## tobi! (Mar 26, 2015)

under 300k? bs


----------



## hulaburger (Mar 26, 2015)

i replayed Vice City n bought it for pc
best soundtrack of any GTA


----------



## unravel (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh Wonder - Technicolour Beat (Urban Contact Remix)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2015)

This album is one of their more underrated ones for sure.
Also, liking what you guys are posting! Keep it up!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

<33


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2015)

Skyhook said:


>



Dope. I like it.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

i absolutely love vance joy (saw him in concert recently!) and yes i realize riptide is overplayed as heck. however, it makes me upset to know that this song, along w/the rest of his album_ dream your life away_ has gotten hardly an recognition.






mess is mine 
by vance joy


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

I really love JPOP and I think everyone should give it a try~
I recommend Perfume and Kyary Pamyu Pamyu!


----------



## nard (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Tao (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't often listen to Vocaloid stuff but I listened to this and it's a really good metal album. The use of Vocaloid didn't make me cringe (for the most part) like usual and the instrumentals are fantastic (for the most part).


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Tommi (Mar 28, 2015)

You all need to listen to Lana Del Rey. 
It will change your life <3


----------



## oreo (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

Tommi said:


> You all need to listen to Lana Del Rey.
> It will change your life <3



the intro to Cola is absolutely hilarious... lol


----------



## hazelden (Mar 29, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> [/spoiler]



i just saw this.... fam...

- - - Post Merge - - -





this is rly good


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

Sad Muppets are the saddest thing ever


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


>



Is this elevator music? IDC, it's great XD


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

If you ever get the chance, listen to Beartooth. They're absolutely amazing. 

Also, on a much smaller scale, you should listen to an American band from New York called Far From Over. Their debut album, The Ascent is stunning. They also did a wonderful cover of Taylor Swift's Blank Space.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

Mari Henmi? nah she was pretty famous in her days.. gotta love jap 60s


----------



## abelsister (Mar 29, 2015)

These ones are somewhat popular, but I really love 'em to death;
The 1975
Arctic Monkeys
One Republic
Coldplay
Marina and the Diamonds
P!ATD (Panic at the Disco)
FOB (Fall out Boy)
Sky Ferreira
Death Cab for Cutie
...and thats all I can think of right now, lel ~


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## r a t (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Aizu (Mar 30, 2015)

Just because I'm into songs with German in them at the moment, although the singer can't really pronounce the German properly ^ ^;;


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Oakhaven (Mar 30, 2015)

If you're into alternative indie stuff, you'll probably dig these bands!

-Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros
-Dr. Dog
-The Avett Brothers
-A Great Big Pile of Leaves
-atl-J
-CHVRCHES
-Walk The Moon


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been really into Daughter lately.


----------



## oh mah gah (Mar 30, 2015)

Ugh, I love that album. Especially Drift and Smother


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 31, 2015)

also dropped 40 on this at work today. It's so damn cool.


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 31, 2015)

So excited for Rock the Garden this year. Finally get to see B&S (and Modest Mouse)! Squeeeeeeee.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

idk but this song is pretty good imo


----------



## Beardo (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## GumCat (Mar 31, 2015)

Listening to a lot of Shabazz Palaces lately. One of those names I had always heard but never listened until a song in this album got posted to my tumblr feed. Really easy for me to go through the whole thing without noticing. Just a lotta good/thoughtful sounds to have in your ears. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67cx9M2c51M


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

one of my fav bands lately


----------



## Saylor (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## SockHead (Apr 1, 2015)

two great songz


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh wonder- lose it


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

good neo-gs rock stuff


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2015)

Dub Scout - Lavender Town


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

The album version from her #3 album is way better than the ones she do live and such, though


----------



## Saylor (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

Saylor said:


>


I absolutely love this. Thank you.

Here's some stuff that I've been listening over the past few days.


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 4, 2015)

My Favourite Songs
The Killers- All these thing that I've done
George Ezra- Budapest
Mother Mother- Monkey Tree
Cage The Elephant- Ain't No Rest For the Wicked
Also anything by the Beatles (early albums are best)

great songs


----------



## unravel (Apr 5, 2015)

Teminite - Goin' In


----------



## unravel (Apr 5, 2015)

The Amity Affliction - Chasing Ghosts


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Apr 5, 2015)

love this movie


----------



## Javocado (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## BerryPop (Apr 5, 2015)

Some people complain about the beat drop.


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 5, 2015)

One of my absolute favorites...






- - - Post Merge - - -

K, I know I just posted, but this song is just so infectious and AWESOME :>


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2015)

Posted about this in another thread.






Julieta Venegas, mexican pop singer. If you like that, listen to her MTV Unplugged concert. Simply beautiful. Her older work is better, but her newest albums are good as well. Basically, all of her music is extremely catchy.


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

love the killers


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

*yo*


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

just some instrumental from jack steadman of bombay bicycle club


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Android (Apr 8, 2015)

ooh I like that one foxwolf

An oldie but a goodie. Not as obscure as others in this thread, but I like it






Studio version is better, but there is no video to go along with it. It'd be boring to post that


----------



## tobi! (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## kikiiii (Apr 9, 2015)

_montana_
by 
tycho






_awake_
by
tycho 

couldnt decide on one bc they r both equally as great!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 9, 2015)

D'Angelo is so goddamn good


----------



## Android (Apr 9, 2015)

Really loves this song. Video is great as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

good ol' shiet man <3


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 9, 2015)

I  love the new avatar!

NEW TORO Y MOI


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

mine or? if so thanks if not well thanks anyways


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> I  love the new avatar!
> 
> NEW TORO Y MOI



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
FINALLY
it reminds me a lot more like the woodlands demo with a lil more tang i guess?
im excited to here the entire album now. ;;;;vvv;;;;

and ill post my fav toro y moi song again b/c its amazing:


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 9, 2015)

I watched Dumb & Dumber last night and I can't get this out of my head (which is okay cause this song rules).


----------



## Improv (Apr 9, 2015)

the only important song
YES IM KIDDING


----------



## tobi! (Apr 9, 2015)

found this by accident.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Apr 9, 2015)

My brother's been playing this on repeat for awhile and I love it, lol.


----------



## Android (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

this song is totally life. seriously. just embrace it and float away


----------



## Skep (Apr 10, 2015)

ayyy lmao B)))


----------



## Javocado (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Apr 10, 2015)

God, I used to love these guys before they got really popular.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

<3 god one of my fav soundtrack songs


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Lektic (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 11, 2015)

Dan Reeder is realllllllly important to me


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Chaotix (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Android (Apr 11, 2015)

*noiru:* I've been listening to your songs and I'm really digging the Japanese Bossa Nova. Thanks for introducing me to this. 





I'll advertise Julieta once again. This time, it's her MTV unplugged rendition of "Lento." I think it was pretty smart of her to change the meaning of the song, without the need to changing the lyrics. She changed her cute, young love pop song into an emotional fleeting love ballad, simply by playing with the tempo.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Trundle (Apr 11, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ughhh so gooooood


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 11, 2015)

OooOooOOOOOoooo I love post-hardcore and metal c:
I'd recommend Bring Me the Horizon and Of Mice and Men.
For Bring Me the horizon, the album that really really really got them popular is Semptiternal, but I'd recommends Suicide Season for heavier stuffs


----------



## LilyACNL (Apr 11, 2015)

George Ezra- Budapest


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 12, 2015)

BL▲CK † CEILING - WVFFLIFE





CRIM3S - Stay Ugly (Full EP)
Tracklisting:
1.-Lost.
2.-Pansy.
3.-Dose.
4.-Stay ugly.
5.-Stress.


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

Android: you're welcome C:






heard Jukka Tolonen (guitarist) on finnish telly yesterday, so good n_n


----------



## tinytaylor (Apr 12, 2015)

*kendrick lamar* _alright_
my fave on this album thus far


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Gandalf (Apr 13, 2015)

ooo yes


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Instrumental kinda day.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 13, 2015)

I still haven't listened to anything other than this since this dropped. album of the year so far hell yeah


----------



## Javocado (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 13, 2015)

jav come over and listen to drake all night with me and my squad


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

jav a ball.


----------



## Improv (Apr 13, 2015)

the colourist is probably my favorite band on earth


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

these guys are ****ing peak <3


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 14, 2015)

because ramblin
and merle. always merle.
and scott avett. always scott avett.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol before I saw the vid I thought it was Merle Oberon.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 14, 2015)

unf. ALWAYS Merle. shes a babe.

I always open this in two or three tabs and loop it over itself. idk why. but I love it. try it out!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

The actress, lol.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 14, 2015)

my gf


----------



## piichinu (Apr 14, 2015)

I really like Lana del Rey. I have a top three list (not in order):
1. Kinda Outta Luck (I put it on auto-replay starting from 0:40
2. Jealous Girl
3. Lolita (this version only)


Spoiler:  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoCZR6WeTx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7693Sbywig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlHa6yfdCSE


Some other good ones:
This is What Makes Us Girls
Summertime Sadness
Carmen
Without You
& Diet Mountain Dew.

Of course there are others but these are in my playlist.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## kikiiii (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 14, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I really like Lana del Rey. I have a top three list (not in order):
> 1. Kinda Outta Luck (I put it on auto-replay starting from 0:40
> 2. Jealous Girl
> 3. Lolita (this version only)
> ...



YAAAAASSS I was obsessed for like half a year, Lana is bae


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

this lady is so damn good.. <3


----------



## Android (Apr 15, 2015)

Sufjan's new album is great. Not his best work, but still pretty enjoyable and calming!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

psych rock at its finest


----------



## penguins (Apr 16, 2015)

my girl barbra streisand


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 16, 2015)

Different than what I usually listen to, but I'm kinda obsessed.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 16, 2015)

penguins said:


> my girl barbra streisand



I love barbara so much you don't even know. come hang out and we'll watch smackdown tongiht and listen to barbara and play 2k14


----------



## penguins (Apr 16, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> I love barbara so much you don't even know. come hang out and we'll watch smackdown tongiht and listen to barbara and play 2k14



aw thanks yo 
i just got home so it looks like i won't be watching the rest of smackdown tonight sobs
(let me go find another song to share so this doesn't count as a spam post brb)

edit;






kk got one 
basically the less popular bohemian rhapsody imo


----------



## tinytaylor (Apr 16, 2015)

*kendrick lamar* _alright_


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2015)

Cash Cash - Overtime


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Feloreena (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## gloomyfox (Apr 17, 2015)

i only listen to rock so yeah its amazing


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

This song is really cute and gets stuck in my head ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 18, 2015)

Oooh did I post this already yes well too bad


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 19, 2015)

Florence and the Machine is coming out with a new album!!! I've been so excited since I found out, this song always calms me down and is my favorite so far.... 






Shake it out is my all-time favorite song though


----------



## unravel (Apr 19, 2015)

Hypnotic


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

good 70s rock stuff underrated af


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

need to see arctic monkeys live tbh


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll let you judge


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 20, 2015)

oops


----------



## penguins (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 20, 2015)

a really cool customer turned me onto this band today. I'm really into him. It's just one guy playing all the instruments and whatnot. it's like 15 years old but damn good and refreshing


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 20, 2015)

currently obsessed w/tycho geez


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Cover by Akina Nakamori, original is sung by Momoe Yamaguchi (which is also a great oldies J-pop singer)


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 20, 2015)

He's gonna be all up in my face (well, not really, but I wish) on Wednesday. Nothing but Sufjan until then.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 21, 2015)

me the past two nights ughhhh this so good


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

So gooood. Also if you ever get the chance to see the full Monterey Pop movie, DO IT. It's ****ing brilliant


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

OMG....Janis!!!  Love her so much.

And I hope this AMAZING inspiration right here is feeling better.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

JANIS IS LIFE

Joni Mitchell is fab as **** too <3 love her.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Cool track, noiru.

And this....because THIS always puts me in the best mood.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 21, 2015)

ladies' day


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

thanks, linda is life too <3

fleetwood maaaaaac <3






some japanese late-60s

- - - Post Merge - - -






idfk who this lady is but damn that voice


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Okay....how did I not know this existed?  Interesting....not EPIC (if you get the reference, you're hella cool) but a decent rendition of The Commodores classic.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm so excited for the full album to release.
I've been listening to all the singles nonstop.


----------



## r a t (Apr 21, 2015)

I have no idea what to expect for their new album ​


----------



## penguins (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

penguins said:


>



OMG...I love this song.  <3


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 21, 2015)

The over the garden wall soundtrack. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 22, 2015)

Toniiiiight!


----------



## tumut (Apr 22, 2015)

penguins said:


>


Yes, I ****ing love The Killers


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## penguins (Apr 22, 2015)

yaaas


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 23, 2015)

Seth Avett and Jessica Mayfield cover Elliott Smith ughhhhh


----------



## penguins (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

Can't get enough Mother Mother


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

I get this stuck in my head all the time, and my boyfriend and I like to since our "heat"s its pretty cute tbh.


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## r a t (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## penguins (Apr 25, 2015)

made me laugh heh


----------



## Nay (Apr 25, 2015)

Really good stuff by this guy, his name is Jhameel & he went onto American Idol like once I believe

I'm a big fan!! Take a listen if you like pop/electronica


----------



## laurenx (Apr 26, 2015)

3 words (well idk if they're words but): lana del rey, doesn't even matter how main stream she is, put your hipster ways aside and listen


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## thatoneguy023 (Apr 27, 2015)

"I want something, something very true, something worth my while, something special to do."

I'm sure we can all relate to such words in one way or another. Another night of chain smoking and running thoughts. 






- - - Post Merge - - -



penguins said:


> made me laugh heh



god damn, this is so great. thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 27, 2015)

sad because I got drunk and made out with a friend that I've had a crush on for a bit last night. today we talked about it and I confessed that I've been crushing on her and she said she didn't want to let it go anywhere because she's leaving town for good in a little over a month. really ****ing bummed and tired of being so damn lonely all the time and really care about her and cried because she's leaving so goddamn soon. and my roommate and best friend is leaving the same month and I'm going to miss them so much even though I know they're both going on to do better things and grow personally and I'm beyond happy for both of them but I still cried myself to sleep a few nights ago thinking about my best friend in the entire world leaving for grad school in alaska in a little over a month.


----------



## thatoneguy023 (Apr 27, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> sad because I got drunk and made out with a friend that I've had a crush on for a bit last night. today we talked about it and I confessed that I've been crushing on her and she said she didn't want to let it go anywhere because she's leaving town for good in a little over a month. really ****ing bummed and tired of being so damn lonely all the time and really care about her and cried because she's leaving so goddamn soon. and my roommate and best friend is leaving the same month and I'm going to miss them so much even though I know they're both going on to do better things and grow personally and I'm beyond happy for both of them but I still cried myself to sleep a few nights ago thinking about my best friend in the entire world leaving for grad school in alaska in a little over a month.



I understand this so much. Reminds me of the time when a friend I highly adored and I decided to drink together one night, as we did every now and then. She began crying all of a sudden, letting me know that she would be leaving soon, but how she would miss everyone here, especially me, because she highly adored me. The thing with those situations is that most people don't understabd how difficult that can be. Most just say "as long as you keep in touch, it won't be so bad" or "you'll see them again eventually". But that's the thing. We won't be able to touch each other and we don't know how long eventually will be. It could be soon, it could be never again. Sure, some make it work, but it just never is the same. Things change over time. People change over time. We can only hope that life continues well for them from then on. We had passionate sex that same night, and since then, it's been a while since I've seen her, or even heard from her. Within the memories we shared is the only way I can touch her again. Still, hope is yet to be completely lost. I still hope to see her again someday.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Cool that they made a Cream cover


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 27, 2015)

I forgot all about this song until it came up in my iTunes last night. This album was nominated for a freaking Grammy.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

probably one of a few vk songs i can still tolerate


----------



## Beardo (Apr 27, 2015)

This band is the closest thing to perfection I know of


----------



## Android (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been listening to this nonstop. kawaii~


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

this gilded vagina album is golden.

should be more yuya uchida & the flowers credit though since it was on challenge! they/FTB is my favorite band though


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 28, 2015)

Riptide by Vance Joy






Cool Kids by Echosmith





I put the lyric videos because its easier to learn the lyrics for new listners XD


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 28, 2015)

80's music


----------



## mattestro (Apr 28, 2015)

The new Muse track is pretty great


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 29, 2015)

this song is so sad its left me feeling empty


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 29, 2015)

This is the original piano version of Forbidden Colours by Ryuichi Sakamoto. The song features in the film Merry Christmas, Mr. Lawrence, a film David Bowie stars in, coincidentally. I personally don't like the version with vocals, but the original composition remains one of my favourite pieces to date and I highly recommend you listen to it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

there is a better video but they blocked it unless you are signed in -_-


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 29, 2015)

this beat is soooo tight + starfox shoutout

https://soundcloud.com/yungmorpheus/anamorphs-96-hilfiger-sealab2012


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 29, 2015)

This song brings back so many memories...


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 29, 2015)

can i just marry everyone in alt-j pls & thanks


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2015)

Sooo damn 80s but I love the video.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 30, 2015)

can't wait for new frank ocean ughhhh


----------



## Chaotix (May 1, 2015)

MSF X Daft Punk


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Feloreena (May 2, 2015)




----------



## kikiiii (May 2, 2015)

this song is so refreshing wowowow


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 2, 2015)

playing melee all day... ~shine on them hoes~


----------



## penguins (May 2, 2015)

kind of booty video but nice song i think


----------



## Beardo (May 2, 2015)

This whole album is just delicious


----------



## Pokemanz (May 2, 2015)

My favorite song from my favorite band. Every other song they made describes my life in one way or another. (Gone Forever being the highlight right now)


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 3, 2015)

It was made like a decade ago, but whatever. It's about an older woman falling in love with a younger guy.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Tao (May 4, 2015)

This video blew my mind as a kid. It's still one of my favorite videos (and songs)


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 4, 2015)

Check out Sweet Trip if you are into shoegaze and want something with an electronic sound to it


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

blast your ears


----------



## Feloreena (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 6, 2015)

Here's some Japanese pop music . . . from the _80s_


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (May 6, 2015)

Trying to not be crabby (work sucks). This helps.


----------



## Chaotix (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (May 7, 2015)

Otis.


----------



## penguins (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

one of my fav James Bond songs :3


----------



## Ramza (May 7, 2015)

I honestly wouldn't know how to describe Dean Blunt despite him putting out one of my favorite albums of 2014.




It's a grab bag and maybe two other songs at most sound similar to the video posted.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 8, 2015)

saw this precious angel tonight. the setlist was fantastic.
All Delighted People is my favorite sufjan release and I think it's veerrryyyy underrated and that it kind of got buried under Age of Adz... He played Owl and the Tanager (probably my favorite suf song overall tbh), Heirloom, and Enchanting Ghost. I cried a lot at that show goddamn ahahaha


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

SHIN MAZIN GOOOOOOO


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 8, 2015)

I was there 5/5/2015!

If I remember correctly, you have something epic to look forward to Noiru. 
Rated 5/5 on the holy crap scale.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

Awww yes man I can't frickin' wait .. 







this woman has a damn strong pipe have a blast


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 8, 2015)

I've constantly had back in black stuck in my head since last summer and tbh I love/hate it ahahaha


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

excellent cover


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 8, 2015)

Black Veil Brides- Heart of Fire

Pierce the Veil- Kings For A Day


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 9, 2015)




----------



## tobi! (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Pokemanz (May 10, 2015)

Been drooling over this season and I can't get enough of the ending.
I want it to be the opening theme of the new season of my novel. xD


----------



## Ramza (May 10, 2015)

Here's an album like Sunbather but cheesier and less likely to be talked about by Pitchfork


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)




----------



## tamagotchi (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 11, 2015)

Summer's coming. The best time to listen to some Casiopea.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

jav a ball


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 11, 2015)

this is frick'd up good


----------



## badcrumbs (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> snip
> jav a ball



This song came on the radio this weekend and to my surprise, my boyfriend knew EVERY SINGLE WORD. Six years and I'm still learning new things (aka he's ****ing nuts).

Now, some Hot Chip.


----------



## penguins (May 11, 2015)

the song that made me realize that i am a strong independent half black woman who don't need no man and should love herself no matter what unconditionally forever
also found it playing final fantasy but


----------



## Virals (May 11, 2015)

my guilty pleasure
i _love it_.


----------



## Ramza (May 11, 2015)

The 80s were the golden age of J-Pop


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 11, 2015)

been super emotional today and listened to spook all day he's so good


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)

34423 said:


> The 80s were the golden age of J-Pop



Yes, it was. Akina Nakamori always though <3


----------



## Ramza (May 12, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 12, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 12, 2015)

A lesser known classic.


----------



## Ramza (May 13, 2015)

this is not me _unfortunately._


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> A lesser known "classic".



Fixed it. Also they are pretty known mangoes.


----------



## shunishu (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 13, 2015)

A more accessible song form Boris' discography.


Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -

And here's the opposite side of the Boris spectrum.


Spoiler


----------



## shunishu (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 14, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 14, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (May 14, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Fixed it. Also they are pretty known mangoes.



I meant it's one of their lesser known songs, lol. Of course I know they're famous.


----------



## penguins (May 14, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (May 14, 2015)

Spoiler






penguins said:


>





cool cover of this by Parenthetical Girls





- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## tinytaylor (May 14, 2015)

wavves- everything is my fault


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

My favorite song of all time.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 14, 2015)

Prabha said:


> My favorite song of all time.



!!!!!! 
ey i like this song too haha


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> !!!!!!
> ey i like this song too haha



oh my Jesus it's amazing isnt it


----------



## shunishu (May 14, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 15, 2015)

Prabha said:


> My favorite song of all time.



You have good taste my friend.


----------



## shunishu (May 15, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 15, 2015)

was blaring this in the store last night and this cute girl came in and was singing it under her breath and was flirting hard with me
she asked me to just recommend any movie off the top of my head and I told her to watch _Vivre Sa Vie_ and she laughed and said "it better be good" she was cutttte too wtf


----------



## badcrumbs (May 15, 2015)

Yasss more Mountain Goats! This song reminds me of someone I really dislike, but it's a wonderful song.


----------



## Feloreena (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (May 15, 2015)

This is GLaDOS' Song, a song written by Ellen McLain, the woman who voices GLaDOS in all of her appearances. Originally intended as a song sung by GLaDOS to Chell in Portal 2, it was never included, but Ellen and her husband John (who also voices the Sniper in Team Fortress 2) recently recorded the song and, if you know GLaDOS' story and the theory surrounding her relationship with Chell, you'll probably get a little upset by it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

I don't think upset is the right words for that matter, I thought it was pretty good. Oh well easily offended people nowadays. hm hm.







One of my favorite anime endings/OST pieces. Beautiful.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

**** this blew my mind. fantastic. X JAPAN were my first Japanese oldies love and this version makes a good job.


----------



## Bowie (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I don't think upset is the right words for that matter, I thought it was pretty good. Oh well easily offended people nowadays. hm hm.



Oh, I didn't mean that in a bad way! Touching is perhaps a better word for it.


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Peebers (May 16, 2015)

I like the vibe this cover gives off. Not much I can say about it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Oh, I didn't mean that in a bad way! Touching is perhaps a better word for it.



Yeah, I liked it a lot  Two good game voices together can't be bad man.


----------



## Mycaruba (May 16, 2015)

If anyone's down or stressed, just listen to Nujabes, and you won't feel that bad after all :]


----------



## Feloreena (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Murray (May 17, 2015)

get some eurovision goodness into your uncultured minds


----------



## Ramza (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Gandalf (May 18, 2015)

Will permaban anyone that posts Bad Blood and that is a promise.

I won't but pls


----------



## Murray (May 18, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Will permaban anyone that posts Bad Blood and that is a promise.
> 
> I rlly like taylor swift





Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

not really into YUI but this one is good m80s


----------



## shunishu (May 19, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Prabha (May 19, 2015)

Damnit I'm starting to get hooked on The Neighborhood.

It's so different from what I usually listen to.. Yet I love it..


----------



## shunishu (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (May 20, 2015)

Someone posted the Blood Brothers a little while back, so I see that and raise them Neon Blonde.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Terri (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

oldies anime music are the best


----------



## shunishu (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (May 21, 2015)

Lindsay Lowend - Wind Fish Ep.

This ep is somewhat dubstep with a little bit of trap mixed in.

It is an interesting album though, because each song in the album is based off of video games! Super sweet ep, and I hope you guys take some time out of your day to listen to it.

Here is a link to a mix of the songs:
https://soundcloud.com/smbls/lindsay-lowend-wind-fish-ep


----------



## shunishu (May 21, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/magicsparkle


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)




----------



## oswaldies (May 22, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (May 22, 2015)

So goddamn catchy. Just like every other RCR song.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Peebers (May 22, 2015)

It's very pop and upbeat! I love pop songs most of the time, and I don't know why I never found out about her until now.


----------



## shunishu (May 22, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/babyalpaca


----------



## Bowie (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2015)

Currently obsessed with this song


----------



## tumut (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (May 23, 2015)




----------



## ThomasNLD (May 23, 2015)

Dutch singer Waylon signs a duet with Freddie Mercury (including an orchestra)
Personally I find that WAylon guy a bit annoying and overly quirky, but admittedly he nailed this to perfection, even according to Brian May. 

Link:
http://www.brianmay.com/queen/queennews/queennewsmay15b.html#33


----------



## kikiiii (May 23, 2015)

tame impala <333


----------



## shunishu (May 23, 2015)




----------



## mabadpe (May 24, 2015)

I really love instrumental music, jazz, metal, classic. Lyrics (or in metal screaming) mostly screws it up for me. This is pretty nice "stoner rock", unfortunately I missed the concert they gave in town (and ye don't like the singing part but rest is really great)


----------



## shunishu (May 24, 2015)

nitrada <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

i just jav to post this after last night's tp game lol


----------



## Feloreena (May 24, 2015)




----------



## AcidLucidity (May 25, 2015)




----------



## oswaldies (May 25, 2015)

Bowie said:


>




oh my gosh, i love this song! ; v ;​


----------



## penguins (May 25, 2015)

awesome song imo yeee



Spoiler: and it sounds even better slowed


----------



## Ramza (May 25, 2015)

Imagine The Avalanches but as a Japanese guy


----------



## Peebers (May 26, 2015)

tbh im not sure if i posted this but i've had this on repeat all day 
#noragrets
miss fame looks amazing here tho omg 
it would be an honor to be slapped by her


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 27, 2015)

this album has gotten me through some s**t over the years


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

jav some old school goodies.


----------



## Snickersnee (May 27, 2015)

Some impossibly atmospheric progressive metal with awesome songwriting. Really takes you to places.
Instrumental version of the album *here* if the vocals don't click with you.

Tracklist w/timestamps;

1. Epipelagic 0:00
2. Mesopelagic: Into the Uncanny 1:12
3. Bathyalpelagic I: Impasses 07:05
4. Bathyalpelagic II: The Wish in Dreams 11:30
5. Bathyalpelagic III: Disequilibrated 14:32
6. Abyssopelagic I: Boundless Vasts 18:33
7. Abyssopelagic II: Signals of Anxiety 21:45
8. Hadopelagic I: Omen of the Deep 26:34
9. Hadopelagic II: Let Them Believe 27:32
10. Demersal: Cognitive Dissonance 36:29
11. Benthic: The Origin of Our Wishes 44:47


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Probs one of the more obscure jap girls back in the days.. She has a last.fm page though surprisingly.

I think the title is something like 'Ginza no Maria' though.


----------



## shunishu (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 27, 2015)

For fans of... radio static


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 27, 2015)

Enjoy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

Rumi Koyama - Sasurai no Guitar/Manchurian Beat


----------



## Peebers (May 28, 2015)

It has a vintage vibe that I really like! <3 Pfffff it makes me want to get a crush now lmao 

//altho i don't rlly like anybody in my school

sigh


----------



## shunishu (May 29, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 29, 2015)

Peebers said:


> It has a vintage vibe that I really like! <3 Pfffff it makes me want to get a crush now lmao
> 
> //altho i don't rlly like anybody in my school
> 
> sigh


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 29, 2015)

Probably the most accessible Boredoms album


----------



## Saylor (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 30, 2015)

Here's something neat, Colin Stetson. Keep in mind that 90% of what you're hearing is all one guy playing a saxophone.


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

one of the best anime series with the most brilliant music ever. enjoy.


----------



## Feloreena (May 30, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (May 31, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (May 31, 2015)




----------



## holes (Jun 1, 2015)

Foster The People - Supermodel
Imagine Dragons - Smoke and Mirrors
Blur - The Magic Whip
Gorillaz - Demon Days

Just a few of my favourite albums ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -






This is from Blur's newest album, The Magic Whip. I think it was their single from the album although I wouldn't be sure of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Finnian (Jun 1, 2015)

Jumping on to spread this like wildfire. God, I've waited so long for this. 






@holes
Finallyy, someone else who likes Supermodel.
I actually prefer it to Torches.


----------



## charmi (Jun 1, 2015)

So much yes in this thread, music for days ; q ;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 2, 2015)

fidlar- 5-9
surf rock is a new favorite of mine.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 2, 2015)

Finnian said:


> God, I've waited so long for this.



same ughh





reposting because ~feelings~ and sh**...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 3, 2015)

Normaal - Summer in the City (Lovin Spoonful Original)
Because summer is a'comin....


----------



## momoi (Jun 3, 2015)

tinytaylor said:


> fidlar- 5-9
> surf rock is a new favorite of mine.



i loooove fidlar, do you listen to any other surf rock? i'm basically in love with anything that comes off burger records (not all is surf rock, just in general). but i love the aquadolls and swimmers (aka emily's army was their old name/name on spotify, me and my friends are friends of theirs)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

excellent cover


----------



## Ramza (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Feloreena (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Mango (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Jun 8, 2015)

lol duudes! do you listen to converge?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

<3


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 9, 2015)

Always reminded of Wolf Parade when it gets warmer for some reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 10, 2015)

lullatone x hello kitty <3
 xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

sazae-san opening ^^


----------



## kitanii (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

[video]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eikichi_Yazawa[/video]

now i wanna read GTO again


----------



## r a t (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

tis be my zelda


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 11, 2015)

picked this LP up from work today! Goddern I love the national so much



Spoiler: I picked up so much new stuff today



Townes Van Zandt - Townes Van Zandt
All Green - I'm Still In Love With You
D'Angelo - Black Messiah
Nick Drake - Made To Love Magic
Beach Boys - Pet Sounds
Radiohead - Hail To The Thief
annnnnd last but gd certainly not least
Merzbow/Xiu Xiu - Merzxiu it's on some wild clear with splatter pressing it's sick


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

Beach Boys and Merzbow, nice


----------



## Improv (Jun 12, 2015)

The original is good but this is amazing.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2015)

love me some ball park music


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jun 13, 2015)

All of Pendulum's old work.  Mainly songs round the time of the Hold Your Colour album.


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Feloreena (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## r a t (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Nizzy (Jun 15, 2015)

Tokio Hotel -Scream 
i literally was obsessed with this band my senior yr of high school, this song is just one of my personal favs but they have so many more amazing songs'.
https://youtu.be/waXx9k7_2_0

The Clash At Demonhead - Black Sheep
Before commenting saying the song is by Metric i know but this version is soo much better than the original
https://youtu.be/pQ91nArSjOg 

Sir Michael Franks -  St.Elmo Fire
this song is just, i cant put it into word just listen
https://youtu.be/bcpGL-fyYQI

ABBA -Gimme Gimme Gimme
 Disco 
https://youtu.be/UthSjhJFB_4

The Weeknd - Glass Table Girls 
I love him so much this whole album is amazing. if you wanna look it up it called House Of Balloons 
https://youtu.be/8ex38L8xtNI

Childish Gambino - Zealots Of Stockholm
 he is my everything i love my nerdy emo rapper #donaldforspider
https://youtu.be/4rdQSP7Dhck

Lupe Fiasco- Sunshiine
Literally this is the song that makes me feel like true love of love in general is real 
https://youtu.be/UQ3s05QiUaE

Foster The People-Houdini
i love ftp their music beautiful
https://youtu.be/_GMQLjzVGfw


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Llust (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## WonderK (Jun 18, 2015)

One of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 19, 2015)

Spoiler: i only listen to covers these days lmao


----------



## Chaotix (Jun 20, 2015)

I <3 Sade.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Bosca (Jun 21, 2015)

Old, but a classic.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 21, 2015)

Green Day <3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Jun 21, 2015)

Can anyone recommend me some trance music, but not the electronic garbage from 2010+?


----------



## Javocado (Jun 21, 2015)

dank jam


----------



## Yuni (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Jun 22, 2015)

lol has anyone posted Death Grips in here


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Paramore (Jun 22, 2015)

gpiggy2 said:


>



Yes yes and YEEEESSSSSS.
The Queen in all her glory.

While I'm here,






Jinxk Monsoon's cover of Creep is the highlight of my life tbh


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Marina is bae <3 And that certainly was an interesting video...


----------



## CreakySilver (Jun 23, 2015)

How about some Touhou arranges?











There are a bunch of others I could have chosen, but those were just the two that came to my mind immediately.

And that Marina one is very atmospheric. I could get into it!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 23, 2015)

damn son!!!


----------



## Ramza (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3xpmfJp0Xc

I don't know if it'll fit anyone's tatse, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

i love this band so muchhhhhch


----------



## Ramza (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

Ramza said:


>



damn dude havent seen those guys in a while :3


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 26, 2015)

Getting pumped for a crazy weekend. Hope I bought enough flasks.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 26, 2015)

Babe E. - Cherry Treat
^^


----------



## Trundle (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## kikiiii (Jun 27, 2015)

boba beach .｡.:*

(i urge everyone to listen to this song)


----------



## SamXX (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## oreo (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Bjork (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Miri (Jun 29, 2015)

The Front Bottoms, Modern Baseball, Arctic Monkeys, and The Lumineers are really great bands!~

 (If you're interested, I recommend listening to Twin Size Mattress by The Front Bottoms, The Weekend by Modern Baseball, R U Mine by Arctic Monkeys, and Flowers In Your Hair by The Lumineers~)


----------



## Saylor (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## zoetrope (Jun 30, 2015)

Obsessed with this.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 30, 2015)

Today.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## penguins (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

Acid Mothers Temple and Space Paranoid-Black Magic Satori 

I can't really post the cover because the picture, but just youtube it, well worth a blast


----------



## shunishu (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jul 1, 2015)

oh gawd i love this one.. its german but has subtitles so no worries..
such a beautiful song and message


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

excellent cover


----------



## shunishu (Jul 1, 2015)

a little damien rice for the sunset ^^


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 1, 2015)

Toro y Moi-So Many Details






Oasis-WonderWall




Two of my favorite songs


----------



## shunishu (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## badcrumbs (Jul 2, 2015)

shunishu said:


>



Seriously, bless you for this. I have a new favorite.


My contribution for today. Feeling nostalgic.


----------



## shunishu (Jul 2, 2015)

@badcrumbs: yay ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2015)

wooooo going to see the dude tonight so jav a blast


----------



## shunishu (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

<3 his Kai Band is also awesome


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 5, 2015)

my loves & my aesthetic


----------



## shunishu (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Bynx (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

love always


----------



## Finnian (Jul 8, 2015)

A++++


----------



## Roel (Jul 8, 2015)

Okay here a few songs I REALLY like!

Sylvan Esso - Coffee: Their album is really great, give it a listen.





N?ONH?ART - Comatose





Wolf Alice - Bros: They released their debut album a few weeks ago and it's the best.





HANA - Clay: Toured with Grimes, has a new cool sound.


----------



## shunishu (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Jul 12, 2015)

lol, you dudez listen to Norma Jean???


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a very mixed-up kind of music taste, lol

Few examples:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

+10000 Jimi <3


----------



## Lucross (Jul 12, 2015)

Some spanish songs from spanish bands that I really like !


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

;_; so good


----------



## confettigorl (Jul 12, 2015)

aya and bambi kill xD


----------



## Ste (Jul 12, 2015)

Here are my favourite songs at the moment:
Primadonna (Mirana & the diamonds)




Heroes (Mans Zelmerlow/Eurovision 2015 winner)




Chris Brown (5 more hours) I've been hearing it a lot on the radio and my friend really likes it too:




Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 14, 2015)

So I just realised that I've never shared my own music taste here. So here's a quick selection of what I've been listening to lately...



Spoiler











Denny Schneidemesser's music is honestly some of the most fantastic I've heard in a long time. It deserves to be appreciated more.




Similarly, folk rock needs more love. In fact, I was kind of tempted to post the entirety of _Village Lanterne_ by Blackmore's Night for that reason.

(I just realised the artist isn't provided. It's also Blackmore's Night.)


----------



## badcrumbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Feeling those birthday vibes while I'm stuck doing nothing at work.


----------



## MayorVin (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUz48xw_OiM&list=RDNgXC6CcojHs&index=4

Billy Joel. One of my favourites.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

Artist: Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O.
Album: Does The Cosmic Shepherd Dream Of Electric Tapirs?
Year: 2004


cant really post the video because they have explicit covers but give it a blast,


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 14, 2015)

My personal favorites:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

Check out Nana's song.. she's awesome


----------



## Ramza (Jul 16, 2015)

some lofi that theoretically sounds like late night Animal Crossing music


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Biskit11 (Jul 17, 2015)

Rush-Manhattan Project


www.youtube.com/watch?v=znr4yylgGH0


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Listen to Tori Kelly's new album. DD The besT!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2015)

joannnn <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 17, 2015)

So ****ing addictive


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 19, 2015)

ohmygod


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 19, 2015)

Did I post this before? Whatever.


----------



## shunishu (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2015)

might have posted this but whatever it's way underrated


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 21, 2015)

For the love of god PLEASE POST


----------



## MrPicklez (Jul 21, 2015)

Show on August 7th in Indy :')


----------



## shunishu (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## tokkio (Jul 22, 2015)

this played after i listened to Land of Pleasure by Sticky Fingers (an album that I recommend too) ...bc of the youtube playlist thing.... and its so good lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

Shoji Aketagawa, Kan Mikami & Toshiaki Ishizuka - Takashi to Kitauonuma no Ryojo 

can't really post the video because they used.. a bit explicit cover but it's still dang good man


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 22, 2015)

Just found this really weird band called the Residents. They're very experimental, but if you have high standards on music, I advise you to stay away.


----------



## faithmads (Jul 23, 2015)

accidentally found this band earlier this year at an All Time Low concert... they opened and I'd never heard of them, now they're one of my favorites!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Jul 23, 2015)

time for the weekly Japanese


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

some HK psych/pop for y'all


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 24, 2015)

Seeing that tag, I believe it is now time to post music from Earth.
Wouldn't have known this was the Doors the first time I heard it. Now my favorite.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

yea it's not their most psych piece maybe but i like it, good pick 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deB_u-to-IE

jav some more doors.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 24, 2015)

For me that instrumental section is a little too long, but I like it still 





This was my favorite before I heard more of their other stuff.


----------



## section (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Eargasm


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

if you are board and have 50 seconds plz listen to this beauty:






- - - Post Merge - - -



yoshiskye1 said:


> Eargasm



AHHH WAIT OMG THIS SONG WAS MY FAVORITE A COUPLE YEARS AGO AHHHHH


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

blast your headphones


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

doin' it for the gang (warning: only watch if you understand that there may be some sexual scenes)


----------



## wassop (Jul 25, 2015)

so excited for the wellness album


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Gandalf (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## okaimii (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## radical6 (Jul 26, 2015)

hmmm ive been in a jazzy mood lately, so


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Peggy Lee, cool


----------



## shunishu (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## ganondork (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh man, I just found this gem.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

anyone else into seramyu stuff?


----------



## Ramza (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Bjork (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 27, 2015)

Is anyone here a fan of The Residents? It's a rather peculiar band I've only just started getting into, and with how diverse each of their songs are, it's hard to really pick an album of theirs to start with.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 27, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Is anyone here a fan of The Residents? It's a rather peculiar band I've only just started getting into, and with how diverse each of their songs are, it's hard to really pick an album of theirs to start with.



I posted earlier. They're so wonderfully weird. My personal favorite is The Commercial Album, but Constantinople is great too.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 27, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I posted earlier. They're so wonderfully weird. My personal favorite is The Commercial Album, but Constantinople is great too.



Well, the first song I heard from them was from The Commercial Album. The Talk of Creatures, to be specific. I'm very intrigued by them, and I've fallen in love with the guy who sings in it. If only I knew his name.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 27, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Well, the first song I heard from them was from The Commercial Album. The Talk of Creatures, to be specific. I'm very intrigued by them, and I've fallen in love with the guy who sings in it. If only I knew his name.



That's the magic of the Residents. If they revealed themselves, it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 27, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> That's the magic of the Residents. If they revealed themselves, it wouldn't be the same.



I suppose so, yes. I'll have to sit down and listen to a few more of their songs to see if I really like them or not.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 27, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I suppose so, yes. I'll have to sit down and listen to a few more of their songs to see if I really like them or not.



Might I recommend a few?

Constantinople
Act of being polite
Perfect love
Moisture
The simple song


----------



## Bowie (Jul 27, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Might I recommend a few?
> 
> Constantinople
> Act of being polite
> ...



Thanks! I'll be sure to listen to them later tonight.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


>



LOVELOVELOVE.



Spoiler: Acid Mothers Temple & The Cosmic Inferno - Pink Lady Lemonade ~ You're From Outer Space 











Finally a somewhat 'safe cover', I put it a spoilre though so blast AMT at your own risk


----------



## Roel (Jul 29, 2015)

Wet - You're the Best





L?psley - Brownlow





MATTHEW YOUNG - Magic





Shura - 2Shy


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

Great song.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

I KNOW I HEARD THIS BEFORE BUT GAH..

still awesome.


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Nizzy (Jul 30, 2015)

Ladies &nd Gents i bring you The Bee Gees


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

Japanese version of the famous 'Anak' song. I kinda like it in Japanese actually, better than the English one at least.. ;p God knows how many version they've made of it lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

Jav some Ayu <3


----------



## Henley (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## sock (Aug 2, 2015)

Mika! I was surprised by how many people know him and like him on here! Video

Also, Electric Six! Love them! My favorites are Danger! High Voltage and Improper Dancing!


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

I love them so much ugh


----------



## Ramza (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

awesome.


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

some psychedelic for yall


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

I always loved this song when i was younger


----------



## Javocado (Aug 4, 2015)

double dose for ya


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

kero kero!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

brilliant lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Enny156 (Aug 6, 2015)

<3


----------



## Bowie (Aug 7, 2015)

I am in love with this.


----------



## Finnian (Aug 8, 2015)

I will never get over this song. I know everyone's heard it, but


----------



## Xintetsu (Aug 8, 2015)

Chiptunes for everyone!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Jordan Ali (Aug 8, 2015)

Here are some recommended songs that I absolutely love...

1. Echo ft. Gumi (English)
2. Wildfire ft. Gumi (English)
3. Crystalline ft. Gumi (English)
4. Matryoshka ft. Gumi & Hatsune Miku (Japanese)
5. Just Be Friends ft. Megurine Luka (English/Japanese)
6. Tarantula ft. Oliver (English)
7. Suki Kirai ft. Kagamine Rin & Kagamine Len (Japanese)
8. Persecution Complex Cellphone Girl ft. Gumi (Japanese)
9. See the Lights ft. IA (Japanese)
10. Glass Wall ft. Hatsune Miku (English)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 9, 2015)

I've been currently obsessing over Foster the People, and I *_love_* this song. The music video is also very psychedelic~


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 10, 2015)

Just in case anyone was looking for opera

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK2m-cfevnU&list=RDhK2m-cfevnU


----------



## Hettie (Aug 10, 2015)

[size=-2]Speaking of opera, if you enjoy crazy-awesome singing voices, check this guy out.[/size]


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Nizzy (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## loubean (Aug 10, 2015)

everyone should check out bleachers, the 1975, passion pit and vampire weekend c:


----------



## Bowie (Aug 10, 2015)

This is one of my favourite songs from Bj?rk's album Vulnicura. I do wish Vulnicura elaborated more on what exactly caused the relationship she had with Matthew to collapse, but as a way to let herself heal, this is one of the most emotionally relevant albums she has done.


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 11, 2015)

Vampire Weekend's music videos <3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

some funky stuff <3


----------



## RusticMan (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## RusticMan (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Aug 13, 2015)

ignore the beep in the first few seconds -_- starts after that ^^


----------



## Athariel (Aug 13, 2015)

So ok gotta say...that second post in this thread the Hollow song by Submersed...AMAZING!! I'm a fan now.

My recommendation to any of you indie/alt fans would be Mae. Here's one of my favorites by them: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aruQXnEhfJ4


----------



## shunishu (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Albuns (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Aug 13, 2015)

awww yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

panta is such a hottie <3


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 14, 2015)

Whoa is this thread a huge database of new musics for me to try out....this...is gonna take awhile lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

haha yeah 238 pages is quite a lot XD enjoy tho


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 15, 2015)

Soundcloud has some awesome stuff you can find.
A few things I've liked include:
The Marphoi Project - The Lazy Heart
Saints of Valory - Fighting
Oh Wonder - Lose It (Jerry Folk remix)
and of course (not exactly underground) but the Neighbourhood's new mixtape (#000000 & #ffffff)! Jealou$y is the best song.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

anyone else a fan ;-;


----------



## Bowie (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## laurenx (Aug 19, 2015)

any rap listeners besides myself definitely need to check out lucki eck$, future, earl sweatshirt


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Jiska (Aug 20, 2015)

Fort Minor - Welcome


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2015)

I almost forgot how great The Next Day Extra is.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 20, 2015)

this song's been stuck in my head lately so


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


>



dayum marry me... so glad to see other Doors fans here!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you for the time, time of my life
love my life

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfF-qQT__s4&list=FL_FkzM5ueqoZZCsb97CPaUA&index=199


----------



## Bowie (Aug 21, 2015)

This is so beautifully tragic.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


>



marry me.






Probably one of the best songs ever composed


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Nizzy (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl3X-w9Ubxc


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 24, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


>



I'm obsessed with the Doors, so I automatically love you.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

the mamas and the papas yiiiss


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Tao (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## peppy villager (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

dooooors everyone should jav a blast


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

some italian nice stuff my friend on neopets sent me enjoy


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 27, 2015)

Beautiful

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt3MW5k5hlg&index=2&list=RDdKxTQYe1-as


----------



## NABBER (Aug 27, 2015)

im starting to make videogame and animal crossing inspired music now! please do check it out and give a listen 
https://soundcloud.com/nabbermusic


----------



## Javocado (Aug 27, 2015)

^^ Pls stop advertising!!

But anyway here's some hot stuff


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

Mutemath released a new single!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 27, 2015)

double dank


----------



## Bowie (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## oswaldies (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


>



oh my god jimiiiiii <3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 28, 2015)

If you like Daft punk and Steven Universe, this is for you ~


----------



## Bowie (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Aug 29, 2015)

this whole damn album is la flame


----------



## Ramza (Aug 29, 2015)

ＥＭＢＲＡＣＥ　ＴＯＮＥＴＴＡ


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 29, 2015)

savage garden


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 29, 2015)

this didnt have to go so hard


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 31, 2015)

Edit: I don't understand this embed video thing..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

well, you just have to copy the url, then click on insert video here(the movie strip thing), than copy the url into the things that pop up and it should post.


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 31, 2015)

Don't know why but i did that but only the URL comes up,
It showed up as [video]video URL[/video]

- - - Post Merge - - -






Finally got it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Congrats 






might or might be a repost but it's so good.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Jun Togawa is freaking fab, gotta watch this everyone


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Aug 31, 2015)

The hypest theme ever. It's even my damn ringtone haha. If you're callin and I don't answer, it's because of this goodness right here.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

loooveeee


----------



## Song (Aug 31, 2015)

Addiction below:


----------



## Mentagon (Aug 31, 2015)

If someone told me this was a track from the next Animal Crossing game, I'd believe it. I'm not usually one for instrumental music, but this album (Mac Demarco - Some Other Ones) is golden. If you're into neo-psychedelic indie stuff I'd really recommend checking out his album Salad Days. Here's my favorite track from that album, cause those instrumentals though!:





Also, like this post if you actually listened to and liked these tunes, I'm just curious if there's any other people who share my tastes on here.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## chronic (Sep 1, 2015)

toro y moi - sweet


----------



## tui (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Mareets (Sep 2, 2015)

Well apparently last.fm says this is my most listened to track haha so why not share it


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 2, 2015)

The Cowsills are the real band that The Partridge Family tv series was based on.There's not a lot of videos of them from this era so it was really cool to find an actual live performance.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

@Nunnafinga, cool


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Just have to post this.. Idk how many of you get the lyrics and that but her performance  daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 3, 2015)

The Hollies in 1965.I love that Vox electric 12 string.The guy on the left playing the acoustic guitar is Graham Nash,who later went on to become the "Nash" in Crosby,Stills and Nash(and sometimes Young).


----------



## Mao (Sep 3, 2015)

it's in Korean so y'all probably be like why are you listening to this if you dont understand it, but it's good song so give it a listen (btw turn on subs because there's an English translation)


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## rubyy (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Juurii (Sep 4, 2015)

not sure if this ever got popular


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


>



THIS IS SO GOOD K.

//goes back to breaking the waves at once </3






really good japanese folk stuff


----------



## Juurii (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Mareets (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm a sucker for some dino his voice gets me feelin all sorts of ways &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

perhaps a little less known than 'American Pie', it's as awesome.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

<3


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## SockHead (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Android (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Juurii (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Jawile (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 9, 2015)

Just found Galantis for the first time.  I was skeptical at first, but once the bass drops they've got some really good beats, if you're up for some recent techno.  Enjoy.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Sep 9, 2015)

*EDM*

I have been into this type of music, chopped vocal, some base, chipped together. Makes a very vibrant sound.

Once the beat kicks in this music gets truly addicting.

For those who listen to music like: Edm, Dubstep, Techno, Club, Trap, etc






*Gets good at 0:25 imo*


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 11, 2015)

Moko said:


>



Amazing.






With an untimely death, Klaus Nomi was at the very peak of fame.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

Yay, finally another Yoko fan <3

And yay, Klaus Nomi is amazing as well, don't see many fans around


----------



## Bowie (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 12, 2015)

Not normally into vocoloids, but I found this song to be entrancing.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## MayorOfBangtan (Sep 17, 2015)

Bangtan Boys: The Mood for Love pt. 1 
http://k2nblog.com/bts-in-the-mood-for-love-pt-1-the-3rd-mini-album/

*I need U MV:* (_My personal favorite off the album_)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMdTd9e-LEI
*Dope MV: *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVwAVbKYYeM


Track List:
01. Intro : 화양연화
02. I NEED U
03. 잡아줘 (Hold Me Tight)
04. SKIT : Expectation!
05. 쩔어 (DOPE)
06. 흥탄소년단
07. Converse High
08. 이사
09. Outro : Love is Not Over

Members in the Group:
*Rappers: *
Rap Monster
Suga
Jhope

*Vocals: *
Jimin
Jungkook
V
Jin


----------



## Bowie (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm gonna miss Junjou Romantica when it ends. I hope there will be a fourth season.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 17, 2015)

One of my many favorites from Muse.


----------



## shunishu (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

^so good man


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

cause lady got the voice man <3


----------



## shunishu (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Sep 19, 2015)

Ever listen to twerk music?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Juurii (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## King Dorado (Sep 21, 2015)

one of the best voices of all time. RIP Hector Lavoe.  here is audio only with lyrics (w/Willie Colon- these are the guys who practically invented salsa).  (only live performances i found for this song were 40 yr old scratchy videos)






if you prefer, here's a herky-jerky old 1971 video:


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 21, 2015)

Shameless self promotion, if you like old school metal school remade in to classical pieces then this is for you, I did this in a matter of two weeks. It has 5 piano parts, a whole orchestra of strings and some other cool samples mixed in. Its Skidrow's Wasted Time Classical Piano instrumental style.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


>



yes

kinks <3






probs my fav creedence song


----------



## Bowie (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Sep 21, 2015)

so hyped i got to see em' in concert on friday
i miss em so much already


----------



## Bowie (Sep 21, 2015)

I know the length of each song is conceptual, but I sure wish there was an extended version of this.


----------



## shunishu (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 22, 2015)

om g


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 23, 2015)

A lovely piece from my favourite independent music producer and 3D artist in the world, Brian.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

the original recording of it.. yes roberta flack covered it :'3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 25, 2015)

btw, I love this thread and everyone in it.  I love finding new music and everyone here is full of it.


----------



## shunishu (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

dumping this here as well.. she's awesome <3


----------



## Bowie (Sep 25, 2015)

Time for an underrated Bowie album.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


>



yay that song is sooooo good. thanks for posting!


----------



## shunishu (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


>


love.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 28, 2015)

This song is really good, I highly recommend this to anyone.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Sep 28, 2015)

From my favorite person, Dan Avidan...  I love this entire album, and I put it on in the background a lot. 
I like the last song in particular, Run With the Hunted. <3


----------



## Chocofruit (Sep 28, 2015)

I love listening to Slayer! lml

These are me favourite songs : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg
This one is called Raining Blood.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P4Xcl2njCU
This one is called Disciple.

I've listened to them since I was 6! xD I have long hair just so I can headbang with my mates. (And my bands)


----------



## Ramza (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

Slayer is awesome.


----------



## Ramza (Sep 28, 2015)

When I go to the dentist, my regular hygienist and I always talk about music and she plays music on Pandora while she works. So one time I was wearing a Boris shirt and she asked about it and then she put Boris on Pandora and I was already panicking since Boris has some pretty heavy stuff.
Luckily it was one of their more mellow and catchy songs that came on, but since it was Pandora, the next song that came on was by Electric Wizard.

So here's a song to listen to and imagine a very awkward dentist appointment.


----------



## shunishu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Start at 1:44

Viewer discretion advised i guess


----------



## Bosca (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Bosca (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

Geraldine is soo good omfg


----------



## boujee (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Oct 2, 2015)

drink sum mountain dew and listen to a Daniel Johnston casette


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 2, 2015)

Yass- Daniel Johnston ftw.  did you ever see "The Devil and Daniel Johnston"?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Titi (Oct 2, 2015)

Cute boys cute song. Addicted to their music recently.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## PandaDarling (Oct 2, 2015)

GREAT song Moko....  i was gonna go with something a little heavier.... 






ENJOY.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Panda1376 said:


> GREAT song Moko....  i was gonna go with something a little heavier....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG YES I LOVE THAT SONG SO MUCH

psychedelic rock is my life.


----------



## PandaDarling (Oct 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> OMG YES I LOVE THAT SONG SO MUCH
> 
> psychedelic rock is my life.



 you can never go wrong with grateful dead

but don't count out this...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Panda1376 said:


> you can never go wrong with grateful dead
> 
> but don't count out this...



oh yes classic awesomeness.






if anyone have seen this or heard the song should marry me right meow


----------



## PandaDarling (Oct 2, 2015)

ok im gonna take us in a whole different direction cause this is a bout expanding you music knowledge and im posting this... 






Sorry not Sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

hall and oates yes yes






yoko ono is amazing.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2015)

Gaga's next album is gonna slay. She is back and better than ever.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

I just LOVE violin and string players this is one of my favorites!






- - - Post Merge - - -

No official video for this but I love the lyrics to do it has helped me get through a lot:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Oct 4, 2015)

King Dad said:


> Yass- Daniel Johnston ftw.  did you ever see "The Devil and Daniel Johnston"?


I've seen just a few clips but not the full thing yet.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 4, 2015)

My fave version tbh.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 5, 2015)

here's some pre-millennium angst music for you millennials.  from the UK, the band fka Joy Division:


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

King Dad said:


> here's some pre-millennium angst music for you millennials.  from the UK, the band fka Joy Division:



I have heard of them, good band and good pick!

here is one of my favorite MJ songs it has so much meaning and feeling it is hard not to get into:


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 5, 2015)

papaoutai - pentatonix (stromae cover) / pentatonix are an acapella band except in this song linsdey stirling plays violin and one of the members, kevin ousolua, plays the chello. it's a french song so it's in french but it's really good even if you don't know what they're saying.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> papaoutai - pentatonix (stromae cover) / pentatonix are an acapella band except in this song linsdey stirling plays violin and one of the members, kevin ousolua, plays the chello. it's a french song so it's in french but it's really good even if you don't know what they're saying.



I LOVE Lindsey Stirling!!!

this is her with Lizzy Hale, I love this song:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

King Dad said:


> here's some pre-millennium angst music for you millennials.  from the UK, the band fka Joy Division:



oh yes thats so good...






a bit different from her usual enka stuff, really good!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (Oct 5, 2015)

got tricked into listening to someone's album thinking it was just some outsider stuff that was posted
it was alright. imagine K.K. Slider as an existentialist guy and that's the album


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> I just LOVE violin and string players this is one of my favorites!


Lindsay Stirling's violin dubstep makes me melt <3


----------



## Bowie (Oct 6, 2015)

https://brianbrian.bandcamp.com/track/time-to-go


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## thatoneguy023 (Oct 7, 2015)

chain-smoking cigarettes and not caring about life or anything. i do miss her though. come back.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


>



yes yes yes


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 8, 2015)

thatoneguy023 said:


> chain-smoking cigarettes and not caring about life or anything. i do miss her though. come back.



I feel you on this one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2c4qZ1h7qo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 8, 2015)

I really love The Red Shoes. Definitely one of my favourite albums.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey, just found some new music.  Here you go, btb


----------



## Grumble (Oct 9, 2015)

May I share Socratic with you?

They've been one of my favorite bands for a very long time, but nobody, and I mean nobody, listens to them.

They're so unheard of that when I emailed them that I'd lost a song that you could only get on an album they released on MySpace that isn't there anymore, the lead singer of the band was the one who emailed me back an mp3 of that song! O_O

Socratic:

Here is a link where  you can listen to and buy (if you like) their latest album. My favorite track is "Flowers in the Garden."

They are also on Spotify.

And here is a video from that album: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYgU8oU-1gs

I'm not 100% sure what genre they fall into. Theie Wikipedia page lists: indie rock, alternative, pop-punk.

They're just mellow and chill. Maybe even a little trippy.

And if you end up liking them, check out House of Fools, too.  Here's one of my favorites of theirs.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Titi (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Demquas (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been listening to that song over and over again. It's so catchy .-.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Carfax (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 10, 2015)

Loving the new GLaDOS song. The bridge is amazing.

She's my favourite video game character, definitely. I find it kinda sad she became aware of her former identity as Caroline, though. I mean, it's great she's a little less cruel now, sparing Chell and all, but you can tell that, in this song (and GLaDOS' Song, a song cut from Portal 2, ridiculously) she cares about Chell, and misses her. If Half-Life 3 ever comes out, I hope she at least gets referenced. She's amazing.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 11, 2015)

I am so incredibly happy for this woman, and am thrilled she is releasing new material. Tiny Human is about her own child, and it's super moving to me. Heap has inspired me for years now, as an independent musician. She embodies everything I want to have for my career, because she's so in control of what she does and arranges everything so perfectly. Definitely my new favourite song.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2015)

Some German 80s stuff for y'all.


----------



## Ramza (Oct 12, 2015)

lol dudes you hear fugazi?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## pafupafu (Oct 14, 2015)

yoo! old song but still excellent


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 14, 2015)

I went to a Mat Kearney concert this past weekend... he's really good! I knew who he was, but thought his music was more john mayer-y than this... like him way more now!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Oct 14, 2015)

Not sure if ive shared this but this gets me goin


----------



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2015)

HYPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Sleepi (Oct 15, 2015)

two songs i'm really obsessed with currently ^^ (i couldn't pick just one)





and


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

if you know about these guys i give you a cookie


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 16, 2015)

Just in time for Halloween, some scenes from The Shining set to Get Out of My House by the amazing Kate Bush. Though I seem to listen to The Red Shoes a lot more than The Dreaming, this track is still one of my favourite Kate Bush songs ever. It's revolutionary, for the time.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

gonna post it here as well, t. rex is so awesome x)


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 17, 2015)

felt ♥


----------



## Jacob (Oct 17, 2015)

pafupafu said:


> felt ♥



At 1:45 <3 <3


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 17, 2015)

*shamelessly putting kpop on this thread*


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 18, 2015)

Just found this and plan to watch the anime once I get a day off.  I'm a sucker for a really good ost.  Anyone seen Skiki?  Anything I should know about it before watching?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

Omg forgot about this BEAUTY!

If you like hatsune Miku this might be for you. Brb gonna go post this in every thread now


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)

finally found it.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 19, 2015)

her new album comes out next week. ^^


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2015)

Words start at 0:23

Base drop at 1:06


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


>



yessss this one is so good.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 20, 2015)

American Horror Story: Hotel has revealed a bunch of killer songs to me.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 20, 2015)

Bowie said:


> American Horror Story: Hotel has revealed a bunch of killer songs to me.



YES! I fell in love with this song too when I heard it.






I really love small unknown bands.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 21, 2015)

Shiki-a very, very good anime with a killer ost


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

Rumi Koyama - Sasurai no Guitar/Manchurian Beat


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

cant remember if i posted this or not yet


----------



## rainbow_smite (Oct 23, 2015)

Has anyone said KMFDM yet?  It's hard to pick one CD buuut I think I'd have to say Attack ooorrr Symbols.  And WWIII.  PIG is good too. I don't have as many of their CDs as KMFDM but Sinsations is awesome and so is Wrecked.  And Pigmata.  Oh duh Kidneythieves is a good band.  Skinny Puppy is a must.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh, hi, have some  NEW MUSIC FROM ADELE


----------



## Soigne (Oct 23, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Oh, hi, have some  NEW MUSIC FROM ADELE



YES so much YES. Adele is literally my favorite artist this makes me so incredibly happy you have no idea.


----------



## cherrysplash (Oct 23, 2015)

I'M SORRY I JUST LIKE THIS SONG


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Gregriii (Oct 24, 2015)

Typical spanish


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2015)

tell me someone else like opm oldies ;u;


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 24, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Kaitrock (Oct 25, 2015)

I think a lot of you guys have heard Alessia Cara before with her big single Here but her first ep is incredible


Four Pink Walls
1. Seventeen
2. Here
3. Outlaws
4. I'm Yours
5. Four Pink Walls
The album is very indie. The first 3 tracks are simply amazing!
The next album is KHipHop. Giriboy's new album(Can't say the title of it on here). There's so many great songs on this too and his video for Back and Forth is so aesthetically pleasing.





1. Outro -its so smooth
2. Adult
3. Skit
4. Love & Hate
5. Take Care of You - A fave of mine
6. Back and Forth
7. How You Doin
8. Like As Fixed
9. Do It
Enjoy!


----------



## Treezus (Oct 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN_UnDdLMW4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-9mCAA1YYY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfLh4xR1noo

if anyone could rec some noise-rock or drone that would be splendid


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2015)

harsh japanoise stuff, gonna put it in a spoiler so click at your own risk.



Spoiler


----------



## shunishu (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## QoQ (Oct 26, 2015)

One of my favorite albums. If you haven't heard any Mars Volta yet, keep your mind open. This is without a doubt the craziest mind changing band I've ever heard. So much so that its hard to listen to other bands in search of the same energy. The song lyrics are about as deep and incomprehensible as the meaning of The Universe. Which I love cause it forces more feeling from the sound. 






If you only listen to radio, pop and classic hits, there's almost no chance you'll like this. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Zakarri (Oct 27, 2015)

Treezus said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN_UnDdLMW4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-9mCAA1YYY
> 
> ...



Definitely check out Boris if you haven't already.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDbLxyIAMx0 more noise

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ocS6IGaaT8 more drone

alternatively one of my fave drone pieces that isn't really rock inspired 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReZwDbZQRK8

For more ambient drone I'd check out Tim Hecker


----------



## xianli (Oct 27, 2015)

it's bedtime for me now, and this is perfect <33
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnvEjuC_ng8


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

akina nakamori brilliantly covering momoe yamaguchi's yokosuka story :3


----------



## shunishu (Oct 28, 2015)

song is from Hamilton musical ^^


----------



## Bowie (Oct 28, 2015)

The Residents are so amazing and beyond me that I don't even consider myself worthy of being a fan. It's just like they're so ahead of their time that it's impossible for anyone to fully understand the worth of their art and their music. Nevertheless, Commercial Album is one of my most favourite albums.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

bc one of their best.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

bc bowie


----------



## Bowie (Oct 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> bc bowie



Very, very proud of you.






My favourite song from Heathen.


----------



## shunishu (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

underrated af


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## r a t (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

Mayuu said:


>



oh jesus havent heard em in years. dat weeb phase i had man


----------



## Javocado (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 1, 2015)

Something interesting to consider is that the line "nothing has changed" in this track is also the title of Bowie's latest compilation album. The line "everything has changed" is also included in this song, though. I for one would be interested in knowing the relevance of those two lines, and what "nothing has changed" actually represents.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

soo good song


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## wearebap (Nov 3, 2015)

Omg yes! A super bomb album :")


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## King Dorado (Nov 6, 2015)

Im not sure if this is a mash-up of stuff from the 70s or 80s or both, but this video has everything that has ever been Awesome, from your darlings of the UK, Muse:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2015)

King Dad said:


> Im not sure if this is a mash-up of stuff from the 70s or 80s or both, but this video has everything that has ever been Awesome, from your darlings of the UK, Muse:



that song is actually kind of good, gotta love the intro.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 7, 2015)

Start at 0:46!


----------



## shunishu (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Bosca (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Nov 9, 2015)

hype hype hype hype hype


----------



## CartersRain (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 9, 2015)

CartersRain said:


>



Love me some grimes.

For those who like Jontron, this is for you


----------



## CartersRain (Nov 9, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Love me some grimes.



Same! I've been listening to her new album and it has been her best work yet!


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## CartersRain (Nov 10, 2015)

Gotta have some Gerard


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm quite the fan of Hell Girl.  Just finished watching it for the first time.


----------



## kikiiii (Nov 10, 2015)

u v u . . .


----------



## shunishu (Nov 11, 2015)

lol


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## CartersRain (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 11, 2015)

Extended preview of David Bowie's new song Blackstar, from his new album of the same name coming next year.


----------



## piske (Nov 12, 2015)

Had this stuck in my head this morning :>


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

bamf.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 12, 2015)

I don't know if anyone else listens to Robyn here, but she's really good.  This is a really uplifting song.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

idfk who this is but damn they sing good and look hot


----------



## Jacob (Nov 12, 2015)

Haven't heard a sexier drop in ages *heart eyes*
Drop is at 0:54 but the whole song is fairly hot


----------



## shunishu (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 12, 2015)

I love the way she is transitioning as an artist.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Nov 12, 2015)

If you are having a bad day, I recommend listening to this song and just letting it all melt away.
If you're having a good day... listen to this song to make it even better.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 13, 2015)

kumisolo - kabocha <3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

<3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Gandalf (Nov 14, 2015)

CartersRain said:


>



I just got home from seeing tame impala live and oh man they are brilliant. Playing in their home city, encore with feels we only go backwards, still have chills while I type this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am 100% certain kevin parker is a god


----------



## Bosca (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## piske (Nov 14, 2015)

One of my favorites from this album :>


----------



## shunishu (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## yukikotobuki (Nov 14, 2015)

I love Little Dragon so much. <3


----------



## shunishu (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## piske (Nov 14, 2015)

yukikotobuki said:


> I love Little Dragon so much. <3



This is one of my favs too! YAY another Little Dragon fan :> :>


----------



## Bowie (Nov 14, 2015)

Okay, I'm dying.

Eagerly awaiting high quality promotional imagery so I can set a new avatar and signature up in celebration.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 14, 2015)

One of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Nov 15, 2015)

Happy Sunday morning! (for most of us, anyway.)
This one is from Hotline Miami. Probably the most chill track in the game.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 15, 2015)

Optimistic music


----------



## CartersRain (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

ピーター　ftw..


----------



## shunishu (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Promarged36 (Nov 15, 2015)

My Everything  - Ariana Grande

1. Problem
2.  Break Free
3. Love me harder
4. One last time

CONFIDENT - Demi Lovato
1. Confident
2. Cool for the summer
3. Old ways
4. For you


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## ChocoMagii (Nov 15, 2015)

C-Pop xD


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 15, 2015)

Love Battle Tapes. Can't wait until they finally release a debut...
It's a little different to what a normally listen to though.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 16, 2015)

Just like fireflies
A mirror to the stars that drift out
Somewhere in the night
The words you spoke will always light 

An echo in my mind
A last goodbye, one breath within our
Ever shifting lives
The vast divided skies we're meant to fly


----------



## shunishu (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

i used to always watch his drunk singing videos, and i've really grown to like his work.. it's kinda soft in terms of music.. but he's got a beautiful voice and i've yet to hear a song by him that i don't like. ~


----------



## Athelwyn (Nov 17, 2015)

A surprisingly cheerful song from Nick Cave. The animals even remind me a bit of ACNL. (No idea if this has ever been posted, though probably not--there are way too many pages to view them all!)


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 17, 2015)

Um, I'm sorry, Athelwyn , IS YOUR DREAM ADRESS BASED OFF OF THE LABYRINTH


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

booogalooo dooown ginzaaaa


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 18, 2015)

One of my favourite songs of all time.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2015)

Excellent Kill la Kill track I really enjoy listening to. I like this version where the rapper isn't in it. In my opinion, it makes it sound much better.

https://soundcloud.com/danftwin/before-my-body-is-dry-no-rap


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Athelwyn (Nov 19, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Um, I'm sorry, Athelwyn , IS YOUR DREAM ADRESS BASED OFF OF THE LABYRINTH



Haha, I just saw your question! Yes, my town of Goblin is based off of Labyrinth.  It's my all-time favorite film!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## crystalchild (Nov 19, 2015)

have some ethereal ambient tunes


----------



## yukikotobuki (Nov 19, 2015)

A song that you may or may not vogue to


----------



## Saylor (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## k a i t l i n (Nov 19, 2015)

millions by gerard way

look it up, i'm too lazy to post a video here


----------



## Bowie (Nov 20, 2015)

God has released a new song.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

:3


----------



## shunishu (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Kaioin (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

Japanese version of the huge hit 'Anak'(originally sung by Freddie Aguilar from the Philippines)


----------



## shunishu (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Kaioin (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Kaitrock (Nov 23, 2015)

I have three albums this time! The first one goes to f(X)! 4 Walls is honestly so good! If I wasn't on mobile I would post their comeback video but it's definitely great! Number 2 goes to Hayley Kiyoko's This Side of Paradise! Some of you probably already know Girls Like Girls and Cliff's Edge because of the iconic videos but this ep is great! Last one goes to Bieber! I personally don't like him as a person but his album is fantastic! Each one of his videos showcase dancers and I think that's amazing, especially as a dancer myself! Sorry's video is incredible and includes well known dance crews! Love Yourself is a slow song accompanied with a contemporary dancers. I would definitely look into it even if you don't like the Biebz(I still don't lol)


----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Chaotix (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> r?yksopp- what else is there


the trentem?ller remix of this is so good!





- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

haven't listened to this band in so long, but i found it in my history tab on youtube. figured i'd share it.


----------



## Yuni (Nov 24, 2015)

Just went to the list of albums I need to own.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 24, 2015)

yamagata tweakster ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

hope it works, one of my fave tf6 songs.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Kaioin (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Bosca (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Nov 24, 2015)

Kaioin said:


>


Love this one. Cannot get enough chillstep in my life. Beautiful vocals too, especially around 2:30.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Nov 25, 2015)

You don't even know how much I love this. You just don't even KNOW.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 25, 2015)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> You don't even know how much I love this. You just don't even KNOW.



Oh, I can jam to that all day.

Here's a little bit a trap for your day.


----------



## Bosca (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Android (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## seliph (Nov 28, 2015)

Bless yourselves


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2015)

How I can go from someone like Yoko Ono to this is just insane. I absolutely love this, though. I love the whole soundtrack. I know a lot of people give Sonic R rubbish for having such an alternative soundtrack, but I couldn't imagine the game without these songs. I love them so much I'm considering contacting TJ Davis and telling her how much I appreciate her music.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 30, 2015)

I really love this song. It's about someone stranded at sea at night, alone, frightened, in a life jacket, trying desperately to stay awake, otherwise they fear they will roll over and drown. It's not something I can relate to, of course, but for some reason I absolutely love it. Definitely a new favourite song of mine.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## seliph (Nov 30, 2015)

my forever favs


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Nov 30, 2015)

I forgot how much I love Le Knight Club.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 1, 2015)

Whenever I listen to this track I expect to hear a reprise of Junsui Koigokoro. God, I hope that happens someday.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 1, 2015)

lulllatone 
https://lullatone.bandcamp.com/album/hello-kitty-secret-house-soundtrack


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

some really old korean rock for ya..


----------



## shunishu (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

i have no idea who they are but they look smashin and sound good so ya


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Kaioin (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## piske (Dec 3, 2015)

NVM :>


----------



## shunishu (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## seliph (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Isabella (Dec 4, 2015)

Beardo said:


>



omf this song was stuck in my head for days a couple weeks ago. i love the guitar so much.


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## vhdekker (Dec 5, 2015)

New album from Silkie called Fractals.
For anyone into "purple/jazzy" dubstep (Think Heny-G, Quest, Guido).

Available on Spotify.
Some recommended songs: Arcada, Love Affair, Upstate.


----------



## piske (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Dec 5, 2015)

Still one of my most favourite songs.


----------



## seliph (Dec 5, 2015)

It's time for the goth "Don't Stop Believin"


----------



## Jacob (Dec 5, 2015)

I found an album of Monstercat from like 3 years ago and I can't help but listen to all this nostalgia, I think this is what I will be doing all day.
Excuse the mainstream I post for the next couple hours, please.


----------



## Kaioin (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Dec 6, 2015)

this song is hot


----------



## Bowie (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

Bowie said:


>



+1. yes yes.


----------



## Kaioin (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Dec 6, 2015)

*<3*






had to manually upload to youtube cuz no one else ever has
/shrugs

enjoy​


----------



## seliph (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Kaioin (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## King Dorado (Dec 7, 2015)

ha- this is a great remake of Elvis:






- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> Rick-Rolled



Gregriito, you're supposed to expand our musical tastes, not show us the stuff we already know, love, and sing in the shower every day...


----------



## lazyislander (Dec 7, 2015)

carelessly you pass the hours, humming songs you heard when you were younggg <3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Kaioin (Dec 8, 2015)

I frequently wish these guys didn't disband.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

and


----------



## seliph (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Kaioin (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Dec 9, 2015)

One of the few songs that brings me to tears


----------



## Beardo (Dec 9, 2015)

One of the few songs that brings me to tears


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

flippin awesome dood


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

It's time for the happiest song ever


----------



## Jacob (Dec 10, 2015)

*Genre: Trap*


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

No one can do it like MJ, but I really love this version. The Weeknd is the best hip hop/r&b musician right now I think.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Mareets (Dec 10, 2015)

a cLASSIC


----------



## Jacob (Dec 10, 2015)

<3





ugly video, pretty nice song


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

tfw the only version on youtube is bad quality and the name is spelled wrong


----------



## Bowie (Dec 11, 2015)

My newest musical obsession. God, I love this guy.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Dec 11, 2015)

*Genre: Trap*


----------



## Peter (Dec 11, 2015)

I posted this before in the "What Are You Listening To?" thread, but it's my favourite song from one of my favourite artists. The genre is dreamwave for anyone who wants to listen~


----------



## Soigne (Dec 11, 2015)

tbh what's the difference between this thread and "What Are You Listening To?"


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

This is meant to post perhaps less known/obscure music for people to enjoy, you don't necessarily have to listen to it at the same time.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 12, 2015)

There's a version of this where Rebecca Sugar is singing

You know, every time I go through hardship Adventure Time puts out a new season.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Dec 13, 2015)

https://ratboygenius.bandcamp.com/album/the-flood-book-1


----------



## piske (Dec 13, 2015)

For all the Rick and Morty fans :>






- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


>



Does UKF still make their podcast? That was always really good!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 13, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> For all the Rick and Morty fans :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, I can't be certain. I haven't been listening to podcasts in a long time. I only listen to Monstercat Podcasts. Sorry. =(










Another Massappeals song that I've definitely posted before.


----------



## piske (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh, no need to apologize! Just wondering because I know that was an easy way to find new artists :>


----------



## shunishu (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 13, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## seliph (Dec 13, 2015)

oops


----------



## shunishu (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## starlessmoon (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, I've been around and I've seen it all


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 15, 2015)

Bad little boy, that's what you're acting like, I really don't buy that you're that kind of guy


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

This song got me into EDM and other subgenres <3


----------



## Jacob (Dec 15, 2015)

*Genre: Trap*

Start at 1:00 




Also got my avatar from this.


Spoiler:  side song



I have always wanted a Midi Fighter 64. 
Watch those hands!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

some pinoy oldies.. enjoy!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

COME ON BABY LGHT MY FIRE


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## chronic (Dec 16, 2015)

*sumo grunts*


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

Spoiler: soon jules


----------



## Jacob (Dec 16, 2015)

*Genre: Rap n Trap*

Ah, loved the original, this version is a little better to me

@0:50, hearteyes


----------



## Javocado (Dec 17, 2015)

in touch with 7th grade jav


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

LOVE PASSION


----------



## Bowie (Dec 17, 2015)

David Bowie's new single.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Yuni (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

probably one of the best swedish songs.. .


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 18, 2015)

As we were dancing in the blue, I was synchronized with you.  But now the sound of love is out of tune.  Whatever I feel for you, you only seem to care about you.  Is there any chance you could see me too?  Because I love you.  Is there anything I could do?  Just to get some attention from you?  In the waves I've lost every trace of you, where are you?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## wassop (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/akwaabamusic/carlos-lamartine-gula-para-a

idk if it's on youtube cause i only found it here, i can edit with a video if i can fin dit..


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 19, 2015)

In love with woodkid lately






- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone here like old animated films that no one talks about?   (Here's some music from one)


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

My favourite album right now is MTV Unplugged: Nirvana Unplugged In New York.
Here's my favourite song from the album:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWmkuH1k7uA 

Here's the list of songs from the album:
1. About A Girl
2. Come As You Are
3. Jesus Doesn't Want Me for a Sunbeam
4. The Man Who Sold the World
5. Pennyroyal Tea
6. Dumb
7. Polly
8. On a Plain
9. Something in the Way
10. Plateau
11. Oh Me
12. Lake of Fire
13. All Apologies
14. Where Did You Sleep Last Night?

If you're looking up these songs on YouTube, remember to search specifically for the MTV Unplugged versions.

I hope you enjoy the album as much as I did.


----------



## okaimii (Dec 19, 2015)

I've been diggin' this guy's music recently.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 19, 2015)

It's a powerful ballad if you like that kind of thing. <3


----------



## Saylor (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## seliph (Dec 21, 2015)

What do you mean christmas is in 5 days


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## piske (Dec 22, 2015)

Javocado said:


>



Dude, this takes me back...!!!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 26, 2015)

OB-ESSED~ with this song ;]


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 28, 2015)

R.I.P. Ian Fraser Kilmister aka Lemmy


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

Almost 20 minutes of sinewave tunes that will probably make no sense to most people unless you are into politics and/or history of Portugal/Guinea-Bissau and Am?lcar Cabral.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## cfs317 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

posting this cause the actual credits has stuff i shouldn't post here lel


----------



## shunishu (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## stardustjulian (Dec 31, 2015)

I have three songs here that I really appeal to.


Spoiler: 1













Spoiler: 2













Spoiler: 3


----------



## shunishu (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## MalinkaLuna (Dec 31, 2015)

Here are a few songs I really love!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIMRvsYtnvI
Xandria - Euphoria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo3VAltxlr8
Skyrim OST - The Streets of Whiterun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkuypwKUX2Y
Secondhand Serenade - Your call

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGpWny29ilA
Sawano Hiroyuki - Tears Of The Dragon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF1B1dlHEow
Two Steps From Hell - Jump

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l75EPkOqrRE
Arden Cho - With you

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN6KVm5cRWw
Secret - Shy Boy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDbInnB4aBE
Suikoden II - Beautiful Morning

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8UeeIAJ0a0
Goo Goo Dolls - Iris


I Could go on like this forever!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 31, 2015)

It is happening.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 1, 2016)

Okay, this is my favourite song from the new album.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

some funky stuff from cape verde :3


----------



## shunishu (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## tumut (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jan 4, 2016)

I used to love it when the reprise of this kicked in every now and then, especially in some of the sadder scenes. One of very few shows that has brought me to tears.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## mikko.png (Jan 5, 2016)

*good stuff*





super catchy + hecka funky so sign me tf up pls





!! grimes is super gr8 guys. (screaming warning, maybe lower volume for headphone users??)





i'm indie trash can u tell B)





weeb music. (bright, sorta flashing colors?? just in case, so you guys don't have a seizure???)





cute japanese girls + nice electronica?? i say yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Jan 5, 2016)

Need to find more Jersey club artists soon : (


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2016)

takes me back


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jan 7, 2016)

Bowie, please come out of the closet.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

Might have posted this before but so good. The video/photos might not make sense unless you are into (post) colonial history/politics of Guinea-Bissau and Cape Verde.. but yeah just enjoy the song otherwise.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 8, 2016)

Another track off Bowie's new album.

I think this is my favourite. The harmonica is from "A New Career in a New Town" from _Low_.






Also from the new album is a new version of "'Tis a Pity She Was a Whore", which I'm equally in love with.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

^Happy birthday 

And yeah whatever I heard from his new album is good aight.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 10, 2016)

2015 nostalgia.


----------



## TheGlamourGroup (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

You'll live on forever in our hearts and minds, you eternal beautiful rebel <3


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 11, 2016)

David Bowie    8 January 1947 ? 10 January 2016


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Forever our hero, every day.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 11, 2016)

RIP Bowie.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 11, 2016)

I'll never forget you, Bowie.


----------



## seliph (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 11, 2016)

<3  Good bye, master.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

Keep on dancing, you.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Jan 12, 2016)

Javocado said:


>



omg jav I have a remix of that song


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jan 13, 2016)

David Bowie's final song. I don't know how I'm ever going to get over this.


----------



## Pastell (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm just gonna pop in her and suggest the entirety of the Undertale soundtrack. Undertale is a really unique indie game if you don't know and it has some amazing Chiptune-like music in it.


----------



## Miii (Jan 14, 2016)

Everyone on this forum needs to go look up Arca (his playlist &&&&& on youtube is great), Clams Cassino (his instrumental mixtape on youtube is also great), Aphex Twin (Flim is a great song), and Die Antwoord if you don't know them already  just do it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Really great song, and whoever took their time to make that montage with pictures.. kudos. Enjoy.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 14, 2016)

Miii said:


> Everyone on this forum needs to go look up Arca (his playlist &&&&& on youtube is great), Clams Cassino (his instrumental mixtape on youtube is also great), Aphex Twin (Flim is a great song), and Die Antwoord if you don't know them already  just do it



Clams Casino gives me very serious feelings.


----------



## Miii (Jan 14, 2016)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Clams Casino gives me very serious feelings.



I loooove Clams Cassino :3 Squarepusher and Igor are also great. I hiiighly recommend Igor if you like weird stuff xD

I keep thinking of more stuff and have to add... The XX is another band I really like


----------



## shunishu (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2016)

Pure awesomeness!


----------



## Jacob (Jan 17, 2016)

This one takes me back


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

slapping this there too, so good man


----------



## Bowie (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Miii (Jan 18, 2016)

Pretty much anything by Coheed and Cambria is good :3


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 18, 2016)

Glen Frey  November 6, 1948 ? January 18, 2016


----------



## meowduck (Jan 18, 2016)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eknRILRu13w


----------



## Yuni (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 19, 2016)

I know I'm late to the party, but I just found Studio Killers and I think I'm in love


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

Never forget.


----------



## Munna (Jan 20, 2016)

*Danielle Spencer*, I loved her "*White Monkey*" album...long forgotten, but I thought under the circumstance sharing her gorgeous cover of  "*Ashes to Ashes*" her who album is worth a listen.
A forgotten Australian artist....such a pretty & underrated voice.

https://youtu.be/5YRlzOijd10


----------



## shunishu (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 21, 2016)

Missy Elliot with Method Man & Redman <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm still torturing myself.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Jan 22, 2016)

Amy Winehouse- Back to Black (album)

1. Rehab
2. You Know I'm No Good
3. Me and Mr. Jones
4. Just Friends
5. Back to Black
6. Love is a Losing Game
7. Tears Dry On Their Own
8. Wake Up Alone
9. Some Unholy War
10. He Can Only Hold Her
11. Addicted

Link to playlist with all songs: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8YGgRKVNaoRfqROa3VWtBy_N5OaAZGo_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

Brooke_the_Phoenix said:


> Amy Winehouse- Back to Black (album)
> 
> 1. Rehab
> 2. You Know I'm No Good
> ...



a++++ that album is awesome.

you know i'm no good is probs the best one


----------



## shunishu (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 23, 2016)

so like did someone post about the Adele album when it came out... I still can listen to that ish on repeat all day

and you should def too


----------



## Murray (Jan 23, 2016)

Check out the rest of the album too~


----------



## Bowie (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## seliph (Jan 24, 2016)

my friend just showed me this and im yelling


----------



## P O P D R O P C A N D Y (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 25, 2016)

This is one of the few "live"(they're playing to a recorded version of the song which was always done on American Bandstand) performance videos of Pink Floyd from when Syd Barrett was still in the band.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

so good hnng


----------



## Bowie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## chronic (Jan 25, 2016)

*DO NOT LEAVE WET*

https://soundcloud.com/tokyo-scene/seiho-do-not-leave-wet

This assortment of sound truly encompasses what creation and expansive reality-based synthesis cultivates. An acceleration of pure life energy throughout the vast regions of mind space.

Peer into another perspective. Invoke inception by way of initiative. Aligned with true essence of our biosphere, is this expression.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## epona (Jan 26, 2016)

usually not into covers at all unless they bring something entirely new to the table which is what regina spektor does here, couldn't be more different to the radiohead version (which is one of my favourite songs as is) but this is soo good


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 26, 2016)

Virtual Riot Nightmare EP bc I like glitch hop more than I should cries


----------



## axo (Jan 26, 2016)

https://listenonrepeat.com/?v=gAKQ13m452o#Echo_(Cover)【JubyPhonic】


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Jan 28, 2016)

Hell man, trap city is my remedy






- - - Post Merge - - -



NursePhantump said:


> Virtual Riot Nightmare EP bc I like glitch hop more than I should cries



I remember when this first came out, I used to like it a lot :,))
nice song


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 28, 2016)

This is my new favorite band! their entire album is gucci!!!


----------



## cindelina (Jan 28, 2016)

this man be spitting fire


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

awesome trippy sht, enjoy


----------



## Bowie (Jan 28, 2016)

Music to heal my wretched soul.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Stalfos (Jan 29, 2016)

Just listen to that guitar. <3 Johnny Marr.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Queen Vivi (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Balverine (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## seliph (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## teshima (Jan 30, 2016)

not sure how popular this song is so sorry if everyone knows it lmao


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Jan 30, 2016)

The Chainsmokers - Roses ft. ROZES: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBZdHuZCfic

Don't let the fact that it was made by the guys who made #SELFIE fool you.  I know #SELFIE was awful, but this song is a gem!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

bc awesome sht


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

finally someone who put the title right however the katakana should be メウ・アモ―レ・エ rather than　ミ･アモーレ if it's supposed to be in portuguese lol.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## chillin (Feb 1, 2016)

A big shout-out to Haywyre; his album Two Fold pt. 1 and Infinite EP are _so good._

If I'm not mistaken, you can get them both for free on his Bandcamp.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

Bowie said:


>



dear freaking gods i haven't heard this in 5ever


----------



## Bowie (Feb 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> dear freaking gods i haven't heard this in 5ever



It's such a shame she doesn't sing anymore. She's just not interested at all.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

Bowie said:


> It's such a shame she doesn't sing anymore. She's just not interested at all.



ya, understandable though.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Miii (Feb 2, 2016)

No World For Tomorrow by Coheed and Cambria was a good album c:


----------



## indigoapple133 (Feb 3, 2016)

So.... I don't know where I found this song, but I honestly love it. It's so wacky.


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

it's been a while


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 3, 2016)

I finally found you
The one that I've been waiting for
I finally found what
I'd already stopped looking for


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 3, 2016)

You were born with goodness where ever you go now
I'm right behind you, in the light of hope
I'll be beside you on that dusty road
And if you get blind, well that's alright
Wicked winds blow with grace and might


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

Luis Cilia casually jamming at some restaurant in Paris in '66 I think.. the end is lovely lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you.  I'll say good bye soon.  Though it's the end of the world, don't blame yourself now.  And if it's true, I will surround you and give life to our world that's around.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 4, 2016)

Just a shoutout to everyone who posts in this thread.  I've found a lot of great music because I come here.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

reposting this shizz so good

@watchingtreetops.. de nada always glad to help ^_^


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 5, 2016)

Found this gem this morning.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

bc this guy is jesus


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

Bowie said:


>



a++++ that dude is awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

love his voice


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

really nice for studying imo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

i think i just found kk slider irl :''''D


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 6, 2016)

Breakfast in America - Supertramp

The whole album is great but isn't available on YouTube in most countries so you can listen to the 30 second samples at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00408MS5I.

If you want me to find you a copy of the full tracks, send a private message.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

god


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

best cover of ''i knew you weer trouble''


----------



## wassop (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 8, 2016)

Never played undertale.  Apparently this song has something to do with it.  I thought it was just a beautiful song, though.  Enjoy.  <3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 8, 2016)

We depend on you <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

q___q yes


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Feb 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeccAtqd5K8

Amazing song.  Apparently Carly Rae Jepson is really talented and can do more than write cutesy songs about calling her, maybe.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

I just listened to all of this.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

one of the best swedish songs tbh


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 11, 2016)

And though I know since you've awakened her again, she depends on you.  She'll go alone, we depend on you.


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 11, 2016)

I found this guy through a friend a bit ago and I've been in love ever since


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 11, 2016)

Been learning about Undertale lately.  Loved the game, and love the music this is based off of.  Enjoy <3


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

someone send help i need to stop listening to this song or im gonna cry all night ;;


----------



## Bowie (Feb 12, 2016)

It's been a whole month now. It's not getting any easier to deal with.


----------



## Kaziga (Feb 12, 2016)

♥♥


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

Bowie said:


> It's been a whole month now. It's not getting any easier to deal with.



truer words has not been spoken... :/


----------



## Bowie (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

LOVE PASSION!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 15, 2016)

I can't tell you all how much I love this game.  It brought me to tears.  I didn't think there was much that could do that anymore.  I've become somewhat hardened in the dawning daylight of my life.  But...this game preaches love in the way that I see it.  Please play this game.  At least watch a let's play.  And, as always, love despite everything.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 15, 2016)

T_T


----------



## Kaioin (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 15, 2016)

Hoi!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

woooooo nassau's gone funky!


----------



## Kaioin (Feb 16, 2016)

I love this guy.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 16, 2016)

From one of my favourite albums of all time.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 17, 2016)

One of my favorite bands, they are INSANE live!


----------



## Kaziga (Feb 17, 2016)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Hoi!



omg someone needs to make this a town tune pls ♥


----------



## Bowie (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

majestic mustache no regrets


----------



## Kaioin (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Kaioin (Feb 17, 2016)

Love Banks.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 18, 2016)

What the heck is everybody going on about? There's nothing wrong with this. She sounds amazing. I wish I sounded as bad as she supposedly does.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 18, 2016)

Album Here


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

Some clip from a Swedish/Cuban music documentary ^^


----------



## Bowie (Feb 18, 2016)

My newest musical obsession.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 19, 2016)

This is a real game by PETA, and the music is really good, surprisingly. I love how educational the game is, though.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 19, 2016)

BEST. SONG. EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

OMG IM TRYING NOT TO WEAR IT OUT THOUGH


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 21, 2016)

Heads up, it's explicit. Had the pleasure to see them perform at their first concert in like 7 years last April and they absolutely killed it. Still bummed about missing them play at Riot Fest, hopefully they'll tour again this year!


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 21, 2016)

if you keep up w pop music, you've probably heard "here" on the radio by this girl and im TELLING YOU RIGHT NOW to listen to this song (itll make you cry) and her live videos because shes an extremely talented songwriter and artist


----------



## Kaioin (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 21, 2016)

produced by skrillex


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

yes portuguese is beautiful to sing in hnng yes


----------



## Bowie (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Alex518 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Alex518 (Feb 23, 2016)

definitely not the most appropriate song thats my only warning ;ppp


----------



## windloft (Feb 23, 2016)

ai ninomiya's a pretty good singer... i absolutely love her stuff. * o *


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 23, 2016)

These guys have a sound that is well ahead of its time. Lots of experimental stuff a la Pink Floyd, if you dig Floyd definitely check them out.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Crimson


----------



## Raffy (Feb 23, 2016)

this song is really good! this group had a disgusting tragic event happen in september 2014, two of the members died in a car crash on the final week of their promotions of their song "Kiss Kiss". I'm really proud of them for being so strong to come back to kpop and keep making music for us.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 23, 2016)

The Synthetic Orchestra just released this Animal Crossing melody today. Exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 23, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

Raffy said:


> this song is really good! this group had a disgusting tragic event happen in september 2014, two of the members died in a car crash on the final week of their promotions of their song "Kiss Kiss". I'm really proud of them for being so strong to come back to kpop and keep making music for us.



oh god yes i remember this.. i think some swedish mag wrote about it even  but yeah that's strong indeed!

@lost.. KING CRIMSON YES


----------



## Bowie (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## inkling (Feb 24, 2016)

Moko said:


>



so im not sure if i can just post comments in this thread but man this thing just instantly cured my mood. like i was in such a dark mood and this was instant happy medicine

- - - Post Merge - - -

ill just post this since ive been listeing to this lately


----------



## Hulaette (Feb 25, 2016)

This song means a lot to me. <3


----------



## windloft (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Feb 25, 2016)

tatsuro..... ♥♥♥


----------



## Hulaette (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

thank you dae min <3


----------



## Bowie (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Kaioin (Feb 26, 2016)

This dude's a very good singer.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a hard time saying if I prefer Ratatat over Daft Punk, so instead I just say they are both excellent in their own way.


----------



## Hulaette (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Alex518 (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 26, 2016)

The guitar riff is SICK. _"Need a light?"_


----------



## Hulaette (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## seliph (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Feb 27, 2016)

This is for all of the Bollywood fans out there! Salman Khan for life!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> This is for all of the Bollywood fans out there! Salman Khan for life!!



XD these things are so catchy. also cool to see people like it around here!


----------



## Hulaette (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm like you and I have a mutual lie for Bollywood music. I listened to the latest song you posted and the woman singing it has a beautiful voice. I love Japanese anime songs! If you like Disney than here I suggest this musical masterpiece?






I came across this video a couple weeks ago and I cried while listening to this because I was going through a hard time and I felt like this music was delivering me a message, a message that I needed to hear. I love Disney! <3


----------



## Javocado (Feb 28, 2016)

hot ****


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Feb 28, 2016)

This music just makes me wanna get up and dance like crazy!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Feb 28, 2016)

This is one of my favorite music pieces from Pogo!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

<3


----------



## Bowie (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

i really dig this song


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 29, 2016)

I think the demo of this song is better than the studio version. Easily one of my favorite Bowie songs.


----------



## Hulaette (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 29, 2016)

Definitely one of my all-time favourite Bowie songs. This whole album is criminally underrated.


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 1, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -






Found some really good tunes tonight.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

this is for you.


----------



## Kaioin (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 1, 2016)

remember that animated music video w/ this song?? _ahh,_ takes me back. B)


----------



## Miii (Mar 1, 2016)

South African rave-rap, anyone? xD Love the Aphex Twin Aegisopolis sample <3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 1, 2016)

skip to  00:51  to get to the song
and enjoy this animated feature that doesn't get enough love
and this little villain that doesn't get enough hate 
<3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 1, 2016)

IMO this is Bowie's most underrated song. Hidden in plain sight on the Space Oddity/self-titled album.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

@lost yes his whole s/t album is underrated asf.


----------



## pipty (Mar 2, 2016)

this song is awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

S?rgio Godinho doing a cover of Zeca Afonso's grand tune... Brutal but I love it!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 2, 2016)

man, remember ashley's song? it's still what i remembered it to be!


----------



## Miii (Mar 2, 2016)

Such a good album :3 It sounds like it should be the soundtrack for an 80s cop drama lol


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps (Mar 2, 2016)

Jim Croce - Operator


----------



## Miii (Mar 2, 2016)

Love this song c: And in case you're wondering what the video is, it's a visual representation of the frequencies of the sounds in the song as it plays. It's called a spectrograph, and some musicians use these to put hidden images in their songs  The line shows what part of the graph corresponds to which part of the song. It's pretty interesting x3


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 3, 2016)

Bjork's collaborator hinted at new material recently. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## N e s s (Mar 3, 2016)

its surprisingly good to listen to


----------



## Javocado (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

best game music ever


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> <snip>
> 
> best game music ever



Aww yeah!






Edit: I love Star Light Zone too.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

Bowie said:


>



nooooo that and SSR are the worst LMAO


----------



## Bowie (Mar 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> nooooo that and SSR are the worst LMAO



I'm not ashamed to say I love the whole Sonic R soundtrack. I've spoken with the singer before and she's such a wonderful lady!

Anyway, back to my Bowie depression.


----------



## windloft (Mar 4, 2016)

me and my aesthetic music.... i really like yukari's work, and i have to say that yule and am i dreaming? are my favs.


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 4, 2016)

Dan Avidad has stolen my heart. There, I said it.  <3


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 4, 2016)

I love the little Chao's in the Sonic games!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 4, 2016)

When I was young I wasn't into the sonic games but oneday I picked up my friends gba game (he would visit on weekends) and I fell in love with the little chao garden game! lol at the time I didn't know what I was doing and I used to bumble around with the chao. All I did was feed it and carry it around the screen lmao!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

holy **** this man deserves respect HOW CAN YOU EVEN SING THIS @@


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 5, 2016)

I really like this song!


----------



## Jacob (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

a+ beard


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 5, 2016)

If this piece wasn't already posted on here , you can kill me .




MEGALOVAAAAAANIAAAAAAAA yo .


----------



## Bowie (Mar 5, 2016)

Still one of the best and most underrated albums of the 90s.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 5, 2016)

This is for you country fans!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 5, 2016)

If only he had been able to stay longer.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 5, 2016)

I should add that the person who made this video did a fantastic job of editing the lyrics!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 5, 2016)

I got the share this video to you all. This man's voice is godly!


----------



## MayorBambie (Mar 6, 2016)

For some reason, I'm literally addicted to this song right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 6, 2016)

The Lord's Prayer in Swahili. Only song from a video game (Civilization IV) to ever win a Grammy.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> The Lord's Prayer in Swahili. Only song from a video game (Civilization IV) to ever win a Grammy.



god i haven't played IV in ages.. yes i have in collecting dust on steam iirc..

thanks for the like btw


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2016)

Probably my favourite track ever from a video game.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 6, 2016)

Bowie said:


> <snip>
> 
> Probably my favourite track ever from a video game.



A bittersweet end to a great game. I'm partial to the Friendly Aerial Faith Plate (bits of it play when you're jumping on the plate) and Bombs for Throwing At You. Love the chaotic distortion, sounds like something a robot would make. The sound design in Portal 2 is amazing.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2016)

I know, right? The whole soundtrack is brilliant. I'm not sure if you've heard, but there was actually one song wrote by Ellen McLain herself, which Valve decided not to include in the final game:






It pretty much confirms the whole "GLaDOS is Chell's mother" situation, as if "Cara Mia Addio" didn't do that already. A newer song appears in Lego Dimensions, about how GLaDOS pretends not to miss Chell but secretly still wishes she was there, but I guess that doesn't count since it's not canon. All the promotion the Portal series has been getting lately makes me wonder if a third game is on the way.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes that soundtrack is so great... kind of makes me want to play it again, some of the later stages though.. ugh.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 6, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I know, right? The whole soundtrack is brilliant. I'm not sure if you've heard, but there was actually one song wrote by Ellen McLain herself, which Valve decided not to include in the final game:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> It pretty much confirms the whole "GLaDOS is Chell's mother" situation, as if "Cara Mia Addio" didn't do that already. A newer song appears in Lego Dimensions, about how GLaDOS pretends not to miss Chell but secretly still wishes she was there, but I guess that doesn't count since it's not canon. All the promotion the Portal series has been getting lately makes me wonder if a third game is on the way.



Never heard this before, thanks for sharing! Interesting to hear her natural voice unprocessed. But don't you know, Valve isn't capable of making a game with the number 3 in it.

On-topic:





The Sims 1 has an amazing soundtrack. The Build Mode tracks are all improv piano played with such intensity. Buy Mode is a callback to the 1950s, and the Neighborhood themes go all out bossa nova. A small but excellent soundtrack for one of the biggest PC games of all time.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 6, 2016)

I love the way the flute sounds. This is such a beautiful melody!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2016)

I think this band is slowly but surely becoming a new favourite of mine.

Oh, and I should warn you that this particular music video of theirs is a little "rough", so if you don't like strippers dancing with blood all over themselves, don't watch.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 6, 2016)

I can relate to this song in so many ways.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 6, 2016)

This was a double post by accident so I edited this one with a new video


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 7, 2016)

Streetlight a little too heavy for you? Try Toh Kay's cover.


----------



## Mitradon (Mar 7, 2016)

So if you like the way you look so much then baby you should go and love yourself


----------



## r a t (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of Kapp'n and I love him! Check out this cover song.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

something slightly different from me maybe, but one of my favorite anime openings/ost songs.. isao sasaki singing in english (way better than the crappy godiego stuff floating around tbh)


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2016)

France is where it's at.


----------



## windloft (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

this awesome woman is performing here in july i think i need tickets meow...


----------



## windloft (Mar 8, 2016)

honestly junko yagami is up there as one of my favorite singers, her songs are so funky and she has such of a lovely voice !! all of her tracks are worth listening to.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 8, 2016)

Warning: It's explicit


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2016)

From my favourite album of 2015.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 8, 2016)

IF YOU ARE UNDER THE AGE OF 13 DO NOT WATCH THIS VIDEO!!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 8, 2016)

Sometimes I feel like I'm trapped in a closet trying to force myself out.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

From the film _Pepi, Luci, Bom_. The lyrics are a bit explicit if you know them but alas a good tune. Also don't watch if you're easily offended lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

mm the japanese 90s fashion...


----------



## windloft (Mar 9, 2016)

wait, what do you mean this is just a mashup of owl city and rhythm heaven? you're crazy! this is a _high quality music rip._


----------



## Bowie (Mar 9, 2016)

I can't get enough of this band.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 9, 2016)

Nintendo doesn't mess around with their soundtracks.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 9, 2016)

Now this my my jam! This song is hilarious!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

those guys are awesome


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 10, 2016)

i heard this when my cat died and now i cry everytime


----------



## windloft (Mar 10, 2016)

listening to this again bc it's one of tatsuro's greatest songs and _you can't tell me otherwise._


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

RUZA said:


> listening to this again bc it's one of tatsuro's greatest songs and _you can't tell me otherwise._



I can tell you other great stuff but I feel nice today so I won't 






S?rgio.. so cute lmao singing this one


----------



## Bowie (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 10, 2016)

vib ribbon and elvis go amazingly well together...


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 12, 2016)

So, this is not actually a tribute remix. It's an official remix that featured on a limited edition of _Heathen_. Beautiful.


----------



## windloft (Mar 12, 2016)

i still can't get over both the mv and the song... it's probably one of the best christmas songs ever. it's silly for me to listen to this in march but idrc.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 13, 2016)

CAN'T WAKE UP


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

AHHHHH I LOVE THIS GUY TOO MUCH AND HE DID SUNNY AFTERNOON YES


----------



## Bowie (Mar 14, 2016)

I need this DLC so bloody bad.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

<3<3


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 15, 2016)

ahhh, this song though <3


----------



## Bowie (Mar 15, 2016)

I think I've developed a bit of an obsession with Bayonetta now.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 15, 2016)

The Wii's channel music is really good. A shame not many people ended up hearing it.


----------



## ConsultingPotato (Mar 15, 2016)

Anything by the Two Door Cinema Club if you like alternative pop.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## tae (Mar 16, 2016)

i've got this stuck in my head.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 16, 2016)

No artist or song ever becomes irrelevant. When a song is made, a memory is made. Thus it will live on forever.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

dude can still sing ;D


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Chaotix (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

from some swedish-cuban production from the 70s.. therefore the lyrics are subtitled in swedish ..


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 18, 2016)

Along with Verdanturf Town this track is super melancholy. I like the flair insaneintherain gives it, quite different from the source material.


----------



## windloft (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 18, 2016)

Babymetal's new album is out in 2 weeks from today. This song is on it!


----------



## eeniemeaniepatchouli (Mar 18, 2016)

this album just came out in the last few weeks, but there's this wonderful Norwegian artist named Aurora (she sings in english) and her style is described as dark folk/synthpop

the album is called 'all my demons greeting me as a friend' and people uploading the tracks on youtube is a bit heavily policed at the moment but there are videos! anyway i'll post links to some awesome examples
*
> Runaway
> Running with the Wolves
> Under Stars
> In Boxes*


----------



## Bowie (Mar 18, 2016)

Still one of my favourite songs (and artists) of all time. Just incredible.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (Mar 19, 2016)

time to put those feet to work


----------



## Seren (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 19, 2016)

The journey of human evolution!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 19, 2016)

Seren said:


> (snip Third Eye Blind video)



Wow, that's a blast from the past. My favorite 3EB song is Motorcycle Drive By. Will forever and always be that. 

GUYS. I just found this awesome Japanese band this week. They're fairly new - they haven't even been around for a year yet. They're called Fate Gear. They're an all girl power metal band that dresses in steam punk clothes. I need to buy their CD soon!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

because yes he's cute


----------



## Bowie (Mar 21, 2016)

I know the choreography of this video by heart.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 21, 2016)

Ball Park music. Jen is my soulmate


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 21, 2016)

This song is my favorite, but this group is so chill... I find myself humming all their songs at work, and needing to fall asleep to their album on repeat after a bad day


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 21, 2016)

Bahahaha! This was my jam in my teen years! Oh the glory days!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

i really like "lost one" by glutamine! its a great song to listen to while playing monster hunter!


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## visibleghost (Mar 21, 2016)

i like the band Bad Cash Quartet, they have pretty interesting sound i guess !!!

freeze out, midnight prayer and i don't hesitate to say who i hate are good songsss by them


----------



## Alex518 (Mar 21, 2016)

such a good remix


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i like the band Bad Cash Quartet, they have pretty interesting sound i guess !!!
> 
> freeze out, midnight prayer and i don't hesitate to say who i hate are good songsss by them



OH GOD MIDNIGHT PRAYER MY FIFTH GRADE


----------



## Bowie (Mar 21, 2016)

I know I've been posting Bayonetta music all week, but I can't get enough of it. It just makes me feel so positive and energised.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I know I've been posting Bayonetta music all week, but I can't get enough of it. It just makes me feel so positive and energised.



i feel you.. i'm too deep into those portuguese oldies right now


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> i feel you.. i'm too deep into those portuguese oldies right now



Wow! Her voice is heavenly! I think I love Bayonetta now.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 21, 2016)

This is one of my favorite music videos.


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 22, 2016)

"I Can't Give Everything Away" has been confirmed as the next (and most likely final) single from the ★ album, with rumours going around that a video with Bowie is going to accompany its release on the 8th of April.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 23, 2016)

weirdly enough, this sounds like a revenge song more than anything...
especially these lines;
_" You had your way
Now you must pay "_

it's freaky, but i love it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## kelpy (Mar 23, 2016)

LEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## windloft (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

RUZA said:


>



she's still alive lel


----------



## Bowie (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 23, 2016)

WARNING! This video may be disturbing to some viewers. If you are sensitive to violence than  DO NOT watch this music video!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


>



jeebus they are still around?


----------



## Alex518 (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 24, 2016)

" _Oh, give me ooone more chaaance... _ "


----------



## Bowie (Mar 24, 2016)

The part at 0:10 gives me life.


----------



## windloft (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 24, 2016)

did you know that there's actually a music video for this song ?? that friggin HAYAO MIYAZAKI made?? IT'S REALLY GOOD

i need to find the music video, but it should be on dailymotion or somethin. it's really amazing.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## KeAi (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Flower Spaghetti (Mar 25, 2016)

Lol I don't know if anyone would care to listen to some really chill old timey French jams/ some old timey jams, and I don't really know albums, just the name of the songs and the artist, of the top of my head at least but here they are anyway:

❤Nino Ferrer❤
- Les Petites Jeunes Filles De Bonne Famille
- Le Peitit Jardin

❤Camelia Jordana❤
- Non non non

❤Pink Martini❤
- Sympathique

❤Joe Dassin❤
- Un Peu Comme toi
- Le Petit Pain Au Chocolat

❤France Gall❤
- Bebe Requin (remastred version) 

❤Janis Joplin❤
- Summertime

❤Gorillaz❤
- Empire Ants ft Little Dragon (Plastic Beach album)
- November has come (this is off of their Demon Days album)
- All Alone (Demon Days album)
-To Binge (Plastic Beach album)
-Some Kind of Nature (Plastic Beach album)
- Rhinestone Eyes (Plastic Beach album)
- Latin Simone (Gorillaz album)

❤Otis Redding❤
- (Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay (off of his The Very Best of Otis Redding album)

❤Top Loader❤
- Dancing In the Moonlight ( the one from a movie called a walk to remember? I never watched the movie but I like this version of it best)

There's those to start, I'll post more later if I can


----------



## windloft (Mar 25, 2016)

the recent ratchet and clank trailer had this KILLER song and i already love it...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

^Janis Joplin and Pink Martini.. yes!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 25, 2016)

Undertale (if you're not already sick as hell of it) away!


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 25, 2016)

This man is brilliant isn't he?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

Bowie said:


>



<3

be glad you haven't heard the swedish version of it it's horrid xD


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 26, 2016)

Love this thread! I keep finding some nice music in here


----------



## Bowie (Mar 26, 2016)

https://ratboygenius.bandcamp.com/track/flood-9-piano-solo


----------



## Licorice (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## KeAi (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 27, 2016)

This is Queen's most underrated song, hidden in plain sight on the A Night at the Opera album.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 27, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> This is Queen's most underrated song, hidden in plain sight on the A Night at the Opera album.







Unfortunately,a lot of Brian May's songs(such as "Brighton Rock","It's Late" and "Doing Alright(w/Tim Staffell)") got overlooked during Queen's heyday.When Queen was on American Idol a few years ago,Brian May said he regretted not pushing enough for "Long Away" to be released as a single.It's a great tune.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

bc he still manage to look cool in those 80s clothes XD


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 28, 2016)

Since I've just been posting Japanese music lately, have something different.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (Mar 28, 2016)

the one that got away


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Bueller (Mar 29, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxzYvCRCAkw

I've been on a kick of The Distillers lately. They're pretty good, but I can see how some people might not like them.


----------



## SavyRabbit (Mar 29, 2016)

Mike Love is great


----------



## santoyo.bay (Mar 30, 2016)

Have been obsessed with Lianne La Havas lately


----------



## Bowie (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (Mar 30, 2016)

fusion's pretty good


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

dang awesome lady. this song is one of her best imo c:


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

My sister's friend has a band that's starting to make a name for themselves! You can find them on Bandcamp.com, their name is Mother Moon, and they're great if you're into Doom and gloom or post-metal. They have a concert coming up soon,they'll be playing with Dance Gavin Dance and Enter Shikari. I actually really like their music, and would love to help them gain some fans <3.


----------



## MochiMo (Mar 31, 2016)

My favorite music at the moment is probably:

Alina Baraz - Her music is VERY chill and VERY relaxing. The kind you sit outside at night w/ a bunch of candles.
Blackmill - Again, very chill and relaxing music.

I also listen to a lot of techno/dance/edm music. Too many to list, though! 

The above is what I listen to most.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 31, 2016)

My AC town is called Tropico for a reason.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Trundle (Mar 31, 2016)

PLEASE LISTEN TO THIS IT'S AMAZING


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Alex518 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 3, 2016)

Love the rawness of the Red Army Choir recordings, can often hear people coughing and chairs creaking. They do many traditional Russian folk songs justice though I enjoy their military stuff just as much.


----------



## piske (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Roel (Apr 4, 2016)

Chelsea Jade - Low Brow





HANA - Clay





Kiiara - Hang up tha phone





Broods - Free


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 4, 2016)

I think I just found a new favourite indie artist.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

More Chesty Morgan  They are mainly a live band so therefore the somewhat potato videos but yes they are awesome. Also I love how she say it's from '68 it won in '65 lol.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 5, 2016)

I love this film so much.


----------



## windloft (Apr 5, 2016)

i don't listen to perfume often, but i do like a lot of their songs ... *especially* " love the world ".


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 5, 2016)

Bollywood for life!


----------



## Javocado (Apr 6, 2016)

forever a banger


----------



## carmenlvsx (Apr 6, 2016)

I recommend a lot:  Tchaikovsky:  Violin concert and 1982 Operture.
That's my favourite music.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## MayorBlueRose (Apr 6, 2016)

Muse!!

and I cannot wait to see them on monday!!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 6, 2016)

The music video for David Bowie's new single has just been released.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

I advise any song by Area 11, I Fight Dragons or Fall out Boy


Spoiler: I Fight Dragons













Spoiler: Area 11













Spoiler: FOB


----------



## Javocado (Apr 6, 2016)

THEY DON'T WANT NONE


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 6, 2016)

I like the classics.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## N e s s (Apr 6, 2016)

Raise your weapon is one of my favorite Deadmau5 songs


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't really watch the series, but I love this lol.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 7, 2016)

Even though the wifi was discontinued for the DS and the Wii games a long time ago. Here is a tribute to one of the best games ever. Goodbye Animal Crossing City Folk, you were well played.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 7, 2016)

3:16 is when my life begins.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## N e s s (Apr 8, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


>



Fnaf? Does anyone care about that anymore? 

Anyways, this is a really good opening theme, even if I can't really understand any of it.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 8, 2016)

If you like anime than this is a song worth listening to.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## SockHead (Apr 8, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Fnaf? Does anyone care about that anymore?









you hurt his feelings


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

she's so dang talented damn


----------



## Bowie (Apr 9, 2016)

One of my favourite songs of all time. I feel so blessed to finally see this performance.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 10, 2016)

Hmmm......


----------



## N e s s (Apr 10, 2016)

A song reminding you that nothing lives forever. A man's mother dies and his brother has a daughter, and sees her face in the child.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 10, 2016)

The Ramones - Beat on the Brat


----------



## N e s s (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Apr 11, 2016)

honestly one of my favorite k-pop songs !!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 12, 2016)

Even old New York
Was once New Amsterdam
Why they changed it I can't say
People just liked it better that way!


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Murray (Apr 13, 2016)

some nice animu for you friendly weebs


----------



## windloft (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

This is my favorite song that I heard while watching Shrek 2. I got to say that David Bowie's voice is so sexy in this song!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 13, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> This is my favorite song that I heard while watching Shrek 2. I got to say that David Bowie's voice is so sexy in this song!



Very good version for people who aren't into the smoother melody of the original.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

Jeffree's hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

This kind of music is so upbeat and makes me wanna get up and dance!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

Where are the merfolk? lol


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Apr 15, 2016)

the music video's a lil... interesting, but i forgot this song existed. rip


----------



## Bowie (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2016)

Some of you older peeps might remember the animated Cutie Honey avatar I had quite some time back in the days, actually based on a sequence from this opening.. good song still


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 16, 2016)

That awkward moment when you're trying to dance to a song about food but you're sick and literally everything tastes like cardboard.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 17, 2016)

I worked so hard to learn this on piano a few years back. It sounds like a simple melody but it was actually quite tricky to learn, believe it or not. I should really try and learn sheet music again.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 18, 2016)

Somebody should rap to this beat.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 18, 2016)

When the going gets tough I listen to this kind of music. I can relate to what this song is singing about.


----------



## Damniel (Apr 18, 2016)

Couple of profanity words and adult scenes, but good song.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 18, 2016)

Moko said:


>



"This video contains content from PONYCANYON. It is not available in your country." 






Still bummed Wander Over Yonder got canceled.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 18, 2016)

Sickness is just about gone. Time for a celebration.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2016)

meh that sucks stupid videos. try worldwide?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 18, 2016)

Accidental double post.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

Good stuff :3

- - - Post Merge - - -






BRILLIANT LYRICS

(;


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Yuni (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 19, 2016)

Bahahaha! I love Austin powers!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

love love love


----------



## windloft (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Threads (Apr 20, 2016)

I can see myself spending a lot of time listening and posting in this thread. 

One of my favorite songs from 2016 so far.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 20, 2016)

The whole Suspiria soundtrack is great


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## N e s s (Apr 20, 2016)

its not really a music video, but...


----------



## V-drift (Apr 20, 2016)

I will probably be told I am weird for the image this video has. But I really love the tracks in this album so much!!

Artist - Negaren
Album - Breaking Boundaries
Genre - Electronic (?)
Year - 2009

Track List:
1) Ruv 4 U How U Ruv
2) Who Said It Was Safe
3) Revenge Of The Eggs
4) Ride The Sky
5) Stark Raving Mad
6) And Then I Killed A House DJ
7) God Damn It's A Nice Day
8) Operation Delgonflange
9) A Bunch Of Samples Played Consecutively
10) Busy Busy Busy
11) Ejac Attack
12) The Munchies
13) Something Beautiful
14) ♥ Ray






My two favorite song from this album is Star Raving Mad and ♥ Ray. They are quite upbeat if you ask me.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 21, 2016)

V-drift said:


> My two favorite song from this album is Star Raving Mad and ♥ Ray. They are quite upbeat if you ask me. [/SIZE][/FONT]



Wow I haven't heard nsrrenard in forever, thanks for the nostalgia.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

badass is badass


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2016)

well I find out about Grad School on Monday. Its my second time applying... been outta college 3 years... other reasons make it a really big deal....

if I don't get in any of them (high possibility), I'm gonna be on a downward spiral and will be listening to this song on repeat forever


----------



## windloft (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2016)

Goodnight, Prince. We love you.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## N e s s (Apr 21, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


>



wow, i've listened to this on repeat about 8 times now and omg this is SO GOOD WHY HAVEN'T I SEEN THIS YET


----------



## V-drift (Apr 21, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Wow I haven't heard nsrrenard in forever, thanks for the nostalgia.



I never expected someone to like nsrrenard. I am glad I shared something someone else like as well. I think I will share something extra to show how happy I am right now. It's also in an anime I like a lot, but this is the full version of the song.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## ok.sean (Apr 22, 2016)

I would like to introduce you to Melanie Martinez
I would also like to introduce you to _utter addiction_
Thank you for your time.​


----------



## ellarella (Apr 23, 2016)

don't mind me, i'm just here for RUZAs 80s stuff


----------



## windloft (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Threads (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## lowfiboi (Apr 24, 2016)

good stuff


----------



## Javocado (Apr 25, 2016)

This has been in my head all day :')


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Apr 25, 2016)

Some days I'm built of metal, I can't be broken
But not when I'm with you
You rub me real, you rub me raw
Run away with me, now





- - - Post Merge - - -

Are you insane like me? Been in pain like me?
Bought a hundred dollar bottle of champagne like me?
Just to pour that mother****er down the drain like me?
Would you use your water bill to dry the stain like me?

Are you high enough without the Mary Jane like me?
Do you tear yourself apart to entertain like me?
Do the people whisper 'bout you on the train like me?
Saying that you shouldn't waste a pretty face like me?
[video=youtube;zRHNi3QfFlE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?

Oh, oh, oh, oh,
I think there's a flaw in my code,
Oh, oh, oh, oh,
These voices won't leave me alone,

Well my heart is gold, and my hands are cold,v=zRHNi3QfFlE&list=FL_FkzM5ueqoZZCsb97CPaUA&index=11[/video]


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

have some s?rgio it's the 25th after all :3


----------



## windloft (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2016)

I think I've said this before, but if I chose to have a funeral, I'd want this song played for sure. It's the most comforting and relaxing way I could envision death, of any sort, and it's definitely one of my favourite songs of all time. I only wish it were longer.


----------



## Threads (Apr 26, 2016)

This song is doing some damage to me emotionally right now. :"D


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm having a tense and very weird day today. Not in the best mood today so here's a song for those who are feeling angry.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Apr 27, 2016)

Yo the backtrack to this song gets me goin


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

one of the more underrated anime series, has some nice music though.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Apr 29, 2016)

Los Growlers with Los Bangers


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

can't believe this is from 1987 maybe towards the end on 'fera ferida' due to the synth-esque sounds but still sounds more like some 60s soundtrack to me lol.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 30, 2016)

Proud to be friends with this awesome dude. From his superb debut album.


----------



## windloft (Apr 30, 2016)

group_inou is known for having weird music videos, but the music is on-point.


----------



## Threads (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

Awww yeah. Love how the clip is from Swedish TV too haha


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 2, 2016)

This show doesn't get nearly enough credit for its music. I'm so happy the OST for this season is out.


----------



## petaltail (May 2, 2016)

I've only recently gotten into Panic! and I love it. (Nothing will beat twenty one pilots though)


----------



## Hulaette (May 2, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Threads (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

love this stuff man


----------



## Bowie (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

Bowie said:


>



oh jesus haven't heard that in ages.

anyways to whoever wanted 80s jpop


----------



## Stalfos (May 3, 2016)




----------



## windloft (May 3, 2016)

nobody expects the k-pop inquisition


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

RUZA said:


> nobody expects the k-pop inquisition








right bruh


----------



## windloft (May 3, 2016)

oh and junko yagami is the best

'jealous' is probably one of my favorite songs from her !!


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

i love that cheesy 80s cover lel <3

and naw akina is the best imo.






- - - Post Merge - - -






Really liking this one but if it's supposed to be Meu Amor ?... then it's メウ・アモレ・エ。。。not  ミ・アモーレ then it's Italian not Portuguese lol.


----------



## Bowie (May 3, 2016)

Still not sure if this stuff is for me, but I really love the synthesiser that verbs along the chorus, and I love the video. This is gonna take time. I just found out he's a distant cousin of mine, though. So, that's pretty cool!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 3, 2016)

WARNING!! Cuss words are in this song. If you're offended by such language than DO NOT listen to this.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

ahaha this song is still so good man


----------



## windloft (May 4, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (May 4, 2016)

JETTU GENERATION


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

<3<3

- - - Post Merge - - -






cause this guy is awesome i wanna grow that stache bruh.


----------



## Bowie (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kip (May 4, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Caracan Place - Lone Digger



I've always wondered what the song title was! I've heard this everywhere yet I had no clue what the song actually was.


----------



## Bowie (May 4, 2016)

Kip said:


> I've always wondered what the song title was! I've heard this everywhere yet I had no clue what the song actually was.



Well, now you know! Caravan Palace are a truly great band.


----------



## windloft (May 4, 2016)

the " main theme " is my absolute favorite in the album. it's so beautiful...


----------



## Threads (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 4, 2016)

Another gem from this beautiful OST. My only wish is that they included some kind of reprise of certain piano tracks from the last two.


----------



## N e s s (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 5, 2016)




----------



## windloft (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 5, 2016)

I never thought there could be a legitimately good remix of this song, but it's actually quite heart-wrenching. I stand corrected.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2016)

this is almost better than the original.


----------



## Hulaette (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 5, 2016)

This is my kind of dance music right here.


----------



## windloft (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

underrrated asf.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

:3


----------



## petaltail (May 6, 2016)

Spoiler: no. 1













Spoiler: no. 2










Current favourite twenty one pilots songs.


----------



## Hulaette (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


>



nO
No
nO
In other words, PLS NO


----------



## Hulaette (May 7, 2016)

I can relate to Billy's feelings and point of views in this song.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> nO
> No
> nO
> In other words, PLS NO


exactly tf that is still a thing?? lmaoo.






: D best sht ever


----------



## focus (May 7, 2016)

im hyping myself up for summer oops


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2016)




----------



## zoetrope (May 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> underrrated asf.


I reaaaaaly liked this!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> I reaaaaaly liked this!


----------



## Bowie (May 8, 2016)

"Oh thou, who gives sustenance to the universe. From whom all things proceed. To whom all things return. Unveil to us the face of the true spiritual sun. Hidden by a disc of golden light. That we may know the truth. And do our whole duty. As we journey to thy sacred feet."


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

c: enjoy


----------



## Hulaette (May 8, 2016)




----------



## windloft (May 8, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 8, 2016)

I feel fantastic and I've never felt as good as how I do right now except for maybe when I think of how I felt that day when I felt the way that I do right now.


----------



## Bowie (May 9, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I feel fantastic and I've never felt as good as how I do right now except for maybe when I think of how I felt that day when I felt the way that I do right now.



I know a similar song, but it's a little less cheerful.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

damn tis good.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

^noice surf rock tunes, me like


----------



## Fleshy (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Melchoir (May 10, 2016)

Honey, by Moose Blood.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 10, 2016)




----------



## wassop (May 10, 2016)

i love this user , he makes great music videos using old footage


----------



## Fleshy (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

this guy is awesome, sadly i can't grow his mustache but he's an awesome dood anyways.


----------



## Javocado (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 11, 2016)




----------



## N e s s (May 11, 2016)

I feel 10x smarter whenever i hear this...it sounds like thinking.
also death note is the best anime


----------



## windloft (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

also yeah the painting shows human boobs but it was the only good upload :c if the staff thinks it's inappropriate with the art i will remove :c


----------



## Bowie (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

ol' fave lady of mine enjoy (also yes she is from japan someone just subbed the lyrics into portuguese)


----------



## Bowie (May 13, 2016)

I will not let you in. I face towards the wind. I change into the mule. Hee-haw!


----------



## windloft (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Rindeseyu (May 13, 2016)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH IGLOOGHOST JESUS





Literally the entire Bo-en album is my *favourite thing* in the world, and this is the first song I heard by him so.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

his best piece, hands down.


----------



## Hulaette (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 14, 2016)

I can't find a separate video of this piece anywhere, so I'll just have to show the video where I found it. It's called The Soul of the Pianist, if the description is right, and I really love it. I found it while looking for painting tips in GIMP.


----------



## dierefuji (May 14, 2016)

My music taste is so sharded and random, it's weird.
Well, some of my favorite pieces:


----------



## Hulaette (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Kifa (May 14, 2016)

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzGR63LgBeM&list=PL5A3CC4B38DA0B38E

*Alesana-*_Try this with your eyes closed album_
Post Hardcore (Screamo)

1. Apology (there is an acoustic of this song that is actually really good)
2. Endings Without Stories
3. And They Call This Tragedy
4. Not a Single Word About This
5. Red and Dying Evening
6. Congratulations, I Hate You
7. Early Mourning


----------



## Hulaette (May 14, 2016)




----------



## FanGirlCookie (May 14, 2016)

1 word:
Nightcore cx


----------



## Jacob (May 15, 2016)

Edit: took this one out, too cringe-y


----------



## Fleshy (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 15, 2016)

Slowly becoming a favourite of mine.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)




----------



## wassop (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 15, 2016)

I hope his voice echoes through heaven.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 15, 2016)

<3


----------



## Hulaette (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

^oh dear god thanks a lot ... bad nostalgia trip x))


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

Panic At The Disco ~ I Write Sins Not Tragedies


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

Some contemporary Japanese stuff for y'all, with a 60s beat/surf/garage sound... x2!!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)




----------



## dizzy bone (May 16, 2016)

Moko said:


>



awesomeeeeeee.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

buffalo daughter damn i think i saw some record with them here ;o

and yass i agree : D


----------



## Bowie (May 16, 2016)

Hated this at first, but now it's really growing on me.


----------



## Fleshy (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Trundle (May 16, 2016)

https://naifey.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)




----------



## okaimii (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 17, 2016)




----------



## lizzy541 (May 17, 2016)

i think i listen to this song wayyy to much but it's been a fav for years now!!!

- goodbye by who is fancy is rlly good too especially the part at 2:00 ((-:


----------



## N e s s (May 17, 2016)

I love Erased


----------



## Bowie (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 18, 2016)

(disclaimer, I don't think all men are pigs, but damn this song is catchy)

"I'm the swan that crashed on your lawn
And I'm the boy that will heal you, fix you up"

"Because I'm not typical, and Simone... you are just cynical!
I am better than you think, let me buy you a drink
Cha-mon!, I'm not so typical at all"
All men are pigs


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kifa (May 18, 2016)

just some badass music for anyone interested


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 19, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Stil (May 19, 2016)

Enjoy some pre-punk


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 19, 2016)

don't know why, but I can't stop listening to this soundtrack


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

nostalgia locomotive... yes


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 19, 2016)

Metroid is officially my newest gaming obsession.


----------



## Hulaette (May 19, 2016)




----------



## N e s s (May 19, 2016)

I have no idea why, but this song has really grown on me.


----------



## Hulaette (May 19, 2016)

I have never played any of the Mother games. For years I've been a fan of Master Belch.


----------



## Bowie (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

x3


----------



## Bowie (May 20, 2016)

People don't give this woman enough bloody credit.


----------



## windloft (May 20, 2016)

mademoiselle yulia's stuff is amazing.....


----------



## Bowie (May 20, 2016)

This is fake, but I love the cover anyway.


----------



## Hulaette (May 20, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 20, 2016)




----------



## uwuzumakii (May 21, 2016)

I've been quite fond of this piece for a while. Beethoven is definitely my favorite composer! Sorry Mozart... My favorite movement is the first, then the third, then the second. They're all good, just some are better.


----------



## Bowie (May 21, 2016)

You know I'll always love you, my Scatman.


----------



## Hulaette (May 21, 2016)

Bowie said:


> You know I'll always love you, my Scatman.








He's jammin in heaven now <3


----------



## Bowie (May 21, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> He's jammin in heaven now <3



No. He'll have a reserved place in Scatland.


----------



## Hulaette (May 21, 2016)

Bowie said:


> No. He'll have a reserved place in Scatland.



I looked up the word "Scatland and this song came up in my google search. This is the first time I have heard it and by gosh it is beautiful!


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2016)

Expand your music tastes. Play undertale.


----------



## Bowie (May 21, 2016)

Today is a day for rockin'.


----------



## windloft (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Shilaaaa <3


----------



## Melchoir (May 23, 2016)

Found this awesome new band yesterday. They are called Fickle Friends, they are based in Brighton and they have a few other songs available on iTunes etc.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 23, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Bowie (May 23, 2016)

Gaga would make such a great Disney princess. Listen to that voice.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Gaga would make such a great Disney princess. Listen to that voice.



back when she was actually cool and not an opinion sell out. gostar...


----------



## Bowie (May 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> back when she was actually cool and not an opinion sell out. gostar...



Take it from a long-term fan, she still is. It's just that her last album was so poorly managed and her whole creative team gave up on her for trying to do something that wasn't going to appeal to the mainstream. ARTPOP is supposed to stand for "Artistic Revolution Through the Potential of Pop", and she worked with a bunch of super talented, _real_ artists, and tried to have them mentor her and guide her into the right musical and creative direction. I'm confident her next album will be her at her best and most artistically relevant yet.

Anyway, here's Manson.


----------



## Hatori (May 24, 2016)

Really liking this!


----------



## Hulaette (May 24, 2016)

This song brings back fond memories!! Good times!


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

@Bowie.. never is/was a fan of her "Gaga" personality music or style but yeah each to their own. I liked her stuff with Yoko Ono though, that was cool.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 24, 2016)

http://ratboygenius.bandcamp.com/track/flood-9-piano-solo


----------



## windloft (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Trundle (May 25, 2016)

2003 alt rap


----------



## Hulaette (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 25, 2016)

Apparently a new album of his is coming out. According to Google it's already out, but I can't find anything else about it as of yet. So excited if it's true! After all the musical tragedy I've endured this year, this is the kind of stuff I need.


----------



## Hulaette (May 25, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Apparently a new album of his is coming out. According to Google it's already out, but I can't find anything else about it as of yet. So excited if it's true! After all the musical tragedy I've endured this year, this is the kind of stuff I need.



This is what true rap is!


----------



## Bowie (May 25, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> This is what true rap is!



I love that song, but it's not his best work. You should listen to "Listen to the Scatman" sometime. It's a really great album with a lot of good jazz instrumentals and a little bit of scatting. The "Everybody Jam!" period of his career is what I like to call the "Scatland" period, where he focused more on psychology and social empowerment than artistic relevance, which is something I wish he had done more. I suppose, had he lived longer, he would've done just that.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

you, need something like LSD LSD LSD!


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

beautiful stuff :0


----------



## planetSlash (May 26, 2016)

I love this one!


----------



## windloft (May 26, 2016)

- slowly gets into jojo because of the music -


----------



## Bowie (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

love.


----------



## windloft (May 26, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (May 26, 2016)

https://play.spotify.com/album/2OkdkfVKqje8mj7g1iLroV


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

still hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

glitch post above lol :/


----------



## Gregriii (May 27, 2016)

I know everyone knows that song but it's truly amazing q.q


----------



## Bowie (May 27, 2016)

I know I've posted a lot of Scatman stuff lately, but I've only recently been exploring his less known work, and it's just really good.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (May 28, 2016)

It looks like now we just recommend individual songs instead of full albums like earlier?? Okay then!!

Crystal Castles - Not In Love ft. Robert Smith of The Cure (it has a fair amount of views but is still relatively unknown I think?)


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

You can recommend whatever, sometimes I post full albums too if I can't find the song individually or just think the whole thing is great


----------



## Zauzage (May 28, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=044KzpsVjRY

This song is called Promise by Miro ft Satellite Empire. It's classified as Melodic Dubstep. I'm not sure if that's what it actually is, but it sure gave me some feels.


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 28, 2016)

These drums give me chills everytime I hear this music.


----------



## piske (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (May 28, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 29, 2016)

I don't even


----------



## Hulaette (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (May 29, 2016)

I just came across this song and I fell in love with it!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2016)

love her voice...


----------



## Bowie (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Stil (May 30, 2016)

Big Black out of evanstan illinois.
Some totally BA Progressive Industrial Punk from the 80's
one of my favs by them


----------



## Alex518 (May 30, 2016)

it's pitched but the actual song is really good


----------



## Bowie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (May 30, 2016)

"The whims that we're weeping for our parents would be beaten for; leave the breast and then the nest and then regret you ever left."


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

getting in this dood lately


----------



## ellarella (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 31, 2016)

Got into an internet argument.  I don't know, the guy was trying to tell me that feminism isn't important.  I don't consider myself a feminist, but it IS an important movement.  And like...it wasn't even worth it.  It was just some guy that like...didn't think there was anything more important to do then whine about something he didn't like.  it wasn't worth it.  But I found some good tunes in the meantime.


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 31, 2016)

The bassline in this song is sick.


----------



## Trundle (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Jun 1, 2016)

lil' hype


----------



## Bowie (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## petaltail (Jun 1, 2016)

In celebration of the first Em?ti?nal R?adsh?w concert last night, and the addition of Fairly Local to the setlist (which is a blessing):


----------



## Stil (Jun 2, 2016)

Some of the most powerful pieces of music ever created. One of my favorite groups. Enjoy.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Jun 2, 2016)

This **** is so rough I can't get enough <3


----------



## Bowie (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you, Ellen. Thank you, John.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jun 2, 2016)

Please gawk in awe as you stare at the beautiful Madame Flurrie!


----------



## enchilada (Jun 2, 2016)

Polar Android said:


> Is that new Tyler, The Creator album as good as everyone says? I've been hearing a lot of good things about it.



dude that album has been out for a while now, and yes, it's good


----------



## Javocado (Jun 3, 2016)

(lil' NSFW)







Buttonsy said:


> It looks like now we just recommend individual songs instead of full albums like earlier?? Okay then!!
> 
> Crystal Castles - Not In Love ft. Robert Smith of The Cure (it has a fair amount of views but is still relatively unknown I think?)



I remember I discovered this jam on a 2011 episode of Degrassi, and it's followed me ever since bahaha.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

ah the good old anime music days


----------



## Bowie (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## xryan67 (Jun 3, 2016)

Question Mark and the Mysterians - 1967 96 Tears
Grateful Dead - Anthem of the Sun - 1968
The Pyramids - Lost Legends of Surf 1962*

- - - Post Merge - - -

96 Tears by Question Mark and the Mysterians!!!


----------



## Bowie (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm such trash.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

xryan67 said:


> Question Mark and the Mysterians - 1967 96 Tears
> Grateful Dead - Anthem of the Sun - 1968
> The Pyramids - Lost Legends of Surf 1962*
> 
> ...



idk who you are but you like grateful dead so a+++++


----------



## focus (Jun 4, 2016)

there is no way in hell anyone will dislike this i am telling you. this makes me want to fall in love just so i can relate


----------



## Alex518 (Jun 4, 2016)

all of their songs from their new album cant be put on yt without being pitched and its so annoying because this song is so GOOD when it sounds normal. don't judge them by their singles


----------



## xryan67 (Jun 4, 2016)

DeadHeads for life brother


----------



## piske (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## unravel (Jun 5, 2016)

*"You can't help the ones you hurt 
I can't save you from yourself"





*​


----------



## Bowie (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jun 5, 2016)

Because, Austin Powers...that's why!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jun 5, 2016)

pinelle said:


>



I remember when I first found this song.  It depresses me greatly, but i love it.

Here's something from my collection


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 6, 2016)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> *"You can't help the ones you hurt
> I can't save you from yourself"
> 
> 
> ...


I like a lot of stuff by this guy. It's not the kind of music I normally listen to, even - but he has a way with words (in my opinion at least) and I like the atmosphere in his songs... Anyway


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## promised freedom (Jun 6, 2016)

Bowie said:


>


Aw man this brings back memories... My mom and I used to drive everywhere with the classic rock station on max volume, she always really liked David Bowie (I know her vinyl collection has at least Diamond Dogs but I'm betting there's more from him). Stuff like this really makes me miss her, but in a less-sad way than usual.


----------



## windloft (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex518 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jun 6, 2016)

...this song hurt me today.  I thought I'd share.


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Stalfos (Jun 7, 2016)

The *REAL* K.K. Slider.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

^naw too thin eyebrows for kk slider dude olol


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 7, 2016)

this is like so much better than mainstream songs


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 7, 2016)

Watchingthetreetops said:


>


Greg deserved stardom )':


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

im obsessed with this


----------



## windloft (Jun 7, 2016)

such of a beautiful song .... i really do love junko yagami's voice. ♥o♥ )/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

a bit different take on it.. but i like it c:


----------



## Bowie (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## promised freedom (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## piske (Jun 9, 2016)

***explicit lyrics warning***

I love kendrick's part in this.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

love their pre-FTB stuff


----------



## windloft (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## promised freedom (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jun 10, 2016)

watched Zootopia last night and (SPOILER SPOILER ALERT) when the sheep is in the train making basically drugs, there's a reference to a 'Jesse and Walter' sheep who are helping make the stuff.  So I thought I'd leave this here.






- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Bowie (Jun 10, 2016)

Definitely gonna be worth the wait.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

some brutal fudge, must be her best live stuff ever


----------



## Bowie (Jun 11, 2016)

Really great stuff here. Hard to believe this isn't a human singing.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

fudge.. this makes me cry more than i should.. i swear my arms hairs stand up every time i hear this.. i can't believe he can just stand up like that and sing it with such power, just a few years before he died too...


----------



## Bowie (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 13, 2016)

Bowie said:


>



This is ridiculously catchy!


----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> This is ridiculously catchy!



Yeah, I know. Just discovered her today. I'm really starting to like "electro swing" music, and this showed up on my YouTube recommendations. It's amazing what you can find.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## promised freedom (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Jun 14, 2016)

here's a banger


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## 3skulls (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Diancie (Jun 15, 2016)

gone too soon.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 15, 2016)

I bet I've shared this before but this song has been by favorite for years


----------



## Javocado (Jun 15, 2016)

Always bumpin'


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex518 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jun 16, 2016)

Like my post if you get it...


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## piske (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 18, 2016)

Everyone's a little bit racist, it's true
But everyone is just about as racist as you
If we all could just admit
That we are racist a little bit
and everyone stopped being so PC
Maybe we could live in harmony


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 18, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Everyone's a little bit racist, it's true
> But everyone is just about as racist as you
> If we all could just admit
> That we are racist a little bit
> ...



Bahaha I heard that song in a Legend of Zelda spoof a long time ago LOL


----------



## Bowie (Jun 18, 2016)

Loving this new video by Caravan Palace. Took me a while to adjust to, but I really love it.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2016)

vibes


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

liiiife


----------



## Bowie (Jun 20, 2016)

I never thought my Michael could ever be deliberately sexy. I also didn't know he could sing, or did sing. What a discovery.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

I need to stop posting in here so much rip


----------



## Bowie (Jun 20, 2016)

I've been waiting for good quality footage of this video for ages.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 21, 2016)

Just realised this came out. Absolutely love this (relatively musical) series. Not sure what it all means, but it was a good run.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 21, 2016)

Radiohead - A Moon Shaped Pool
A really good album. Love it. 
X= Favorite Track

Tracks:
"Burn the Witch" ? 3:40 (x)
"Daydreaming" ? 6:24 (x)
"Decks Dark" ? 4:41
"Desert Island Disk" ? 3:44
"Ful Stop" ? 6:07
"Glass Eyes" ? 2:52
"Identikit" ? 4:26
"The Numbers" ? 5:45
"Present Tense" ? 5:06 (x)
"Tinker Tailor Soldier Sailor Rich Man Poor Man Beggar Man Thief" ? 5:03 (x)
"True Love Waits" ? 4:43 (x)



Nirvana - In Utero
My favorite album by Nirvana. You should go check this out!
X= Favorite Track

"Serve the Servants" ? 3:36 (x)
"Scentless Apprentice" (Cobain, Dave Grohl, Krist Novoselic) ? 3:48
"Heart-Shaped Box" ? 4:41 (x)
"Rape Me" ? 2:50
"Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge on Seattle" ? 4:09 (x)
"Dumb" ? 2:32
"Very Ape" ? 1:56 (x)
"Milk It" ? 3:55
"Pennyroyal Tea" ? 3:37 (x)
"Radio Friendly Unit Shifter" ? 4:51
"tourette's" ? 1:35 (x)
"All Apologies" ? 3:51 (x)


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 21, 2016)

I've been delving into electro swing for a while and somehow only just recently found Caravan Palace. Blew my mind. And of course, I discovered them mere days _after_ they played a show near me.








Spoiler: another but didn't want to make the post huge


----------



## NintenZero (Jun 21, 2016)

When I'm skating down the streets of Cali


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 21, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my gosh I'm about to cry this song brings me waaay back in the day!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Jun 22, 2016)

highlight of x and y imo


----------



## Irelia (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2016)

_genre: Unknown_ (but slow and i like it)


----------



## Bowie (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Jun 24, 2016)

Here's a banger right here:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

classy stuff never gets old.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 24, 2016)

literal song of the day. enjoy


----------



## Bowie (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Jun 25, 2016)

Here's some good stuff.


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

Lemonade by Beyonce. Hell, anything by Beyonce is good. But this:




is some next level crap. I learned this dance, that's how addicted I am.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 26, 2016)

The latest bollywood song that I found!


----------



## Licorice (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## piske (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 26, 2016)

(btw I just want to clarify beforehand that I don't speak french so I try not to post anything that has lyrics that aren't age-friendly but in this case I really have no idea what the singer is saying!! so sorry in advanced if there is anything in the lyrics that shouldn't go on this thread)


----------



## 7-tan (Jun 26, 2016)

It's a german rap group.
The message is something like : don't worry be happy, enjoy life


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Fleshy (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2016)

(btw there's a short intro of the singer introducing herself but the song does start at about 23 or 24 seconds)


----------



## CatlandCat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Fleshy (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm really into Real Friends right now, warning for some swearing (?? sorry kids)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

my summer jam <3


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## tearypastel (Jun 28, 2016)

i'm not sure if i've posted this here before actually, but it's still my jam even after a good couple months lmao


----------



## Bowie (Jun 28, 2016)

I think I've just found the female Klaus Nomi.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 28, 2016)

Led Zep put it all out there(especially Bob Plant)in this live version of "Stairway to Heaven" from 1973.Yeah,the intro is similar to that of Spirit's "Taurus" but that particular riff has been around since the frickin' 1600's.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Draco (Jun 29, 2016)

https://open.spotify.com/track/3aKJVWH2QOsaMtiCLxYHZX  one of my fav of there lesser songs (if there is a such thing)


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 29, 2016)

Speaking of a conversation I had yesterday lmao!


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I think I've just found the female Klaus Nomi.



yes Nina is the ****ing ****, she's so awesome!


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Fleshy (Jun 29, 2016)

i forget what i've already posted and feel like i'm posting the same songs (or type of songs) but oh well


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Chrystina (Jun 30, 2016)

7 yrs later - still one of my many fav's.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 30, 2016)

<3


----------



## Bowie (Jun 30, 2016)

If there's anyone I'd love to see make a comeback in the music world, it's Mary.


----------



## Chrystina (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Eldin (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 1, 2016)

I broke away from my indie music and got back into breaking benjamin.  they were probably my first favorite band.  I can't get enough of this song.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 1, 2016)

I honestly think this has become one of my all-time favourite songs. It's just fusing electronic music with classical, and computerised visualisations with the most strangely charming characters I've ever seen.


----------



## Discord (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## CatlandCat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

i mean, i'm really into like some bands and stuff, but i also really like rap. some bands would be twenty one pilots, panic at the disco, bring me the horizon, all time low, sleeping with sirens, and pierce the veil, as for rappers it would probably be future, drake, g-eazy, logic, big sean, kendrick lamar, and kanye west. melanie martinez is cool too, and some video game music.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## promised freedom (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## misakixx (Jul 3, 2016)

*.*

some of my favorites are guns n roses,, marilyn manson,, ghost,, led zeppelin,, black sabbath etc.
this band is pretty good. saw them live twice and some people might think their lyrics are satanic but they are just a kind of spooky themed band.


----------



## piske (Jul 3, 2016)

oldie but goodie!


----------



## SnapesLover (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## RusticMan (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 4, 2016)

*$uicideBoy$*

1.VIETNAM

2.TULANE

3.REIGN IN BLOOD

Find on Youtube!


----------



## Bowie (Jul 4, 2016)

If I end up a stripper, my pseudonym has to be Wendy.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you, Prince.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 7, 2016)

Only just realised that the woman singing is actually Lene Lovich.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 7, 2016)

I may start playing Animal Crossing again. This music is so lovely.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Fleshy (Jul 9, 2016)

typical PP **** like I keep posting but I like this song a lot





the acoustic version is good too


----------



## Nena (Jul 10, 2016)

Smooth jazz does it for me


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't care what anybody says. Yoko Ono is fabulous.


----------



## vel (Jul 10, 2016)

seeing don broco in concert ayyy


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 10, 2016)

(possible photosensitivity warning? a little flashy)


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 11, 2016)

This is a music piece I was experimenting with during a failed project years ago. Can you guess what the song actually is?


----------



## Bowie (Jul 11, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> This is a music piece I was experimenting with during a failed project years ago. Can you guess what the song actually is?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

tbt needs more nina.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 11, 2016)

I love Bastille soooo much. These guys are amazing. Can't wait for their new album in September.  The wait will be long...

A few other great songs, for anyone interested:

Bad Blood

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoNYlV07Cf8

Pompeii

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY

Things We Lost In The Fire

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGR4U7W1dZU

Daniel in the Den, Flaws, Of the Night, Good Grief... I could name them all.


----------



## lovendor (Jul 12, 2016)

For anyone interested in a nice jazzy-pop kind of sound (Or is it more poppy-jazz?)


----------



## Bowie (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

beautiful


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 13, 2016)

Listening to this wondrous compilation while I work on my art. Perfect for any occasion.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 13, 2016)

BE WARNED: This playlist contains a LOT-- and I MEAN a lot-- of Banjo--Kazooie, Banjo--Tooie, and Donkey Kong 64.

This playlist contains a LOT of videos, but I intentionally left out all the ones from the Ren and Stimpy OST, the SpongeBob OST, the Nuts and Bolts OST, the troll songs (Rickroll, Won't Get Fooled Again, How Could This Happen To Me, All-Star, Chocolate Rain), Sad Violin, the TF2 OST (well duh), the hit singles, Keygen, the Rabbids Go Home OST, various classical songs by European composers who died long ago, John Williams's works, Robotnik's theme from Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog, and the original compositions made by Raxxo.

Wanna know how I decide which ones go in the playlist? I just watch a GMod/SFM video, look at the tracklist (if there is any), and add whatever songs I can track down (which is either 99% or 100% of them, I can guarantee you that). Usually I go for the extended versions by BrawlBRSTMs3 X, but if I can't find one (the guys have been known not to upload the whole darn soundtrack), I settle for GilvaSunner's version. The Banjo--Kazooie/Tooie ones I already know have been used in plenty of GMod videos, most notably the following tracks:


Final Battle
Treasure Trove Cove
Spiral Mountain
Freezeezy Peak
Click Clock Wood in the springtime
The main part of Grunty's Lair
Clanker's Cavern
Mad Monster Mansion
Rusty Bucket Bay
Gobi's Valley
Mumbo's Mountain
_Jolly Roger's Lagoon_
_Witchyworld*_
_Mr. Patch: Strange Wobbly Inflatable Thing*_
I also heard many tracks coming from Sonic the Hedgehog (most notably when the tracks from his games weren't heralding his presence), Kirby, Super Mario, Pokemon (not counting a certain thing on TV), and I even heard a track from little-known classic The Legendary Starfy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*at least, where {insert word that rhymes with zas} Pancakes is concerned...


----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 14, 2016)

(possible photosensitivity warning?? some bright and/or flashy lights)


----------



## Bowie (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## vel (Jul 15, 2016)

living it


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex518 (Jul 15, 2016)

the destiny's child vibesss


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm in love with this song.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 17, 2016)

I love this version.


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 17, 2016)

I had this on repeat for a long time!


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

(warning for photosensitivity at the beginning, it's a bit flashy)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Lektic (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jul 18, 2016)

I get an unbelievable feeling of excitement when I hear anything that's autotuned. Also the at the end...LOL


----------



## Licorice (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

like this version of 'blue light yokohama' but i prefer ayumi ishida's voice since she can drag it out better if you get the point.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Jul 21, 2016)

el banger


----------



## Chrystina (Jul 21, 2016)

^ mac miller! love him.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 21, 2016)

this whole episode almost brought me to tears this morning, and this song was the icing on the cake


----------



## Javocado (Jul 21, 2016)

el banger


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 21, 2016)

This is the type of filmmaker I aspire to be someday. Just incredible.


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 21, 2016)

hi get this away from me pls too addicting


----------



## Bowie (Jul 21, 2016)

https://ratboygenius.bandcamp.com/track/flood-9-piano-solo


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 22, 2016)

Javocado said:


> el banger



One of my favorites! Here's a great cover -


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 22, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> One of my favorites! Here's a great cover -



Oh sweet nostalgia! I spent a lot of time participating in the Bug catching Contests in that park!


----------



## windloft (Jul 23, 2016)

i love lily's voice here ??? SHE'S JUST SO IMPORTANT MAN


----------



## Javocado (Jul 23, 2016)

hope i get to see these lads on monday


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

<3 beautiful


----------



## windloft (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

dankest stache 5 lyf


----------



## windloft (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Jul 25, 2016)

lush af


----------



## windloft (Jul 25, 2016)

i'm slowly descending into sonic hell, so i've been listening to a lot of SAWNIC MUSIC.

un-gravitify is my favorite sonic song _*!!*_


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 25, 2016)

Upbeat sound w more sad but meaningful lyrics???


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 25, 2016)

I really like techno; Tristam is a god:


----------



## windloft (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 25, 2016)

crying 

so good


----------



## Bowie (Jul 26, 2016)

"Haven't got a lot, I don't need a lot. Coffee's only a dime!"

What a lovely line.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 26, 2016)

Just heard about the new Bowie album of unreleased songs. It's not entirely necessary considering they're all pretty well-known these days, but nevertheless I'm glad they're doing it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## timadam (Jul 29, 2016)

*Nice post*

thanks for such nice post


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 29, 2016)

i need to book tickets to go see them


----------



## Bowie (Jul 29, 2016)

He covers his face like that whenever he's really embarrassed. It's kinda cute, to be honest. Such an innocent aura.

Also, Bowie prom night tonight! Really excited.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 29, 2016)

Tonight was a very, very special night. I thoroughly enjoyed the Proms' efforts to do justice to Bowie's music.

They performed two songs from his new album, "Blackstar" and "Girl Loves Me". Can really appreciate all the work they put into arranging these pieces and choosing songs that weren't all just big hits. Still waiting for "Blackstar" to be uploaded to YouTube so I can listen to it again and again. Magic.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

I've posted way too much music today.

A beautiful new find of Kate Bush in 2014 performing a track from _The Red Shoes_, with a haunting "Cloudbusting" riff all the way through.

Someone also uploaded the Blackstar segment of the Proms. So, there's that too.


----------



## wassop (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 31, 2016)

With the sorrow in our hearts we can play
And I look up to you
And we hear different sounds, than the heart let us do
Wait for that night looking everywhere for you
Why do I look up to you


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Aug 1, 2016)

here's a slapper


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 1, 2016)

Javocado said:


> here's a slapper



I do not remember this tune. Pokemon Diamond wasn't memorable to me very much. In Black 2 this tune was my favorite and I use to ride up and down it hatching eggs and looking at the beautiful marine Pokemon!


----------



## Bowie (Aug 1, 2016)

These games were such a huge part of my childhood. I love the music so much as well.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 1, 2016)

There's a band called Lunachicks that i like


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 1, 2016)

Another one of my most favorite themes throughout the entire Pokemon franchise!


----------



## Bowie (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 2, 2016)

This song isn't exactly underrated, but I still feel like there are way too many people who have heard Macklemore's "Same Love" without having heard the full length song version of Mary Lambert's vocals in there, and the music video is so cute.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 2, 2016)

This song isn't exactly underrated, but I still feel like there are way too many people who have heard Macklemore's "Same Love" without having heard the full length song version of Mary Lambert's vocals in there, and the music video is so cute.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 2, 2016)

I like to listen to this while I'm doing my art.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 2, 2016)

hot jam


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

this game has such a great soundtrack <3


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 3, 2016)

This is one of my favourite love songs. It's so evocative. Halou's music in general means a lot to me.


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Aug 4, 2016)

Wubs in future bass feels like heaven to my ears. Especially at 0:47 on.

Haven't listened to this genre in like 2 years and its a great throwback <3


----------



## Licorice (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Mayor Neeko of Winters (Aug 5, 2016)

^Sidewalks and Skeletons is one of my favorite artists lately o0o


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2016)

night jams but also kind of a downer for me really
it's like a lowkey goodbye song lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

Ayy nice with all Iggy Pop posts, going to his concert here on the 24th hopefully =D






nep nep nep!


----------



## Bowie (Aug 6, 2016)

This is a day of which is today.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 7, 2016)

Been listening to this a lot lately. Too bad about 80% of it is about sex, but it's still a great song imo.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2016)

ah good old 70s kayopop...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 7, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


>



It would've been nice had they gotten Joey Arias to sing this at the Proms. I know his voice isn't that great, but in both David's and Nomi's memory, it would've been glorious.


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 9, 2016)

Today is a Nomi day.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 9, 2016)

Love this music so much.

I find it kinda funny that I won't be able to play the first game (legally) until I'm 18, but I can play the sequel (which will probably spoil elements of the first game for me) when I turn 16 in September.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 10, 2016)

them warped tour withdrawals


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

love this.. sounds like some epic movie soundtrack stuff...


----------



## Bowie (Aug 10, 2016)

This is one of the first songs I ever actually liked.

I remember being 6 and hearing it on my Hello Kitty radio one morning (I probably stayed up all night to play Animal Crossing or something) and I loved it so much.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

^ Yessss Amy Winehouse.. love You Know I'm No Good the best though.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ^ Yessss Amy Winehouse.. love You Know I'm No Good the best though.



It took me a while to discover that one, but I was obsessed with it for weeks. I also really love her version of The Girl from Ipanema, but for whatever reason the video won't play on my tablet otherwise I'd post it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

Ahhhh wth she did that one too, gotta listen now ~






k she does it too good //dies


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 10, 2016)

By the time I got to...

Oops, wrong song. Similarities are unmistakable, though.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 11, 2016)

how 2 make me cry


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Aug 11, 2016)

here's a banger


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 12, 2016)

I love this song! It's so cute~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2016)

**** yeah this beat


----------



## Bowie (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy International Dancing in the Street Day!


----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 12, 2016)

forgot about this wow


----------



## Bowie (Aug 13, 2016)

Will never get tired of this song.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Aug 13, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Matramix (Aug 13, 2016)

favorite song atm.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 13, 2016)

If there's one thing they'll always get right in video games, it's the music.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 13, 2016)

i love jimmy eat world so much :')


----------



## RockingOmega (Aug 14, 2016)

I love DIIV, they're one of my favorite bands :v






Band- Metric
Album- Fantasies
All tracks are in the description.


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 14, 2016)

That night was such a special night. Nomi was inspired by Bowie's choice of clothing, and used most if not all the money he had to have a similar one commissioned especially for him, which he used throughout his short career and now belongs to close friend Joey Arias, who also sang that night with him and Bowie, along with the rest of his estate.

I love the part at the 2:18 mark, when Bowie and Nomi sing the "bridge" section together. Nomi's naturally operatic voice really shines through. I've always wondered why Bowie never contacted Nomi or Arias again. At Bowie's exhibition, he included a copy of Nomi's self-titled debut album next to a television set playing their iconic performance together, so at some point he must've found out about his mild success.

(Am I ranting?)


----------



## SockHead (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## RockingOmega (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Gandalf (Aug 16, 2016)

so g


----------



## Bowie (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 17, 2016)

I just found out about Gaga's new single and I'm screaming.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Ahh so good ;; 

(one of the better audio i could find and yeah someone subbed it into portuguese so ye)


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 17, 2016)

Currently obsessed with this song 
#noshame8)


----------



## Bowie (Aug 17, 2016)

I love this type of music so so much. I wish there was an actual genre for "ambient, orchestral/synth music".


----------



## Bowie (Aug 18, 2016)

Last night I went to bed, put my headphones on, and listened to this album with my eyes closed and volume high. It was a real journey. It's a spoken-word narrative, so I kinda felt like I was watching a movie or something, but The Residents sure know how to put you in certain atmospheric situations. Can't say it was easy to determine when a song had ended and one had began. Either way, really enjoyed it and will definitely make a habit of listening to albums this way from now on.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 19, 2016)

chicken steak


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Aug 19, 2016)

This is some quality electronic music right here.  A lot of the EDM on the radio is quite bland and generic, but this is very musically interesting with great vocals.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

Such a beautiful game... shame it will probably never be released here in the West


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 19, 2016)

New ball park music album out today, Every Night the Same Dream. Take a look if you are feeling down for some australian alt vibes.

in music heaven. Leef!


----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 19, 2016)

this is loveee


----------



## Javocado (Aug 19, 2016)

the remix of that jam w/wayne is a real slapper ^


----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 20, 2016)

yesss. tbh i thought of erase me w kanye/cudi bc of that song ^






love kanye in this


----------



## Soigne (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## pipty (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## zoetrope (Aug 22, 2016)

Javocado said:


> chicken steak



Love love love love love.  I was supposed to see him open for Radiohead a few years ago but the stage collapsed and killed someone.   Needless to say the concert got cancelled.


----------



## piske (Aug 22, 2016)

"Listen honey..."


----------



## RockingOmega (Aug 22, 2016)

:>

- - - Post Merge - - -





(also this)


----------



## piske (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm on a roll today lol

wish you could buy this album -3-


----------



## Javocado (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 22, 2016)

This is so sexy.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

guy's flipping awesome


----------



## Javocado (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

cant say if i like this or zeca's original the best.. tbh both give me chills.. so gud!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

a bit 80s cheesy synth but still some gud beats


----------



## Bowie (Aug 24, 2016)

Nobody told me this existed.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 24, 2016)

I need instrumental versions of every song by these guys.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Nobody told me this existed.


hha ye it does, i've seen the clip ;D enjoy it!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2016)

Atmospheric sludge metal/post-metal.


----------



## Kip (Aug 24, 2016)

Found this song the other day and have been hooked. It matches my music taste to a T!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Some more Nina from Swedish TV(Think there is some interview from another date on youtube from 'M?ndagsb?rsen' as well)

Song might not make too much sense unless you know who that Rudi is, but yeah gud stuff still.


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 25, 2016)

Ghost is a Swedish heavy metal band that was formed in Link?ping in 2008.

Best band ever. <3


----------



## Bowie (Aug 25, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Some more Nina from Swedish TV(Think there is some interview from another date on youtube from 'M?ndagsb?rsen' as well)
> 
> Song might not make too much sense unless you know who that Rudi is, but yeah gud stuff still.



Is Rudi the same Rudi Kate Bush sang about in "The Wedding List", by any chance? I know that he was shot in that as well, but the person who killed him committed suicide at the end of Kate's song.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Had to look up that song tbh, couldn't find much more than lyrics and that clip that could tell me. Anyways the guy mentioned in Nina's song/performance is Rudi Dutschke(I assume by the description), german religious socialist student etc., famous for being shot in 1968 and died in 1979 due to complications from the assassination attempt he could never fully recover from. That shooting and the one of Benno Ohnesorg was two large factors for the formation of the Red Army Faction/'Baader-Meinhof'.

I don't know if Kate Bush is about the guy cause they seem released in the same time/age, but yeah I like Kate's as well.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh, I see. Kate's was about a purely fictional character called Rudi, who was Kate's character's husband, but a mystery man came along at their wedding and shot him, and then the widowed Kate goes after him and kills him, and then she kills herself, and the autopsy showed she was pregnant at the time with Rudi's child. So, that was cool!

Nina's is awesome as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Ahh, yeah sounded a bit coincidental maybe if it would have been same, but yeah great song never the less 

And yes I agree :3 !


----------



## Bowie (Aug 25, 2016)

Underrated as hell.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

ayyyy amiga <3


----------



## Bowie (Aug 25, 2016)

I only just realised the significance of the title.

Red & Black, Blood & Darkness.

Blood red, black darkness.

Why did it take me so long to figure that out?


----------



## Kip (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Aug 27, 2016)

I came across this song and now I'm jammin!


----------



## Bowie (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Aug 27, 2016)

This is great music to jam too on hot summer days at the beach!


----------



## Bowie (Aug 28, 2016)

Still obsessed with this game, yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

Finally found it... An English opening to GE999 sung by Isao Sasaki himself.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 30, 2016)

Among my favourite albums of all-time. I feel like it's too short.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Aug 31, 2016)

I was actually thinking of this song a few days ago before gene Wilder left us. I wonder why this song popped in my head?


----------



## Kip (Aug 31, 2016)

Probably not everyone's cup of tea but I really like this one.​


----------



## Bowie (Aug 31, 2016)

We will always love you, Gene.


----------



## Renmei (Aug 31, 2016)

Ahhh I just(s) love this song <3 (so much that even the chorus got a place in my signature )Too bad that the official video isn't available anymore ;-;


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 31, 2016)

This young girl is so talented and very impressive to have the guts to go all out in this masterpiece!


----------



## Bowie (Aug 31, 2016)

Sinnoh's music is great for jazz fans like me. I love music like this so much.

Well, maybe this particular remix of the track isn't what I'd usually listen to, I love this take on what I consider a masterpiece of video game music.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Balverine (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

i love this guy's voice <3


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 1, 2016)

Such a classic song that I grew up listening to. I love that this new remake stuck to the original style from 1967.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2016)

Death n' roll music:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

<3


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 1, 2016)

Okay, so this isn't exactly music, but this is a good excuse to show off "Moon River".

This ad plays a lot here in the UK. The chocolate being advertised is known as Galaxy here in the UK, but elsewhere it is known as Dove. (No, not the shampoo.) The ad features what appears to be Audrey Hepburn, but I did a bit of digging and found out that it's not even a real person. What you see is a computer-generated equivalent of her, made with a real human as reference, and her "entire catalog" as references for the model. As a CGI artist myself, it's incredible to watch and imagine. Even I can't imagine how they did such a thing.

Either way, it's an amazing ad and the music is fantastic. Beat that, America.


----------



## ellarella (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Sep 2, 2016)

yee-haw


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Bowie (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm not a huge J-pop fan, generally, but this song (and especially the video) hits me pretty hard. What a lovely artist she is.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 2, 2016)

Tell me why
Ain't nothin' but a heartache
Tell me why
Ain't nothin' but a mistake
Tell me why
I never wanna hear you say
I WAAAAANT IT THAAAAT WAAAAAY


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Sep 3, 2016)

I had just listened to this song in another thread. I like this version of the song better.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Faeynia (Sep 3, 2016)

Listening again to my alltime fave J-rock band The GazettE! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

Faeynia said:


> Listening again to my alltime fave J-rock band The GazettE! <3



holy **** i haven't heard that in ages lmaooo.


----------



## piske (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 5, 2016)

Took me a while to get into this song, but it's really awesome.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 6, 2016)

I haven't listened to a Bj?rk song in quite a long time. _Vulnicura_ was definitely my favourite album of 2015.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Soigne (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 8, 2016)

She's back and I'm bald.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 9, 2016)

Very different to what I'm used to from her, but it's growing on me very quickly.


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 9, 2016)

WARNING! IF YOU'RE OFFENDED BY ADULT HUMOR AND CUSS WORDS THAN DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS SONG!


----------



## Kevinnn (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 9, 2016)

Perfection.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## petaltail (Sep 10, 2016)

Currently obsessed with this song.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

since aria nook violet shared this band with me and they are really good, posting stuff here!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 11, 2016)

This version of "Bad Romance" is so awesome. I wish she'd record a new version of it, because I feel like her way of singing it has changed a lot and is arguably better.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 12, 2016)

My favourite songs that I would recommend to anybody and everybody -

Tracy Chapman - fast car. Not an upbeat song really but it's very moving and tells a good story
Queen - these are the days. Kind of the same as the above really, doesn't tell a story as such but if you know what was going on with Freddie Mercury at the time it makes a lot of sense.
Crowded house- don't dream it's over. 
Cutting Crew - just died in your arms


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Bowie said:


> This version of "Bad Romance" is so awesome. I wish she'd record a new version of it, because I feel like her way of singing it has changed a lot and is arguably better.



Listened to that out of curiosity and yeah I really like that one better, but I wish she'd just skip the end and those dumb "gaga romama" sounds and stuff, that ruined the song so much in general when it first came, but yeah she definitely improved on singing :3


----------



## Bowie (Sep 12, 2016)

Three new Bowie songs from the _Blackstar_ sessions are going to be released alongside the _Lazarus_ musical cast album. The songs are called "No Plan", "Killing a Little Time", and "When I Met You". I listened to a cheeky leak of some of the covers and I'm pleased to say they're all amazing. I'm prepared to listen to new music from him for the very last time.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

so good.. and the lyrics are way too relateable...


----------



## Bowie (Sep 12, 2016)

I hope that one day, in any future game, the town of Mintale will appear, and you'll be able to explore it. The player will notice it seems vaguely familiar, but can't quite put their finger on it until they enter a certain house. There will be a huge TV at the back, turned off. It won't turn on. You go to the garden, and the plants are all fully grown. You go further, enter Springleaf Field, and discover two gravestones. One for Pikachu, one for the Pikachu's trainer.

"Here lies a fine trainer and their fine, TV-loving companion."


----------



## zoetrope (Sep 12, 2016)

I remember being so disappointed when the music video for this track came out.  Uh, where were the dinosaurs? 

I've really ramped up my running mileage prepping for fall races so all I want to listen to right now is Underworld, Madonna and trashy 90's pop music.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Hulaette (Sep 13, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> SKIP TO 17:18 MINUTES! CAN ANYONE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT THAT PIANO TUNE IS CALLED? WHEN I GET AN ANSWER TO THIS QUESTION I WILL TAKE THIS EPISODE OFF THIS POST AND REPLACE IT WITH A REAL MUSIC VIDEO SONG!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x55doVYxwbQ

this one? i don't think it's the brain song but correct me if i'm wrong?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm hooked on this.


----------



## zoetrope (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


>



I wanted a Gameboy more than anything when I was a kid.  And all so I could play this game.  My neighbor would let me play it occasionally.  The music to this and Mario Land 2 always make me feel frisson.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> I wanted a Gameboy more than anything when I was a kid.  And all so I could play this game.  My neighbor would let me play it occasionally.  The music to this and Mario Land 2 always make me feel frisson.



yesss i always played those on my cousin's gameboys cause i never got a color until i was like, idek 9 lol my parents were always late but yepp i love the music to both


----------



## zoetrope (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yesss i always played those on my cousin's gameboys cause i never got a color until i was like, idek 9 lol my parents were always late but yepp i love the music to both



Well, I didn't get a GB until I graduated high school.  It was a GBA SP and I think my parents simply felt bad for not getting me one when I was a kid.  I asked for a GB every christmas and birthday between the ages of 4 to 12.

I didn't get to really play the Land games until they were released on the VC.  I was so excited!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> Well, I didn't get a GB until I graduated high school.  It was a GBA SP and I think my parents simply felt bad for not getting me one when I was a kid.  I asked for a GB every christmas and birthday between the ages of 4 to 12.
> 
> I didn't get to really play the Land games until they were released on the VC.  I was so excited!



dang i think i got my gba sp when i was 11 or something i know i finishe 5th grade when i got it though lol


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x55doVYxwbQ
> 
> this one? i don't think it's the brain song but correct me if i'm wrong?



That sounds nothing like that song I'm trying to to find. The piano song that that old man plays in the Fringe episode, I want to know what the name of the song is actually called and who wrote it?


----------



## Bowie (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2016)

Still one of the greatest theatrical performances of all time. As sad as it is, she may never perform something as iconic as this again.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> That sounds nothing like that song I'm trying to to find. The piano song that that old man plays in the Fringe episode, I want to know what the name of the song is actually called and who wrote it?



yeah i tried searching for fringe music and there were only that and some guitar piece that came up along with that mah na ma na song? Good luck searching though.






so good.. ;;


----------



## Javocado (Sep 14, 2016)

el goat


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 15, 2016)

This woman is fantastic. She sounds a lot like Kate herself.


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## tumut (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 16, 2016)

I really love this song (and the whole album, honestly), but it's difficult to listen to when you know how the story ends. The love swarming around her face in this video leaks out of her in one of the promotional clips for _Vulnicura_. Sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

i really love the flute here


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Zealothia (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello Friends let me tell you about the best steampunk band (of my knowledge)
Steam Powered Giraffe!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw3nssdp-0I

My favorite Album is probably the 2? Show, even if old, the songs are soooo good! I always find myself dancing to them!
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5Z_Ad4LDKGQQfpQnS_TBOhGmlN6oAtpu

But they have playlists with every album of them! (except for the Quintessential, that released earlier this month! I was soooolucky to grab it in the pre-order!)


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 17, 2016)

I spent hours throwing apples at the Charmander's and playing around with them!


----------



## boujee (Sep 17, 2016)

alluringly dark


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 17, 2016)

this album is pure class. her voice is _so goood_


----------



## Licorice (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 17, 2016)

When I die, I imagine this is what the transition from our plane of existence to the afterlife sounds like.


----------



## piske (Sep 18, 2016)

feeling nostalgic, shoutout to when emo was a genre of music xD


----------



## tae (Sep 18, 2016)

can i have a throwback for utada? yes, yes i can.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Justaharpy (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Sep 19, 2016)

only bangers


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 20, 2016)

Nijikan Dake no Vacance- Utada Hikaru feat Shiina Ringo

http://vimeo.com/183041198


----------



## Bowie (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2016)

dope stuff


----------



## Bowie (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -






also gotta post this gem.. found some ainu folk music, interesting stuff :3


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 22, 2016)

Liking techno music more and more.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

classic


----------



## Javocado (Sep 23, 2016)

only bangers


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## tigermilk (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 25, 2016)

A new Bowie announcement (Most likely a _Blackstar Extra_) is on its way. Celebrating.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

;D


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Alex518 (Sep 26, 2016)

so good


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 27, 2016)

My town tune is the beginning of this track.

Will always love and value the memories I have of this game.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## N e s s (Sep 27, 2016)

This song is my jam man


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

a+ music


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 29, 2016)

Makes me cry every time


----------



## Bowie (Sep 29, 2016)

My obsession with the Bayonetta OST is not over, and this has just reinforced it.


----------



## Kevinnn (Sep 29, 2016)

my god wow


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 30, 2016)

I don't want to give up, don't give up


----------



## Bowie (Sep 30, 2016)

Kate Bush has just announced a new live album for her _Before the Dawn_ shows. Way too many great albums coming out this October.


----------



## V-drift (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't need the world to see that I've been the best I can be, but I don't think I could stand to be where you won't see me
Autumn comes when you're not quite done with the summers passing by


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2016)

dang idek but this is so beautiful


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 2, 2016)

Let's go in the garden
You'll find something waiting
Right there where you left it 
Lying upside down
When you finally find it
You'll see how it's faded
The underside is brighter 
When you turn it around
Everything stays
Right where you left it
Everything stays
But it still changes
Ever so slightly
Daily and nightly
In little ways
When everything stays


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm in love with the Song "Can't Stop The Feeling" so much that I SO want to make a Rhythm Heaven Megamix custom remix out of it.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 2, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm in love with the Song "Can't Stop The Feeling" so much that I SO want to make a Rhythm Heaven Megamix custom remix out of it.



I wanted to live my life not really liking Justin Timerlake songs, but you, my friend, are right.  This song just makes me tap my feet and move my hips.

also this song for everyone here


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2016)

Sometimes I forget how much I love this game.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Really good band from Guinea-Bissau, should be enjoyable if you're into funky somewhat political music.

Would have posted their OST for The Blue Eyes of Yonta but I don't think it's on youtube, but alas as good.


----------



## V-drift (Oct 4, 2016)

Paper Moon (ペーパームーン pe-e-pa-a mu-u-n)


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 4, 2016)

Just saw these guys play last night, a real signature of the 80s!


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Chaotix (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

so flippin' badass. love <3


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 5, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Must Listen ^^


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 6, 2016)

Today has been so hectic. I think my dedication to Gaga's music and her potential as an artist has finally paid off with her newest album. I watched her perform live tonight, performing three new songs from the album, and they're all so good. Country music seems to be her newest experiment. So happy.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

throwback thursday 

also wtf is it with youtube new ugly layout jesus


----------



## crossinganimal (Oct 6, 2016)

My favourite:


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## calico103 (Oct 7, 2016)

The theme of a character from a rather obscure game franchise got me into the not-actually-a-genre category of "intentionally(?) cheesy lyrical theme music"... even if I need a translator to know what the lyrics even mean (at least, the lyrics that aren't randomly inserted English phrases).

Take a listen.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 7, 2016)

The Wicked Pickett


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Oct 9, 2016)

_drop at 0:55_


PREMIUM


Edit: I forget where I found this song, so if I took it from someone on here I apologize


----------



## boujee (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2016)

I was looking for a song that I could've sworn was by ABBA, but I can't find it so I'm just listening to a bunch of different songs by them in an attempt to find the one I was initially searching for.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

: D


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Oct 10, 2016)

I am seeing Phil Collins next Tuesday at a book talk (All time favourite artist) 
(you have no idea how excited i am for this!)


One of my favourites.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

heck had no idea he did this but liking it!


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2016)

totally not having a crush on him or anything


----------



## r a t (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 12, 2016)

oh my god i forgot about this


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 12, 2016)

Not the original (I really love the change in pitch in this version), but this is still easily my favourite piece of music from a video game ever. Hell, the whole soundtrack is fabulous.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 13, 2016)

Heard this in a random shop today. Chorus captivated me instantly.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Jebedeah (Oct 14, 2016)

One of the most popular rock bands in Czech Republic: Kab?t. 
Their texts are almost folklore (Try to tell any czech, that is over 18 years old "V pekle sudy v?lej...", and majority of them will continue with the lyrics  ), everybody knows them, maybe because their texts are simple and easy to learn. Don't try to seek some deeper meaning in them, there isn't any 

One small sample: Kdyby ?esnk? neybyly / If there weren't any women (I chose this one because it's text is easy to translate  )









Spoiler: Text (translated)



If there weren't any women,
men wouldn't wash themselves.
From morning, untill night,
they would only beat the meat.
But because that there ARE women,
they fight over them like weirdos.
Every evil is there because of them,
men are innocent!
So finally realise (women),
that everything is only for you!

Refrain:
For you, man will start drinking water.
For you, and that's something!
For you, he'll do anything you want.
Only for you, what do you want more?!

Men, if were here all alone,
oh, we would only drink,
untill morning through the whole night,
and we wouldn't get up to work!
There wouldn't be any arguments,
I don't believe in fairytales.
If they wouldn't live there with us
we would be bored!
So finally realise (women)
that everything is only for you!

Refrain:
For you...
For you...


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 15, 2016)

Found the song I was looking for. It was by ABBA after all!


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Oct 15, 2016)

Welcome to the world of Metal Violin Covers.

If you thought playing Dragonforce's "Through the Fire and the Flames" was hard in Guitar Hero...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2016)

7
from palma's first single :3


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## phoenixfab (Oct 16, 2016)

Bless this thread


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 18, 2016)

Two new Bowie songs are premiering on radio today. There are three, but only the two are gonna be played because there is some swearing in one of those three ("Killing a Little Time"). Apparently, they are the very last recordings he made before his death.

Listening to new music from him for the very last time is gonna be devastating. The press got it early and described him as a ghost, clinging desperately to life and sending transmissions from the afterlife. I'm preparing myself by getting into the "mood" of his final album, which these new songs were cut from.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

smooth.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

liking it but it reminds of this song by udo lindenberg...


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

this is great, im glad i found it


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

choo choo mother****ers


----------



## Bowie (Oct 19, 2016)

And it's here. Thank you, David.


----------



## cloverette (Oct 19, 2016)

The whole soundtrack for Scream season 2 was sooooo good, here's a playlist of the highlights:
https://8tracks.com/bimagnus/trust-nothing-trust-us
and a list of all the songs:
http://www.tunefind.com/show/scream-2015/season-2

I knew it'd be good when poppy played in the first ep <3


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> And it's here. Thank you, David.



rip youtube killing that


----------



## Bowie (Oct 21, 2016)

_Joanne_ is here. Very happy. Now I just need to decide whether to get the new Bowie album or this one. I think I'll have to get this one first, because deluxe editions are usually gone in mere days.


----------



## ellarella (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## nintendokitten (Oct 21, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLwEUBdez_0


----------



## Bowie (Oct 21, 2016)

I was very wrong thinking that it would be less sad hearing someone who isn't Bowie singing this.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 23, 2016)

Love this.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 25, 2016)

Love this tune. One of my favourite games and characters of all time. He killed his whole family to prevent anyone else getting hurt, and killed himself to free the trapped animal inside of him. I don't think there's been a deeper scene in the _Sonic_ universe.


----------



## listener'santhropic (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

omg this is awesome.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 26, 2016)

I think I'm running out of avant-garde musicians to listen to.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

dang forgot how good this record is sadly my mp3 files are broke lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

usually not my type of music but i love the video and the song is actually p good


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2016)

classic spoop day music


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

I love this mashup


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 31, 2016)

It's time to get scary.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm such a lo-fi nerd.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 1, 2016)

Watchingthetreetops said:


>



I was just coming in here to post that!  You beat me by a week and a half!

The whole album is amazing.  It's like folk music made by aliens.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 1, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> I was just coming in here to post that!  You beat me by a week and a half!
> 
> The whole album is amazing.  It's like folk music made by aliens.



I agree.  It made me very happy to find it.  I'm always open for more music.  I'm surprised I hadn't found these guys before.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 2, 2016)

they gave this dude some HEAT


----------



## windloft (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Miii (Nov 2, 2016)

Blank Banshee's new album. Frozen Flame (3:17) and Gunshot (5:55) are my favorites :3


----------



## dangerousaddiction (Nov 2, 2016)

Robbie Williams - Reality Killed The Video Star is a personal favourite of mine


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Nov 3, 2016)

this song is amazing
if you listen to it, listen to the _whole_ thing.


----------



## hamster (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok, growing up one of my favorite and still favorite artist was Pink, an american pop rock singer. I've decided to share 2 songs with you but due to the way the videos are, i'll have to provide a lyric video. Enjoy!

Pink - Sober





Pink - Please Don't Leave Me


----------



## hamster (Nov 5, 2016)

Uggs


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Nov 5, 2016)

errooossss
stuck in my head


----------



## Duzzel (Nov 5, 2016)

That's so pretty ~






I would like to see more Studio Killers love ~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2016)

I would recommend the album That Face! by Frank Sinatra Jr.

The album is a compilation of songs that FS Jr. did covers of a long time ago, though it is a fairly recent album. I think he did a really good job with this album.

I just recently started to get into the big-band/jazz style of music, and I've come to appreciate it a lot, because it can be vibrant and expressive but it can also be relaxing. I would certainly give it a chance if you haven't already.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ3-eTw0V5s
Here's a good example of the music on this album. 

I love it. I could listen to this all day~


----------



## Soigne (Nov 5, 2016)

current fave


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Nov 7, 2016)

does anyone know any songs that sound like this one? -





I absolutely love the song, but I don't really like the rest of the band's music.


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MishMeesh (Nov 9, 2016)

Sooooo I made an electro swing playlist on spotify with a variety of different artists and stuff. It's here if anyone wants to check it out. Good for introducing people to the genre or just to jam to in general.


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## NathsPlays (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm currently addicted to this remix of The Legend of Zelda's Song of Storms. I don't usually listen to video game music, in fact I've never even played a LoZ game... but I came across this and it's so addictive, it usually pops in mind when I think of how excited I am for the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Ayarii (Nov 10, 2016)

This is one of my favorite Songs.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 10, 2016)

Leonard Cohen has left the table.


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2016)

favourite song


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Justaharpy (Nov 12, 2016)

these guys need more love


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 12, 2016)

Seeing these guys live tonight!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 12, 2016)

https://ratboygenius.bandcamp.com/track/part-6-ive-cracked-open-the-world

Easily my favourite indie musician on the Internet. A very visual, avant-garde musical experience with an odd sense of class and population. 



lostineverfreeforest said:


> Seeing these guys live tonight!



I love them!


----------



## dierefuji (Nov 12, 2016)

Warning: language, suggestive
I LOVE the singer's voice, its honestly one of my favorite songs right now, I keep putting it on loop. She just sings so well, it's so emotional, powerful, strong, etc.

EDIT:




Instrumental from the best thing ever, Umineko no Naku Koro ni. Really hype, I wish more people knew about it.


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## piske (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Tobiume (Nov 14, 2016)

<: Some nice music to chill to.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Cheren (Nov 17, 2016)

Full version of the opening for Mob Psycho 100. The opening alone was reason enough for me to pick up the show.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## nostalgibra (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 19, 2016)

I love all the leitmotifs in this.


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2016)

what


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Nov 21, 2016)

I like to listen to a lot of Of Mice & Men, Mushroomhead, Slipknot and Pierce The Veil. They're all metal bands, but they fall into some sub-categories of metal too. 
OM&M songs: 
Never Giving Up
Pain
Bones Exposed

SK songs:
Psychosocial
Wait and Bleed
Eyeless

MH songs:
Come On
Burn
12 Hundred

PTV Songs:
One Hundred Sleepless Nights
Caraphernelia
Bulls In The Bronx

i really like these songs tbh. theyre kinda loud though


----------



## Bowie (Nov 21, 2016)

My favourite song of all-time just got a new version released alongside an official music video, for the first time ever. I am so happy right now.


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 22, 2016)

!!!!!!!!!
!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!! !!


----------



## V-drift (Nov 22, 2016)

Here's a bit of Japanese music I can share with you guys made with the program Utau. I recommend if you want to know the lyric of the individual music here, search an English sub somewhere. They are pretty good in my opinion. Hope someone likes it!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 22, 2016)

If the price is right, I should have this game in my hands by tomorrow! The first game was great, but way too short, and I've heard that the second game is even better. Can't wait!


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


>



oh dem good old sr3 days ah yes.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Turbo (Nov 27, 2016)

Watch the video too it's incredible
All hail King Peter
(and yes this guy was the original frontman for Genesis)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2016)

rip.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 28, 2016)

The part at 1:18 could possibly be my favourite piece of music from the whole soundtrack. Sounds so magical.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 29, 2016)

a certified slapper wow


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 30, 2016)

I feel like I should warn people that this video may contain strange images.  I wouldn't call them disturbing but I can see how someone WOULD think that.  The music is beautiful, though.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Dec 1, 2016)

i cannot believe i didnt see this sooner
im sad


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 2, 2016)

if you're a fan of the violin 






- - - Post Merge - - -



Kevinnn said:


> i cannot believe i didnt see this sooner
> im sad



First of all, love porter robinson, second of all had no idea he had any part in this until the credits, lastly this whole thing made me cry.  I really love this thread.  I've found so much good music here.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2016)

Put some metal in your diet:


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2016)

Environmentally-conscious metal:




There's a new version out off of one of their more recent releases, check out that one if you can!

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's this song that got me into metal in the first place!




For anyone who likes Iced Earth and/or Blind Guardian, they may enjoy this one!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## piske (Dec 3, 2016)

I know I post a lot of Feist, but really, check her out ; v ;


----------



## bigger34 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 4, 2016)

good stuff by los growlers


----------



## bigger34 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 4, 2016)

seventh grade slappers son


----------



## Tobiume (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 5, 2016)

my luv


----------



## Cheren (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 5, 2016)

:'(


----------



## piske (Dec 5, 2016)

SO GOOD~


----------



## piske (Dec 5, 2016)

One more...


----------



## bigger34 (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Cheren (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 6, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 7, 2016)

Critics complained that Indian musician Daler Mehndi’s music was only popular because his videos featured beautiful women. Mehndi’s response was to create a video featuring only copies of himself greenscreened in, leading to the creation of the “Tunak Tunak Tun” video.

just thought we could all appreciate


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 8, 2016)

Bleach sad OST gives me life


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 10, 2016)

Been awhile since I've posted some Bowie -


----------



## Bowie (Dec 10, 2016)

Honestly, I could've wept at this scene.



Spoiler



Bayonetta kills the in-game equivalent of God, and then some fake credits roll, with pieces of God suspended in space while Bayo watches from atop a crumbling rock, mourning the loss of her childhood friend Jeanne (who awoke her so that she could defeat said God), implying she is going to let herself perish, now that she's saved the world. Then Jeanne's heel stomps away the credits and they destroy the rocks so they don't destroy Earth.

Part of me wishes they stuck with this ending, because I guess I just like tragic, emotional endings (also because I need an extended version of this track in my life), but I'm glad everyone was alive by the end and the writer has a third game planned for release at some point! Easily one of my favourite video games of all time.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 12, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Bowie (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 14, 2016)

so good.  can anyone else name all of the movies in the clips?  (I can and I'm not sorry)


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2016)

my guy


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 15, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## shunishu (Dec 15, 2016)

'I don't care about anything lalalala'


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm always in the mood for some Toto.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm a sucker for leitmotifs and this game is full of them.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2016)

some heat


----------



## bigger34 (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## brenbell (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh man I didn't know this thread existed, but now I'm super pumped. I've found so many great songs this year.




And here's another one from BANKS, who might be one of my favorite new artists.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Cheren (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## tae (Dec 17, 2016)

this randomly popped up on my yt feed and it's chill as ****.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 17, 2016)

These lads are coming to town next week and it's sold out OTL


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 17, 2016)

If you enjoy good soul music, listen to David Bowie - Win. Such a pretty song.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 17, 2016)

Not sure how I haven't heard this version before. Agnetha is amazing.



Warszawa said:


> If you enjoy good soul music, listen to David Bowie - Win. Such a pretty song.



_Young Americans_ is easily one of his best albums, at least in my opinion. "Who Can I Be Now?" is amazing, though it wasn't included on the original release of the album.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Mhannah (Dec 19, 2016)

one of my favorite groups


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Ghibli (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm really into sound cloud artists (don't shame me lol)






or some cute, really animu vibes because It's always complete opposites with me






h4h4 albums are foreign to me most of the time


----------



## shunishu (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Warszawa (Dec 20, 2016)

If you are ready to FUNK listen to *Georgy Porgy by Toto*. Incredibly groovy tune.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 21, 2016)

straight heat


----------



## shunishu (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## piske (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 23, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -



lostineverfreeforest said:


>



YES


----------



## Ghibli (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Warszawa (Dec 24, 2016)

Talking Heads groove is UNDENIABLE. I can't not love this.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## tae (Dec 26, 2016)

current mood.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 26, 2016)

Good old Weird Al.


----------



## piske (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Kalle (Dec 28, 2016)

My favorite album from 2015 — 

THIS IS HEAD - Self-titled




This album is full of simple tracks with little repetition and excellent transitions. It's a mixed bag of noir disco, krautrock, and general "indie rock". Some tracks are instrumental, but most have vocals.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Dec 29, 2016)

Ghostelle said:


>



oh wow! I heard this song somewhere and I wanted to know the name so badly. 
Thank you for this lol.


----------



## tumut (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2016)

Obsessed with this song by a more obscure band


----------



## Irelia (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Warszawa (Dec 30, 2016)

The only song I need......


----------



## hamster (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Dec 31, 2016)

Caravan Palace just released this new cover song today. Love it so much! Saw them perform about an hour ago.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 1, 2017)

Cut Copy, Strangers in the wind.


And a lil something for fun.. is this allowed? XD


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## verb1999 (Jan 3, 2017)

BABY, METAL, OH!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## bigger34 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Kalle (Jan 3, 2017)

_Come on! Feel the Illinoise! _is Stevens' best album, IMO. Perhaps I'm biased though as I'm from the state. lol No, no, there are so many classic on there. Anyhoo, it would be great if there was more chat about music instead of just random sharing.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 3, 2017)

Kalle said:


> For example, "Come on! Feel the Illinoise!" is Stevens' best album, IMO.



No argument there though I love most of his stuff. Had the pleasure to see him perform live last year and it was truly a performance. Was expecting him to just sit on a stool with a guitar but nope, full blown production with costumes a la Weird Al. Worth going out of your way to see if he tours again this year!


----------



## Kalle (Jan 3, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> No argument there though I love most of his stuff. Had the pleasure to see him perform live last year and it was truly a performance. Was expecting him to just sit on a stool with a guitar but nope, full blown production with costumes a la Weird Al. Worth going out of your way to see if he tours again this year!



I agree, he definitely puts on a great show, though I haven't seen him in a long time and should next time he's in the city. The last was actually in support of _Illinoise_. The band I posted about before, Mimicking Birds, I'm waiting on their third release due out this year. They don't put on the same type of show, but they sound incredible live and are really nice guys.


----------



## bigger34 (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 5, 2017)

I've had this on repeat for a while and I'm in love with it.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2017)

*coughs* not sorry but it's beautiful and you need to know about it.


----------



## ichigomariti (Jan 6, 2017)

This is a girl from Australia that I recently found and fell in love with!

Artist: Grace
Title: You Don't Own Me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SeRU_ZPDkE


----------



## bigger34 (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## intropella (Jan 8, 2017)

This has been my jam for a while.


----------



## Roel (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Jan 8, 2017)

Happy birthday.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## bigger34 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## N e s s (Jan 9, 2017)

Such a beautiful love story Your Lie in April is.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 10, 2017)

This is my power song, i can always rave to this!


----------



## Warszawa (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not huge on the new RHCP sound but I do like this track. It SLAPS. That's what counts.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## bigger34 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Roel (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## bigger34 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Bcat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## hamster (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bigger34 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

THE jam.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Cheap Thrills by Sia


----------



## vel (Jan 18, 2017)

still the best song


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Jan 18, 2017)

Haven't posted here in a while. Here's some of my most recent listens:



Spoiler








Really digging this version. Would've killed for Bowie to record it in this style. I read that it was supposed to take away the hopefulness of the song. Can't say it has a differing effect. Still sounds really empowering.
















This one too, though not this specific song (the whole album). _The Red Shoes_ is one of my favourite albums of all time, so I'm super happy she performed those songs as well.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 20, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its taken me up until now to realise how much symbolism this song actually has. Astounding.


----------



## Tessie (Jan 20, 2017)

^ Sia is great, love her.



I've really been enjoying Beach House


----------



## Bcat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Corrie (Jan 20, 2017)

I really have been enjoying The Hush Sound. I love their sound!! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vRPtJ8K1c6I

Does anyone know any bands or artists that have a similar style or sound?

I have also gotten into vaporwave. Anyone know any good bands? I like m83 and HOME so far!


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Licorice (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Roel (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 22, 2017)

I've posted this a long while back but I'll say it again; this demo is way better than the album version. The sheer rawness of it makes it one of Bowie's most powerful songs to me.


----------



## bigger34 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 25, 2017)

Great song to play while you're shopping on Amazon.

Edit: Fun fact - This is composed by Kazumi Totaka i.e. the same person who does the music for Animal Crossing.


----------



## forestyne (Jan 26, 2017)

If you're into folk music, or willing to expand your music tastes, I would highly recommend Crywank (_not as bad as it sounds i promise_) They're a Manchester-based folk band.

You can visit their bandcamp here.






Tomorrow Is Nearly Yesterday And Everyday Is Stupid
Track List:

01. Memento Mori
02. Song For A Guilty Sadist
03. If I Were You I'd Be Throwing Up
04. Notches
05. Crywank Are Posers
06. Obsessive Muso With No Friends
07. "Who is Thomas Saunders and why is he significant in your writings?"
08. Only Everyone Can Judge Me
09. GB Eating GB Whilst Listening To GB
10. Deep Down I'm American Werewolf
11. Waste
12. I am A Familiar Creak In Your Floorboards
13. Do You Have PPE For Self-Esteem? 
14. This Song Title Was Too Long (So Now It's Shorter)
15. Leech Boy 
16. I Am ****
17. I'm A Clich? 
18. Just A Snail


In my opinion, they're extremely relaxing and 'real', then again its my opinion, but I would definitely recommend them to anybody!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## bigger34 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 26, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> ----



For some reason, I just clicked on this while doing my homework but left it because it was surprisingly very good for doing work as well xD thx


----------



## seliph (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 27, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> For some reason, I just clicked on this while doing my homework but left it because it was surprisingly very good for doing work as well xD thx



Bossa nova, it's background music for life. 

Edit: Another example


----------



## Bowie (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## misakixx (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## _Dentata (Jan 28, 2017)

misakixx said:


>



Rammstein <3


_"Location:
netherlands"_

What languages do you know?


----------



## misakixx (Jan 28, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Rammstein <3
> 
> 
> _"Location:
> ...



yeah rammstein 

im fluent in dutch and english and i also know some german cuz its similar to dutch and cuz of  rammstein lyrics. xD
half dutch half portuguese so i know some portuguese too and also some japanese. 
youre from germany?


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 28, 2017)

misakixx said:


> yeah rammstein
> 
> im fluent in dutch and english and i also know some german cuz its similar to dutch and cuz of  rammstein lyrics. xD
> half dutch half portuguese so i know some portuguese too and also some japanese.
> youre from germany?


Sadly, no. I'm just another American :<
Yeah, I had a friend tell me you begin to understand a good bit of dutch after learning German for while.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Jan 28, 2017)

Just bought the album that's on at a Yard Sale for 50 Cents XD, I've been listening to it all day


----------



## Alex518 (Jan 29, 2017)

she samples if it isn't love by new edition and does it well, props


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Jan 29, 2017)

NICKELBACK


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 30, 2017)

Mood


----------



## Bowie (Jan 30, 2017)

Just one of those days.


----------



## Warszawa (Jan 31, 2017)

I couldn't find a good link but

*The Beatles* - Drive My Car.

Good. Stuff.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 1, 2017)

Extremely underrated band that everyone only seems to know for 'Down Under'. They made _much_ better songs.


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

I really like this song but I haven't got a chance to marry the night. =/


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 2, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I really like this song but I haven't got a chance to marry the night. =/



I honestly wouldn't mind listening to her if she stopped pandering to her audience so much.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Feb 2, 2017)

Really underated artist, and this was only her first song ever released (I think it's a "She"...)


----------



## shunishu (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigger34 (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 4, 2017)

Same dude who wrote/sang this song by Men at Work, just his acoustic cover. Like Toh Kay's covers there is much more focus on the lyrics.


----------



## shunishu (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Bcat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Diancie (Feb 5, 2017)

"Issues" by Julia Michaels is a good one.


----------



## friendlycat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Warszawa (Feb 6, 2017)

*Wings* - Silly Love Songs

GOOD STUFF.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 7, 2017)

I find my favourite kinds of music in the most unusual of places sometimes. I swear, a lot of the music I've found in shows and video games has been better than some of the standalone music I've listened to.


----------



## wassop (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## vel (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Bcat (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Jacob (Feb 10, 2017)

best song ive heard in a long time


----------



## Bowie (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 10, 2017)

my dead girlfriend is badass and always will be


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Licorice (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 10, 2017)

True story.


----------



## hamster (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

Such a sad song.


----------



## bigger34 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Greys0n (Feb 14, 2017)

Poets of the Fall- Carnival of Rust
In this Moment - Adrenalize


----------



## Loriii (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## N e s s (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Indie (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## King Dorado (Feb 17, 2017)

so i mused:

the world will look up and shout, "Expand your Music tastes!"
and i will whisper, "No..."


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Licorice (Feb 18, 2017)

This is a song that a lot of people need.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 19, 2017)

(Just a warning to anyone who has photosensitive or seizure issues that the video can be sorta flash-y, and to anyone in general that there is a lot of imagery of skulls and bugs which I know can bother a lot of people!!)


----------



## Bowie (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## bigger34 (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Indie (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 20, 2017)

Still not over this.


----------



## moonford (Feb 21, 2017)

Makes me happy and sad. Thank you Gaga. <3


----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2017)

More Gaga. One of my all-time favourites from her.


----------



## moonford (Feb 22, 2017)

Can we just post Lady Gaga songs and nothing else? K, thnx.

Love this song.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 22, 2017)

i found a gem you must listen to before you die




well you don't have to _YES. YOU DO._ even if you don't like indie or lowfi music it's worth one listen.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 22, 2017)

M?m. Icelandic. Very Sigur R?s-esque.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## easpa (Feb 23, 2017)

Fairly sure CocoRosie just popped up in my spotify discover playlist one week and I've been hooked ever since


----------



## tomie (Feb 24, 2017)

I listen to a bit of everything from pop to old songs from the 1940s! but recently I've been getting into lo-fi hip hop and vaporwave! here's what I listen to when I study: 
Tomppabeats - Harbour LP


----------



## Bowie (Feb 24, 2017)

Haven't listened to this in forever.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 26, 2017)

<3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

I've been listening to this album recently. Best album the Pillows have put out, at least in my opinion. If you don't mind the language barrier I think you'll like it.


----------



## Elphie (Feb 27, 2017)

Not sure if this is inappropriate due to the language of the songs but I really love the new Pink Guy album ^^


----------



## hamster (Feb 27, 2017)

--


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Roel (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Loriii (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 2, 2017)

I've returned from my hiatus


----------



## Javocado (Mar 2, 2017)

a certified slapper


----------



## Roel (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 3, 2017)

Electronic Gems deserves all the subscriptions <3


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## easpa (Mar 5, 2017)

going through a bit of a Joanna Newsom phase atm!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 5, 2017)

For some reason, I've returned back to an old favorite...



Spoiler:


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 5, 2017)

I love this song.


----------



## hamster (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2017)

Playing one of my all-time favourite video games for the first time since I was, like, 6. Getting so much nostalgia from this Wii U version.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## bigger34 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## wassop (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 11, 2017)

This song is literally about my life. I relate so much to the lyrics. It's so mellow and Lorde's tone just feels so pure.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 14, 2017)

I just rediscovered the band Hot Hot Heat from the radio station they play at work. My cousin played the song Goddess on the Prairie many years ago and I loved it. Forgot about it til now and I still love it! Gonna go check out more of their stuff! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-IMF0YEX5Qk


----------



## hamster (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 17, 2017)

this song is just too good... I can tell i will have it on repeat for the next week


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 19, 2017)

Always been a huge _Sonic_ fan. I'm ready.


----------



## hamster (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## easpa (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Bcat (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 21, 2017)

This whole album is amaaaaaaaazing, but my favorites are at 8:30 and 23:45. <3


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 23, 2017)

chorus sounds like an Indian song and its catchy


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey so there's a band that specializes in nintendo jazz
just so you guys know, they're young but amazing


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 24, 2017)

first song that got me into jpop


----------



## Bowie (Mar 24, 2017)

The part at 3:35 is still the most amazing vocal performance I've heard.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 24, 2017)

Saint Pepsi never disappoints <3


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## fenris (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## hamster (Mar 27, 2017)

this great


----------



## carp (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Sparklingsmile (Mar 31, 2017)

_TWICE! _


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 31, 2017)

fenris said:


>


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought enough time might have passed not to want to gouge my eyes out while watching/listening to this, but apparently not. Always lose it near the end.


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## hamster (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## OperaPhantom (Apr 5, 2017)

The Story That Never Starts by Abney Park. They're an amazing steampunk band. I was able to see them live a couple years ago, and after the concert they invited people to hang out with them. They're just wonderfully nice people, and they're just amazing.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 6, 2017)

My hair is dropping out.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 7, 2017)

So much music I discovered from my favorite artists this past week....
For one, NeedToBreathe came out with a new video recently for a song I love





I realized Oh wonder has a new album coming out on the same day as Lorde's, and this new song is so good!





Still obsessed with this song... and the video is really great





And i find myself singing this stupid song literally all the time, its really catchy and don't get me wrong I do like it


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## OperaPhantom (Apr 8, 2017)

This song is so beautiful, I cry every time I hear it. I just adore it.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 9, 2017)

A friend played this for me and I've been listening to it on repeat for a while (the guitar is very alluring)





And here's another for kicks ~


----------



## Bowie (Apr 10, 2017)

Friend sent me this and said it reminded them of me. That's sweet.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 10, 2017)

i love banks so much


----------



## r a t (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2017)

in a cover mood tonight


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 14, 2017)

this is my jam right now. i'm also going to be using this song when i do a mashup of my videos from philadelphia


----------



## Bowie (Apr 15, 2017)

I highly recommend listening with headphones.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Javocado (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 19, 2017)

I think I want this played at my wedding.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 20, 2017)

throwback thursday to 8th grade hm


----------



## Bowie (Apr 20, 2017)

I am beyond excited.


----------



## Tokage (Apr 21, 2017)

i've been listening to a lot of electro swing recently


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 21, 2017)

Ah! I love electro swing! That was a really good album.
The music video was really neat as well, but I can understand not posting it, haha

And since Paramore's got a new album coming out soon with a new sound, here's their new video ~


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 21, 2017)

J U S T  *E N J O Y*  Y O U R S E L F​


----------



## Tokage (Apr 21, 2017)

i think everybody deserves to see this at least once


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2017)

the music video is much more interesting, i recommend you go watch it.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 23, 2017)

music sounds different when you can relate to it for some reason


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 23, 2017)

if you ever wanna relax and listen to soothing vocals


----------



## radical6 (Apr 24, 2017)

"all japanese music is the same"


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Xandra (Apr 24, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Db9Ka-Pz3QZP4KGaQ&sig2=ZazgTNM3SJ4N5yUKCI9XIQ


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Tokage (Apr 25, 2017)

a great song and movie c,:


----------



## Weiland (Apr 25, 2017)

For all you punk rockers out there.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 26, 2017)

put this in ya ear budss​


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## shunishu (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Apr 28, 2017)

Nothing will ever take my love of pop music away, honestly.


----------



## shunishu (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## shunishu (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Tokage (Apr 29, 2017)

i feel like i'm in the godfather


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

Enjoy my new obsession, Crystal King.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## hamster (May 1, 2017)




----------



## blur (May 1, 2017)

If you're looking for melancholy, I suggest Everything Beautiful by Samuel R. Hazo, or October by Eric Whitacre. If you're looking for excitement, I suggest Arabesque by Samuel R. Hazo or Equus by Eric Whitacre. If you're looking for the perfect mixture of both, there's Jupiter, The Bringer of Jollity (The Planets Suite) by Gustav Holst. All of these are played by symphonies, except for Jupiter, which is played by an orchestra. 

Everything Beautiful: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSP77iv7XiY
October: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EoUAbODO34
Arabesque: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hlnMdyyEHw
Equus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ilQaKuWWBs
Jupiter: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz0b4STz1lo

BTW, The entire Planets Suite is amazing, it's just that I know Jupiter the best.


----------



## Bowie (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Tokage (May 3, 2017)

stuck in my head recently


----------



## shunishu (May 4, 2017)




----------



## xSany (May 4, 2017)

From the new album 





- - - Post Merge - - -

Beautiful lady who can sing and act! <3


----------



## Bowie (May 5, 2017)




----------



## HungryForCereal (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Soigne (May 7, 2017)




----------



## dizzy bone (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (May 17, 2017)




----------



## RosyKat (May 17, 2017)

Love it! (The one above me) I've liked this band for a while but it might have already been mentioned. I'll link it anyway:


----------



## Bowie (May 18, 2017)

RosyKat said:


> Love it! (The one above me) I've liked this band for a while but it might have already been mentioned. I'll link it anyway - The Pretty Reckless - Back to the River
> 
> Not sure how to imbed it as a youtube video, sorry ;-;



Hey, great! You should totally see the film. Listening to that song alone sounds almost like a spoiler.

If you wanna embed a video, you've just gotta click on the video clip sign on the editor here when you make a post, put the link in, and it does the rest for you!


----------



## RosyKat (May 20, 2017)

Oh cool, thanks! Will edit it for others


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Torterraxe (May 21, 2017)

The music video is a bit weird and I don't really understand it but the music is good.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 22, 2017)




----------



## hamster (May 22, 2017)

pppp


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

c:


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 25, 2017)

A twelve year old Robert Smith performs with The Cure in 1979.(Heh...he was actually 20 in this video)


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

enjoy c:


----------



## Bowie (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

best cover song ever


----------



## Kevinnn (May 26, 2017)

fave song in his new album hands down


----------



## Nooblord (May 26, 2017)

Love her chill vibe.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)




----------



## watercolorwish (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Drokmar (May 28, 2017)

My personal favorite song


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)




----------



## hamster (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Nooblord (May 29, 2017)




----------



## shunishu (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Licorice (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Nunnafinga (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

https://www.rtp.pt/rtpmemoria/gramofone/shila-por-joao-carlos-callixto_233

Dunno if this works worldwide, but basically Sheila Charlesworth being her badass self


----------



## Funnydog890 (May 31, 2017)

It's actually not that bad, even though it's only supposed to be a joke.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

I'd post the Woodstock audio but I think it's a bit NSFW lolol.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## forestyne (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## ok.sean (Jun 3, 2017)

LORDES NEW SONG IS SUCH A BOPPPPPP SHES A QUEEN OF PLACES IN GENERAL


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 3, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrPZBCG-8BQ

I don't really watch social repose, I'm subbed, but I'm not like a huge megafan who keeps up with what he does. I stumbled across this and I love it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVXIK1xCRpY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg

No one sings like you anymore, Chris. I love you always and forever... you're always in my heart.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

this thread is heavily glitched :7


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 9, 2017)

I actually enjoy this song


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Sin (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Foreversacredx (Jun 12, 2017)

https://youtu.be/-k9qDxyxS3s


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

shoegaze/dream pop anyone?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2017)

Actually frustrates me how good these demos are in comparison to the final versions.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 14, 2017)

one of my favorite songs! always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 14, 2017)

was never a one direction or harry styles fan but his debut solo album is actually really good


----------



## Bcat (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

can't say i'm a super fan of them but this one is real good


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 19, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...1uXYL0wNHXj9NM79w&sig2=xiGeh-XHddb3D1t-rVfJHA

does anyone fw anilyst????


----------



## crowley (Jun 19, 2017)

my chemical romance, twenty one pilots, troye sivan 







yes i know everyonea and their dog listens to them but if u dont u should


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

can't decide if i like this or emy jackson's version better... damn


----------



## Bowie (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jun 22, 2017)

--


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 22, 2017)

I really enjoy older music, or older style music, cowboy music, I like very strange music.
http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS9dEUb-Nas


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

^I think the link's broken. Anyways..


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jun 24, 2017)

Because I love Search Party lol


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 25, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/user/Marinaandthediamonds

This isn't necessarily a song, but Marina is an indie singer, and she's super underrated. I'd personally recommend "Oh No!", "Primadonna", and "Power and Control" the most, but she has a lot of really good music.

EDIT: State of Dreaming is also really good


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Jul 2, 2017)

I discovered this song while playing The Sims 4


----------



## Bowie (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Jul 2, 2017)

This is the Simlish version of the song. Which one do you like better?


----------



## allainah (Jul 2, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPjAtPqqdhM

this my favorite song


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 2, 2017)

allainah said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPjAtPqqdhM
> 
> this my favorite song



What in the name of Arceus? That was interesting to watch. Hey, check out this masterpiece!


----------



## Bowie (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Diancie (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Jul 4, 2017)

During my first play through in Moon I thought Lillie was kind of annoying and uninteresting. But as time went on she grew on me!


----------



## Bowie (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jul 5, 2017)

Lovely soundtrack to the game Viridi...


----------



## dragonflyblues (Jul 6, 2017)

velvete said:


> Lovely soundtrack to the game Viridi...
> 
> -snip-



Hey, I play this game! I love the music. <3

Okay, here we go!






Here's Think Too Much, Feel Too Little by JAWS for you all. Be sure to listen to their albums! JAWS are a relatively unknown band hailing from the Birmingham area and I've fallen in love with them. <3


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 6, 2017)

Skip to 15 seconds


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 7, 2017)

Caravan Palace just released this mix on their YouTube and I feel blessed.


----------



## piske (Jul 8, 2017)

Gosh, it's so 70s... ;_; Fave track from the film (other than "Cat People" of course).


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

heck this lady is too awesome u go gurl yes


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jul 10, 2017)

Discovered her yesterday, can't get enough.






And...


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 10, 2017)

late on that but yoooooo damn


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

Pretty upbeat stuff. Love SCI!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Roel (Jul 12, 2017)

and my favourite, sylvan esso! you should really check out their new album. really chill.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 12, 2017)

ok this may look like weeb crap, but its so good holy crap


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

brb crying forever


----------



## Loriii (Jul 13, 2017)

Didn't realize it's been more than a decade. I miss this song (and the album).


----------



## piske (Jul 14, 2017)

I LOVE THIS SONG SO MUCH, I've been waiting for it be on YT for FOREVER <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

derp in teh house


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## myahitswednesday (Jul 16, 2017)

ohhhhh my goodness, i see that no one's posted "the magikarp song" yet. and if someone already has... sorry, not sorry.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 17, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kqI5fAlv5E


----------



## twins (Jul 17, 2017)

Riedy said:


> ...



I liked that! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 17, 2017)

i will love someone forever if they find me more songs like these 










i'd love u even more if said songs had words


----------



## danceonglitter (Jul 19, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlG2EK2I9zM I'm currently a little bit obsessed with this song!


----------



## piske (Jul 19, 2017)

I've loved Little Dragon but this video is super dope, check it out:


----------



## hestu (Jul 20, 2017)

Ooh nice I like it velvete!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-aYEPsauho


----------



## Soigne (Jul 20, 2017)

really into french pop lately


----------



## Loriii (Jul 21, 2017)

for Chester Bennington (RIP)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

one of my fav anime op songs :3


----------



## bigger34 (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Kip (Jul 26, 2017)

@bigger34 @Velvete I absolutely love Purity Ring.





Can't remember if I've ever posted this or not.


----------



## piske (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Kip (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't understand most of it but I love the sound.


----------



## piske (Jul 27, 2017)

Late 90s indie rock is like seriously the best tbh...


----------



## piske (Jul 27, 2017)

GUH NEW PURITY RING *_*


----------



## Kip (Jul 27, 2017)

@velvete That Cat Power track is awesome. It's definitely going in my playlist.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Ready to get sad? Cuz this will make you sad.


----------



## ExpertaEnNada (Jul 28, 2017)

velvete said:


> Late 90s indie rock is like seriously the best tbh...



I love Cat Power!

So... I think I'm going to post my fav song of the few days (I have too many fav songs)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

because hell yes spanish punk


----------



## bigger34 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

@ExpertaEnNada Another amazing song for my playlist.


----------



## piske (Jul 28, 2017)

Lyrics really speak to me right now...


----------



## ExpertaEnNada (Jul 28, 2017)

Kip said:


> @ExpertaEnNada Another amazing song for my playlist.


I really think we have a similar taste in music! I loved little images, I added it directly to my spotify list.


Anyone here loves indie-folk? Like very instrumental~ Here an example of one of my favorite artist of all time:




(from min 0:55 ***** get real)

Ok, so tell me if I'm posting songs too mainstream! The idea is to discover new songs ^3^.


----------



## Kip (Jul 29, 2017)

ExpertaEnNada said:


> I really think we have a similar taste in music! I loved little images, I added it directly to my spotify list.
> 
> Anyone here loves indie-folk? Like very instrumental~ Here an example of one of my favorite artist of all time:


After hearing this most recent track I'm almost certain that's the case haha. I love indie-folk (a lot of it least). I don't like when it  starts sounding like country.


----------



## ExpertaEnNada (Jul 29, 2017)

Awesome songgggg, tysm!
And I know what you mean! Nothing worst that those song that the 90% of it is a intensive banjo... Is like come on you can do it better xD.


----------



## piske (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't think I've posted this already lol

Bomb song and I could watch the video all day,,, *_*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2017)

yo time for some good oldies.

- - - Post Merge - - -

^victor jara singing in the above clip idk why they didn't include that in the title oh well.. another good old one:


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## bigger34 (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## forestyne (Aug 2, 2017)

*no official music video as this is a kid friendly forum, but if you want to see the music video, you can search for it yourself.*




sounds like a fat man slamming his butt on a keyboard, *but(t)* the lyrics can be _interpreted_ as meaningful.



Spoiler: nonsensical ramblings about this weird as **** song's meaning



so the way i interpret it is, they're using the word 'constantinople' to symbolise death. constantinople was the old name of istanbul. basically, constantinople doesn't exist anymore and in death, you don't exist. so him singing "here i come constantinople" and even saying "im ready for you, i've got to get there soon" is him dying and wanting to die.

*we gettin deep now boi* so one of the main lines that speaks out to me is "so i stand out in the open, all my friends are with you". the line "all my friends are with you" could suggest, on par with my previous theorising, that his friends are all dead and he's killing himself? anywway thats all folks i feel like my theory is kinda obvious



- - - Post Merge - - -

also i was listening to "new slang" by the shins earlier, which is a gr9 song


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

forestyne said:


> *no official music video as this is a kid friendly forum, but if you want to see the music video, you can search for it yourself.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My friend introduced me to that song.

Anyways, here's..


----------



## Bowie (Aug 2, 2017)

The Residents are easily one of my favourite groups of all time. Super surprised anyone else here listens to them.


----------



## Kip (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Roel (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

not sure if i posted this but still hella rad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2017)

My favorite Depeche Mode song


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 7, 2017)

My new theme song.-


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## r a t (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Kip (Aug 12, 2017)

@Sheila I didn't understand it but it sounded pretty


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2017)

Kip said:


> @Sheila I didn't understand it but it sounded pretty



She sings in the Northern Sami language (tbh I don't get most of that either, but she includes translation in the descriptions for most videos she uploads).

Yeah, starting to like her music for a time now, and she made me listen to Buffy Sainte-Marie as well <3


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## easpa (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Fleshy (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## r a t (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Bcat (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## hamster (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## unravel (Aug 26, 2017)

Taylor Swift - Look What You Made Me Do (Lyric Video)


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2017)

I have no idea what the lyrics translate to but this song is so smooth I slipped and fell...


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2017)

Some more Purity Ring for ya...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2017)

wish i could be more like this


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## moonford (Aug 29, 2017)

A beautiful comeback and a beautiful song along with a beautiful woman. 

Really powerful all around.

I highly recommend listening to all of Kesha's new songs, really beautiful and meaningful.​


----------



## piske (Aug 30, 2017)

More sweet 80s Japanese pop:


----------



## piske (Aug 30, 2017)

One more for the day...


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 30, 2017)

ALL HAIL THE QUEEN OF THE INTERNET!!!!


----------



## piske (Aug 31, 2017)

One of my favorites by Little Dragon, really showcases Yukimi's voice. Simple yet haunting,,,


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Roel (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

(Warning that the music video I'm linking has some visuals of smoking and, probably obvious by the song title, alcohol)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## piske (Sep 5, 2017)

Yah, i know I'm posting a lot of Purity Ring... ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 7, 2017)

Probably the catchiest song I've ever heard.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Or maybe this one?

- - - Post Merge - - -






Or maybe even this one! I can't choose the best ;w;.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## jcar (Sep 7, 2017)

I highly recommend to anyone interested the new album of Imagine Dragons! My friends gave it to me as a birthday present this summer and I seriously love it. You should also check the ballad of cleopatra, by the lumineers it is soo good and right now I find it kind of relatable! anyway, feel free to check it out!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## candys (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Kip (Sep 9, 2017)

Love this guy's music. He deserves much more recognition so I figured I'd share it.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## saymonsalmon (Sep 11, 2017)

Depeche Mode
jazz
hip-hop, soul


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## vitri-trash (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

So much better than Neil Sedaka tbh


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 13, 2017)

Warren Zevon January 24, 1947 ? September 7, 2003


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Bowie (Sep 18, 2017)

Love this song. A woman who is asked to dance by a charming man, and only later realises it was actually Hitler.


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 18, 2017)

This makes me cry for some reason. It stirs up sad memories for me.


----------



## peniny (Sep 20, 2017)

^ oh my goodness - boxxy! i love her!

those were odd... but wonderful times haha. i miss them. :c


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 20, 2017)

peniny said:


> ^ oh my goodness - boxxy! i love her!
> 
> those were odd... but wonderful times haha. i miss them. :c



Boxxy is still the Queen of the Trolls! She has created a huge chunk of history on the internet. Everyone should love her and hail to our one and only Queen Boxxy!


----------



## Bowie (Sep 20, 2017)

God, I missed her.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2017)

^That was actually real good, probably because she didn't use that quirky childish voice and made weird noises.. ha.


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't speak Finnish and cannot find translation for this song but I love it nonetheless.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Sep 24, 2017)

^ Music was really cool, but I couldn't understand the vocals the majority of the time, so that was unfortunate.
Not sure if this has already been done or whatnot, but here's my favorite video game song!


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 25, 2017)

found this electronic group a few days ago and their music has just so many unique elements that make it great


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh wow. @GreatUsername!! I'm so glad this got posted, I love Justice but I haven't listened to a ton outside of their Cross album.


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Geoni (Sep 27, 2017)

Bowie said:


> God, I missed her.



ikr? This is just...hypnotic.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 27, 2017)

(BTW, since the video's title is in Japanese, the song is called "Tomodachi no Uta" or "Poem of Friends", and the artist is Ataru Nakamura)


----------



## Geoni (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## PandP (Sep 30, 2017)

Rammstein is the best, yo! ^.^


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## tae (Sep 30, 2017)

been on a lights binge lately.


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Octaviian (Oct 1, 2017)

One of the best new songs I've heard in a while. Been blaring this in my car.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


>



haah i think i used to have that album nunsexmonkrock or what it was called...


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 2, 2017)

Tom Petty October 20, 1950 – October 2, 2017


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Soigne (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Weiland (Oct 9, 2017)

Found this gem. It's so good; can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2017)

so gud T_T


----------



## Balverine (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Geoni (Oct 11, 2017)

This is giving me everything I wanted and more.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Oct 11, 2017)

After all these years I'm still a diehard Team Magma fan!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## deerliing (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## MarineSong2001 (Oct 14, 2017)

Try the How to Train Your Dragon 1 and 2 scores by John Powell, and try the Gladiator score by Hans Zimmer. 

By the way, this thread is really cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

<3 -shivers in a good way-


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Here's the best song anyone could ever listen to:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Here's the best song anyone could ever listen to:
> -Totino's Song-



Unbelievable


----------



## Soigne (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 15, 2017)

I love both these songs.  The first one is more chill/acoustic and the second one is more upbeat but like not super lit you know:


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2017)

One of my favorite songs:


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2017)

i ****ing love the music arranging on this (almost like this better than s?rgio but yeah boi)


----------



## cIementine (Oct 21, 2017)

any of billie eilish's music


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Kalle (Oct 26, 2017)

It's a shame that there isn't much music _discussion_ here.


----------



## hamster (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)

^great roots reggae

@ Kalle yeah I kinda agree but most music threads tend to die for some reason...


----------



## hamster (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Hulaette (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## abbydoll (Oct 31, 2017)

Lana Del Rey's unreleased music is a hidden gem.


----------



## Hulaette (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Kalle (Nov 2, 2017)

Here's a band from the Chicago indie scene—for those into cinematic-rock/post-rock, this song is ridiculously good.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

a bit too lounge-y mushed for my taste but eh might be more enjoyable to you. cool they did stuff in portuguese though


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 7, 2017)

It's one of those days.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## Stockley_ (Nov 7, 2017)

Recently discovered this band and instantly fell in love with them lol


----------



## mitfy (Nov 8, 2017)

Marcus_A_Stockley said:


>


----------



## Stockley_ (Nov 8, 2017)

mitfy said:


> dude i LOVE mother mother. i esp love the albums the sticks, no culture, and oh my heart.
> 
> -




Oh nice! I didn't expect to find someone else who liked the band on here 

My two favourite albums so far are O My Heart and Eureka. I'm just now listening to other songs from The Sticks, VGBT, and No Culture and I love the different styles they do with each album 

I chose to showcase Original Spin here because it's one of my favourite songs by them


----------



## Javocado (Nov 8, 2017)

song of the year


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Capella (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Javocado (Nov 9, 2017)

long live steelo


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## chamsae (Nov 10, 2017)

get my mans song to 100m :*


----------



## hamster (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Jacob (Nov 15, 2017)

Sam Gellaitry and Just a Gent's most slept on works





at 0:31





at 1:01


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2017)

This song is lit


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## shunishu (Nov 20, 2017)

new ssion!!!!!!!!!!!! omg


----------



## shunishu (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2017)

This video is of the highest quality, would definitely recommend.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)

Bowie said:


>



Daaaaamn used to love this way back  Still a pretty good song though.


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Diancie (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## chamsae (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## windloft (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

PaperCat said:


>



Why do I keep giggling whenever I hear that band name.. dont kill me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2017)

This song pretty much sums up my taste in music 


To a lesser extent I also really like 80's adult contemporary and pretty much anything Phil Collins


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Diancie (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## hamster (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Ackee (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## windloft (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## hamster (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Ackee (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## windloft (Dec 14, 2017)

have yourselves a merry christmas, y'all. everything will be okay. ♥


----------



## Buttonsy (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Dec 15, 2017)

Lyrics:
Right em in the wrong ho,
until they wanna blow,
swimming in the great sea,
a whale with you and me.

Making love like crustaceans,
venting all our frustations,
lying naked on the beach,
until we heard a screech.
Turned out to be your mom,
so then I moved to Veeeeeeeeitnam.﻿


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Dec 15, 2017)

It just occurred to me… one of us is a terrorist. I've seen tags all over TBT about Jahns (An alien species with the ability to infect a host and take over their body), and assimilation (The act of infecting hosts and taking over their bodies).

If you ever see a creature that looks like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, kill it IMMEDIATELY. …Unless it's dressing like a lumberjack. That one is okay.


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 15, 2017)

Currently listening to Jhene Aiko - New Balance


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Dec 15, 2017)

All others need to die.

EDIT: Damn ninjas.


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 15, 2017)

I've been super into kpop recently lol


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## windloft (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Soigne (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Bcat (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Ackee (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2017)

For anyone into Sega's Streets of Rage music. Live set by the man himself


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## hamster (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Diancie (Dec 23, 2017)

I know, it's a typical overplayed pop song. I really like this remix, though.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## MarineSong2001 (Dec 24, 2017)

And:


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## amemome (Dec 27, 2017)

i have a suggestion. not sure if i want to look through 537 pages of suggestions to see if this one was made though... ;-; hope you understand/don't care too much!

sufjan stevens: futile devices


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## shunishu (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## mitfy (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Buttonsy (Dec 30, 2017)

(warning that there is some flashing imagery in the video and it may be best to skip if you have epilepsy)


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 31, 2017)

double post >.<


----------



## broke (Jan 1, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR-Xo7PecP4 <3


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)

gotta post the first boingo of 2018


----------



## giorno (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## goldeneye2001 (Jan 7, 2018)

17 - XXXTentacion is actually good lmao
Most people have heard of this guy from his violent songs but this album is a polar opposite to that.
The tone is melancholic and overall sad but in my opinion I like it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Anactoria (Jan 10, 2018)

(For those few who haven't heard it yet)


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Diancie (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Freddie (Jan 14, 2018)

Dodie Clark - You


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Soigne (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Lydon (Jan 17, 2018)

https://youtu.be/nlvwa4iDcaw


----------



## Javocado (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## cosmopath (Jan 19, 2018)

biased because this song is from the album that's my profile pic lol, but here:






some great 90s emo


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## cosmopath (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Soigne (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Bowie (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2018)

gotta love tasteless 70s videos ahaha


----------



## cosmopath (Jan 31, 2018)

Great indie rock/indietronic band I found from Leeds, England I came across recently. Deserves more attention


----------



## ellarella (Jan 31, 2018)

REST IN PEACE MARK E SMITH


----------



## Diancie (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2018)

this is my private life!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Weiland (Feb 5, 2018)

Although I've been a fan of his movies and him in general for a long time, I recently got into his music. His voice is so good and makes my ears feel amazing. It puts me in a happy, giddy daze. I love him so much. I recommend you listen to this if you like 20th Century songs (especially 50s & 60s).


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## cosmopath (Feb 18, 2018)

this song is absolutely incredible, have had it on repeat for the past 2 weeks






warning: a bit of profanity


----------



## shunishu (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2018)

Farewell, TBT! Thanks for all the great times. I'll never forget 'em.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

Buttonsy said:


>



omg yes yes. this is some good stuff.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 4, 2018)

Just got introduced to this song. I'm thinking I may even add the rest of his music to my Spotify (when I pay for Premium again ...) because of how much I enjoyed it. It really resonated with me on so many levels. I'm not typically a fan of this sort of music (more of a rock, early-pop, and punk sort of guy), but this is a damned good song. If you're upset and need to cry, try listening to this.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 4, 2018)

The band Now, Now is worth giving a try if you're into indie; a good intro to them is their EP Neighbors:






This is probably my favorite song by them, though, and the reason I got into them in the first place:






It sounds like they're going in a new direction with their more recent stuff, which may not be to everyone's taste, but I think their old stuff is good.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 12, 2018)

(warning, there are some flashing images that might not be good for people with epilepsy)


----------



## Aaren (Mar 12, 2018)

Lofi hip hop radio. 

https://youtu.be/8XiqrERZo_8


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm not sure what I just found.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## hamster (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2018)

(whoa people know about hide/ X JAPAN here, a+)






- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 21, 2018)

yup. i love X JAPAN and hide.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 22, 2018)

The following contains memes


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2018)

Hope this qualifies as music.  And for some reason there's no thumbnail here for it?

EDIT: Fixed


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2018)

More m00sics.  Most recent RWBY song \ ' ^' /


----------



## Saylor (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2018)

just once or twice is good for your soul


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2018)

This is a throwback, but it reminds me of New Leaf so well, and 2013.  Good music to wake up to


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2018)

Great music to dance to (the beginning at least), and to feel relieved after something difficult

I'M SERIOUS ABOUT THIS ENDING.  I WOULD DANCE ON A PILLAR ENDLESSLY FOR THE FIRST 15 SECONDS OF THIS IF I HAD TO FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE D:<


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Hanzoisbae (Apr 1, 2018)

Is this were the egg hides?


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## shunishu (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

badass cover


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Kalle (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -

This thread seriously needs more metal!


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 16, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grQDWlQzLd8


----------



## shunishu (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Kalle (Apr 16, 2018)

Soooo good.


----------



## shunishu (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)

yes totally legit lmfao


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## ellarella (Apr 28, 2018)

sleep just released a new album, the sciences, after a long hiatus, and it's surprisingly good!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (May 2, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (May 2, 2018)




----------



## matt (May 2, 2018)

I'd like to suggest a song I'm very passionate about. It's called jug town by Neil hamburgers.

https://youtu.be/bIfBc2smkwI


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 2, 2018)

https://youtu.be/czLYl4fM8yk


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2018)




----------



## beetlepurple (May 4, 2018)

Moshi Moshi is a pretty good album if you're into anime related things


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Kalle (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Weiland (May 9, 2018)

I love this song sooo much. 40s, 50s, and 60s music are my favourites (with the 90s and 2000s close behind).


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2018)

Dirk Nowitzki is going for one more season, and could pass Wilt Chamberlain for #5 all time.... and then be right under #4, that guy in the picture...


----------



## shunishu (May 10, 2018)

NCT is getting more intense every video :0


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2018)




----------



## wizard (May 10, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2018)




----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2018)

Civilization Beyond Earth's soundtrack is criminally underrated, especially for being part of a series noted for having great music.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (May 12, 2018)




----------



## matt (May 12, 2018)

https://youtu.be/y_SI2EDM6Lo

Reminds me of the good times listening to songs on people's phones at school years ago


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (May 12, 2018)




----------



## allainah (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Mayor Miraland (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Mayor Miraland (May 14, 2018)

RIP, oyasumi!


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (May 18, 2018)




----------



## dimicrow (May 18, 2018)

atlas!!! they're on soundcloud. chill, lo-fi hip hop is my fav.


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

You’re going to have to try a little harder.


----------



## capsaicin (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Nunnafinga (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (May 25, 2018)

Hope you don't mind, I know we usually post YouTube embeds, but this time, I wasn't really sure if this band had an official YouTube or not, so I'm linking to the song on Bandcamp! It's a really sweet song.

https://quantumtangle.bandcamp.com/track/love-is-love-pt-1


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

I know I usually have said recently I don’t like partner-like love, but that’s a bunch of crap.  I only say it because I’m green with envy at people like that, but that’s not really how I am.  I’ve only felt attraction towards a select few in life, and it usually depends on their personality.  Most of the time I’m just passionate about everything, which is probably why my favorite color is red.

Anyway, here’s a love song that’s also cute from RWBY.


----------



## Raayzx (May 25, 2018)

Gaaawd it's so good!
https://youtu.be/aHjpOzsQ9YI


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)

loooove


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

I’m not running anymore.  Not from my past, myself.... nothing.


----------



## PaperCat (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2018)

\m/


----------



## shunishu (Jun 1, 2018)

new SHINee <3<3


----------



## katastrophic! (Jun 1, 2018)

i dont even listen to this song that much but it's still a masterpiece


----------



## shunishu (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

Not my favorite ship in the show, but still a great song.


----------



## Dooderoni (Jun 1, 2018)

Three dots connect to rectangles


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## tumut (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 8, 2018)

tamiii <3 <3<3


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## partangel (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Loubelle (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## partangel (Jun 11, 2018)

@tumut, oh man i love the internet!


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 11, 2018)

partangel said:


> @tumut, oh man i love the internet!



That song was so relaxing to listen to! ^-^


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2018)

right thread pls


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

RWBY Volume 5 soundtrack is... released!  released... released... *voice echoes into fading away*


----------



## shunishu (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Boi, do not stare into these eyes of fire.

You’ll watch me ignite.


----------



## Sylvia (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

The stamina it takes NOT to cry to these types of RWBY songs is amazing... but man is this one depressing...


----------



## shunishu (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Hatori (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2018)

Give Best Friends by Rex Orange County and The Kids Don't Wanna Come Home by Declan McKenna a listen!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Enny156 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## piske (Jun 26, 2018)

yyyyyooo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## alienn (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

(Now) old song that got me through my past depression.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 30, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


>


Loooooved it! <3


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

EDIT: Well, it was taken down for some reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Behold this godly art and music.... and revel in it!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2018)

QUEEN!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Chipl95 (Jul 16, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JFLErVtpt0


Here's one song I really like.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

This is a nice, soothing song from the magical world of video game music. It's not often a song in a video game is entirely on piano so this one always makes me really happy


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Bcat (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

dooodd <3


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## dimicrow (Jul 30, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## shunishu (Jul 31, 2018)

loona full group debut august 7!!!


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

“A hero can always get themselves out of a bad situation and not just do their best, but break their limits.”


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2018)

graceeeeeeeee <3


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Aquasplash (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## LizzyAndTheDiamonds (Aug 11, 2018)

i've been really into deftones lately theyre a REALLY good alt/metal/rock band


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Aquasplash (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## dimicrow (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## tumut (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Clefarious (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Aquasplash (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Aug 20, 2018)

Loona Debut video finally here yay <3<3


----------



## elytheia (Aug 20, 2018)

A friend of mine just released a fun album called Mr. Verano. His artist name is A-Wall. It has that summer road trip vibe and the lyrics are pretty relatable (at least to me, a college student lol). I'm not sure if he's trying to get big, but this was just a fun little project for him that he was working on for a couple years and finally released it. DEFINITELY check out A-Wall's Mr. Verano. It's one of my favs 
*sigh* I wish summer was longer.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Aquasplash (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2018)

^I love that anime. The song's not too bad either.


----------



## salty- (Aug 21, 2018)

I would suggest listening to Saint Motelevision by Saint Motel, if you like older sounding music with a bit of a modern twist. A lot of my favorites from this band are on this Album. If you want specific songs I would suggest: For elise, Destroyer, Move, and Sweet talk. Sweet talk and Move both have really cool 360 music videos on YT.

ZABA and How to be a human being by Glass Animals are good as well, I discovered Glass Animals last year and I still listen to their songs regularly. Specific songs for Zaba are: Black Mambo, Toes, Flip, and Exxus (A warning about exxus, the music video is kind of trypop, so if you have trypophobia, don't watch the video)

Specifics for How to be a human being: Mama's Gun, Poplar st, Cane Shuga, The other side of paradise and Pork Soda. (A warning that some of the lyrics do have curse words, I'm only saying it just in case some people are not into that)


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

<33333


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

Wish I can suggest Shiina Ringo/Tokyo Jihen but PONYCANON pretty much isolated JP music from Americans. Looking for very refined ladies and gents to reccomend me some lovely jazz or anything vintage from 1920's to 1980's. I need to expand the list. I'm also willing to go for free form jazz too.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2018)

Dormire said:


> Wish I can suggest Shiina Ringo/Tokyo Jihen but PONYCANON pretty much isolated JP music from Americans. Looking for very refined ladies and gents to reccomend me some lovely jazz or anything vintage from 1920's to 1980's. I need to expand the list. I'm also willing to go for free form jazz too.



I assume you know about Jun Togawa's Guernica project? Should be worth mentioning if you dig Shiina as well.
--


----------



## namiieco (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 17, 2018)

doubt anyone here likes this kind of music lol but i just found this band and i am diggin' this song.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 18, 2018)

You might think I'm kidding but this such a good treadmill song. I also use it for when I'm cleaning. This guys vocals ****ing kill me. So..... *Passionate.*


----------



## shunishu (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Sweetley (Sep 21, 2018)

(Yeah, it may be weird... But I love it)


----------



## shunishu (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## namiieco (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## partangel (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Tessie (Sep 29, 2018)

Perry' said:


> (Yeah, it may be weird... But I love it)



This is just Resonance by Home slowed down lol....essentially adding vaporwave effect on an already vaporwave song lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## aqui (Sep 30, 2018)

been listening to grouper and playing acnl a lot lately and it helps me cope. also this is my first post >_<



shunishu said:


>



wow this is so different from the songs ive heard from them, i like it though!! very bold of the video producers to make half of the mv the intro


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## partangel (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2018)

forgot how much i loved this x.x


----------



## Licorice (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 3, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -



aqui said:


> wow this is so different from the songs ive heard from them, i like it though!! very bold of the video producers to make half of the mv the intro


i love this song and the intro so much.. it's so intriguing
you should check out their other mv's especially the early ones (every member(12) has their own mv and there are 3 sub units 1/2, odd eye circle & yyxy) also their bsides are amazing if you want more


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## aqui (Oct 4, 2018)

this isnt the first time ive listened to the splatoon ost but some of these songs never cease to amaze me.. it sounds like music from the future while still being not weird, like it feels like an entire new genre could be born out of this sound



shunishu said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> i love this song and the intro so much.. it's so intriguing
> you should check out their other mv's especially the early ones (every member(12) has their own mv and there are 3 sub units 1/2, odd eye circle & yyxy) also their bsides are amazing if you want more



oo ive seen all the most popular ones like eclipse, new, the one w grimes, heart attack and the newer ones. though ive never heard yet any of the b-sides i think. have u listened to their debut? stylish is so underrated i hope they release a mv for it


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 4, 2018)

aqui said:


> oo ive seen all the most popular ones like eclipse, new, the one w grimes, heart attack and the newer ones. though ive never heard yet any of the b-sides i think. have u listened to their debut? stylish is so underrated i hope they release a mv for it


stylish is life. <3 of course i listened to it, i listened to all their songs ^^
for b-sides def check: love letter, uncover, seesaw, sonatine, frozen, one way, rain 51db
if you have time try watching all the mv's from the start in order (starting with heejin - vivid) they are all different music genres and concepts for every girl and if you look closer there's an ongoing storyline and theories running through all their mv's which is really interesting when you find hints in other videos. ^^ also it's worth reading the video discriptions, atleast from sonatine onward they explain a lot and hint at many things .. also all the the vids have english subtitles.
there's an official mv playlist on their youtube just scroll to the bottom and work your way up, since it's newest first in there. do you have a fave song so far? anyway have fun.


----------



## aqui (Oct 4, 2018)

shunishu said:


> stylish is life. <3 of course i listened to it, i listened to all their songs ^^
> for b-sides def check: love letter, uncover, seesaw, sonatine, frozen, one way, rain 51db
> if you have time try watching all the mv's from the start in order (starting with heejin - vivid) they are all different music genres and concepts for every girl and if you look closer there's an ongoing storyline and theories running through all their mv's which is really interesting when you find hints in other videos. ^^ also it's worth reading the video discriptions, atleast from sonatine onward they explain a lot and hint at many things ..
> there's an official mv playlist on their youtube just scroll to the bottom and work your way up, since it's newest first in there. do you have a fave song so far? anyway have fun.



ahh prob after this week i'll do all of that! ^_^ i'll quote u too. my fav song is new, or maybe heart attack? but ive listened to them too much already hahahaha. 
according to last.fm new is my fav with 40 plays though i wanted to share an img of my playcounts and i get an error saying the image is too large >_<


----------



## shunishu (Oct 4, 2018)

aqui said:


> ahh prob after this week i'll do all of that! ^_^ i'll quote u too. my fav song is new, or maybe heart attack? but ive listened to them too much already hahahaha.


^^new&heart attack are both so good <3 here's a bside that's yves & chuu together. you can send a pm or so when you get to it. btw fandom name is orbit or orbits. hope you have fun exploring and sry for geeking out xD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 5, 2018)

<3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## hamster (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Aquasplash (Oct 7, 2018)

I think Pauline is my newfound love!


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## ILikeFroakies (Oct 8, 2018)

Ariana Grande's new album Sweetener i pretty good. Can't link it or anything since you need to pay to get basically all the songs


----------



## shunishu (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Soigne (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2018)

a classic remix in my world lol


----------



## Roshan (Oct 15, 2018)

I have like 60GB of lossless music..
Some artists I dig,

A$AP Ferg
A$AP Mob
A$AP Rocky
Big Sean
Blank Banshee
Bobby Shmurda
Bohan Phoenix
Chief Keef
Clams Casino
Dr. Dre
Earl sweatshirt
Eminem
Frank Ocean
Future
Gorillaz
Gucci Mane
_Higher Brothers_
Icy Narco
Jay Rock
Jay-Z
Joji
JPEGMAFIA
Kanye West
_Keith Ape_
Kendrick Lamar
_Kizaru_
Kodak Black
Lil Peep
Lil Pump
Lil Uzi Vert
Lil Wayne
Macintosh Plus
Makaveli
MF DOOM
Mnogoznaal
Mobb Deep
Nas
Nav
Night Lovell
Notorious B.i.g.
Okasian, Reddy, Kid ash
Osamu Sato
Playboi Carti
Rowdy Rebel
Ski mask the slump god
Tay K
Travis Scott
_Ty_
Tyler the creator
$uicideboy$
Vince Staples
XXXTENTACION
XXYYXX
YG
Young Buck
Young Thug
Yung Lean
21 Savage
2pac
50 cent
6ix9ine
_88Rising_

just to name a few


----------



## Kalle (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Bcat (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## shunishu (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 29, 2018)

one of his best songs, he raps crazy on this song 

casey and vince are so fire on this song too


----------



## shunishu (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2018)

Some Halloween music for ya!:


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## hamster (Nov 2, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


>



one of my favourite albums


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Nov 4, 2018)

I don't play league but the song slaps.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Parasite (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 9, 2018)

This is made of memes.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## rianne (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 10, 2018)

The Good in Me by Jon Bellion has been a recent favorite of mine!


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## aqui (Nov 12, 2018)

shunishu said:


>



ok so i havent watched all the mvs in order yet but i wanted to tell you abt what happened last week lol, i had to study and like always i procastinate a lot and this time what i did was watching a loooooooooooooot of loona funny moments compilations loll, also interviews!!, they are super fun but i think ive ran out of clips to watch, i learned what i know about the members through them too, like i know my fav is olivia hye now hahahha. i also listened to a lot of their music, though im still missing a lot i dont know how i hadnt listened to girl front before, i've also been a lot into rosy and perfect love

it's the first time i get this involved over a kpop group o_o

ps my fav clip is this one, it's my fav video in the world right now lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2018)

Underrated gem from the NWoBHM!


----------



## aqui (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## hamster (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

^^Skinny Puppy is awesome!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 14, 2018)

Check out Poppy - X. It's alittle mature but it's a good song.

Also this:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 15, 2018)

Here is a love song about a blow up doll.


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Bcat (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2018)

forgot how great those guys were as well x.x


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## arturia (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2018)

that song didn't win in 68 but nonetheless a great cover :]


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## fwn (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## steele (Nov 21, 2018)

Some nostalgia​


----------



## shuba (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## MayorOfChimir (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Tessie (Nov 24, 2018)

I CAN'T STOP LISTENING TO 'THANK U, NEXT' HLEP


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

Originally by Jefferson Airplane. I wouldn't say this version is worse or better, just different!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2018)

Going down the youtube rabbit hole with this one. Lo-fi Drum and bass, techno


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## aqui (Nov 26, 2018)

hamster said:


>



nice song!! i saw it when u posted it and i love assimilate so i saved it for later and i just got to listen to it


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 27, 2018)

She reminds me of Klaus Nomi:


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> She reminds me of Klaus Nomi:



Yes I can see that. Definitely during the late 70s and early 80s.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## hamster (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## fwn (Dec 1, 2018)

---


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 1, 2018)

hamster said:


>



Doin' the Cockroach, yeah. Doin' the Cockroach, yeah. Yeeeeeaaaauh. Alright, not bad.

This is my favoritre album.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 6, 2018)

Would anyone call this Ska?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## steele (Dec 10, 2018)

* cries in japanese *


----------



## Tessie (Dec 10, 2018)

Lo fi animal crossing!!


----------



## Kalle (Dec 11, 2018)

Slick AF.


----------



## hamster (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## hamster (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Ditz (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 19, 2018)

i love this song. such a jam.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2018)

aka. Lindy & Bon Bon Band

loveeee <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## hamster (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## carackobama (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Marte (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2019)

Kickin' it retro:


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 6, 2019)

I’m really liking this singer now!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Unbelievably uplifting!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>



what's a bilbo? 

lmao i love this since i saw it on some music quiz show ages ago..


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheila said:


> what's a bilbo?
> 
> lmao i love this since i saw it on some music quiz show ages ago..



Another youtube video said that originated from a musical special from the 60's called "Funk me up, Scotty". I'd like to see more from that show.

Unrelated:


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## NephyXutune (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm bad at linking stuff and I always screw it up so here you go:

16 / 04 / 16 - Cavetown

Tracks:

Night Knuckles
Bg Noise
Psychometry
So Much
Calpol
Snake & the Prairie Dogs
16 / 04 / 16 (Jack's Song)
Irrational
Nostalgia in My BedRoom
LavalceRink
Trenchh
Sliiping Lately

Description:
Cavetown makes pretty soothing music, that can be determined in many different ways. The most widely accepted label to his music is Indie. He's definitely my favorite artist, with some of my favorite songs from him being Devil Town and Nostalgia in My BedRoom. A lot of his songs have deeper meanings that are actually pretty hard to get, and a lot of them are about cery personal things in his life. Lot's of his songs drive me to tears, mostly because you can determine many different things from the lyrics. If you like soft and soothing music you should definitely check him out. You can easily find his music on youtube.


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)

like it.. reminds me of those Japanese showa pop tunes, probs where they got inspiration ehe


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Zeur (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Marte (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2019)

hamster said:


>



Back when they were Punk rock a bit lol


----------



## hamster (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 27, 2019)

*looks at past music posts*

Im just gonna... put this album here :> 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QySKC9Wnmfk

Its a wonderful album <3


----------



## Parasite (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Jacob (Jan 30, 2019)

I swear I don't listen to Lofi beats on the regular but the vocals on this one are just addicting enough for me


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 31, 2019)

Rediscovered a classic


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 1, 2019)

Screw it, let's see what happens.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

One of my old colleagues gave me a tips about Martha Wainwright and when I found out she did Piaf I just had to check her out man!


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Aquasplash (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Camomile (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## easpa (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## rainywave (Feb 14, 2019)

Artists: Machine Girl 
album: WLFGRL
Genres: electronic breakcore drum-and-bass footwork

 Idk how to describe it but my friend said it sounded like Mario kart music.

  Here?s a particularly good songs from the album


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 14, 2019)

rainywave said:


> Artists: Machine Girl
> album: WLFGRL
> Genres: electronic breakcore drum-and-bass footwork
> 
> ...



The youtube Algorithm also recommended me this. I liked it lol definitely reminds me of some mid 90s drum n bass capcom arcade music.


----------



## Aquasplash (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm a huge fan of 50s-80s music. Here's two great songs from each decade 

(1955) The Penguins - Earth Angel





(1957) Paul Anka - Diana





- - - Post Merge - - -

(1961) The Marcels - Blue Moon (Not their original, but they do a great job)





(1966) Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell - Ain't No Mountain High Enough (Guardians of The Galaxy made it super popular )





Honorable Mention (The 60s were a great decade for music): (1962) The Contours - Do You Love Me





- - - Post Merge - - -

(1977) Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love (The band that made the song "Stayin' Alive")





(1978) Toto - Hold the Line


----------



## Balverine (Feb 19, 2019)

I've recently discovered electro swing, and it's amazing lol


----------



## mnm (Feb 19, 2019)

(1980) Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love (AMAZING song)





(1982) Toto - Rosanna (One of my all-time favorites )





*-*

Of course, only two/three songs from each decade can't even begin to scratch the surface of the diversity in music of each decade. These are just a few of my favorites from each, but there are TONS of other genres and songs that I absolutely adore. Don't take these songs as summing up each decade, and don't decide you don't like a certain decade of music based off of these. 
There are tens of thousands of songs from the 50s-80s, so there's really something for everyone. Though, of course there are the few people who just straight up don't like music this old, which is completely acceptable as everyone has their own taste. Just remember to keep your mind (and ears ) open. Enjoy!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeppeli said:


> I've recently discovered electro swing, and it's amazing lol



Yes!! That's amazing. I love when people re-purpose old music, and make something equally as beautiful as the original.


----------



## Aquasplash (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2019)

<33


----------



## Jacob (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Jacob (Feb 21, 2019)

Been stuck in my head!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 25, 2019)

Discovered him today


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 1, 2019)

With all this metal, I'd like to find more non metal that may just as brutal or dark. How about a modern sea shanty?


----------



## hamster (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> With all this metal, I'd like to find more non metal that may just as brutal or dark. How about a modern sea shanty?



Listen to Diamanda Gal?s.. here's one of my faves:


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 1, 2019)

Driving through traffic on a cloudy Friday afternoon soundtrack.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## maple22 (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## moonbyu (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## maple22 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## partangel (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Phawnix (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 8, 2019)

I love her voice.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 9, 2019)

Rinse FM J:Kenzo - 7th March 2019
On the way back home


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Lem0n (Mar 10, 2019)

[deleted]


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 10, 2019)

That's really good! I like it. ^
Now what genre is it? Indie?


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 10, 2019)

They're like a mix of indie/dream pop I believe.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Saylor (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## slatka (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## slatka (Mar 19, 2019)

if you don't know bj?rk you need to listen to some of her stuff.


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## slatka (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 30, 2019)

Totally radical.






- - - Post Merge - - -

Totally radical.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 31, 2019)

zorn said:


>



Wow I might need to check this out. Im getting mad Castlevania vibes


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 1, 2019)

zorn said:


>



omfg I have not heard Malice Mizer is YEARS. Thank you.


----------



## torosmoon (Apr 2, 2019)

*a very specific mood*

either chill or sorta heavy but like in a _cathartic_ way

toes - glass animals
sunny duet - noname
nobody - mitski
killer queen - queen
seven nation army - COVERED by haley reinhart
come into the water - mitski
child's play - sza
belas - eevee
black mambo - glass animals


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 2, 2019)

Fresh synth.


----------



## rockbandz (Apr 3, 2019)

the strokes - angles + comedown machine​-games
-life is simple in the moonlight
-taken for a fool

- 

-tap out
-call it fate ; call it karma
- slow animals
- one way trigger​
arctic monkeys - TBHC + WPSIATWIAN​- one point perspective
-golden trunks
-star treatment
-the ultracheese
-

red light indicates doors are secured
riot van 
perhaps vampires is a bit strong
i bet you look good on the dancefloor
mardy bum
​


----------



## Aquasplash (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## slatka (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## wizard (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2019)

Im not much of a R&B fan, but this is a timeless classic lol


----------



## hamster (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Aquasplash (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

Casey Lee Williams, who usually does music for RWBY, is part of a new band, and this is their first single.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Apr 23, 2019)

Stan talent, stan IZ*ONE


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Obscure 60's psych rock.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## pavlov (Apr 27, 2019)

i might be posting a few albums i like here in different comments.

icedancer, by bladee.

tracks (⋆ = extra good imo):

1 - smartwater 2:30
2 - okk 1:33
3 - mallwh*re freeestyle⋆ 2:00
4 - be nice 2 me⋆ 2:08
5 - frosty the snowman 2:50
6 - inside out (ft. yung lean) 2:17
7 - close 3:22
8 - jaws⋆ 1:57
9 - cartier'god icedancer (intermission) 3:02
10 - side by side (ft. thaiboy digital)
11 - topman 3:14
12 - waster 2:02
13 - special place 2:03
14 - dg jeans 1:44
15 - feel like 1:37
16 - linkdin 2:33
17 - for nothing⋆ 2:01
18 - anything 2:38
19 - the silent boy cries (ripsquadd outro)

if you liked this album i reccomend checking out the rest of drain gang 
​
- - - Post Merge - - -

saturation III, by brockhampton. (my favorite band)

tracks (⋆ = rlly good imo):

1 - boogie⋆ 3:13
2 - zipper⋆ 3:22
3 - johnny⋆ 4:12
4 - liquid⋆ 1:22
5 - cinema 1 0:46 (kinda like an intermission)
6 - stupid⋆ 3:37
7 - bleach 4:33 (good song but not enough 4 a star, imo)
8 - alaska⋆ 3:19
9 - hottie⋆ 3:17
10 - cinema 2 0:39 (another intermission)
11 - sister/nation⋆ 6:05
12 - rental⋆ 3:34
13 - stains 2:59
14 - cinema 3 (last intermission)
15 - team 4:34  

brockhampton is my all time favorite band, that says a lot because i like a lot of music. they're a diverse boyband, of all kinds of races and sexualities. check out more of their music, the song that made me fall in absolute love with them was 1998 truman! i reccomend checking that out if you're interested ​
- - - Post Merge - - -

misc. songs that i enjoy!

bathwater - no doubt
dance the night away - twice (i love nayeon!)
last words of a shooting star - mitski
wokeuplikethis* - playboi carti
tyler - yxngxr1
old skool vans - yxngxr1
mantra - earl sweatshirt
i think you're really cool - guardin
i remember (ft. ysl duke) - lil tracy
fantasia freestyle - zotiyac
3 nights - dominic fike
big t*tties (t. baauer and earthgang) - rico nasty
snake and the prarie dogs - cavetown
doin' time - sublime
prince$$ slayrr - syringe/sybyr
end of eva - original god
*ALL OF DOJA CATS SONGS. ALL OF THEM. EVERY SINGLE ONE.*
areyoureadykids? - cameronazi, $ubjectz, zillakami
shinners13 - zillakami, sosmula (city morgue)
cliffnote - guardin
head gxne - scarlxrd
xtcy - kanye west
heat - brockhampton
girlfriend - scarlxrd
u dont know me (ft. lil peep, prod. paulie) - original god
bacteria - lil tracy
digital (ft. famous dex) - lil tracy
4th dimension - kids see ghosts
rum rage - sticky fingers

there are TONS MORE songs i could list but honestly i think thats enough.​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)

Listened to this song a lot to help with my severe depression back in 2017-2018, but lately it has been in my head and I can listen to it now smiling finally because of all the support and confidence that TBT has given back to me in the last year.  If you’re a member of TBT, this one’s for you.  Thanks for everything.  <3


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2019)

Last two songs were slow, so time for a jam.


----------



## aymia (May 14, 2019)

And if you're an anime fan, one of his anime intro inspired tracks:


----------



## moonbyu (May 14, 2019)

(i'm sooo excited for the new album tbh)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 14, 2019)

Joker Trap by Ranmaru, Camus, Ren, and Tokiya​


----------



## Bizhiins (May 15, 2019)

Lately I?ve been really into yaeji:


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2019)

great yugoslav 60s


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 16, 2019)

HD version finally:


----------



## Jacob (May 16, 2019)

Ross from Friends does Lofi House future club-y music

(Also I know it really isn't David Schwimmer but this music makes me nostalgic of Friends too much for absolutely no reason)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 16, 2019)

moonbyu said:


> (i'm sooo excited for the new album tbh)



AWE TYEAH BABEEEEEEY


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Grand Concubunny (May 17, 2019)

I am a pretty weeby person so I  love me some Vocaloid


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

totes my new crushes as well <3


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2019)

Being partly Polish this puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Rosalind (May 22, 2019)

I really recommend checking out Ben Howard, if you like melancholic indie music. He's one of my favorite artists.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

bruhhhhhhh <3333

- - - Post Merge - - -






hot voice id **** 10/10


----------



## chamsae (May 22, 2019)

theyre a newly debuted kpop group with members from wanna one and mxm! BREATHE is their self composed title track, they wrote and even choreographed the rest of the songs as well. pls give them a listen n help us stream :^)




this one is called SHINING STARS, composed by member kim donghyun and choreographed by member park woojin!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## moonbyu (May 23, 2019)

i love tHIS ALBUM SO MUCHHHHHHHHH


----------



## burrntriice (May 25, 2019)

this song is golden, seriously.






and this one makes me sob. enjoy!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## PaperCat (May 27, 2019)

edit: oh crap someone else posted it as well! haha oopsies


----------



## Liability (May 28, 2019)

this song has been stuck in my head for days. you're welcome


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (May 29, 2019)

Stan and Stream CLC's latest comeback for clear skin! <3


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 29, 2019)




----------



## hamster (May 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2019)

Doom Midi


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 2, 2019)

i went to a gala two days ago, and this was the dance that got everyone, and i mean *everyone* hyped. ngl, i was super hyped too.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Markiemania95 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 4, 2019)

This has a noir feel.






I have to copy and paste this comment:


> Yeah. It's funny how it gets in your blood. Nyanning, I mean. As I nyan through space, I light my cigarette. The heavy smoke engulfs me in a.. teasingly similar way to how I remember Her scent used to do. My pop-tart feels heavy on my bones and I need a drink. Jack the cat was my only lead, but he's dead now. Shot three times by the mob and left to bleed out in a dumpster two blocks away. They own the place now. No one would dare say it, but they do. The silent streets of this city are now the sole witness of the crime. Of all crime for that matter. The cold rain almost seems to weep for the dame who is gone. But it penetrates my skin with purpose. A sane man would have given up his search ages ago. Luckily, my sanity left with her. My reason didn't. Not ever. But damn... this nyan wears an old, old cat out.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

best version <3 (eruption can go die -.-)


----------



## Piginapoke (Jun 7, 2019)

Cocteau Twins


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Hatori (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 8, 2019)

feel like im prob the only one who listens to drake but god damn this collab is amazing


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Song makes me feel old for some reason (and to appreciate life)


----------



## Bcat (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2019)

hyori ittai


----------



## poweradeex (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 21, 2019)

Why don't we dip our toes back into the zany side?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



This was really interesting in a good way, really enjoyed the ambient feel from it! From the cover art I was kinda picturing it would be something metal but nope

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 26, 2019)

GreatUsername said:


> This was really interesting in a good way, really enjoyed the ambient feel from it! From the cover art I was kinda picturing it would be something metal but nope




Well that album is death metal, and crushing DM at that lol but they do mess around with some ambient Pre Dungeon Synth tracks once in a awhile.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Parasite (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Maiana (Jun 27, 2019)

https://youtu.be/kJ1-N-UXyo8

Chungha's newest album just came out called 'Flourishing', but this is just one of my favorite songs off of her album~
It is also I believe her first self-composed album!
The tracks are:
1. Chica
2. 우리가_즐거워 (Young In Love)
3. Call It Love
4. Flourishing 
5. Snapping


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 28, 2019)

banger


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

It’s the moment you’ve been waiting for... RWBY volume 6 soundtrack is officially released with this first complete song!  

Neo <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## CatSoul (Jul 2, 2019)

A classic with a new modern incentive - all royalties from the streaming/purchase of "Criminal" for the next two years will be used for legal aid for border detainees.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 2, 2019)

This song brightened my day and gave me a lot of strength yesterday. So nice


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2019)

The youtube algorithm comes through again


----------



## hamster (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

https://youtu.be/Oo_gCkVmBQo

Enjoy this . It's about an old man who lost his soul to the drink


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 9, 2019)

been listening to this song for 5 months straight and it still doesnt get old lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## gobby (Jul 12, 2019)

highly recommend autoheart^^


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Argo (Jul 13, 2019)

Y’all should like, totally stan LOONA..

Here is their latest comeback (as of 7/12/19), however I believe they are due for another comeback soon.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XEOCbFJjRw0

They have so many songs, but my personal favorite is favOriTe.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AFJPFfnzZ7w

Their debut song (as a whole group; I’ll get to this later) is Hi High.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=846cjX0ZTrk

So BBC revealed one member of LOONA every month (up until debut as a whole group). Each of these members would have a solo as well as a collab with another member. Because of this, LOONA has a lot of songs.

There are three subunits:
•LOONA 1/3: Haseul, Heejin, Hyunjin, & Vivi
•ODD EYE CIRCLE: Jinsoul, Kim Lip, & Choerry
•xyxy: Yves, Chuu, Gowon, & Olivia Hye

There is one more member: Yeojin. She is technically not in a subunit, as she is busy with school. However, she is considered the / in LOONA 1/3.

With a group of 12 girls, there is so much to love! Not only are their extremely skilled, but their charming personality will lure you into becoming an orbit (fandom name of LOONA).

In conclusion, stan talent. Stan LOONA!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 13, 2019)

Good as Hell by Lizzo


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2019)

Alright everyboday, it's time to rock out this morning!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## lord (Jul 15, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0ijxvXX-5s


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Tessie (Jul 16, 2019)

real chill Zelda beat


----------



## lord (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 20, 2019)

Heya! Sorry for big font, I am dyslexic. This is an awesome thread, I wanted to post something just like this! I agree with you. And I sometimes put music on repeat, but it is good to stop obsessing over one musician, and start something afresh. So much lovely talents out there go unnoticed. Back when I was in high school in 2016, my P.E. teacher had a go at me for liking Vivaldi.


He is like, "That means you just live in the past, and you don't look in the future." My response? "Okay then, Mr Current Pop Music Lover, who is your favourite musician?" (this was October 24, 2015) he responded, "Adele" and I went all fuzzy inside because how can anyone not love her?


But then I smirk, and respond "Yesterday, her new single _Hello_ came out yesterday. You can't listen to it, it has been less than eight hours in the past." And the whole room went silent. He told me it was a good point.


My favourite musicians/bands/singers are: Shawn Mendes, Westlife, Busted, blink-182, Oasis, Kelly Clarkson. I cannot name all, because it will take up all night lol.


----------



## gobby (Jul 20, 2019)

my favorite peacocks


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 22, 2019)

My new favourite song~


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2019)

Best season


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## petaltail (Jul 25, 2019)

i'm so happy day6 got their first music show win with this song!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jul 27, 2019)

I happen to loove music. Here's a more modern album I like


Death Valley - Freddie Dredd
It's a very good album if you love beats like I do. The songs are a bit explicit though.
Tracklisting
1. "F**k you heard"
2. "Names that I know"
3. "Never Safe"
4. "Puppeteer"
5. "Snake" (My favorite song on the album by the way)

Also here's a bit older album that I also love. 

A beautiful album with some real bangers. Bill did a really good job on this album
Tracklisting
1. "I wanna get me a gun"
2. "Crazy Woman"
3. uhhhhhh....you'll see it if you listen to the album
4. "Mighty fine time"
5. "Monkey Grip Glue"
6. "What a blow"
7. "White lightnin'"
8. "I'll pull you thro'"
9. "It's a wonder"
10. "It's just a matter of time" 
11. "If you got the feelin'"
12. "Five card stud"


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2019)

the good ol kpop


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Hal (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 29, 2019)

banger


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 30, 2019)

supercell gen4

I've waited nearly 6 years for this


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## radical6 (Jul 30, 2019)

buy nfs new album the search


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Sweetley (Aug 3, 2019)

(I really like this version of the song, prefer however still the original one from Nik Kershaw)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2019)

Trash game, but good soundtrack. memories from the late 90s ps1 modchip days lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## dedenne (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 6, 2019)

Banger &#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;
This beat is so good. Real moody dark classic Resident evil sounding


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 7, 2019)

I don't remember posting this. This is a somewhat recent song made to sound very 80's, in order to let some youtube people use something non copyrighted. Of course it is still being claimed.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## dedenne (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 11, 2019)

This was just recommended. Catchy with unique visuals. I sound like a ponce.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Sweetley (Aug 15, 2019)

One of my favorite songs.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 15, 2019)

I don't really listen to too much of vapor/chill/wave music, but this is the exception. mad DKC vibes with this.


----------



## Gremlin (Aug 15, 2019)

Gotta have some Bjork in our lives.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)

personally dont get the FC hype but other might :3


----------



## Bowie (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 18, 2019)

still a banger &#55357;&#56613;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## joombo (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 21, 2019)

_Doug Fieger August 20,1952-February 14,2010_


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2019)

This plays at work.

Madonna looks great here.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2019)

Afternoon driving, finding parking soundtrack


----------



## HotNotHut (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Aquasplash (Aug 23, 2019)

Doom Patrol brought me to this song!!! *<3*


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2019)

In tribute to the now burning Amazon...and a rallying cry against global warming:




Lyrics:

I've been living here a billon years or more
You're ready to burn me up, so get set for war
My world's been set on fire, like a knife in the back
This is your final warning, prepare for attack

Can't you hear me crying
Get ready for the no zone
Get ready!

To bite the hand that feeds you, it's like a time bomb ready to blow
You scorch and rape the land, look at Borneo
Too much, too little, too late, chemicals take to the air
They're gonna burn another hole in the sky, you'd better say your
prayers

Can't you hear me crying
I'm trying to send a message out to you
It's time to put out the fire
Get ready for the no zone

Dream and pray, the ozone mustn't burn away
Try to run but you'll never hide, it's global suicide
Why aren't you listening to me
You'd better listen
I've been living here a billion years or more
You're ready to burn me up, so get set for war
My world's been set on fire, like a knife in the back
This is your final warning, prepare for attack

Can't you hear me crying
I'm trying to send a message out to you
It's time to put out the fire
Get ready for the no zone


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't know how you guys feel about Japanese music, but this song in particular really reminds me of... like...... olden day Japanese culture. The outfits in the music video playing in the background and everything.

However, it has Spanish subtitles... so if you don't mind looking at those...








The moonlight?s guidance will

shine on and heal this wandering soul.

The fleeting moonlight? continues to fade.

As if telling time about this wonderful night.





Where will you dance from this love?

Even with many different emotions,

as long as that love is around,

I can stand and bloom proudly.





The time of the falling seasons will

turn into spring as the snow thaws

from this pure white world.





When the fragrance of the snow, moon, and flowers surface, I think of you.

That infinite heart of yours will never be torn.





The past, the present, and the future, too.

All of those are a part of life.

I love you.

I love you.





I want to be together.

This sorrow, this eternity,

I want to embrace it.





No matter what happens, the moon won?t disappear.

Even if the clouds carry the tears of the falling rain,

someday soon? the sun will come out.

The scattered stars will protect you.





As long as there?s a beginning, there can be an end.

A flower?s entire life?

As long as your heart remains pure,

courage can continue to bloom.





It?s because we know what coldness feels like

that we can notice the warmth,

and the gentleness of hands touching together.





When the fragrance of the snow, moon, and flowers surface, I think of you.

I will collect all of this world?s words of love,

and these kisses that I have gathered

will pass over everything.

I won?t let you go.

I won?t let you go.

Forever and ever.

Sadness and even happiness,

let?s share them.





Even now I feel like I?ll still lose to anxiety and sorrow.

It feels as if my heart will burst.

When that happens, I remember?

Yes? This is not a dream.





When the fragrance of the snow, moon, and flowers surface, I think of you.

That infinite heart of yours will never be torn.





You gave me this utopia.

You gave me a [reason to live]

I love you.

I love you.

For your sake?

I want it to reach you, I want to tell you

this song!​


----------



## HotNotHut (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## joombo (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2019)

^Reminds me a lot of Stevie Nicks. Very nice.






I've always really liked this song, along with other popular German pop songs from the 80s, but now that I'm actually taking a German class I'm even more interested in it! lol

Also the story behind the lyrics is fascinating to me, especially since I have a keen interest in the Cold War.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2019)

Good Greek-sounding music <3


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2019)

Courtesy of MelloDimensions c:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 5, 2019)

Why am I just finding out about this thread?! :[
here's one I really like I heard it once in a store and fell in love with it:




Is it an unpopularor unknown song? It was for me.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 8, 2019)

I really like this one and whenever I hear it playing, I picture someone in their hospital bed, living their final moments and having flashbacks of the happiest moments in ther life.  It's a sad yet sweet tune.


----------



## r a t (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 8, 2019)

Proper drum and bass from the mid 00s dark


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 9, 2019)

xRileyx said:


>



great, now I want to watch the anime. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Proper drum and bass from the mid 00s dark



I love the beats. ˘︶˘ I can close my eyes and imagine someone running through an action packed scene.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Skyler (Sep 10, 2019)

I really feel to advice you Pogo, he's incredible! This album is my fav.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2019)

Big mood despite the bad day I?ve had.  Motivates me a lot to tough it out this year so I can graduate university.  c:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## joombo (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

One of the few and only songs that I like that’s not video game music, anime OPs/EDs, or jazz music.  Only reason I like it is because my dad shared it with me and told me before that there’s no other song that could better describe me and my thoughts on life, and I agree.  It was released when I was 18 years old.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2019)

“That’s Mr. Leorio to you.”


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

Favorite ending


----------



## gobby (Sep 15, 2019)

One of my favorite anime endings!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 15, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>



XD


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 15, 2019)

Two opera faves


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2019)

^o^


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 17, 2019)

Depending on my mood and outlook, this song either makes me sad or brings me some comfort.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 18, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


>



This is so freaking cuteeeee!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2019)

In a MHA mood with season four dropping on October 12th, right around the corner!

Also, literally me right now with aiming beyond the “finish line” of school.  Lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2019)

love love love


----------



## Cheybunny (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## gobby (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 24, 2019)

_*have you listened already to the holy bibles?*_


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 28, 2019)

Brackets said:


>



beautiful...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 28, 2019)

I think Disney wanted people to be afraid of elephants, back in the day.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2019)

This place needs some mo’ JoJoooooooooo


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 2, 2019)

In keeping with a Spooky theme for October that I have going, I'd like to add music I find odd or creepy until the month ends


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 2, 2019)

When you get bored and checking out YouTube's classics.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2019)

10 days until season four!


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 2, 2019)

i was never scared of this as a kid, i would have on full blast, prancing around the house, and my grandma excepted it as she's a huge fan of whinne the pooh.

- - - Post Merge - - -






if you like this, check out more of her stuff. she does covers of a lot of different animes.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Sweetley (Oct 3, 2019)

...／|＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
〈　 To Be Continued | |\ |/ | |
　＼|￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh my.






I wonder why this was recommended to me.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 4, 2019)

Spooktober 4th addition


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 4, 2019)

Bands nowadays don't wear enough capes.

R.I.P. Chris Squire


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2019)

RiGHT NOW by EMPiRE


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 4, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> Spooktober 4th addition



I can add to Spooktober.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2019)

The best Dragon Ball Super ending.  “Starring Star” by Professor ShyGuy.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)

this dude is the cover bomb, sia can go hide :/


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2019)

Courtesy of my good friend Excalibur, who recently got me interested in this band!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2019)

Jinsei wa Senjou da by Kalen Anzai


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 10, 2019)

This could be paradise!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 11, 2019)

Snowesque said:


>



absolutely entrancing music -ω-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2019)

Polaris by BLUE ENCOUNT


----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## niko2 (Oct 19, 2019)

Some good italian music for you all:


----------



## dedenne (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2019)

STAND PROUD by Jin Hashimoto


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2019)

enjoy some japanese oldies c:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Seroja (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## moonbyu (Oct 25, 2019)

honestly, this song gives me major weather network jams lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2019)

damn what a voice.... <3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2019)

love i need this on an album now


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2019)

Really represents how I feel right now.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Tessie (Nov 4, 2019)

some miles davis to soothe your soul


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm confused, but amused.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 5, 2019)

I have no clue how I ended up with this song


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 5, 2019)

I like this one


----------



## Bcat (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2019)

Cya later, Alola and gen 7.  Thanks for the memories~


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## hamster (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## lord (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2019)

"I had a really bad dream
It lasted twenty years, seven months, and twenty seven days"


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## lord (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

So is this thread basically a fancier version of "what are you listening to?"

I suggest the band Bradio, a J-Funk band that makes some hot music.


----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

I'd also like to suggest the J-Rock band Frederic. Their music is great to jam out to while getting work done


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

Fhana is a J-pop band that I been in love with for a couple years now.


----------



## joombo (Nov 14, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## moonbyu (Nov 15, 2019)

i actually love this song


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 16, 2019)

Banger AF


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Nooblord (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2019)

love this... sadly its like the only thing that seem to exist with her


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 20, 2019)

banger


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## John Wick (Nov 21, 2019)

\m/???\m/


----------



## hamster (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 22, 2019)

I dont know how I stumbled onto russian synthwave music lol but its banger


----------



## hamster (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## dedenne (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## lord (Nov 23, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2019)

\m/ that intro


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Seroja (Nov 28, 2019)

A friend of mine directed this music video, please check it out. It's an ethnic song (Kelabit) from Sarawak, Malaysia.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Antonio (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## John Wick (Nov 29, 2019)

Antonio said:


>



I can't headbang to that!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 29, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I can't headbang to that!



Yes, you can, you ain't trying hard enough.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

—-


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

I’m expanding my own music tastes by listening to some pop and hiphop... along with some rap lol.

I never particularly cared for it, but... I’d like to have an open mind ^^

Right now I’m listening to *FRIENDS by Marshmello and Anne-Marie*.​


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2019)

Last Train Home


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

Running to the finish line of school!


----------



## Justaharpy (Dec 12, 2019)

last year to post this


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2019)

Banger. Probably their most orchestral 70s prog sounding track.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 19, 2019)

ive never found a tally hall song that doesnt get stuck in my head


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Hatori (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 29, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year to one and all!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## lord (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## allainah (Jan 6, 2020)

This usually isnt my thing but my bf showed me and i;m in love


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

New Page by INTERSECTION


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 14, 2020)

Chloe x Halle need more love :c


----------



## poweradeex (Jan 15, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho_WeNKhgxk


----------



## Nankurunaisa (Jan 17, 2020)

Why hello there to everyone "hanging" on this forum board!! (I'm quite new!!!!) I seem to be Nankurunaisa for now!!!! 

I've really got a strong addiction to listening to this recently its from "Galantis" my favorite type of "electronical music" and I usually would name something totally Indie Pop like "Passion Pit, or Matt and Kim" but this is swell aswell~

I really enjoyed "Spaceship" most from "Galantis so far that i've met with...." (hello song!!!! i love you!!!!) 

I'm most drawn to Galantis and adore it....






Aswell, as I enjoy "Asian Pop" and this shall be my favorite "Asian Pop" song so far~

This is called "Cy8er" I enjoy this group most!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2020)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Great Days by Karen Aoki and Daisuke Hasegawa


----------



## carackobama (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## moonbyu (Jan 24, 2020)

i don't watch jojo but i wanna get into it cuz the music's awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2020)

moonbyu said:


> i don't watch jojo but i wanna get into it cuz the music's awesome!



JOOOJOOO. Yess it has a really great soundtrack (only watched phantom blood, battle tendency and 1st part of stardust crusaders(rly need to start on egypt some time) but yes love it


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

Got taken down


----------



## cosmopath (Feb 4, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> <snip>
> 
> ?Shout Baby? by Ryokuoshoku Shakai



this was nice  i don't watch MHA but this was a pretty nice opening to listen to 

here's my contribution:


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## r a t (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 7, 2020)

Fighting Gold by Coda


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 8, 2020)

Humming, by Turnover <3


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2020)

Got taken down


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

electra heart by marina and the diamonds :>

[video]https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3KoKVEHH2RIrJKaYL9vT85tTiywpRYRM[/video]


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 14, 2020)

You could basically let me listen to almost anything (especially rock and/or roll, pop, EDM, jazz and VGM), but if I really had the choice what my favourite song would be at the moment...


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## lazyislander (Feb 14, 2020)

<3


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

Irishchai said:


>



tia tamara is a BOP


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 14, 2020)

faiiry said:


> tia tamara is a BOP



Factsssss
I swear my bf is getting sick of me blasting it 24/7 lmaoooo


----------



## maple22 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

a bop


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Roel (Feb 20, 2020)

Purity Ring their newest song is so magical! <3


----------



## SublimeDonut (Feb 23, 2020)

to be honest i think this thread defeats its purpose. everyone likes sharing music they like, few have the enrgy and investment to accept these suggestions.


----------



## Rosewater (Feb 23, 2020)

Roel said:


> Purity Ring their newest song is so magical! <3



Oh my gosh, I had no idea they released a new song! They were absent foreverrr; thank you for sharing! This sounds very different from their previous albums, especially Shrines.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2020)

Full version.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## daffy (Mar 6, 2020)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 6, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


>


Hell yeah, this is the _only_ anime (for TV) that I loved.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2020)

*weeb mood*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

best janizu <3


----------



## sierra (Mar 8, 2020)

*Let me put yall on real quick*


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Mar 8, 2020)

poyonomatopoeia said:


>



A man before his time. This song just popped off last summer.


----------



## Hatori (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 8, 2020)

sierra said:


> A man before his time. This song just popped off last summer.



I will say I have a tendency to find catchy indie music way before it skyrockets in popularity. Also that song takes me way back to sophomore year, woah!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## daffy (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

i know evanescence is considered a bit of a meme (*cough* bring me to life *cough) but every song on their “fallen” album is a bop and that’s on god


----------



## Weyu (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks for all the tips, I'm finding alot of cool new music here!

Right now I'm learning German so I got this German rap stuck on my mind.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## shendere (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## daffy (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 13, 2020)

sierra said:


> *Let me put yall on real quick*



Pretty sure they said they all took extasy before that performance.


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

this song is a bop and honestly,, chase atlantic is a bop like damnn


----------



## sierra (Mar 13, 2020)

"Uh the tik tok song?" Yes. Don't have an aversion to things just because they are popular!! You’re cheating yourself out of bops!


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

2nd chase atlantic song in a row but l i s t en pls they’re so good


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## daffy (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

putting ya’ll on,, this song is a bop


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)

not my fav johnnys boys bc their overly rnb bop sound but still have some good stuff


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



Man I miss this iteration of dubstep.  Nice tune.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Enjoy


----------



## windloft (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 21, 2020)

R.I.P. Kenny Rogers

Before Kenny Rogers went country he was in a rock & roll band called The First Edition.He played bass and sang lead vocals and also wore some big,groovy tinted glasses.


----------



## Lime_ (Mar 25, 2020)

discovered this the other day jsjs


----------



## wizard (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## windloft (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## yukimin (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 26, 2020)

super animal crossing vibes ivor


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 27, 2020)

The sounds of the 00s.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 27, 2020)

i love gorillaz so much! <3


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

10/10


----------



## dioscuri (Mar 30, 2020)

One of my favorite indie records I've been listening to as of late. Great vibes for staying up way late and playing Animal Crossing


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 30, 2020)

dioscuri said:


> One of my favorite indie records I've been listening to as of late. Great vibes for staying up way late and playing Animal Crossing



I had tickets to see Mount Eerie in Chicago a month or so back but I couldn't get my shift covered to go! Oof....


----------



## dioscuri (Mar 30, 2020)

CookingOkasan said:


> I had tickets to see Mount Eerie in Chicago a month or so back but I couldn't get my shift covered to go! Oof....



Should've sent me the ticket... I'm pretty jealous of an opportunity like that! Unfortunately he's not playing near me any time soon...

Anyways, here's the Bright Eyes track that dropped the other day. I'm pretty excited for their return; it's been like, nine years since their last release.


----------



## allainah (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2020)

I wasn’t just smiling during this scene.  I was crying too.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## R. Planet (Apr 3, 2020)

Sometimes I'll hear something random and old and just give it a listen and get hooked.

This song is a good example of that. I had never heard it though apparently it was a huge hit in it's day. But that bass line just gets stuck in my brain.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 4, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> Sometimes I'll hear something random and old and just give it a listen and get hooked.
> 
> This song is a good example of that. I had never heard it though apparently it was a huge hit in it's day. But that bass line just gets stuck in my brain.


Yeah,Gordon Lightfoot had a string of hits in the mid-70's.This particular song was on the radio a lot.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 4, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> Yeah,Gordon Lightfoot had a string of hits in the mid-70's.This particular song was on the radio a lot.



I think he's one of those many artists I'd heard of a thousand times but never actually listened too. I'm trying to fix that about myself these days. Life is only so long and there is so much I haven't given a chance yet.


----------



## Argent (Apr 5, 2020)

My favourite artist of all time, as featured in my profile picture! She's rather popular in Ireland and Europe as a whole, and is widely regarded as a highly creative and influential artist - though she never really became massively popular stateside. This would be her most lasting song there, though '_Babooshka_', '_Cloudbusting' _and '_Wuthering Heights_' would all be relatively known around these parts (especially the latter). Would definitely advise everyone to give her a listen!


----------



## windloft (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


>


it's been a while music friend. lovin the song


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2020)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/12-inch-spain%2Farchaic-podcast-3002-jk-flesh


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Q (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## uboa (Apr 12, 2020)

finally my time to bother everyone with my awful music taste


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Lovi (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## moonbyu (Apr 20, 2020)

love me some gorillaz.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Corrie (Apr 22, 2020)

Recently discovered an artist called "I don't know how but they found me" and I'm loving them!

Do it all the time
Choke


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Tessie (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## windloft (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Lovi (Apr 25, 2020)

Have some Ben Platt outside of 'Dear Evan Hansen'.






_And because I still have people in my life apparently who never knew this existed, take a This is Gospel that hits different even though its sang by the very same artist as it's original, the one and only, Brendon Urie._


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 26, 2020)

The jons whole album serfs of today




Such a genuinely cool band!! Wish more people knew about them


----------



## Raz (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 26, 2020)

Chill


----------



## Absentia (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Absentia (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Veestah (Apr 28, 2020)

"Go" By Jonsi.
He is the lead singer for the band Sigur Ros, who have done music for How to Train Your Dragon, and *Game of Thrones*.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Asarena (Apr 29, 2020)

I love this song:


----------



## Dhriel (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## spencerspencer (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Goop (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Lazaros (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 3, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


>


----------



## seularin (May 4, 2020)

for all you japanese 80s junkees,






sung in korean, jap. 80s concept!!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2020)

I must have listened to this a million times and then listened to it again a couple days ago and actually cried because I realized how powerful the support from friends can be.  The forums are great and all, but the people are what makes it special.  You’re the #1 hero, Bell Tree.  Never stop being beautiful ^^


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 5, 2020)

This is new to me.


----------



## Lazaros (May 5, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (May 8, 2020)




----------



## SheepMareep (May 8, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Vextro (May 9, 2020)

01 - 00:00 - Inception 02 - 05:50 - Stormbringer 03 - 11:21 - Earthquake 04 - 16:08 - Spider VIP 05 - 19:41 - Beastmode 06 - 24:51 - Get Down 07 - 29:26 - Night Drive 08 - 33:41 - Aspiration 09 - 38:03 - Step Into The Light (ft. Jonah Hitchens) 10 - 41:06 Every Time I Look Into The Sky (ft. Jonah Hitchens) 

This is by far my favorite music producer! (This is Dubstep)


----------



## Lazaros (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Nunnafinga (May 9, 2020)

*Richard Wayne Penniman* "Little Richard" (December 5, 1932 – May 9, 2020)


----------



## Saylor (May 9, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Leialie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## deSPIRIA (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Prophecy82 (May 11, 2020)

I listen to every thang and in all languages! I perfer hip hop and jazz and jazz inspired lo fi beats


----------



## velour (May 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## velour (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Llunavale (May 12, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 12, 2020)




----------



## XAustin (May 13, 2020)

I'm heavily into jazz. Here's one of my favorite albums from that era.




I am also fond of Dave Brubeck, Miles Davis, and Chet Baker. I guess because of these guys I got myself a drum kit like this to practice some jazzy licks. Maybe one day I'll become a part of a band, who knows.


----------



## velour (May 14, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (May 14, 2020)




----------



## amemome (May 15, 2020)

Chill song. Tomoko Nagashima's voice is really nice and works well with the genre.


----------



## velour (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 18, 2020)




----------



## velour (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Asarena (May 19, 2020)

A new Kpop song that I like~


----------



## Tempest (May 19, 2020)

44                        Now playing

                     Play all
Her songs are a bop


----------



## UndercoverEsu (May 19, 2020)

ZutoMayo is kinda good


----------



## velour (May 20, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2020)




----------



## deSPIRIA (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (May 21, 2020)

I suddenly remembered this song and decided to share it for anybody who has never heard it.


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 21, 2020)

The incredible opening song of an incredible anime, Todo Izumi's _A-shi-ta no Nadja*_! If you have any interest in _shoujo_ (although the genre may be considered a little old-timey nowadays...), I highly recommend it and all of its wonderful music.





*...I had to write 明日 as "a-shi-ta" to avoid setting off the censor. Sorry, friends; I can't help what the word for "tomorrow" is in Japanese.


----------



## amyahh (May 21, 2020)

here are some songs that I have in my car playlist hehe, my music taste is everywhere honestly.


----------



## daisyy (May 22, 2020)

the entire new noah cyrus album but especially liar


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 22, 2020)

the NEW SINGLE , RAIN ON ME by LADY GAGA AND ARIANA GRANDE IS HERE!


----------



## velour (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 23, 2020)

UndercoverEsu said:


> ZutoMayo is kinda good


Very nice.


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Aleigh (May 23, 2020)

I should probably put down a trigger warning for this song.
it's really powerful and one of my favorites


----------



## Uffe (May 23, 2020)

I like this because it reminds me of an intro to an old 80s cartoon. I haven't heard any new music from Ultra Sheriff in a long time, though. I wish they'd make more.


----------



## velour (May 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2020)




----------



## driftwoodisle (May 24, 2020)

(light tw maybe?? drug ment.)


----------



## morifarty (May 24, 2020)

this one goes out to all my bbs like like lofi indie/folk and want new artists to listen to

tw: allusions to death in the third song


----------



## Asarena (May 25, 2020)

Just a Korean song I like~


----------



## Uffe (May 25, 2020)

Kenny Loggins is great.


----------



## daisyy (May 26, 2020)

fletcher's acoustic 'forever' will resonate with anyone who's ever had a relationship fall apart due to poor timing (cw: music video is not safe for work)


----------



## sweetpoffin (May 26, 2020)

this whole album reminds me of animal crossing/stardew valley. miiiiight be bc of the album cover, lol


----------



## brockbrock (May 27, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 27, 2020)




----------



## velour (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (May 29, 2020)

Some good old trance music.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 30, 2020)




----------



## velour (May 31, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 31, 2020)

Still a good song after all this time.


----------



## Llunavale (May 31, 2020)




----------



## velour (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## velour (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jun 3, 2020)

cannedcommunism said:


>



Major deja-vu moment because I was introduced to this song only a few months ago by a Croatian friend. 

Anyways:


----------



## Uffe (Jun 4, 2020)

Currently how I'm feeling.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2020)

Mood.


----------



## PyroDawg (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## sweetpoffin (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Alessio (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## velour (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 10, 2020)

i've honestly just been on a taylor swift kick lol:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

mili is best, fight me


----------



## sweetpoffin (Jun 11, 2020)

i just discovered her and she is MAGICAL


----------



## daffy (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 13, 2020)

I still <3 Mili lol. Cassie's vocals but I especially love Yamato Kasai's compositions *o*





Aimer's I Beg You - the ending song from F/SN Heaven's Feel #2. fantastic movies btw


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## allainah (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## velour (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 16, 2020)

Not sure who likes EBM, but I think this is a good song.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 17, 2020)

Viel Vergnügen!


----------



## brockbrock (Jun 17, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Viel Vergnügen!



One of my favorite bands.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 18, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> One of my favorite bands. ❤❤


Who are your others? I also like Oomph! and Eisbrecher.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jun 20, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Who are your others? I also like Oomph! and Eisbrecher.



German artists only? Or German rock bands only? What's the pre-requisite here?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 20, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> German artists only? Or German rock bands only? What's the pre-requisite here?


Anything goes. The reason I'm more into the German bands is because I was trying to learn German and then stopped a while back for no apparent reason.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Olly7 (Jun 21, 2020)

The sun is shining


----------



## itsjustlew (Jun 21, 2020)

Polar Android said:


> Ello,
> 
> I think it'd be pretty cool if we recommended each other some albums for each other to listen to. Hopefully we can expand some peoples views on music because there's seriously so much good music out there it's ridiculous. And the sad part is that most of it will probably go unheard because:
> 
> ...


I think everyone should give the band “Gorillaz” a chance, every single album has a different genre and vibe to it and their really good


----------



## Uffe (Jun 21, 2020)

I found this a long time ago and I still think it's pretty good.


----------



## Puddle (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jun 22, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Anything goes. The reason I'm more into the German bands is because I was trying to learn German and then stopped a while back for no apparent reason.



Gotcha. My favorite German artist is probably Clueso or Schiller.

This is one of my favorite songs of all time, featuring vocals by Xavier Naidoo.








G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



Umm, okay, this is amazing!


----------



## Uffe (Jun 22, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Gotcha. My favorite German artist is probably Clueso or Schiller.
> 
> This is one of my favorite songs of all time, featuring vocals by Xavier Naidoo.


I haven't heard music by Schiller in a long time. I never actively gone out of my way to listen to them (or him now). I just know about Schiller because I used to listen to a lot of trance music during high school.


----------



## dedenne (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## velour (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 22, 2020)

One of those childhood jams that takes me back to a era in time


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 23, 2020)

i rediscovered this when listening to my radio. i think i played it on guitar hero a lot?


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## daffy (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 23, 2020)

For those who like psytrance and full-on.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## mitfy (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## RedPanda (Jun 24, 2020)

I love this thread idea. I don't really listen to albums that often, but I think lately I was listening to a playlist of songs from and inspired by the German Netflix series Dark. Season 3 is coming out this Saturday so I've been vibing on that. The music in the series is very eclectic, ranging from haunting, mellow songs to more post-punk stuff.  Since I don't have an album here's a couple of songs from the more sad/eerie side: 

Goodbye by Apparat feat. Soap and Skin: 





The Quiet Life by Teho Teardo and Blixa Bargeld


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

Honestly, I love just about every Cosmo Sheldrake song and I think everyone should give them a listen. One of his songs were on an Apple commercial, and another (perhaps two?) became a trend. Although, I'm very biased (he's my favorite music artist).



Spoiler: The Moss













Spoiler: Come Along













Spoiler: Wriggle













Spoiler: Tardigrade Song


----------



## Uffe (Jun 24, 2020)

For anybody who needs to feel motivated.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2020)

had this on my brain for the longest time but i couldnt recall artist nor song but i eventually got this


----------



## Uffe (Jun 27, 2020)

I love this song. It kind of reminds me of the music in the game EarthBound.


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 27, 2020)

IC3PEAK  



Zheani      



Nemo-mimi     



Queen Adreena 



Bondage fairies 



Cherry Glazerr https://youtu.be/GFgz9aiiZlQ


----------



## brockbrock (Jun 28, 2020)

<3


----------



## Uffe (Jun 28, 2020)

This reminds my brother of Metroid Prime.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jun 28, 2020)

honestly just vibing atm


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 29, 2020)

classical music fills the void when I don't feel like listening to pop/kpop/jpop/etc. lol
my music tastes are highly variable, but either way, I love Chopin's Fantasie Impromptu, and Yundi Li has a fantastic performance of it, which I linked above!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Misha (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 30, 2020)

This reminds me of Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. I'm glad I could find this.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 2, 2020)

May I present one of the odder things on my playlist


----------



## Plume (Jul 2, 2020)

an alt rock classic from sebadoh~


----------



## Puddle (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jul 3, 2020)

cannedcommunism said:


>



This is one of my favorite Armi & Danny songs, after Tahdon olla sulle hyvin hellä of course:


----------



## Uffe (Jul 3, 2020)

If you like baroque music and metal.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## moonolotl (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 4, 2020)

Röyksopp


----------



## brockbrock (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## deleted (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 11, 2020)

From an old Wendy's training video.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 11, 2020)

Hard vocal trance


----------



## brockbrock (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

I saw a video a while back stating that our favorite music genres tend to solidify at around 13-15. I was listening to music like this at that age (along with video game soundtracks)


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

this will forever be a bop


----------



## brockbrock (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I saw a video a while back stating that our favorite music genres tend to solidify at around 13-15



What video is that? I find myself nowadays listening to completely different music than I did when I was that age...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> What video is that? I find myself nowadays listening to completely different music than I did when I was that age...


I don’t remember what the title was but it was a video done by a psychologist if I’m remembering correctly. It’s seems to be correct for both me and my dad (he loves 80’s prog rock) but I guess it’s probably not going to be like that for everyone.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I saw a video a while back stating that our favorite music genres tend to solidify at around 13-15. I was listening to music like this at that age (along with video game soundtracks)



Yeah, this isn’t true for me at all lmao.  I was really into country music around that time, but quickly grew out of it as I got older.  Nowadays I just listen to video game music, anime OSTs/OPs/EDs, and jazz music.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yeah, this isn’t true for me at all lmao.  I was really into country music around that time, but quickly grew out of it as I got older.  Nowadays I just listen to video game music, anime OSTs/OPs/EDs, and jazz music.


It’s probably not concrete, as I said earlier (heck, my dad was in his older teens in the 80s) but I thought the coincidence was kinda uncanny.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Absolutely love this


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yeah, this isn’t true for me at all lmao.  I was really into country music around that time, but quickly grew out of it as I got older.  Nowadays I just listen to video game music, anime OSTs/OPs/EDs, and jazz music.


same back then i was into like..uhh old swedish rock/punk stuff and later visual kei and i def dont listen to either these days lol


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 13, 2020)

Rough English translation via google translate :


Spoiler: English translation



Forget your umbrella and scoop in front of the station
Being overtaken by people with umbrellas one after another
There was no reason to rush home
Looking at my face reflected in the glass
Did you achieve any one today?
I wonder if I have made a step forward
There is nothing I can do only myself
I think I did all I could
Where are you now?
Mobile phones and the internet are useless at times like this
I can't ask anyone where I am
Apparently the rain legs were getting stronger

Looking back during the daily spiral staircase
There is myself a long time ago
At that time I look so desperate
How will I look at me now a few years later
That’s why I’d like to have one each day.
Stack up the blocks,
Even if it’s impossible to go to that month,
The view from there is probably not bad
Even so, it's too early for time to pass
Even if the oasis looks far away
Even if it's a mirage, I don't have time to get lost
Wait, future, go soon

Before I knew the ripples of the pebbles I threw on that day
It spread slowly and reached the opposite bank
Surprisingly, what is reflected on the swaying water surface
I was myself in the future like no other
Ride the ripples from upstream to downstream
Even though I sometimes get lost in handmade bamboo boats
Do not stop moving slowly and surely
You should be able to see the sea soon

Sit down exhausted during the journey
After a while, a stranger came over
Carelessly ask where you came from
I was wary, but I didn't worry
With lovable conversations and silly jokes
Before I knew it, my backpack was full of memories
Whenever people connect with each other for a moment
Thank you, you can start walking again with this

No more rushing to fading memories
I wrote down all the important things
No matter what you say
Someone will definitely wait for me
There is a hint at the moment when I think it is impossible
There was always a step to take
I recently found out that
When I think about it now, I had no worries

Before I knew the fragments of words I wrote that day
It was delivered to you slowly
Casually every time you say it
Words are reborn many times
Newly decorate the natural world
Sometimes I loosen my cold fingertips
That's what we do together until dawn
I'm starting to believe

Before I knew the ripples of the pebbles I threw on that day
It spread slowly and reached the opposite bank
Surprisingly, what is reflected on the swaying water surface
I was myself in the future like no other
Ride the ripples from upstream to downstream
Even though I sometimes get lost in handmade bamboo boats
Do not stop moving slowly and surely
You should be able to see the sea soon

Turn the calendar, go around the fate
An endless galaxy that spreads if you close your eyes
The stars that were so far away are now
It seems that it will be very close
I dream of that and fall asleep today
Tomorrow is not always more beautiful than today
But if the wind that keeps blowing can change the shape of the rock
I still think I can do it


----------



## Uffe (Jul 13, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Rough English translation via google translate :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: English translation
> ...



A friend whom I've lost contact with told me about a Japanese band once. Listening to the song you posted suddenly reminded me of this band, even though they're completely different in genres, most likely.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Xeleron (Jul 14, 2020)

Hope parodies are ok to post, this is so relevant to the AC community.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## frenchip (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## hamster (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## ellarella (Jul 20, 2020)

: )


----------



## brockbrock (Jul 20, 2020)

Uffe said:


>



This was my jam back like 10 years ago whenever it came out.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 20, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> This was my jam back like 10 years ago whenever it came out.


I heard it in the movie Dredd back in 2012.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Xeleron (Jul 22, 2020)

I hast found a new musick favoriteth lol


----------



## Uffe (Jul 22, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> I hast found a new musick favoriteth lol


Lol. What is this? Medieval styled remixes? It's a strange direction, but I think I can appreciate it.


----------



## brockbrock (Jul 22, 2020)

I think the thumbnail speaks for itself.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 22, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Lol. What is this? Medieval styled remixes? It's a strange direction, but I think I can appreciate it.


I have no clue, but I'm here for it lol (this one is all instrumental, but it's what got me hooketh lol)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2020)

Speaking of medieval style remixes


----------



## Uffe (Jul 23, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> I have no clue, but I'm here for it lol (this one is all instrumental, but it's what got me hooketh lol)



Without the lyrics, I feel like it feels more authentic. I've never listened to the original, so if you had me listen to this without giving me the title, I would have legitimately thought it was an original tune for some movie, show, video game revolving around medieval times. I actually enjoyed it much more compared to some I had listened to yesterday.


----------



## brockbrock (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Xeleron (Jul 23, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> I think the thumbnail speaks for itself.


I don't know how to feel about the MV lol 


Uffe said:


> Without the lyrics, I feel like it feels more authentic. I've never listened to the original, so if you had me listen to this without giving me the title, I would have legitimately thought it was an original tune for some movie, show, video game revolving around medieval times. I actually enjoyed it much more compared to some I had listened to yesterday.


I REALLY like them both lol I enjoy the instrumental a lot, but I also like seeing how they adapt the 'modern' lyrics to 'Middle English' vocab. 
Pumped up Kicks = Buskin Boots   
Outrun my gun = Outrun my bow


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2020)

I love this too much to be honest.  Just one of those days I guess


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 23, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I love this too much to be honest.  Just one of those days I guess


Dude, I'm so glad you're enjoying the show! Honestly people were disappointed by the fact it didn't look like the animation for "One-Punch Man", the author for OPM and Mob is the same, except OPM was illustrated by someone else while Mob was illustrated by the author himself and Mob's animation is more true to the authors style.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jul 24, 2020)

Uffe said:


>



That's one of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 24, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> That's one of my favorite songs of all time.


My best friend used to play it in his car. He loves the French language, but even when I offered that we should learn French together, he never bothered. But he used to play music from Yelle, and I really liked this one. I had a difficult time finding it, though, because it has been a long time since I've heard it. It's very upbeat and uplifting.


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 24, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


>


Sounds awesome. Tower of God is a korean webtoon/manwha right? So hyped they're making animations for some of those. (sorry i'm going off-topic hhhh)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Sounds awesome. Tower of God is a korean webtoon/manwha right? So hyped they're making animations for some of those. (sorry i'm going off-topic hhhh)



Yes it is.

—-






#AttackOnTitanFinalSeasonHype


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 24, 2020)

^yes


----------



## Uffe (Jul 24, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> ^yes



I was trying to look for this band a week ago. All I could remember was the song name but not the band name.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 25, 2020)

Classical + Complextro


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 25, 2020)

I was looking through my old MP3 player and found this gem






kachow


----------



## Uffe (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 27, 2020)

ahead of anything out in the 80s. sounds like game boss music


----------



## Uffe (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2020)

Stuck in my head lately.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Bosmer (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jul 29, 2020)

Moonlight Sonata 3rd Movement is the best of the three.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 30, 2020)

I didn't get into anime until university (late bloomer, lol). Amalee does absolutely wonderful covers of a diverse selection of OPs. There are so many series I now want to watch because of her. XD


----------



## petaI (Jul 31, 2020)

i just discovered this song and i've had it on repeat all day. it makes me feel happy and motivated in a way


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 31, 2020)

Not sure if anyone here listens to Kizuna AI's music, but this song is definitely my favorite by her. Really a sick beat.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## brockbrock (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

70s and 80s anime were the best


----------



## Uffe (Aug 2, 2020)

My brother was listening to this one day and I just fell in love with it.


----------



## milktae (Aug 2, 2020)

I think it’s indie pop? he’s kinda popular now but not many ppl know him


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2020)

It’s here!!  Was not expecting this so soon with everything that’s going on in the world.


----------



## brockbrock (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Aug 3, 2020)

The music video is weird.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

AHHHHHH, YOU CAN LINK SPOTIFY TRACKS 

LET'S GOOOOO


----------



## brockbrock (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

The entire Hamilton soundtrack, but especially:
Aaron Burr, Sir
Ten Duel Commandments
Guns and Ships


----------



## brockbrock (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 4, 2020)

underrated band 
lmao I just noticed they curse a lot


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Aug 5, 2020)

Alice im Wunderland


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)

Peaceful song.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## JSS (Aug 7, 2020)

Any Taylor Swift fans on here? I've been a fan of her music for like a decade now and two days ago saw that she dropped a surprise album called Folklore. I've listened to most of it and honestly "Cardigan" is the only one I particularly like. Last year's Lover album was a major upgrade from the previous one but this one is just kinda ehh. Lover, especially "Daylight" and "Cruel Summer" deserved more singles and love imo


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 7, 2020)

Anything by either Owl City or Miranda Cosgrove are just bops to me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Sweetley (Aug 8, 2020)

YouTube recommend me this song the other day and I can't stop listening to it ever since then.​


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 8, 2020)

I love Josh Groban's growth as an artist, but boy, do I miss his classical-crossover work early on in his career (_Awake_ will forever be my favorite album of his ❤ ).


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## GreenBeamz (Aug 10, 2020)

The vibes to this song are  I’ve also become super obsessed with this band since May and I’m so sad that they stopped making music back in 2018 after just discovering them


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

This is such a good idea!!
I have to recommend Jack Stauber, he’s super talented and I love his music so much!
Here’s my favorite song by him:




Some other really good songs I like:
‘lit var.’ - Koe No Katachi




‘It’s Over Now’ - Kevin Kiner




‘Typical Story’ - Hobo Johnson




My whole playlist:








						nicee
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Bcat (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Aug 13, 2020)

I made this nearly 10 years ago. It's music, so why not? I didn't understand the concept of mixing and mastering at the time. Forgive me.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

p good tbf


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

@Psydye where u at


----------



## Uffe (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Aug 16, 2020)

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Weiland (Aug 23, 2020)

Limousine by Brand New, one of the most powerful and haunting songs in my opinion. I get chills every single time I listen to it. 
It's about a seven-year-old girl who was killed by another driver who was drunk. She was coming home from a wedding and, according to her mother, her last words were: 'This is the best day of my life!' Not only did she die in the car crash, but so did the limousine driver. Their names were Katie and Stan. It's an extremely sorrowful story. It's said that her head was decapitated.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## daffy (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2020)

i feel like i’m jumping on a bandwagon with this one but it’s lowkey a bop


----------



## milktae (Aug 27, 2020)

used to be in the bg pentagon


----------



## Hat' (Aug 27, 2020)

daffy said:


>


YES A HUNDRED PERCENT YES STAN YUKIKA
and stream her entire album which has literally no skips


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 28, 2020)

...and if you prefer a remake that's heavier but just as good in a different way(I like them both equally and couldn't pick just one):


----------



## Imbri (Aug 29, 2020)

This is an older album (I think it was recorded in 2004), but I only recently discovered it.

Robert Downey Jr. - The Futurist


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Aug 29, 2020)

My music tastes


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

my weird taste in music currently:

-early 2000's nostalgia




-weird video game music nobody cares about




-weird video game music someone probably cares about




-random tv show theme songs




-ranom songs from tv shows


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Aug 29, 2020)

I got more videos


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2020)

Everlasting Shine by TOMORROW X TOGETHER


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Sep 5, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> ...and if you prefer a remake that's heavier but just as good in a different way(I like them both equally and couldn't pick just one):



I love Depeche Mode.


----------



## Asarena (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (Sep 7, 2020)

Youtube randomly recommended this to me. Y'all, I think I'm in love


----------



## Asarena (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

Some very good bops


----------



## Asarena (Sep 8, 2020)

A song I like~


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 8, 2020)

Goldfinger
just the artist and all their songs
it be the trash though ngl


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 8, 2020)

always gets me hype


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 10, 2020)

I got to meet this guy, and he was amazing. I think he's one of the most talented guitarists out there and love that nearly all of his music is instrumental. I sincerely hope some of you out there enjoy this


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 12, 2020)

I absolutely love a capella. One of my favourite groups besides Pentatonix!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 13, 2020)

One of my favorite songs


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 13, 2020)

I did not much care for the anime, but I remember watching the trailer and liking this song.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2020)

Nounai by Lenny code fiction


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 15, 2020)

Why was this recommended?


----------



## hamster (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2020)

Stories by Snow Man [English Cover]


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## moonbyu (Sep 18, 2020)

i love atcq! i used to listen to them a lot but now i've been bumping their music over and over again.


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 18, 2020)

Daydream listens like a Christmas album for every other month of the year (the whole album is amazing but that first half especially is ridiculous. I'll forever be disappointed that "Old Town Road" overtook "One Sweet Day" for longest time at number 1 (But the gratefulness that OSD exists trumps that any day)).


----------



## silk.feather (Sep 20, 2020)

Think about me too - Cartice. Made in 2020, used in a lot of tiktok videos. It’s an ok song to just listen to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2020)

here's some lovely Debussy music for all you (soon-to-be) classical enthusiasts out there. this is one of the piano pieces I'm working on this semester.


----------



## Uffe (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2020)

Everlasting Shine by TOMORROW X TOGETHER [English Cover]


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Sep 24, 2020)

Classic!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 24, 2020)

Posted 13 years ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## deana (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Sep 27, 2020)

deanapants said:


>


Hey, someone posted synthwave.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Sep 28, 2020)

I heard this years ago and it's just really magical.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 2, 2020)

2nd song has explicit lyrics!


----------



## Uffe (Oct 4, 2020)

Love the movie or hate it, the soundtrack was pretty good.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Oct 5, 2020)

This sounds like something Joe Hisaishi would make.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2020)

This is pretty well done.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 8, 2020)

This is such a wonderful song. For those of you who aren't big modern-pop fans, I'd recommend listening to this anyways. I love all of Niall's work so much.​


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2020)

Nounai by Lenny Code Fiction [English Cover]

This is pretty sick, ngl


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## ting1984 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Oct 15, 2020)

Wii would like to play.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## moonbyu (Oct 16, 2020)

omggg this song is SO GOOOOD. i can't stop listening to it!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## moonbyu (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## liquidvongel (Oct 24, 2020)

I'll always recommend Photay's Waking Hours. Experimental, yet tightly produced electronic music.








						Waking Hours, by Photay
					

10 track album




					photay.bandcamp.com


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## wildfig (Oct 28, 2020)

Cantopop, anyone?


----------



## banjokaboom (Oct 28, 2020)

I tried doing this on DK Vine and it failed. But here, we have 354 pages? Yes please.

I may seem like a gentle soul to those who follow my Bear Isle and Bearvale threads, but here's some of my current faves:


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2020)

Favorite song from this volume’s soundtrack.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## moonbyu (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 7, 2020)

An appropriate moment


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2020)

This is honestly so good, just like the opening.  I think I need to watch this anime.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Antonio (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 12, 2020)

I just learned this catchy classic 4 chord song on electric guitar. I'd rock the tambourine on this too, I can tell lol...


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

I have been listening to Agnes Obel a bunch lately. Her music is featured in a lot of cool movies and TV shows (example: Dark, a German sci fi show). I accidentally discovered her one day because I asked the Amazon echo to play music by a certain musician and she misheard me and started playing Agnes Obel. I wound up really liking her stuff!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

Such a lovely and calming song.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 13, 2020)

If you catch all the references in this, you get a cookie! (Bonus points for the last song they break into at the end!) Enjoy the lulz & great singing:


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Jessi (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

This just makes me want to dance tbh, xD


----------



## oranje (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm really into sea shanties and folk music, so when I discovered Stan Rogers, it really made me happy. He has such a powerful voice! Everytime I listen to this song, I want to hop in a boat and go sailing in the Atlantic.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Blast (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 21, 2020)

Very relaxing, upbeat song from my favorite game of all time!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## LaBelleFleur (Nov 24, 2020)

I watched Inception again this weekend (it's my favourite movie of all time, but I haven't watched it in a few years).  I've had the soundtrack in my rotation since the movie came out, but I never knew until Saturday that there were bonus tracks never released with the original soundtrack!  Which is a shame, because this one is definitely my favourite of all the tracks, soundtrack or not.  3:18 absolutely kills me.


----------



## Uffe (Nov 26, 2020)

LaBelleFleur said:


> I watched Inception again this weekend (it's my favourite movie of all time, but I haven't watched it in a few years).  I've had the soundtrack in my rotation since the movie came out, but I never knew until Saturday that there were bonus tracks never released with the original soundtrack!  Which is a shame, because this one is definitely my favourite of all the tracks, soundtrack or not.  3:18 absolutely kills me.


I love a good soundtrack. Inception was one of those movies I thought had great music.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Kalle (Nov 27, 2020)

Fire-Toolz is a solo artist from Chicago. This song and the album it's on are dedicated to their cat, Breakfast. It's a unique mix of metal, experimental new age/electronic. The song is barely over a minute long so there's little commitment.


----------



## Lt.Savior (Nov 28, 2020)

My most favorite opera. The best production and the best singers... Real magic you'll find ad 28:09 and 1:28:09. This is where the Queen of the Night uses real vocal magic.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Sgt.Groove (Dec 2, 2020)

Here's a few of my favorite songs from bandcamp. Mostly chill vibes with this set ^-^ (wish bell tree supported bandcamp links XD )









						Smash Thru (feat. Adron), by nelward
					

from the album Eat Your Dreams




					nelward.bandcamp.com
				











						Draw the Line (Feat. Nameless Warning & Tokyo Wander), by Mere Notilde
					

from the album Sample Heaven (Album)




					merenotilde.bandcamp.com
				











						King for a Day, by George Clanton & Nick Hexum
					

from the album Crash Pad/King for a Day




					georgeclanton.bandcamp.com
				











						The ★☆★ 2NITE, by Renard
					

from the album SHOUNEN BASS




					halleylabs.com
				











						beanbag, by kendall :3
					

from the album hey




					heylol.bandcamp.com
				




Hope someone finds these enjoyable <3

	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2020

A few more since it only lets me post 5 links at a time XD (2nd link has some NSFW stuff in it, nothing explicit but still, there's a warning :3 )









						Candy Eyes, by Jack Stauber
					

from the album Pop Food




					jackstauber.bandcamp.com
				











						Tactile Sensation (feat. Planet Booty), by TWRP
					

from the album Together Through Time




					twrp.bandcamp.com
				











						Cat Tail Lake, by Halley Labs Associates
					

from the album 2YR, 40:28.649




					halleylabs.com


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## tessa grace (Dec 3, 2020)

I really like punisher by phoebe bridgers, so if you're into the whole indie/rock vibe she puts off, you should listen to that album.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## tumut (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## oranje (Dec 5, 2020)

It's been more than 5 years, but I still return to this song, time after time.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Dec 5, 2020)

I was listening to some Tokyo Ghoul ost's the other day and came across this awesome cover!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Ghibli (Dec 6, 2020)

tumut said:


>


duuude I love sewerslvt, have you listened to harmful logic or panchiko?


----------



## tumut (Dec 6, 2020)

Ghibli said:


> duuude I love sewerslvt, have you listened to harmful logic or panchiko?


I have not, but I looked up harmful logic and so far they're not bad!











I highly recommend checking out iglooghost's discography if you're a fan of sewerslvt, drum and bass, or fast-paced electronic music


----------



## Ghibli (Dec 6, 2020)

Ok for nostalgia purposes  this is one of my favorite little bop





anyone who hasn't seen this anime (kaiba) it's a good watch


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Firesquids (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 11, 2020)

It's the guy from Panic at the Disco.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Firesquids (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 15, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2020


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 16, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## hamster (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Kiracuils (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2020)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2020


MGMT are great! If you like them you may also like Tame Impala.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020

Psybient/psydub:


----------



## Raz (Dec 25, 2020)

I've listened to this album so many times these past months it's not even funny.

Also, skip to 1:05 because the intro is just some random noise that's really painful to listen to, and it's nothing like the actual music. Black Marble is amazing.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## KimiyoCake (Dec 28, 2020)

I've been listening to enstars music for several years and Knights is one of the ones I love the most  Check out their songs! The enstars franchise has a lot of other groups too with different genre vibes so you can check those out as well!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Mariah (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tumut (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Raz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 1, 2021)

Camper Van Beethoven-Take The Skinheads Bowling


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## windloft (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## RoyalTea (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Fraxxo (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Uffe (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## JenMorri88 (Jan 11, 2021)

I like to listen to different music, but most of all I like to listen to something in the style of hip-hop or rock. Now most often I listen to Rihanna and Bring me the horizon


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 12, 2021)

Pretty much any music by andrew bird is amazing but this is one of my faves


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 12, 2021)

finally listened to this album recently and loved it, but this is probably my fave on it! been stuck in my head all day


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Licorice (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2021)

Definitely not as smooth as the first ED, but I like it.


----------



## TofuIdol (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2021)

Grandeur by Snow Man


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2021)

groooooovy mamas

	Post automatically merged: Jan 22, 2021



Midoriya said:


> Grandeur by Snow Man


snow man hell yes <3


----------



## Squidward (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 25, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021


----------



## CyrusMoonside (Jan 28, 2021)

Madonna: Confessions on A Dance Floor


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## tumut (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## tumut (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 18, 2021)

Beautiful by Treasure


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Uffe (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 22, 2021)

Up and coming artist for sure, she has a great voice


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2021)

jpop > kpop

also kimutaku being a derp


----------



## MarsyWarsy (Mar 2, 2021)

My music taste is all over the place, but here's some that are personally my favorite.





*Before listening, some of the songs in this album contain content that may be triggering for others, so stay safe!*
Mother Mother
O My Heart
    2008
Indie Rock
_ Track list (In order):
1: O My Heart
2: Burning Pile
3: Body of Years
4: Try to Change
5: Wisdom
6: Body
7: Ghosting
8: Hayloft
9: Wrecking Ball
10: Arms Tonite
11: Miles
12: Sleep Awake
13: Heart Heavy_




100 Gecs
1000 Gecs
   2019
Experimental Pop
_Track List (In order):
1: 745 Sticky
2: Money Machine
3: 800db cloud
4: I Need Help Immediately
5: stupid horse
6: xXXi_wud_nvrstop_UXXx
7: ringtone
8: gecgecgec
9: hand crushed by a mallet
10: gec 2 U_


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Kumori (Mar 6, 2021)

Have you heard of Joanna Newsom? Professional harpist, exceptional lyricist, and wife of Andy Samberg? Because if you haven't then you should really listen to Joanna Newsom.






She has a few more albums, but YS is a good starting point. So much of her stuff is peppered with obscure literary/historic references, the subtle nuances of mourning doves and moths, and how love and death intertwine!


----------



## Licorice (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## tessa grace (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Nooblord (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Commodore (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Nooblord (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## DJ_Saidez (Mar 23, 2021)

I've got like hundreds of recommendations but so that I don't look like a spammer I'll post a few at a time 










	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021

DnB is easily one of my favorite genres 














	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021

I have no words for this one








						Porter Robinson - Get Your Wish (Sewerslvt Remix)
					

https://sewerslvt.bandcamp.com/album/sewer-idol-projectWithin my newfound glory, all I can do is cause more suffering.The suffering I've caused myself will o...




					www.youtube.com
				




These aren't on YT








						4 Strings - Take Me Away (Sunset Bros. Remix)
					

Featured from the brand new Temple of Dance Volume One CD!   Instore now at JB HIFI and all good music stores.  Available on iTunes http://apple.co/1HyBk9E




					soundcloud.com
				











						Modulate - 3 (feat. Jay Jacob) (Boxplot Remix) [Click "Buy" to DL]
					

I hope you guys all enjoy this as much as I had fun making this! Enjoy!




					soundcloud.com
				




And to balance it out here's some non-EDM








						Dance a la Plage - Need to Know (Official Music Video)
					

Buy the EP Including 'Need to Know' - http://itunes.apple.com/gb/preorder/short-stay-at-clarence-pier/id533150772Dance a la Plage - Need to Knowhttp://www.fa...




					www.youtube.com
				











						What You Know
					

Provided to YouTube by Awal Digital LtdWhat You Know · Two Door Cinema Club · Two Door Cinema ClubTourist History℗ Two Door Cinema Club under license to Glas...




					www.youtube.com
				




I REALLY WANNA KEEP GOING BUT I GOTTA RESTRAIN MYSELF FOR A FEW DAYS SVjfnSDHNCVSDFKDnDf


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 25, 2021)

Ear candy


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 26, 2021)

That is by far one of my favorite songs of this years Eurovision Song Contest! 
I hope it will be at least Top 5, but I know it's not the taste of everyone.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## secondarycolors (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Nooblord (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## OtakuTrash (Apr 2, 2021)

I recommend Polka Dot Stingray! They're a cool Japanese band that have catchy songs, and have cool lyrics! : D


----------



## Uffe (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2021)

No. 1 by DISH

@Holla They released it!


----------



## Neb (Apr 5, 2021)

The fact this musician has less than 60,000 monthly listeners on Spotify is so sad. She has such a good voice...


----------



## Megaroni (Apr 7, 2021)

I love Raveena so much and she's underrated. 
My favorite songs by her: 



 



I also love Aubrey Logan and Jorja Smith


----------



## Hipster (Apr 7, 2021)

Music like this gets me goin'


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2021)

when k-pop was good


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Maymeows16 (Apr 10, 2021)

I miss him so much :<


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 11, 2021)

Their style is awesome


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 13, 2021)

STAN LOONA!!
Recommended Songs:
Hi High
Butterfly 
So Bad
Star
Fav0rite
They have a lot of variety and are very talented.


----------



## windloft (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

because this silly tv series made me like it :')


----------



## Parkai (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

this is just some weird post-barbarella **** i assume but i like it lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2021)

I tried looking up "Point of No Return" by Nu Shooz and I ended up finding another 80s jam with the same title, so here's a double dip


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2021)

Wide Awake - Speaker of the House


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2021)

New from the volume eight RWBY soundtrack.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 27, 2021)

This is an older song but I found it recently after hearing it on the show Derry Girls on Netflix, looked it up and fell in love with it


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2021)

How Heavy Are The Dumbbells You Lift?  + Persona Life Will Change

My friend shared this with me, and now I have an extra song to play whenever I exercise.


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 1, 2021)

Evanescence - Use My Voice






This song also features backing vocals from Sharon den Adel, Lzzy Hale, Lindsey Stirling and Taylor Momsen... just to name a few.


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2021)

Footprints by The Peggies.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2021)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 10, 2021)

been a while since I've posted, so imma drop a bunch of stuff here


----------



## JellyBeans (May 10, 2021)

been on loop all day


----------



## Autumn247 (May 11, 2021)

Adventure Club & Krewella - Rise and Fall


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 12, 2021)




----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

right now here are a few of my faves
 deja vu- olivia rodrigo
 narcos- migos
 dancing with the devil - demi lovato


----------



## Nooblord (May 16, 2021)

Stumbled upon this duo a little while ago, can’t wait for them to blow up. People need to hear their sound.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Antonio (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Snowesque (May 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Uffe (May 21, 2021)

Pretty motivating song. The whole soundtrack to this movie is great.


----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2021)

One of the most legendary songs.


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Princess Mipha (May 23, 2021)




----------



## smoky (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Bloodflowers (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Princess Mipha (May 26, 2021)

You might want to ignore the video, as the guys from the original song don't take themselves serious, but damn that voice


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 30, 2021)

KatieLavender said:


> right now here are a few of my faves
> deja vu- olivia rodrigo



I'm so obsessed with this right now & the SOUR album.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2021)

Banger AF


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## vanivon (Jun 6, 2021)

i don't listen to a lot of idol music but i think this group has a lot of good tunes (& choreography) so here's one of my favourites from them!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 7, 2021)

This channel always has godly mixes to have in the background and just relax and vibe. perfect for a cloudy morning drive


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2021)

I’m already well past this ending, but I like the song and it gives off good summer vibes.  ^^


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2021)

Listening to all of the openings again for nostalgia’s sake and because the show is finished airing for now.  I started watching Black Clover in 2018 and never looked back.  Say what you want about the show, but all of the openings are certified bangers.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## KatieLavender (Jun 10, 2021)

maneskinnnn is a vibe rn
i wanna be ur slave is a bop
sounds rude (it is) but not as bad as wap....


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Snowesque (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 17, 2021)

small heads up, there’s flashing lights in the video. dunno if it’s enough to cause anything, but im gonna toss the warning out anyways


----------



## Licorice (Jun 19, 2021)

Swear this whole album still slaps


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2021)

This should be stickied again?






absolutely amazing bop.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2021)

The full MHA English playlist is out!  (It doesn’t have Merry-Go-Round, but that’s to be expected because it’s still too new)

@Holla @NefariousKing @Jessi


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2021)

_Uso Janai _by Soushi Sakiyama 

I didn't care for it much at first, but it has grown on me.  ^^


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2021)

Merry-Go-Round by MAN WITH A MISSION


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2021)

Could we request another sticky with this? Feel like this was one of the more iconic threads before it had to be moved in terms with rules changes.






Good rarities <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2021)

I love this to pieces.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2021)

No one:

Absolutely no one:

Not a single soul:

@Jhine7 and myself when we begin counting in the "quick, before the mods come!" thread (With the help of Holla and Coach):


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 25, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> No one:
> 
> Absolutely no one:
> 
> ...


Knocking them out quickly


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

Bring your tissues


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2021)

Still a classic.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 24, 2021)

You're my only Bambi, Baaaambi <3


----------



## Darkesque_ (Oct 24, 2021)

I've been listening to a lot of classical music lately lol:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 25, 2021)

Star Wars fans might like this one


----------



## Orius (Oct 25, 2021)

Here's some Chinese song for you to truly expand your taste. lol

Featuring Andy Lau.


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2021)

_"Let's keep going."
"What do you mean?"
"Go."
"You sure?"
"Yeah, yeah. Let's."_


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 1, 2021)

any al bowly song is really good, but some of my favorites are this is romance, heartaches, and midnight, the stars, and you


----------



## pottercrossing (Nov 1, 2021)

K-pop:

Ice Cream - The Album, Blackpink
DDU-DU DDU-DU - Square Up, Blackpink
Kill This Love - Kill This Love, Blackpink
Lovesick Girls - The Album, Blackpink
Boombayah - Square One, Blackpink
WHISTLE - Square One, Blackpink 
Butter - Butter, BTS

Pop/Hip-hop/Rap:

Sweet But Psycho - Heaven and Hell, Ava Max
Kings and Queens - Heaven and Hell, Ava Max
Alone Pt. ll - Alone Pt. ll
Who's Laughing Now - Heaven and Hell

You people need to listen to these, they are awesome.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Ace Marvel (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2021)

These two endings are *chef’s kiss*


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Suntide (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## tessa grace (Jan 1, 2022)

For any japanese listeners out there, I highly recommend DAOKO.




One of her more "pop" songs, but still goes so hard




I really like this song because of the unique switch in between one song and beat and melody to another. It totally gave me goosebumps.




This is one of her chiller, newer songs but its still really good.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

U can do it!

by DOMINO


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2022)

anyone who wants to listen to some new synthwave stuff, I just found this one recently and I'm smitten <3


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2022)

Silhouette by KANA-BOON


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 22, 2022)

This is a small digital and musical artist I follow. Their art and music is sweet, I recommend checking out their other channel, Naphia.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 10, 2022)

Celtic Woman: Destiny






1
My Land
4:05




2
Siúil a Rún
2:59




3
Ride On
3:56




4
The Whole Of The Moon
4:05




5
Skyrim Theme (Dragonborn)
3:12




6
How Can I Keep From Singing
4:15




7
I See Fire
5:07




8
Tír na nÓg
3:09




9
Óró sé do bheatha 'bhaile
3:12




10
Sometimes A Prayer Will Do
4:40




11
Bean Pháidín
3:30




12
Westering Home
4:01




13
When You Go
3:30




14
Like An Angel Passing Through My Room
5:13




15
Walk Beside Me
4:14




16
The Hills Of Ireland
3:13




17
Skylands
3:33




https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destiny_(Celtic_Woman_album)


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2022)

Yuzurenai by Chiai Fujikawa


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2022)

This is a certified jam.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2022)

Also both certified jams.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 20, 2022)

Am I shamelessly sharing my youtube channel with people?
...yes. Yes I am.
And this song is a banger in my opinion go listen to radiohead everyone

Also face reveal ig cause I've never actually done one, maybe I should have put a nice photo in the "what do you look like" thread now that my face is on the internet now


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2022)

Added to my favorite AMVs.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2022)

I haven't watched Haikyuu, but these OST tracks are      !


----------

